# September's Sticky Beans - Calling all Sept Testers - 143 Testers, 29 BFPs so far!!



## Sofaqueen77

Hey all
Im completely out for the August testing thread, and I know a few of you ladies are too! So I decided to start a September testing thread!

Please feel free to join.... Pm me with details or just post in the read and I will add you to the opening post!!!! 

xxxxx

:dust::dust::dust:

1st September 2013 
*Tink_*
*Mamulichka*
*Laadybellaa*


2nd September 2013 
*Dollyminxture*
*Hanie22*
*skimomma*
:bfn:*BabyDoll0077*:bfn:
:bfn:*bump4me2013* :bfn:
*koala1*

3rd September 2013 
:bfp:*Baby_Dust11*:bfp:
*katertot*
*Camasia*
:bfp:*3chords*:bfp:

4th September 2013 
*x Zaly x*
*MsJasmine*
:bfn:*Mrs.S.*:bfn:

5th September 2013 
*Rainbowz*
:bfp:*PurpleMama*:bfp:
:bfp:*Newlywed2012*:bfp:
*Amgraf86*
:bfp:*ShelbyLC*:bfp:
*Missbx*
:bfp:*BrownlieB*:bfp:
*ddeker*

6th September 2013 
:bfn:*Gwin*:bfn:
*hopeful12be*
*bump2bubba*
:bfn:*Elizabean*:bfn:
*HGsurvivor05*
*happilyhoping*
:bfp:*Angelface2008*:bfp:

7th September 2013 
:bfn:*Nini Lopez*:bfn:
*lucky83*
*BabyDream2011*
:bfp:*Emalou90*:bfp:
:bfn:*MiniMuffins* :bfn:
*Wizz*
:bfp:*Teacup*:bfp:
*Shirl1976*
:bfn:*Jrepp*:bfn:
:bfp:*Phantom*:bfp:

8th September 2013 
:bfp:*LiLi2*:bfp:
:bfp:*Kristeeny1*:bfp:

9th September 2013 
:bfp:*ShanandBoc*:bfp:
:bfn: *Literati_Love* :bfn:
*Twinkles2013*
:bfp:*LaChona88*:bfp:
:bfp:*Lilly12*:bfp:

10th September 2013 
:bfp: *Sofaqueen77 *:bfp:
*Excited07*
*Solstyce*
*Rickles*
*StephieBelle84*
:bfn:*alicarr74*:bfn:
:bfn:*Nightnurse*:bfn:
:bfp:*LexyAjMommy*:bfp:
:bfp:*bambi90*:bfp:

11th September 2013 
:bfn:*beneathmywing*:bfn:
*tori0713*
:bfp:*jalanis22*:bfp:
:bfn:*DSemcho*:bfn:
*Sugerr*
*kelowna_mama*
*ChiiBaby*

12th September 2013 
:bfn:*salu_34*:bfn: 
*Laurana*
:bfn:*poppygirl05*:bfn:
*Lavcake*
:bfn:*Frizzbelle*:bfn:
:bfn:*Lindsaygaye*:bfn:
*Liena*
:bfp:*Clairikins*:bfp:

13th September 2013 
:bfp: *TeeinAZ* :bfp:
:bfn: *Hiding*:bfn:
*Whiteandblack*

14th September 2013 
:bfn:*CM Punk*:bfn:
*Dollyminxture*
:bfn:*MrsT&Ben*:bfn:
*Ace28*
:bfn:*RosieB1977[/COLOR]*:bfn:
*KatBar*
*Angie0210*
*Kardashianw*
*jzgrace*
*c1403*
*madetomother*

15th September 2013 
:bfp:*Bluejen*:bfp:
:bfn:*Abby21*:bfn:
:bfn:*Edwina1984*:bfn:
:bfp:*Littlelotus*:bfp:

16th September 2013 
*Yippie*
:bfn:*2moms2be* :bfn:
*Greekgrl77*
:bfp:*TrueBlueBABY*:bfp:
:bfn:*lintu*:bfn:
*Ali_S426*

17th September 2013 
:bfp:*bec081*:bfp:
:bfn:*Edwina1984*:bfn:
:bfn:*justagirl2*:bfn
:bfn:*JBBsturm*:bfn:
*Gohan3117*

18th September 2013 
*Ashlee B x*
:bfn: *DenyseGiguere*:bfn:
:bfp: *Numero1*:bfp:
*AmandaB2011*
:bfp: *skylark123* :bfp:

19th September 2013 
:bfp: *jaan613*:bfp:

20th September 2013 
*Hopin&Prayin*
*Libb23*
*Lmcvey84*
:bfp: *cait*:bfp:
*Davis_1016*

21st September 2013 
:bfp:*Coco Tutu*:bfp:
*kla1027*
*Praytwins2013*

22nd September 2013 
:bfn:*AugustBride6*:bfn:

23rd September 2013 
*AmorT*
:bfn:*Kenziekaykay*:bfn:
*Noodles13*
:bfn:*MiracleAngel*:bfn:


24th September 2013 
:bfn:*Timetotry*:bfn:
*BigBloomerz*
:bfn:*fairyy* :bfn:
:bfp: *Owlbump* :bfp:
*Foursacharm*
*mcwhmm*

25th September 2013 
:bfn:*katiecakes* :bfn:
*VictoriaIris*
:bfn:*Amalee*:bfn:
:bfn:*BrittBS*:bfn:
:bfp: *jenniferannex*:bfp:

26th September 2013 
*pinkpolkadot*
:bfn:*mindylou*:bfn:
*nanaki*
:bfp:*Hera*:bfn:

27th September 2013 
*xEmmaDx*
*armywife03*
*Missbx*
:bfn:*jadoechols*:bfn:
*saucli*

28th September 2013 
*Beka2013*
*Callypygous*
:bfn:*Ellitiqq*:bfn:
*Anjali*
*Jenmcnl*
*MTG*

29th September 2013 
*BoumBoum*

30th September 2013​
*tinadecember*
*littleone1993*
*ctskigrrl*
*halo521*
*Jrepp*
*Lorojovanos*


:dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## Nini Lopez

Hey there!! I will join in :) What information do you need?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey Nini,
We just need to know what date ur testing in September, and I'll add u to the list above!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Bump!


----------



## Nini Lopez

Ok I will be testing September 7th if AF doesn't arrive


----------



## bump2bubba

I think I'll be joining 2 - af due tomorrow and nothing yet and test bfn no symptoms wahhhh lol so September it is xoxox


----------



## bluejen

Hi all! Just started TTC #2 :) please add me to 15th for testing :thumbup: good luck all xx:flower:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Ok Nini and Blue - Ur in!!!


----------



## Nini Lopez

Good Luck to you Bluejen and Sofaqueen.


----------



## dollyminxture

Hi ladies, testing 2nd September, all new to this TTC last time round I just let it run course! Good luck everyone x x x x


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Dolly! Ur in!


----------



## Nini Lopez

dollyminxture said:


> Hi ladies, testing 2nd September, all new to this TTC last time round I just let it run course! Good luck everyone x x x x

I know that feeling. My first 2 just happened. Now that we are trying it's harder. Good luck!


----------



## Literati_Love

Hello! I will be testing in September as well but I don't quite know when yet because AF hasn't started yet


----------



## GWin

Hi! I will be testing september 6th.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Literati_Love said:


> Hello! I will be testing in September as well but I don't quite know when yet because AF hasn't started yet

Hi Literati Love! 
Just let me know when to slot you in!

xxxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

GWin said:


> Hi! I will be testing september 6th.

Gwin! Ur in!


----------



## CM Punk

Hi there!
Could you please add me for September 8th?

This will be my third month trying. Keeping my fingers crossing for everyone here! :)

Thank you!


----------



## Yippie

Hiyya! Sept 16th, please add me, Thanks


----------



## Rickles

Hiya

Add me please :) Sept 12th (if I can wait that long) Damn witch got me today... So here we go again... If you ask me, OH is secretly pleased he's getting another month of nookie!!

Babydust to all xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

CM punk, Yippie and Rickles! Ur in!


----------



## fairyy

I am in TWW right now. One more week to go. If AF shows up then I want u to add me here. Btw we are NTNP # 1 since January with no pregnancy yet. Gonna TTC from coming cycle. Hope to get lucky in September if not in August. Good luck to you all. Btw my birthday is coming up in September. Hope I get my surprise BFP then. :)


----------



## Yippie

fairyy said:


> I am in TWW right now. One more week to go. If AF shows up then I want u to add me here. Btw we are NTNP # 1 since January with no pregnancy yet. Gonna TTC from coming cycle. Hope to get lucky in September if not in August. Good luck to you all. Btw my birthday is coming up in September. Hope I get my surprise BFP then. :)

I'm in my second half of my TWW too, My temps have dropped 9 & today 10DPO, so I think I may be out, but having a ray of hope to observe tomorrows temperature. I'm a virgo too & can't ask for more if I miraculously get a BFP, as my birthday gift. :winkwink:

Fingers crossed for both of us


----------



## fairyy

Yippie said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> I am in TWW right now. One more week to go. If AF shows up then I want u to add me here. Btw we are NTNP # 1 since January with no pregnancy yet. Gonna TTC from coming cycle. Hope to get lucky in September if not in August. Good luck to you all. Btw my birthday is coming up in September. Hope I get my surprise BFP then. :)
> 
> I'm in my second half of my TWW too, My temps have dropped 9 & today 10DPO, so I think I may be out, but having a ray of hope to observe tomorrows temperature. I'm a virgo too & can't ask for more if I miraculously get a BFP, as my birthday gift. :winkwink:
> 
> Fingers crossed for both of usClick to expand...

Seems our time is coming soon. We will soon get our BFP. :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

AF got me today.. Back to CD1 I go. Testing September 11th.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

beneathmywing said:


> AF got me today.. Back to CD1 I go. Testing September 11th.

beneathmywing! Ur in!


----------



## beneathmywing

Sofaqueen77 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> AF got me today.. Back to CD1 I go. Testing September 11th.
> 
> beneathmywing! Ur in!Click to expand...

Thanks.. hoping this is a lucky thread!!


----------



## hopeful12be

Sept.6 for testing! Day before my birthday so AF better not make her appearance and good luck to you all on getting your BFP in Sep. fingers crossed!!!


----------



## dollyminxture

Good Luck everyone. x x


----------



## salu_34

I'll hopefully be testing in September as well. AF was four days late for the past two months, so I am expecting it to arrive Sept 12. Cycle is all messed up now, since last month my cycle went for 39 days.


----------



## Flibberty87

Add me in for the 4th of September sofa! That will be CD81 ha! Ridiculous lol


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hopeful, Flibberty, and Salu - ur in


----------



## Flibberty87

Woo cheers Sofa :)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

So how is everyone doing? 

This is my first proper cycle trying after a cp on 1/7/13! AF finally came last Sunday, so it's all systems go go go!!!!!


----------



## Nini Lopez

This is going to be my first cycle trying. We were NTNP but when I miscarried last month it made us both realize that we really want another. Now I am trying to take my temps but I get a little confused with it.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I tried temping, kept forgetting! I can usually tell when I'm O'ing from CM tho! 
My plan this month is

At least three bottles of wine while my guest is visiting (AF 
Frolic acid
Vits
RLT until O only

BD'ing every 2nd day from end of AF, then everyday for CD12 until CD20!!!

Xxx


----------



## salu_34

This will be our fourth cycle. First cycle was a little relaxed, as I wasn't sure when ovulation occurred and when we should BD. Last two months we BDed every day during my fertile times, and then when ovulation occurred. This month, we are BDing every other day until AF arrives, with a few days evey day during fertile times just to make sure, lol. I am a lot more relaxed this month than the last few months, so hopefully this helps us.
I was also on prenatals, but stopped taking them, as I read that they cause AF to be late, and the past month and a half when I took them AF was late. I'm still taking my Folic Acid and I just got my OH on Zinc.


----------



## Nini Lopez

That is nice to know about the prenat's and late period. I didn't know that.


----------



## bump2bubba

Sofaqueen77 said:


> I tried temping, kept forgetting! I can usually tell when I'm O'ing from CM tho!
> My plan this month is
> 
> At least three bottles of wine while my guest is visiting (AF
> Frolic acid
> Vits
> RLT until O only
> 
> BD'ing every 2nd day from end of AF, then everyday for CD12 until CD20!!!
> 
> Xxx

When is your O day? :) 

Also is the wine for swaying? Or just because hahaha


----------



## bump2bubba

bump2bubba said:


> I think I'll be joining 2 - af due tomorrow and nothing yet and test bfn no symptoms wahhhh lol so September it is xoxox

Yes AF arrived around when expected - the day before so currently on cd 3 bloody witch lol mind the pun - lol

Af is due 6th sep so put me down for around then but you know I'll prob teat before I was a poas addict last month lol 

Fx to everyone for this month xx


----------



## bump2bubba

Oh and first month temping this should be interesting .)


----------



## Hanie22

2nd september :)


----------



## salu_34

bump2bubba said:


> Oh and first month temping this should be interesting .)

First month temping as well. Going good so far since I usually getup around the same time every month.


----------



## salu_34

Nini Lopez said:


> That is nice to know about the prenat's and late period. I didn't know that.

Not sure if it's 100% accurate, but I read a lot of cases where prenatals and late periods went hand-in-hand.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

salu_34 said:


> Nini Lopez said:
> 
> 
> That is nice to know about the prenat's and late period. I didn't know that.
> 
> Not sure if it's 100% accurate, but I read a lot of cases where prenatals and late periods went hand-in-hand.Click to expand...

I think thats what happened with me last month... although it could have been any of the following either....

CP on 1st July :cry:
Slipped Disk in the middle of O week... bedrest for 5 days!
Delayed O... had EWCM around 19/20, then again around 27/28

So I cant definitively blame the Pregnacare Vits.. but after researching on BnB and elsewhere there does seem to be a difinite link!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

bump2bubba said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> I tried temping, kept forgetting! I can usually tell when I'm O'ing from CM tho!
> My plan this month is
> 
> At least three bottles of wine while my guest is visiting (AF
> Frolic acid
> Vits
> RLT until O only
> 
> BD'ing every 2nd day from end of AF, then everyday for CD12 until CD20!!!
> 
> Xxx
> 
> When is your O day? :)
> 
> Also is the wine for swaying? Or just because hahahaClick to expand...

I figure its the only safe time to drink... so I try and get in as much vino as possible over my AF  

Id say I'll O around 28/29/30! I know by my CM, and OH is ready to go whenever I say, he's fully on board so I am very lucky! I think the CP hit him quite hard last month... I had a evap on a test around 3rd August and he was so nervous.... he wanted me straight back into the doctors, off work etc etc.... I had to gently explain that AF was definitely en route, and that it was an evap line.. poor guy!

Id say we'll Bd every 2nd day from Saturday, 17th until Saturday, 24th... then probably every day from Sunday, 25th until Monday 1st September..... Poor OH... He's not gonna want to look at me for a fortnight after that!! :haha:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I think I might try doing the "Test till AF or BFP" this month again!

I'll probably start testing on Saturday 7th, which would be approx 8DPO!
I have my official test date as Tuesday, 10th (11DPO)... its OH's birthday... Im not going to tell me Im testing and hopefully it'll be a nice surprise!
Im ordering a little babygro in his team's kit colours.... so hopefully gonna wrap my BFP inside it!!! POSITIVE THINKING GUYS!!! POSITIVE THINKING!!!!


----------



## Yippie

Sofaqueen77 said:


> I think I might try doing the "Test till AF or BFP" this month again!
> 
> I'll probably start testing on Saturday 7th, which would be approx 8DPO!
> I have my official test date as Tuesday, 10th (11DPO)... its OH's birthday... Im not going to tell me Im testing and hopefully it'll be a nice surprise!
> Im ordering a little babygro in his team's kit colours.... so hopefully gonna wrap my BFP inside it!!! POSITIVE THINKING GUYS!!! POSITIVE THINKING!!!!

Good luck sofa.. You brought a smile on my face :thumbup: hope you get a :bfp: soon


----------



## Nini Lopez

Sofaqueen77 said:


> I think I might try doing the "Test till AF or BFP" this month again!
> 
> I'll probably start testing on Saturday 7th, which would be approx 8DPO!
> I have my official test date as Tuesday, 10th (11DPO)... its OH's birthday... Im not going to tell me Im testing and hopefully it'll be a nice surprise!
> Im ordering a little babygro in his team's kit colours.... so hopefully gonna wrap my BFP inside it!!! POSITIVE THINKING GUYS!!! POSITIVE THINKING!!!!

That a cute idea! Good luck! Fingers crossed for your BFP!!

:dust:


----------



## Nini Lopez

salu_34 said:


> Nini Lopez said:
> 
> 
> That is nice to know about the prenat's and late period. I didn't know that.
> 
> Not sure if it's 100% accurate, but I read a lot of cases where prenatals and late periods went hand-in-hand.Click to expand...

I am usually on time every month. Since I started taking them I have been a few days late. Giving me false hope lol Going to stop taking them and see if that puts the :witch: back on schedule.


----------



## salu_34

Nini Lopez said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini Lopez said:
> 
> 
> That is nice to know about the prenat's and late period. I didn't know that.
> 
> Not sure if it's 100% accurate, but I read a lot of cases where prenatals and late periods went hand-in-hand.Click to expand...
> 
> I am usually on time every month. Since I started taking them I have been a few days late. Giving me false hope lol Going to stop taking them and see if that puts the :witch: back on schedule.Click to expand...

Ya, I stopped taking them when AF arrived late last week ... Just keeping with folic acid, and I went out and bought Evening Primrose Oil today on my lunch.


----------



## bluejen

Hi September testers! My AF still hasn't arrived, poas for nooooo reason whatsoever today as i knew it would be bfn as we only DTD once at cd27! I have no idea how long my cycle is! 

Just want to get AF to come and go so we can start properly! :) :haha:


----------



## Lucky83

September 7th for me!


----------



## bluejen

Ask and you shall receive ..... AF has arrived! :thumbup: roll on Sept, ill have a BFP please :flower:


----------



## fairyy

bluejen said:


> Ask and you shall receive ..... AF has arrived! :thumbup: roll on Sept, ill have a BFP please :flower:

Sure u will. I am waiting for AF, so that we can jump into out first cycle of actual TTC. Hope it will arrive by Sunday or Monday at least.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hello Ladies!!
AF is gone!!!!!! So Im back on track!!! I have a couple of mental weeks ahead, which is good I suppose cos it'll distract me! :wacko:
We have a couple of music gigs, and a wedding abroad over the next three weeks, so something every weekend, and then work during the week, so BUSY BUSY BUSY! :happydance:
Last month I was on a weeks holiday during my TWW which was a disaster! I was poas-ing every time I went to the loo!!! :haha:
How is everyone doing?

I think I have everyone updated!!! So Good luck ladies, regular updates please!!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## Laurana

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> AF is gone!!!!!! So Im back on track!!! I have a couple of mental weeks ahead, which is good I suppose cos it'll distract me! :wacko:
> We have a couple of music gigs, and a wedding abroad over the next three weeks, so something every weekend, and then work during the week, so BUSY BUSY BUSY! :happydance:
> Last month I was on a weeks holiday during my TWW which was a disaster! I was poas-ing every time I went to the loo!!! :haha:
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I think I have everyone updated!!! So Good luck ladies, regular updates please!!!!
> 
> xxxxx

Well 13dpo and still a BFN - looks like ill be joining you here soon!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Laurana said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!!
> AF is gone!!!!!! So Im back on track!!! I have a couple of mental weeks ahead, which is good I suppose cos it'll distract me! :wacko:
> We have a couple of music gigs, and a wedding abroad over the next three weeks, so something every weekend, and then work during the week, so BUSY BUSY BUSY! :happydance:
> Last month I was on a weeks holiday during my TWW which was a disaster! I was poas-ing every time I went to the loo!!! :haha:
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I think I have everyone updated!!! So Good luck ladies, regular updates please!!!!
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> Well 13dpo and still a BFN - looks like ill be joining you here soon!Click to expand...

Ur not out until the witch arrives my dear!!! 
But obviously, you are more than welcome in our little group!!

xxxx


----------



## fairyy

12dpo here. CD26. Feeling somewhat better this morning. Getting those creamy cm.


----------



## Nini Lopez

Sofaqueen... Lucky you are busy. I stay home and think about this all day lol I am trying to keep myself busy with the kids going back to school. What will I do once they are there?! I am refusing to buy any tests this month until the 7th. I am going to wait because it is an expensive addiction. I am considering buying opk's just to figure out around what time I ovulate.....


----------



## Sofaqueen77

fairyy said:


> 12dpo here. CD26. Feeling somewhat better this morning. Getting those creamy cm.

Have you tested at all?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Nini Lopez said:


> Sofaqueen... Lucky you are busy. I stay home and think about this all day lol I am trying to keep myself busy with the kids going back to school. What will I do once they are there?! I am refusing to buy any tests this month until the 7th. I am going to wait because it is an expensive addiction. I am considering buying opk's just to figure out around what time I ovulate.....

I bought 40 ICs from Ebay for £2.99 plus £3 P&P! They are great for satisfying my addiction!! :thumbup:


----------



## Laurana

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Laurana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies!!
> AF is gone!!!!!! So Im back on track!!! I have a couple of mental weeks ahead, which is good I suppose cos it'll distract me! :wacko:
> We have a couple of music gigs, and a wedding abroad over the next three weeks, so something every weekend, and then work during the week, so BUSY BUSY BUSY! :happydance:
> Last month I was on a weeks holiday during my TWW which was a disaster! I was poas-ing every time I went to the loo!!! :haha:
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I think I have everyone updated!!! So Good luck ladies, regular updates please!!!!
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> Well 13dpo and still a BFN - looks like ill be joining you here soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Ur not out until the witch arrives my dear!!!
> But obviously, you are more than welcome in our little group!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

I'll let you know tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## fairyy

Nope. Not yet. Will test on Tuesday if no AF on Monday.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

fairyy said:


> Nope. Not yet. Will test on Tuesday if no AF on Monday.

OMG! You have amazing self control!!! :thumbup:
I probably would have pee'd on approx 50/60 ICs by now! :haha:


----------



## Laurana

Sofaqueen77 said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Nope. Not yet. Will test on Tuesday if no AF on Monday.
> 
> OMG! You have amazing self control!!! :thumbup:
> I probably would have pee'd on approx 50/60 ICs by now! :haha:Click to expand...

Fairyy- that is very impressive. 
I have no control either. I may have done 4 tests a couple days ago :blush:


----------



## fairyy

I don't have ICs. Only have First Response Tests and those are expensive. That's why I am waiting until missed period to test. Otherwise I would have done the same thing. ;)


----------



## Laurana

fairyy said:


> I don't have ICs. Only have First Response Tests and those are expensive. That's why I am waiting until missed period to test. Otherwise I would have done the same thing. ;)

Ahhh... Yeah. I stock up on dollar tree tests to waste. But this month I've been bad and used lots of FRERs. But I was SO sure up until a day or two ago. <sigh>


----------



## 2moms2be

I'm out for August, so I'll give a tentative date of September 16th. My O sometimes varies, though, so that's subject to change, haha.

Good luck, ladies <3 <3


----------



## fairyy

Laurana: What dpo/cd is it today ?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

2moms2be said:


> I'm out for August, so I'll give a tentative date of September 16th. My O sometimes varies, though, so that's subject to change, haha.
> 
> Good luck, ladies <3 <3

2moms2be! Ur in 
Welcome!! xxx


----------



## Laurana

fairyy said:


> Laurana: What dpo/cd is it today ?

I'm 13dpo/iui today. BFN this am. All symptoms gone other than a very mild sporadic cramping that's been going on since O/IUI

You?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey all! 
How's everyone doing? 
Is it just me or is August really dragging?!?

xxx


----------



## Nini Lopez

I feel the same way. I trying to occupy my time with other things but I can't lol


----------



## Abby21

Hi Can i join?

Only new to site - been lurking for a while!

When is ur testing date? Date AF due again? If so - mine is Sept 15th.

3rd cycle - getting more organised now - going to use opks and ordered some preseed. Taking 5mg folic acid and thats it at the moment!

Really want a BFP this month - Im very impatient!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Abby21 said:


> Hi Can i join?
> 
> Only new to site - been lurking for a while!
> 
> When is ur testing date? Date AF due again? If so - mine is Sept 15th.
> 
> 3rd cycle - getting more organised now - going to use opks and ordered some preseed. Taking 5mg folic acid and thats it at the moment!
> 
> Really want a BFP this month - Im very impatient!!

Hi Abby21!
Welcome! :flower::flower:
Ill put u down for Sept 15! Good Luck!!


----------



## bluejen

AF should be gone by tuesday, should i be BDing every day after that? Thats what happened last time but it was our honeymoon! :)


----------



## Laurana

The witch was late, but still arrived... Please put me down for September 12th.


----------



## Greekgrl77

As of now The Witch is here and I am CD5 in my cycle so Praying Sept. Is my BFP month..besides my Bday is Sept.16th..would be a WONDERFUL Bday gift! I can't wait till The witch leaves so we can start BD every day LOL!!! Hubby said He's ready for this!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Can u put me down for the 9th September? Ta :)


----------



## Rickles

AF finishing today - OH has the flu... I've told him he's got 1 week to be back fighting fit and ready for action. The only part of TTC I enjoy is the week you get loads of sex!! 

Before and after ovulation I'm just one big impatient mess!! 

Good luck ladies!! xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

bluejen said:


> AF should be gone by tuesday, should i be BDing every day after that? Thats what happened last time but it was our honeymoon! :)

Hey bluejen, 
AF is gone too, im CD8 now! we'll probably BD every other day until CD12, then we'll be BDing every day till CD24!!!

OH has asked me for a spreadsheet!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Greekgrl77 said:


> As of now The Witch is here and I am CD5 in my cycle so Praying Sept. Is my BFP month..besides my Bday is Sept.16th..would be a WONDERFUL Bday gift! I can't wait till The witch leaves so we can start BD every day LOL!!! Hubby said He's ready for this!

Hiya! What date will I put u down for chick? :flower:


----------



## dollyminxture

hey ladies I'm a bit confused. I came off the pill in march, but didn't have a period until 5th August. ovulated 12th August (short I know) then for some reason the witch got me again today, it's brown blood not red but nevertheless, surely I shouldn't be having periods 2 weeks apart from day 1? Any ideas :/ x


----------



## Tink_

I'm due on 31st Aug/1st of September so I'll go for 1st of Sept! x


----------



## Sofaqueen77

dollyminxture said:


> hey ladies I'm a bit confused. I came off the pill in march, but didn't have a period until 5th August. ovulated 12th August (short I know) then for some reason the witch got me again today, it's brown blood not red but nevertheless, surely I shouldn't be having periods 2 weeks apart from day 1? Any ideas :/ x

Hey dolly,
The BCP can really mess up your cycles for the first few months! 
But if its just brown spotting at the mo, maybe it's not AF, how do u know u O'd on 12th?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Tink! Ur in!  
Our first September tester!!!!!


----------



## dollyminxture

I tested with OPKs every day since day 1 because I wasn't sure how long my cycles would be. it showed up last Sunday then strongest Monday afternoon. so confused


----------



## bluejen

Sofaqueen77 said:


> bluejen said:
> 
> 
> AF should be gone by tuesday, should i be BDing every day after that? Thats what happened last time but it was our honeymoon! :)
> 
> Hey bluejen,
> AF is gone too, im CD8 now! we'll probably BD every other day until CD12, then we'll be BDing every day till CD24!!!
> 
> OH has asked me for a spreadsheet!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:thumbup:love the idea of a BD spreadsheet haha! 

Guess we will crack on every other day once af has gone.... I'm going to sleep well for a few weeks! Might have to sneak a nap on my days off work! :happydance:

Toddler had a melt down today (me too) and i suddenly thought- sh$t could i cope if i had a newborn?! Then he calmed down and has been an angel for the rest of the day, and i got super broody! Haha! 
That's just bog standard hormones, God help me when i do get pregnant!:dohh:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I'm really hoping this month is our month, I had a CP on 1/713, then slipped a disk in the middle of my fertile window last month, so this month we're 'full steam ahead!!' 

I also had a Jenny Renny reading and she predicted a BFP in September from a cycle that started in August, and she predicted a girl! So that's kinda got my hopes up!


----------



## Rickles

Jenny Renny reading??? What's that??


----------



## Sofaqueen77

She does fertility readings, it's a bit of fun, google jennyRenny! 
But take it with a pinch of salt!


----------



## Abby21

Oh hope we all get lucky this month!!

So I think I am going to try SMEP Plan this month - need to read up on it and follow the instructions!


----------



## salu_34

Currently CD15 out of what I think may be a 39 day cycle (judging from last month). OH and I started BDing every other day on CD9, and going to start every day on CD 23/24. According to FF, I'm suppose to ovulate on CD26, and from other sites, CD27-CD30 ... I've started temping, but have not used OPKs. Just wondering if BDing every other day until CD26 is still good. Each month we keep trying a different course of action, I just hope this way is the right way.


----------



## Yippie

Sofaqueen77 said:


> She does fertility readings, it's a bit of fun, google jennyRenny!
> But take it with a pinch of salt!

That is interesting. Fun Timepass

AF has departed & I'm now looking forward to the bank holiday along with the positive OPK. Oh damn ! It is such a wheelie cycle every month. 

Been doing some research on why people don't get successful BFP's, scientifically, a :bfn: is better than a miscarriage, because the body saves itself from reproducing, due to vitamin or mineral deficiencies, fatigue, diseases, pains and aches, inflammation. Unless a lady is hale and healthy for herself it won't be successful, hence the grief is saved with a :bfn: rather than a miscarriage or ectopic, chemical.

This attitude is also helping me to be hopeful and help my body help myself.

With all this GMO type foods in this generation, what more can we expect ?

Baby dust to everyone & prayers.

:dust:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi Ladies!
Just checking in with everyone! Im patiently (ha) waiting for O.. a long way to go yet... Im on CD9, and probably wont O until at least CD 19, Hmmph!

Altho between my slipped disk, and AF.. we havent BD since 20/7, and now that AF is gone, we're catching up iykwim, regardless of O!!! Yeah!!


----------



## fairyy

CD1 today. Plz add me for September 18th.


----------



## Rainbowz

Cycle 26 yes 26 :(
Will be testing on the 5th :)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Fairyy n Rainbowz! Ur in! Xxx


----------



## Nini Lopez

I am on CD 13 hoping we catch this little egg this time :)


----------



## Rickles

Good Luck Nini Lopez!!

Cycle day 7 - OH still has the bloody flu... I'm giving him 3 more days then I'm jumping him regardless!! He looks scared :) xx


----------



## Nini Lopez

Ugh the last 2 days have been rough. Based off ff I am suppose to ovulate on Wednesday. Yesterday and today I have been feeling nauseous and have a headache. Now I am feeling cramps in my ovaries, mostly right. Has anyone ever had this?


----------



## AmorT

Can you add me to September 23rd thanks.


----------



## Rickles

Nini Lopez said:


> Ugh the last 2 days have been rough. Based off ff I am suppose to ovulate on Wednesday. Yesterday and today I have been feeling nauseous and have a headache. Now I am feeling cramps in my ovaries, mostly right. Has anyone ever had this?

I have ovulation cramps most months... is it possible that you're just more aware of them now?? Mine have always been worse when I am not on the BCP - if I am on the pill I don't get them... so I always notice them when we are TTC!!

xx


----------



## Nini Lopez

Rickles said:


> Nini Lopez said:
> 
> 
> Ugh the last 2 days have been rough. Based off ff I am suppose to ovulate on Wednesday. Yesterday and today I have been feeling nauseous and have a headache. Now I am feeling cramps in my ovaries, mostly right. Has anyone ever had this?
> 
> I have ovulation cramps most months... is it possible that you're just more aware of them now?? Mine have always been worse when I am not on the BCP - if I am on the pill I don't get them... so I always notice them when we are TTC!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I have always tried to notice if I was. Maybe I just missed it. But it just seemed bad and maybe that is why I noticed it. I had so much pain on both sides, but mostly on the right. Never had cramps like that before unless I was on my period. Well either way we shall find out if I sealed the deal in the next few weeks lol :coffee:


----------



## Rickles

Nini Lopez said:


> Rickles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini Lopez said:
> 
> 
> Ugh the last 2 days have been rough. Based off ff I am suppose to ovulate on Wednesday. Yesterday and today I have been feeling nauseous and have a headache. Now I am feeling cramps in my ovaries, mostly right. Has anyone ever had this?
> 
> I have ovulation cramps most months... is it possible that you're just more aware of them now?? Mine have always been worse when I am not on the BCP - if I am on the pill I don't get them... so I always notice them when we are TTC!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have always tried to notice if I was. Maybe I just missed it. But it just seemed bad and maybe that is why I noticed it. I had so much pain on both sides, but mostly on the right. Never had cramps like that before unless I was on my period. Well either way we shall find out if I sealed the deal in the next few weeks lol :coffee:Click to expand...

Not much consolation but for me it's just a relief to be ovulating!!! I noticed it when I came off the pill about 5 years ago. Then went back on it, forgot about them and it's just been really obvious since I had my daughter... Good luck and get busy!! :):flower:


----------



## Laurana

I should be Oing on Thursday the 29th- Flo due 9/12- anyone else on about that schedule? I'd love a buddy :)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Laurana said:


> I should be Oing on Thursday the 29th- Flo due 9/12- anyone else on about that schedule? I'd love a buddy :)

hi Laurana!
Im due to O 28/29/30... with Flo hopefully not calling around 10/9/13!
I'll be ur buddy!!! :hugs:


----------



## Laurana

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Laurana said:
> 
> 
> I should be Oing on Thursday the 29th- Flo due 9/12- anyone else on about that schedule? I'd love a buddy :)
> 
> hi Laurana!
> Im due to O 28/29/30... with Flo hopefully not calling around 10/9/13!
> I'll be ur buddy!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Haha! Kinda funny our cycles lined back up again. :thumbup:


----------



## Greekgrl77

I am CD6 SO According to ovufriend.com I should be O around 25th.The witch is about to leave today or tomorrow then I will just BD everyday until the end of this month LOL! WANN COVER EVERYTHING! Hubby get ready!i DON'T CARE IF HE'S TIRED FROM WORK HE CAN JUST LAY THERE ! hahahhah!! Sept. 16th is my Bday so Praying for a BFP gift!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Greekgrl77 said:


> According to ovufriend.com I should be O around 25th.The witch is about to leave today or tomorrow then I will just BD everyday until the end of this month LOL! WANN COVER EVERYTHING! Hubby get ready!! hahahhah!! Sept. 16th is my Bday so Praying for a BFP gift!

H Greekgrl77,
Will I put you down for Sept, 16th?
xxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jeez... Ive no patience! 

Im dying to get started! Im wishing I was in my tww, and then when Im there... I'll be wishing it was over with lots of BFPs!!!!!

Im never happy!!


----------



## salu_34

Laurana said:


> I should be Oing on Thursday the 29th- Flo due 9/12- anyone else on about that schedule? I'd love a buddy :)

According to FF I should be Oing on the same day and AF due same day as well :) I'm running on a 39 day cycle based on AF being four days late for the past two months! 

I've been noticing a lot of CM bothing EW and creamy the past few days, not too sure what's up with that, as well as tender nipples some nights. 

Noticing any symptoms during your wait for O day?


----------



## skimomma

Joining!

According to my ticker, I o'd yesterday and today I'm 1 dpo. I'm cramping and my abdomen feels sore, which seems a little crazy this early but there you have it. I'm testing Sept 2.


----------



## Boumboum

Hello ladies!

I am going to test september 2, just in time for our first wedding anniversary!! Hopefully it is a good sign for bfp!! :)

Boumboum


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi everyone!
I've everyone updated/included I think! 
How is everyone doing? 
Any updates?? 

Xxxxx


----------



## Rickles

OH still has flu! But we've bought a new duvet and pillows today to be ready to BD all weekend :) He killed the last lot with sweat!! xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Rickles said:


> OH still has flu! But we've bought a new duvet and pillows today to be ready to BD all weekend :) He killed the last lot with sweat!! xx

Now is it flu, or 'man' flu?:haha:


----------



## Rickles

It was definitely flu last week and over the weekend - it's now man flu ;) xx


----------



## bluejen

AF has left the building - let the BD begin! ;)


----------



## Newlywed2012

Hi guys. Got my first non- flashing smiley today using clear blue advance so bding every night ATM. Implantation should occur on our first year wedding anniversary or around then and will be testing at 14dpo so two weeks from tomoz... Which is 5th September  I have a good feeling about this month however, I did ovulate at d12 which is slightly earlier than normal. I think they say its more likely to be a girl if you ovulate early ;-) hoping for a BFP this month!!


----------



## Rickles

Good Luck Newlywed 2012!!!!!

Enjoy the BDing :)


----------



## Laurana

salu_34 said:


> Laurana said:
> 
> 
> I should be Oing on Thursday the 29th- Flo due 9/12- anyone else on about that schedule? I'd love a buddy :)
> 
> According to FF I should be Oing on the same day and AF due same day as well :) I'm running on a 39 day cycle based on AF being four days late for the past two months!
> 
> I've been noticing a lot of CM bothing EW and creamy the past few days, not too sure what's up with that, as well as tender nipples some nights.
> 
> Noticing any symptoms during your wait for O day?Click to expand...

I have a rather short cycle (possibly my problem with ttc) so Im just finishing up with flo's visit. I'm eager for her to go away so I can get busy :)


----------



## 2moms2be

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've everyone updated/included I think!
> How is everyone doing?
> Any updates??
> 
> Xxxxx

CD4 here, impatiently waiting to O ;) Hoping for CD15 again... making my donation plans around that date, so they're sure to get foiled :lol:

But I'm still hopeful. The TWW waiting up to ovulation is as bad as the TWW after, if you ask me :p


----------



## fairyy

Anyone trying or tried SMEP ???


----------



## GWin

My husband and I are doing SMEP and have done SMEP when we got pregnant the first time (although we usually don't bd on all days but my plan is to always follow it). So far this month we are on target and O should be Friday so we are suppose to bd the next four nights and again Monday (although it will be a miracle if we do all four straight days).


----------



## salu_34

fairyy said:


> Anyone trying or tried SMEP ???

I guess my OH and I are doing SMEP. We've been BDing every other day since August 12th, which was CD9, and next week should be my fertile week along with Oing, so we will BD every day that week. Thank god he is on vacation next week. He'll be well rested !!


----------



## lovebabyhopes

I got my BFP using SMEP. Good luck ladies!!


----------



## x Zaly x

Hi ladies, this is my first month ttc number two, Im going to be testing september 4th :)

Good luck everyone! :dust:

xx


----------



## skimomma

Cramps in my lower abdomen this morning. I dunno. I'm 3 dpo, which is a bit early to feel anything, but I'm hoping this is a positive sign.


----------



## Rickles

Bump!!! How's everyone doing?? Xx


----------



## Newlywed2012

O dead... 3dpo and feeling like I have flu and a cold... Not good :-(


----------



## salu_34

Sooooo...My testing day may change... According to FF and Ovufriend, I ovulated on Wednesday CD18. Which makes sense, since my temp was higher than normal. But OH and I, have still been BDing every other day. We BDed on CD17 and CD19, and now today. Hopefully chances are good, that something has happened. We are still going to BD until AF arrives, which has been changed to Sept 5, instead of Sept 12...Ughhh, I hate how my body just up and changes like this !


----------



## bluejen

What is SMEP?! X


----------



## CM Punk

Hi, Sofaqueen77!

Could you please move me up to the 14th instead? My calculations were a bit off after having a late AF this month :(

Thanks so much in advance~


----------



## Rickles

bluejen said:


> What is SMEP?! X

Sperm Meets Egg:
https://spermmeetseggplan.com/

xx


----------



## mamulichka

Lili, september 1, thanks


----------



## Timetotry

AF is ending, so we will be trying again this month!
My cycles are 33-36 days, so it looks like I'll be testing around Sept 24!

Haven't decided our approach to trying this time, every other day all month or every day during the two weeks in the middle of my cycle.
Hmmmm


----------



## emalou90

Hi ladies! I'm here to join you all. 1dpo


----------



## BabyDream2011

Hi girlyss, can I join, I will be testing September the 7th if AF doesnt arrive on the 6th :flower: xx


----------



## Laadybellaa

Please add me

September 1. 

Can't wait!


----------



## x Zaly x

3dpo and cramping quite strong, this is probably to early though isn't it? I wonder what is going on it there... X


----------



## Boumboum

3 dpo for me too today!

1 dpo - sensible nipples
2 dpo - sensible nipples
3 dpo - sensible nipples, frequent urination and hot sweat

This is my first ever tww (after 1 whole year waiting for ovulation!!!!!!!) so maybe this is just normal for my tww.... But i am still keeping hope for a bfp!! Cannot wait to test!!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

New to site and ttc (maybe accident this month) but am due 02/09/13.. Apparently I'm between 5-6 DPO..O:)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!!! 
I have you all added to the list!!

I'm just back from Spain, we had a wedding over there, it was brill!! I'm so tired, but it was so worth it! 

I'm currently CD15, i think I'm OIng around 18/19/20! We got in plenty of BDing on hols and were both off work for another few days so we should cover all bases so to speak!! 

I hope everyone is doing ok? 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## emalou90

Glad you've had a nice time sofa!
Add me to September 7th when you get the chance  thank you!
xx


----------



## Baby_dust11

Hey ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining in, I'm new here but have been TTC for 3 months. I usually get a 26/27 day cycle and phone apps predicted me to ov on 21st Aug, I get V strong ov pains and sore bbs each cycle so know I didn't ov till late (yesterday)! The last time we BD was Thurs eve (making it 2 days before OV)!! Eeek I really hope I'm in with a chance this month! Also, it would mean I would have a 9 day LP :( All v confusing! Anyway, if AF doesn't show on 3rd September, I will be testing if I can hold out that long!! Sending lots of baby dust to you all!! X


----------



## LiLi2

Hey ladies! I will be testing September 8th (the day before AF because it's OH's birthday). I'm not technically in the TWW yet as I'm still waiting for my +OPK (should be today or tomorrow), but I thought I'd throw myself in here anyway since I'll be testing in September either way :)


----------



## Rickles

Welcome back sofaqueen!!

Still waiting on a positive OPK here - but in true SMEP style we're BDing every other night just to be covered. Hoping to ovulate on Tues/Weds. Have banned OH from leaving the house on those days unless we have BDed!

Babydust to all!

xx


----------



## amgraf86

I am officially a September tester!! I told my DH this is our month!!!


----------



## 2moms2be

Welcome back, Sofa... glad you had a great time!

CD8 here, counting down the minutes until O very impatiently, haha... oh, TWW, here I come again... hopefully for the last time :thumbup:


----------



## Literati_Love

You can add me to the list now... I'll be testing August 9th. I had a +OPK today so I think I'll be ovulating tomorrow. :)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Literati_Love said:


> You can add me to the list now... I'll be testing August 9th. I had a +OPK today so I think I'll be ovulating tomorrow. :)

Done! xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

emalou90 said:


> Glad you've had a nice time sofa!
> Add me to September 7th when you get the chance  thank you!
> xx

Done! xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

And by Aug 9th I definitely meant Sept 9th hahah! Silly me :p


----------



## MsJasmine

Hi Ladies, as I tend to be on here every 2ww, I have finally registered, yay! can I join in? I will be testing on the 4th :) Good luck everyone :)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

MsJasmine said:


> Hi Ladies, as I tend to be on here every 2ww, I have finally registered, yay! can I join in? I will be testing on the 4th :) Good luck everyone :)

Welcome Ms Jasmine! :flower:
I've added u to the list!
Good Luck!!! xxxx


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Thanks Sofa! Seeing it up there makes it more real and makes me a little nervous tbh!! Haha. 

Does anyone else hate this 2ww business.?? It's just too darn long!!!!!
6-7dpo today...


----------



## MsJasmine

Thanks Sofaqueen77!! Excited to be here as driving DH mental! I pop along every 2ww and can't wait to POAS!! I am addicted to the things and noticed many like minded ladies. Lets hope we all get some great news this month :dust:


----------



## MsJasmine

2ww is stressful BabyDoll0077. Every month I convince myself I am pregnant and get it wrong. At least we are here to support each other xxx


----------



## BabyDream2011

Thanks for adding me to the list sofa, and hii ms jasmine and babydoll, hope september is a good month for everyone testing, im so nervous now my names on the list ha, this will be my 2nd 28 day cycle, in around a year and ive had my ++ OPK's exactly 2 weeks after AF so im feeling lucky, im also taking VIT B6 Complex and i think its them thats helping with my cycle length, we did BD the day before OV, but unfortunatly we didnt do anything the night i should have ovulated due to a little fall out with my OH but we did make up at half 5 in the morning so early hours after OV we BD'd and then again in the afternoon, I just hope we didnt miss our chance because of some silly little argument (my OH isnt very good at giving in, hes sooo stuborn lol),,,

Anywayyy sorry for the ramble but i needed to share lol, babydust to all :) :)


----------



## BabyDoll0077

I'm actually quite numb as to "am I?" Or "aren't I?". I really don't feel more one than the other I'm just so darn impatient!!!! 
Babydream, it sounds like u have a chance!! My cycle has changed from 28 days (on the pill) to 25 days off the pill with a LP of 13days ---hopefully I've calculated right--- how many dpo would that make u?

I'm feeling very alone with all this as I can't tell my DH untill I have a BFP.


----------



## Newlywed2012

Hi guys, I'm 4dpo and have woken up with the most awful pain in my uterus. It takes my breath away and feels like a pulling/sharp pain along with milder period type cramps. Surely this is too early to implant? Could it e something ddifferent like a uti or endo? Any help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## MsJasmine

Newlywed2012 said:


> Hi guys, I'm 4dpo and have woken up with the most awful pain in my uterus. It takes my breath away and feels like a pulling/sharp pain along with milder period type cramps. Surely this is too early to implant? Could it e something ddifferent like a uti or endo? Any help would be much appreciated!!

I hope that this is a good sign Newlywed2012, You are not alone. I have a terrible cough at the moment and was woken up this morning as I coughed so hard I felt a sharp pain in my uterus. I am still in pain now, but it has moved to my left side. I am 5dpo. Felling very tender and paranoid that if I cough it will effect my chances of any implantation. Sending you a massive :hugs:. Is there a thread where we could write down our symptoms?


----------



## Newlywed2012

I'm adament it's too early to ovulate. Although everything is happening early this month. I got a smiley on cd12 it's now cd16 ad I'm getting this pain. It's super bad. Any pressure or if tighten my abdominal muscles it causes shooting pains and stabbing pains. I'm sure the pain is central in the uterus. I have also been feeling fluey and not myself. I hope it's all good signs but I remember having lots of symptoms last cycle and I had a BFN :-(


----------



## Newlywed2012

Sorry not to ovulate to implant!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

I hope its a good sign Newlywed2012 and I hope the pain settles down for you. 

I'm sure the coughing wouldn't affect your chances of implantation but you could google it maybe to find out definitely. A thread to write down/read symptoms would be good. 

:hugs: to all that are needing one today!!


----------



## Rickles

I'm not so sure - I had implantation bleeding with my daughter - I've just gone back and checked and it was 6 days after ovulation. It was a bit complicated, as I had a chemical the month before so I can't be totally exact but I remember it was about the 2/3rd of the month and I got a BFP on the 9th but my AF wasn't due until the 12th.

There's a big 10 day window - where the sperm and egg can meet instantly or er, hang about for a few days and then implantation can happen immediately or take a few days.

Interestingly I always swore my due date was wrong - I said it should be 16th not the 19th - they based it on the mc not my AF dates and sure enough my daughter was born on the 14th! (waters broke on the 12th)... 

Babydust to you! xx


----------



## Newlywed2012

Wow thanks Rickies. Just hope it is. Only my second month TTC but I have a good feeling as it was the first time I used clear blue advance and bd every day for a week. Should be interesting. Will keep you all updated.


----------



## Rickles

Fingers crossed for you - I was advised by the ladies on the forum to wait at least a week from implantation to test if it was that far before AF... and they were right. xx


----------



## Newlywed2012

I'm going to test on Wednesday next week which would put me at 14dpo and9 days after implantation. Hoping to get my BFP


----------



## BabyDream2011

Hii babydoll well im a little dishartend (sp?) this morning, i would be 3dpo today but i did a really heavy cough and went for a wee and had brown smudgey stuff mixed with some eggwhite cm on my liner :( ive never had this before but its making me think im going to be visited by the witch very soon, but its too early. 

Newlywed and Ms Jasmine - I had that pain last night like a nasty pinching but mine was when i breathed heavy lol then i had the cough this morning but as i said to babydoll i had brown cm with my cough, hope this is a good sign for us. 

Rickles your making me very exited now with all the advice your giving about your implantation bleeding, what was it like if you dont mind me asking, hmm maybe i should just take it easy today, going to a barbeque as the weather is very nice today so nooo drinking as usual, but i dont mind :)

Babydust to everybodyyy xx


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Ooh that sounds exciting Newlywed2012!!! :thumbup: When you say it like that it doesn't sound too far away. I'm 6-7 dpo and testing just seems SO far away! But I guess I'm just impatient. I got some hpt's today so that makes it a little more nerve racking and tempting to poas early lol. 

Whats every ones opinions on when to test?? I'm a little confused as to wait for AF to be late or try earlier???:shrug:

Also; I've been having very little sharp twinges on my left side near pubic bone. Anyone know what it could be???????


----------



## BabyDream2011

Hmm im not so sure now, my brown with egg white cm has turned to light deep red bleeding, i hope im not out already :( :(


----------



## BabyDream2011

BabyDoll0077 said:


> Ooh that sounds exciting Newlywed2012!!! :thumbup: When you say it like that it doesn't sound too far away. I'm 6-7 dpo and testing just seems SO far away! But I guess I'm just impatient. I got some hpt's today so that makes it a little more nerve racking and tempting to poas early lol.
> 
> Whats every ones opinions on when to test?? I'm a little confused as to wait for AF to be late or try earlier???:shrug:
> 
> Also; I've been having very little sharp twinges on my left side near pubic bone. Anyone know what it could be???????

I would say to test from 10dpo if you like early testing i usually always wait till i am late for af as ive been shot down a few times from early testing :nope:


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Sorry BabyDream. I didn't refresh page and missed your post.
If your 3dpo maybe the eggy is still making its way down the fallopian tubes? I'd say its too early to be out for the month. Hoping it settles and you get some reassurance soon! I think taking it easy is a good idea. FX its a good sign!


----------



## MsJasmine

BabyDoll0077 said:


> Ooh that sounds exciting Newlywed2012!!! :thumbup: When you say it like that it doesn't sound too far away. I'm 6-7 dpo and testing just seems SO far away! But I guess I'm just impatient. I got some hpt's today so that makes it a little more nerve racking and tempting to poas early lol.
> 
> Whats every ones opinions on when to test?? I'm a little confused as to wait for AF to be late or try earlier???:shrug:
> 
> Also; I've been having very little sharp twinges on my left side near pubic bone. Anyone know what it could be???????

I have my fingers crossed for you BabyDream2011, it could be implantation? Just get rested, My sensible head says hold off testing, but who am i kidding, If I had tests in the house I would have caved in by now. I am a notorious POAS addict... in fact I am only 5dpo, and I want to get to the shop and buy test. I think in your case, as you are bleeding, hold on. keep us updated. I hope the bleeding stops. Keep us updated sweet.


----------



## Rickles

BabyDream2011 said:


> Hii babydoll well im a little dishartend (sp?) this morning, i would be 3dpo today but i did a really heavy cough and went for a wee and had brown smudgey stuff mixed with some eggwhite cm on my liner :( ive never had this before but its making me think im going to be visited by the witch very soon, but its too early.
> 
> Newlywed and Ms Jasmine - I had that pain last night like a nasty pinching but mine was when i breathed heavy lol then i had the cough this morning but as i said to babydoll i had brown cm with my cough, hope this is a good sign for us.
> 
> Rickles your making me very exited now with all the advice your giving about your implantation bleeding, what was it like if you dont mind me asking, hmm maybe i should just take it easy today, going to a barbeque as the weather is very nice today so nooo drinking as usual, but i dont mind :)
> 
> Babydust to everybodyyy xx

My implantation bleeding was like day 1 of my cycle - so light but pink - went a bit red. To be honest because it came 2 weeks after a chemical I thought it was AF gone wonky - it was only when it stopped after 3/4 days and didn't get any heavier I wondered. Even then I thought that it was just because it had come so early iykwim. I asked my mum if she'd ever had implantation bleeding - she said no and thought I was talking a load of bollocks!! (ha ha!). In all seriousness it was WAY more than the smudge/smear pink tinge that lots of people talk about... which was why I was so confused!

HTH!!!

Fingers crossed ladies xxxx


----------



## PurpleMama

I'll be testing September 5 if my monthly doesn't show. FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## LiLi2

Thinking good thoughts for you, Babydream! :flower: 

I think I've finally got my +OPK.. CD 14 so kind of late. Worried my LP will be short this month as I have 27-28 day cycles. If I O tomorrow, CD 15 that will mean a 12-13 day LP.. is that long enough? (First month TTC-er here.. I will likely have a lot of silly questions)


----------



## Rickles

That's fine Hun - 10 days is the preferred minimum... But some people still get preg shorter than that! xx


----------



## MiniMuffins

Hi ladies!

May I join? DH and I are on my sixth month of TTC, and I'm on my 6th month of trying to wrestle my subconscious into stopping its nonstop generation of fake TWW pregnancy symptoms. (Good luck to me :haha:)

I'm on DPO 5 or 6 now, which means I'll be testing around Sept 7th. AF is due on the 6th, and I've already sat myself down and given myself a stern talking to, and promised no more of all this mad early testing like a mad loon. Good luck to me with this one, too....

:hugs:

Tina


----------



## Sofaqueen77

PurpleMama said:


> I'll be testing September 5 if my monthly doesn't show. FINGERS CROSSED!!!

PurpleMama, ur in!! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

MiniMuffins said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> May I join? DH and I are on my sixth month of TTC, and I'm on my 6th month of trying to wrestle my subconscious into stopping its nonstop generation of fake TWW pregnancy symptoms. (Good luck to me :haha:)
> 
> I'm on DPO 5 or 6 now, which means I'll be testing around Sept 7th. AF is due on the 6th, and I've already sat myself down and given myself a stern talking to, and promised no more of all this mad early testing like a mad loon. Good luck to me with this one, too....
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Tina

MiniMuffins! 
Ur in!!! :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## Wizz

Can you put me down for the 7th please (if af doesn't show before then!) Thanks.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Wizz said:


> Can you put me down for the 7th please (if af doesn't show before then!) Thanks.

Done!!! 

xxxx


----------



## excited07

hi i'll be testing on the 10th which is also our 8th wedding anniversary so fingers crossed


----------



## Sofaqueen77

excited07 said:


> hi i'll be testing on the 10th which is also our 8th wedding anniversary so fingers crossed

Hi excited07!
Ur in! :thumbup:
I'm testing too on 10th, it's OHs birthday!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## LiLi2

Wow, many of us are testing on fun days! I'm testing on the 8th, which is OH's birthday! :)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I'm not making a big deal of tcc'ing this month in front of OH!

but I'm really hoping that I get my BFP, I've a little babygro in his soccer team kit for his birthday, hopefully I can wrap my BFP in it!


----------



## LiLi2

That would be so sweet, Sofaqueen! 

I'm not talking to OH much about it. In fact, I've been telling him how unlikely it would be to conceive this month because last time we thought I might be pregnant, he got so sad when we got a BFN. I don't want that to happen again, so I am not telling him that I'm going to test at all so it won't ruin his birthday if it's BFN.


----------



## Newlywed2012

I'm testing 5th September our one year wedding anniversary. What a nice present that will be


----------



## amgraf86

Oh we are testing September 5th!!!


----------



## Solstyce

September 10th please!


----------



## ShelbyLC

I'll be testing September 5 - if I can wait that long :haha:

TTC #3. This is our first month and I'm not even sure if I ovulated. Only time will tell! Good luck to all of you. :flower:


----------



## katiecakes

Please put me down for September 25!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

I am not liking this waiting business today! 

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## emalou90

You're at 8dpo and I'm 3dpo :-( you have less time to go!
Trying to keep my mind off it!

But the new ikea catalogue came through my door and it has room ideas! Nooooo


----------



## Elizabean

I'm trying to hold off until the 6th of September to test, but I am getting so antsy already. 

Good luck to all, fingers crossed September is our month!:dust:


----------



## BabyDoll0077

emalou90 said:


> You're at 8dpo and I'm 3dpo :-( you have less time to go!
> Trying to keep my mind off it!
> 
> But the new ikea catalogue came through my door and it has room ideas! Nooooo



I've been fine until I very foolishly decided to buy hpt's yesterday now I'm going crazy! :dohh:
Today all I've had are things like that ikea catalogue and just everything seems to be in my face today. But I will try to remain strong-- would prefer to wait longer and get a bfp then test early and have a bfn.


----------



## Missbx

Please can you put me down for 5th September x


----------



## Rickles

Sofaqueen can you move me to the 10th - 
Positive OPK today... Loads of EWCM (TMI), OH leaving work early :) xx


----------



## dollyminxture

dollyminxture said:


> hey ladies I'm a bit confused. I came off the pill in march, but didn't have a period until 5th August. ovulated 12th August (short I know) then for some reason the witch got me again today, it's brown blood not red but nevertheless, surely I shouldn't be having periods 2 weeks apart from day 1? Any ideas :/ x


I have worked out that if this was a new period, then I am due to test on September 14th, so I sort of have 2 testing days this month :/ go figure, damned strange cycle x


----------



## teacup

Hi! Thanks for this thread Sofaqueen! Please can you put me down for September 7th? :happydance:

I am so impatient this cycle, we BD'd lots during the fertile days, so I'm really hopeful! 

Good luck ladies! Hope we all have may babies! xxx :dust:


----------



## BabyDoll0077

dollyminxture said:


> dollyminxture said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies I'm a bit confused. I came off the pill in march, but didn't have a period until 5th August. ovulated 12th August (short I know) then for some reason the witch got me again today, it's brown blood not red but nevertheless, surely I shouldn't be having periods 2 weeks apart from day 1? Any ideas :/ x
> 
> 
> I have worked out that if this was a new period, then I am due to test on September 14th, so I sort of have 2 testing days this month :/ go figure, damned strange cycle xClick to expand...




I had a few cycles like that and now hopefully it's sorted it's self out and I've now gone from a 28 day cycle to a 23 day cycle.
Hoping yours sorts its self out so that you can get ur BFP!!


----------



## teacup

Newlywed2012 said:


> I'm testing 5th September our one year wedding anniversary. What a nice present that will be

5th September is our one year wedding anniversary too! I'm testing the 7th though because I'll only be 11dpo on the 5th. Annoying I wont know if I can have a drink or not on our first anniversary! Good luck Newlywed! xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi to all the new folk!! 
I have the list updated, if everyone could check just in case! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi all, 
I'm still waiting to start my TWW, DPO 1 will probably around August 31st, so when I test on 10th September I should be 11 dpo! 

This month I had great plans to add supplements, herbal teas etc, but in the end I'm just taking folic acid when I think of it, and lots of BDing!!

5 more days of BDing..... Poor OH!


----------



## fairyy

I am on cycle day 9. Will start to BD today or tomorrow. So far only BD on CD5. Expected ovulation day is CD14/15. 

How are you ?


----------



## xEmmaDx

Hi All, I will be testing on the 1st of September, I have been so tired these last few days and feeling a little off it's getting my hopes up. I keep telling myself I am not pregnant so I don't get too disappointment but for some reason this time something is telling me I am. I will have been trying for a year next month, really hoping this is my month!! GL all!!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

xEmmaDx said:


> Hi All, I will be testing on the 1st of September, I have been so tired these last few days and feeling a little off it's getting my hopes up. I keep telling myself I am not pregnant so I don't get too disappointment but for some reason this time something is telling me I am. I will have been trying for a year next month, really hoping this is my month!! GL all!!!

EmmaD! Ur in! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Kristeeny1

Can you please put me down for September 8th!. Odds are I'll test before then but I'll try to be strong and not be a POAS addict. 

Lots of :dust:!
I hope to see alot of :bfp: this month!


----------



## Yippie

xEmmaDx said:


> Hi All, I will be testing on the 1st of September, I have been so tired these last few days and feeling a little off it's getting my hopes up. I keep telling myself I am not pregnant so I don't get too disappointment but for some reason this time something is telling me I am. I will have been trying for a year next month, really hoping this is my month!! GL all!!!

Awww! Fingers crossed for you hun, just a few more days to go, keep us posted of the result :dust:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Im now 2dpo!! Hope this tww goes quicker than the last!

All the best ladies!


----------



## Rickles

Here we go again... 1DPO... hoping this TWW flies by as I have to go back to work next week and won't be able to sit on B&B all day... who am I trying to kid :) x


----------



## brownlieB

Hi there I am testing September 5th


----------



## Boumboum

7 dpo today

Woke up in the middle of the night extremly hungry! Could not sleep had to get up and eat something.... Since it is my first real tww (usually i dont ovulate), has that happen to one of you in a non-pregnant tww? I am beginning to think that all my symptoms are progesterone induced, with no little bean in there! 

Also yesterday, the cramping on the left and bloating was terrible. Today, seams to have disapeared. My nipples are still sensible.

I am trying to hold until september 2 for testing! (which is not an easy think to do!)


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hi Ladies can I be put down for 6th Sept.
This is our 1st month TTC and head is all over the place as excited but scared as one week ago we were in fantastic position and now hubby has just lost his job of 22 years so this may be my only month of testing and have to head back to WWT or NTNP. :-(
Hubby wanting to carry on as he says need a positive to come out of all this yet financially I am scared more so as we have waited 8 years to come back due to hyperemisis with DD so if it returns I may end up off my work with lots of hospital visits :-(
Hubby is great believer in everything happens for a reason so lets hope and pray good comes out of this, new baba, new job and healthy pregnancy (mybe asking a bit much LOL)

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## teacup

Boumboum said:


> 7 dpo today
> 
> Woke up in the middle of the night extremly hungry! Could not sleep had to get up and eat something.... Since it is my first real tww (usually i dont ovulate), has that happen to one of you in a non-pregnant tww? I am beginning to think that all my symptoms are progesterone induced, with no little bean in there!
> 
> Also yesterday, the cramping on the left and bloating was terrible. Today, seams to have disapeared. *My nipples are still sensible*.
> 
> I am trying to hold until september 2 for testing! (which is not an easy think to do!)

All sounds really promising! :thumbup:

The 'my nipples are still sensible' bit made me burst out laughing! I know you probably meant 'sensitive', but it's still funny. :haha:

Good luck for 2nd September! Only 5 more days to go, testing day is just around the corner. xx


----------



## teacup

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Hi Ladies can I be put down for 6th Sept.
> This is our 1st month TTC and head is all over the place as excited but scared as one week ago we were in fantastic position and now hubby has just lost his job of 22 years so this may be my only month of testing and have to head back to WWT or NTNP. :-(
> Hubby wanting to carry on as he says need a positive to come out of all this yet financially I am scared more so as we have waited 8 years to come back due to hyperemisis with DD so if it returns I may end up off my work with lots of hospital visits :-(
> Hubby is great believer in everything happens for a reason so lets hope and pray good comes out of this, new baba, new job and healthy pregnancy (mybe asking a bit much LOL)
> 
> Good luck ladies xxx

Aww don't worry, I'm sure your OH will get another job really soon. Don't forget that Baby wont be here for 9 months if you conceived, so you have plenty of time to get your finances sorted. :hugs:

Good luck! Hope you get your BFP! xx


----------



## 2moms2be

CD11, and we're getting our first donation tonight/early tomorrow morning... eek! Still hoping for an on-time O on Sunday, then I'll get to obsess for weeks hahaha! I'm jumping outta my skin! FX ladies <3


----------



## Boumboum

Teacup!

Sensitive ! Sensitive! This is a wrong traduction from french!

At least my bad english made you laugh! Lol!


----------



## katertot

Please put me down for September 3rd! :) AF is expected on the 1st, but I'm going to be out of town so I want to wait until I get home and can test with my husband. And I'll save myself the test if AF decides to show.


----------



## Yippie

2moms2be said:


> CD11, and we're getting our first donation tonight/early tomorrow morning... eek! Still hoping for an on-time O on Sunday, then I'll get to obsess for weeks hahaha! I'm jumping outta my skin! FX ladies <3

Hey 2moms2be, Good luck, we are gonna be testing same day :thumbup:


----------



## MiniMuffins

Well I was trying to be good this month and not obsess over symptoms, but on around 7 DPO the sides of my breasts started hurting quite a bit, and they're getting a bit worse. I know this is fairly normal for many women after O, but it's not for me. But I've heard soreness from pregnancy is usually around the nipples (sensible or not haha), rather than the sides. I know at 7 DPO the bean probably hasn't even implanted yet. 

I wonder if it's possible to just psych yourself into a sore boob...?

Any thoughts from anyone with past :bfp: experience? I've never once gotten even a nibble on one, so I have no good frame of reference. Only my wild, wild imagination :thumbup:


----------



## emalou90

The only symptom I can remember from DD was sore boobs. I'm 5dpo and have sore nipples already and it's not usually something I suffer from!


----------



## 2moms2be

Yippie said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> CD11, and we're getting our first donation tonight/early tomorrow morning... eek! Still hoping for an on-time O on Sunday, then I'll get to obsess for weeks hahaha! I'm jumping outta my skin! FX ladies <3
> 
> Hey 2moms2be, Good luck, we are gonna be testing same day :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! I hope the baby fairy pays us both a visit ;) I have a good feeling about this cycle :happydance:


----------



## MiniMuffins

emalou90 said:


> The only symptom I can remember from DD was sore boobs. I'm 5dpo and have sore nipples already and it's not usually something I suffer from!

Well I really hope I'm right about the sore nipples part then! :dust: And thanks so much for the answer. I'll carry on poking each boob every now and then and obsessing at them. Only 50 years left till my Sept 7th test date.


----------



## tori0713

Anyone else testing Sept 11th?! Just O'd today, and hoping for a fast swimmers and a sticky bean :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Im testing on the 11th alsooo...not sure if ovulated today or ovulate tomorrow but ive had cervical mucus and on the chart its either today or tomorrow...add me on sept 11


----------



## emalou90

MiniMuffins said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> The only symptom I can remember from DD was sore boobs. I'm 5dpo and have sore nipples already and it's not usually something I suffer from!
> 
> Well I really hope I'm right about the sore nipples part then! :dust: And thanks so much for the answer. I'll carry on poking each boob every now and then and obsessing at them. Only 50 years left till my Sept 7th test date.Click to expand...

That's when I'm due AF!! :dust: xxx


----------



## MiniMuffins

emalou90 said:


> MiniMuffins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> The only symptom I can remember from DD was sore boobs. I'm 5dpo and have sore nipples already and it's not usually something I suffer from!
> 
> Well I really hope I'm right about the sore nipples part then! :dust: And thanks so much for the answer. I'll carry on poking each boob every now and then and obsessing at them. Only 50 years left till my Sept 7th test date.Click to expand...
> 
> That's when I'm due AF!! :dust: xxxClick to expand...

Yippee! Fingers crossed for us both :hugs:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi all! 
I've added all the newbies!! Welcome! :flower:

It's getting quite exciting here now with so many Reaching O and starting their tww! 
I'm a few days off yet, my tww should start sat/sun, all going well!


----------



## emalou90

Well done everyone for not going too crazy during your fertile and TWW period.
Now to hold out a few days longer myself...

I bought clear blue digis :-( it's going to be even harder to wait until I'm late! Haha


----------



## Jalanis22

Thannksss for adding me on the list...hope this is everyones month


----------



## tori0713

Thanks for adding me, too! 

What is everyone going to be doing to keep busy?!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey all!
I think Im O'ing today/tomorrow, LOTS of EWCM!!! :happydance:
Bd'd every day since last Thursday, and going to keep BDing until Sunday! Hopefully have all possible dates covered!!!
Poor OH! :wacko:


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey all!
> I think Im O'ing today/tomorrow, LOTS of EWCM!!! :happydance:
> Bd'd every day since last Thursday, and going to keep BDing until Sunday! Hopefully have all possible dates covered!!!
> Poor OH! :wacko:

Fx for you!! 
Yes it must be very hard on all of the DH's and OH's on the week of O. :happydance: Mine doesn't seem to complain if I'm up for it (I just don't tell him it's O week) :D


----------



## Sofaqueen77

BabyDoll0077 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!
> I think Im O'ing today/tomorrow, LOTS of EWCM!!! :happydance:
> Bd'd every day since last Thursday, and going to keep BDing until Sunday! Hopefully have all possible dates covered!!!
> Poor OH! :wacko:
> 
> Fx for you!!
> Yes it must be very hard on all of the DH's and OH's on the week of O. :happydance: Mine doesn't seem to complain if I'm up for it (I just don't tell him it's O week) :DClick to expand...

Ya, I think mentioning O is a bit of a turn off for most men! We were on hols from Thurs to Tues... which made BDing a lot easier!
Strolled around in the nip last night...which worked!!
Not sure how'll seduce tonight!! :blush:


----------



## Rickles

Shame my poor OH is just delighted to be getting so much!! Once you have a baby I hate to admit it, but our sex life is far more infrequent than it was before. Still since she started sleeping better we've tried to keep to a twice a week minimum... But OH is loving the every day malarkey :)


----------



## Camasia

I would love to join you ladies. I'm Camasia(my two daughters names combined) I will be testing September 2.


----------



## MiniMuffins

Camasia said:


> I would love to join you ladies. I'm Camasia(my two daughters names combined) I will be testing September 2.

What a cute idea for a name! I love it. Welcome :)


----------



## shirl1976

hi, can you stick me into Sept 7th please  though im more likely to try and test earlier.


----------



## teacup

MAN this two week wait is dragging. I don't think it's helping that I have been watching 'One Born Every Minute' every evening online. 

How is everyone else doing with the wait? Any tips to make it go quicker or to distract yourself? :headspin:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Camasia said:


> I would love to join you ladies. I'm Camasia(my two daughters names combined) I will be testing September 2.

Welcome! :flower:
Ive added u to the list!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

shirl1976 said:


> hi, can you stick me into Sept 7th please  though im more likely to try and test earlier.

Shirl, Welcome!! :flower:
Ive also added u to the list! :thumbup:


----------



## tori0713

I hope to keep busy by hanging out with friends this weekend and babysitting my 2 month old nephew. He gives me severe baby fever, so hopefully in just a few weeks I won't have to worry about that anymore :) 

I also have a job interview on Tuesday for an elementary classroom teacher and I'm praying that gets me my own classroom, which will be an amazing distraction!


----------



## MiniMuffins

teacup said:


> MAN this two week wait is dragging. I don't think it's helping that I have been watching 'One Born Every Minute' every evening online.
> 
> How is everyone else doing with the wait? Any tips to make it go quicker or to distract yourself? :headspin:

There never seem to be any ways for me to make it go as quickly as I want it to, but I've been making this one pass by watching old Dr. Whos on Amazon Prime. DH is in Qatar for a work project so I'm just hanging around and becoming a 16 YO fangirl after work each day. I know Who isn't everyone's cup of tea, but silly distractions with a plot can keep me sane :)


----------



## Bump4Me2013

I'm testing Sept 2nd. Glad to join you ladies. Good luck with your testing xx
Come on September!!! :happydance:


----------



## 2moms2be

Ugh, sitting around waiting to ovulate is just as stressful, I think.

CD12. Got a donation early this morning, planning two more for the weekend. Expecting to O on Sunday, CD15, but I'm starting to stress, because my cervix still feels hard.... IDK. I never use CP for anything, so I shouldn't even worry about it; I think I'm just finding things to make me crazy LOL... which will probably screw with my O :dohh:

Hopefully I'll get my positive OPK as expected tomorrow evening; I'll feel better then!

And then I'll have a TWW to make me nutso :wacko:

LOL this TTC business is not for sissies!


----------



## fairyy

2moms2be: :) I am with u. CD11 here. Waiting to ovulate on CD14/15. I will start doing opk from tomorrow. Good luck. Don't be stressed, otherwise ovulation might be messed up.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Thanks for the add,
I hate the start of a cycle find waiting to 'o' the longest, but IMA when we were TTC for first DD I was obsessed I would get closer to TTW ending and really think I was preg and stop at shop and buy test and find the nearest public toilet!!!! think this time I am not so obsessed as I am so scared. I suffered hyperemisis with DD and taken 8 years to get the strength to come back and I know as soon as I get BFP it could be a downward spiral for me with a long awaited surprise at the end of the 9 months 
Good luck ladies.
I hope to test 6th as last preg I got BFP on 10 DPO although still trying to figure out my cycle as I have just come off the pill so not really expecting any BFP this month. A physic told me I would conceive in December and we would be having a boy!! I'll keep you updated LOL


----------



## teacup

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Thanks for the add,
> I hate the start of a cycle find waiting to 'o' the longest, but IMA when we were TTC for first DD I was obsessed I would get closer to TTW ending and really think I was preg and stop at shop and buy test and find the nearest public toilet!!!! think this time I am not so obsessed as I am so scared. I suffered hyperemisis with DD and taken 8 years to get the strength to come back and I know as soon as I get BFP it could be a downward spiral for me with a long awaited surprise at the end of the 9 months
> Good luck ladies.
> I hope to test 6th as last preg I got BFP on 10 DPO although still trying to figure out my cycle as I have just come off the pill so not really expecting any BFP this month. A physic told me I would conceive in December and we would be having a boy!! I'll keep you updated LOL

Good luck! Fertility is often at it's highest just after stopping BC so you may have a lucky month! Looking forward to hearing if the psychic is right, but I think you'll conceive before December. :thumbup:


----------



## Edwina1984

Testing September 15!!

Good luck and baby dust all around!


----------



## koala1

Thanks for setting this up! I am testing Sept. 2nd. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## poppygirl05

Sept 12 for me. I had an appt tuesday at thr gyno. She confirmed that the last 2 minths were miscarriages and when she examined me.said to go.home and bd because my cervix looked like i was about to ov!! Yay


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Morning All! :flower:

Well I think Im going to O today! Myself and OH BD'd every day since last Thursday, and am hoping to BD today, tomorrow and Sunday, to be sure!!

I have to say Im getting tired of BDing now, and would probably not have bothered last night only for OH put the moves on me!! :haha:

Im going to start my TWW on Sunday I think, and then test on 10/9 (OH's birthday), which would leave me 10dpo minimum! Ive told OH that I cant test until 14th so there's no pressure on me! 

Im hoping this TWW flies by... we have gigs this weekend, and next weekend, and the weekend of 14th we are away on a one night minibreak, and then with work during the week, Im hoping to keep my mind distracted!! :nope:

How is everyone doing? xxx


----------



## MiniMuffins

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Morning All! :flower:
> 
> Well I think Im going to O today! Myself and OH BD'd every day since last Thursday, and am hoping to BD today, tomorrow and Sunday, to be sure!!
> 
> I have to say Im getting tired of BDing now, and would probably not have bothered last night only for OH put the moves on me!! :haha:
> 
> Im going to start my TWW on Sunday I think, and then test on 10/9 (OH's birthday), which would leave me 10dpo minimum! Ive told OH that I cant test until 14th so there's no pressure on me!
> 
> Im hoping this TWW flies by... we have gigs this weekend, and next weekend, and the weekend of 14th we are away on a one night minibreak, and then with work during the week, Im hoping to keep my mind distracted!! :nope:
> 
> How is everyone doing? xxx

Go :spermy: go! Fx for you. It looks like you've covered all your bases perfectly with BD, so that's exciting.

The TWW is murderous torture any way you slice it haha. Gigs and a minibreak are a good way to deal. 

I'm just trying not to obsess over symptoms. Really, I never knew I had this vivid or powerful an imagination. I can beam any symptom directly into my body like some kind of superpower. Just tell me swelling toes is a symptom, and mine will be the size of sausages by tomorrow!

Hope it goes quickly for you :hugs:


----------



## teacup

8 days left until testing and I have woken up with back ache and feeling icky! Yay for ickyness! :happydance:


----------



## teacup

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Morning All! :flower:
> 
> Well I think Im going to O today! Myself and OH BD'd every day since last Thursday, and am hoping to BD today, tomorrow and Sunday, to be sure!!
> 
> I have to say Im getting tired of BDing now, and would probably not have bothered last night only for OH put the moves on me!! :haha:
> 
> Im going to start my TWW on Sunday I think, and then test on 10/9 (OH's birthday), which would leave me 10dpo minimum! Ive told OH that I cant test until 14th so there's no pressure on me!
> 
> Im hoping this TWW flies by... we have gigs this weekend, and next weekend, and the weekend of 14th we are away on a one night minibreak, and then with work during the week, Im hoping to keep my mind distracted!! :nope:
> 
> How is everyone doing? xxx

Sounds like you have really good chances with all that BD'ing! Good luck! 

Have any of you ladies cut out tea/coffee? I have only been drinking decaf tea this cycle, but I read that even the tannin in tea can be bad as well as the caffeine. So wonder if I should cut it completely? I only have 2 cups of decaf tea a day max though. :shrug:


----------



## Twinkles2013

Hi, i am new to this site! I will be testing on the 9th September, can u add me to the list please hunny? Xx good luck everyone xx


----------



## emalou90

teacup said:


> 8 days left until testing and I have woken up with back ache and feeling icky! Yay for ickyness! :happydance:

Yay!
My oh said to me last night. "You know. I can't wait until you're sick" :haha:
His way of saying - I'm looking forward to pregnancy!! 

I felt yuck last night, not sick but on the verge of nausea. So yay!


----------



## Newlywed2012

Hey guys. So today is 8dpo. I have no particular symptoms just on 4dpo I had a tremendous pulling tugging sharp pain in my uterus at about 5am. My glands were up for a day and a slight tingle in my throat but nothing really. I'm going to do my first test tomoz on 9dpo. Although I know this is very early I have a very important day tomorrow and would love to get a positive tomoz. It's worth a try and even if I get a BFP it may not be for a few more days. Not convinced this month due to lack of symptoms though. No sore breasts no particular implantation stuff either :-(


----------



## xEmmaDx

AF is due tomorrow for me. I had some weird dreams last night (i was pregnant in one of course) I'm getting little cramps and a weird pulsing on the lower left side. I'm sure she is on her way :( My birthday tomorrow too would be a lovely preset if she didnt arrive.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

xEmmaDx said:


> AF is due tomorrow for me. I had some weird dreams last night (i was pregnant in one of course) I'm getting little cramps and a weird pulsing on the lower left side. I'm sure she is on her way :( My birthday tomorrow too would be a lovely preset if she didnt arrive.

Have you not tested yet? OMG, you have amazing resistance!!! :flower:
Will u test tomorrow?


----------



## teacup

Newlywed2012 said:


> Hey guys. So today is 8dpo. I have no particular symptoms just on 4dpo I had a tremendous pulling tugging sharp pain in my uterus at about 5am. My glands were up for a day and a slight tingle in my throat but nothing really. I'm going to do my first test tomoz on 9dpo. Although I know this is very early I have a very important day tomorrow and would love to get a positive tomoz. It's worth a try and even if I get a BFP it may not be for a few more days. Not convinced this month due to lack of symptoms though. No sore breasts no particular implantation stuff either :-(

But implantation may not have occurred by 9dpo. Lots of ladies don't get pregnancy symptoms until their period is 2 weeks late, so you're still in the game! :hugs: Good luck! xx

I found this diagram fascinating so thought I would post it!
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5b/Human_Fertilization.png/800px-Human_Fertilization.png


----------



## Yippie

Cool ! That's a good find to post here. :thumbup:


----------



## xEmmaDx

xEmmaDx said:


> AF is due tomorrow for me. I had some weird dreams last night (i was pregnant in one of course) I'm getting little cramps and a weird pulsing on the lower left side. I'm sure she is on her way :( My birthday tomorrow too would be a lovely preset if she didnt arrive.

Haha no I am not that good! I have loads of those really cheap test strips I got from amazon so been using them the last few mornings and they were of course BFN so I'm guessing I am out but you never know.


----------



## MiniMuffins

teacup said:


> Sounds like you have really good chances with all that BD'ing! Good luck!
> 
> Have any of you ladies cut out tea/coffee? I have only been drinking decaf tea this cycle, but I read that even the tannin in tea can be bad as well as the caffeine. So wonder if I should cut it completely? I only have 2 cups of decaf tea a day max though. :shrug:

I really don't think it's that bad! My doctor says even a full-caffeine mug of coffee is fine--just don't drink a vat full of espresso. I've cut back to 1-2 cups a day. But in any case, if you get enjoyment out of a cup or two of decaf tea, I would think doing something nice and relaxing for yourself should outweigh any potential small effects from the tannin.


----------



## tori0713

Very cool diagram! 

When I worked at an OB/GYN office, they said no more than 16 oz a day. I don't drink much coffee, but I understand that caffeine sometimes helps with headaches. I would say that 1-2 cups isn't going to be too terrible, especially if you enjoy it and need it to get moving in the morning :)


----------



## Rickles

How are we all doing ladies?? I've started symptom spotting already - after firmly telling myself not to. Took and afternoon nap and OH was really good about it, looked after Maddie... When I woke up he was like "I bet your pregnant..." 

Nooooo don't say that, don't make me analyse it... 4 dpo and I don't feel anything :( xx


----------



## poppygirl05

I am 4 dpo. Been very tired and having lots of creamy whote cm.


----------



## Baby_dust11

So it's the 1st September tomorrow and I just want to sprinkle all our baby dust into the new month and lots of BFP's! xXx PS, I don't know where to find all the lovely icons you're all using especially the little fairy dust one, where do I find them? Xxx


----------



## teacup

Baby_dust11 said:


> So it's the 1st September tomorrow and I just want to sprinkle all our baby dust into the new month and lots of BFP's! xXx PS, I don't know where to find all the lovely icons you're all using especially the little fairy dust one, where do I find them? Xxx

Thanks! Baby dust to you too! :dust:

The icons should be on the right-hand side of the text window after you hit 'post reply'. But I'm not sure if they work if you are using a phone? x

If you hit 'Quick Reply' you have to click the 'Go Advanced' button underneath the text window. :thumbup:


----------



## Baby_dust11

teacup said:


> Baby_dust11 said:
> 
> 
> So it's the 1st September tomorrow and I just want to sprinkle all our baby dust into the new month and lots of BFP's! xXx PS, I don't know where to find all the lovely icons you're all using especially the little fairy dust one, where do I find them? Xxx
> 
> Thanks! Baby dust to you too! :dust:
> 
> The icons should be on the right-hand side of the text window after you hit 'post reply'. But I'm not sure if they work if you are using a phone? x
> 
> If you hit 'Quick Reply' you have to click the 'Go Advanced' button underneath the text window. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yayy Thank you Teacup I have it!! :thumbup::dust: :winkwink: xx


----------



## DSemcho

Testing Sept 11 (day before AF is due).

Got a standard positive on an OPK last night (I'm in Turkey so I'm 7 hours ahead of EST), and tonight got a STRONG positive! So I guess as of today I'm in my TWW?

Here is the OPK from tonight.

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/photo_zps2ecdb399.jpg

I've also been having cramps for a little over a week now... And about a week ago I had CM with a little blood in it (this was about a week after AF had stopped). And I've been having a lot of wetness down there (had fertile CM about 5 days ago?).


----------



## x Zaly x

This tww is actually killing me..I keep having bfp dreams and my boobs are so heavy and full, of course this could all be in my head or pms symptoms. Also still getting twinges in my lower abdomen, headaches, and munching like crazy. Gonna try not to test but have a strong feeling im gonna cave](*,)


----------



## MiniMuffins

Rickles said:


> How are we all doing ladies?? I've started symptom spotting already - after firmly telling myself not to. Took and afternoon nap and OH was really good about it, looked after Maddie... When I woke up he was like "I bet your pregnant..."
> 
> Nooooo don't say that, don't make me analyse it... 4 dpo and I don't feel anything :( xx

It sounds like half the time not feeling anything turns out to BE the sign. So there you go, now we can analyze the symptom of not having symptoms :haha:


----------



## Rickles

MiniMuffins said:


> Rickles said:
> 
> 
> How are we all doing ladies?? I've started symptom spotting already - after firmly telling myself not to. Took and afternoon nap and OH was really good about it, looked after Maddie... When I woke up he was like "I bet your pregnant..."
> 
> Nooooo don't say that, don't make me analyse it... 4 dpo and I don't feel anything :( xx
> 
> It sounds like half the time not feeling anything turns out to BE the sign. So there you go, now we can analyze the symptom of not having symptoms :haha:Click to expand...

Phew - for a minute there I thought I'd have nothing to say on here!!. Mild twinges around the ovaries... perhaps.:dohh: God I hate the waiting - the only fun bit of TTC is :sex: everything else is waiting and analysing :(


----------



## Lavcake

Hi sofaqueen77, can you add me to the list for the 12th, af due 10th but I'm hold out this month after being 2 days late last month thanks


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Morning all!!! 
I'm quite excited...... we're finally in september!!!!

so today's testers are:

Tink_
Mamulichka
Laadybellaa
xEmmaDx

Any update ladies? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I still have EWCM so not sure what to think?!?
Think I'm gonna stick with today as dpo1!! Still on target to test at 10dpo!!!


----------



## Newlywed2012

In Gunna test tomoz at 11dpo. Had no major symptoms. Other than my glands being massive, sore throat and stuffy nose. Also had severe pinching pain in uterus of 5dpo. Other than that a little bloating and a full aching in uterus. Nothing to scream IM PREGnANT!!


----------



## MiniMuffins

Rickles said:



> Phew - for a minute there I thought I'd have nothing to say on here!!. Mild twinges around the ovaries... perhaps.:dohh: God I hate the waiting - the only fun bit of TTC is :sex: everything else is waiting and analysing :(

Hahaha the TWW is probably its own bolgia in Dante's Inferno. I had great textbook-perfect symptoms this time up till 8 or 9 DPO and then they just....went away. Not even so much as a sore bb anymore. Stupid bodies :dohh:


----------



## MiniMuffins

Sofaqueen77 said:


> I still have EWCM so not sure what to think?!?
> Think I'm gonna stick with today as dpo1!! Still on target to test at 10dpo!!!

Do you check CP at all? My body likes to toss in some ECWM every now and then after O (just for jollies, I think, to keep messing with me), but CP seems to be consistent for day of O.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

MiniMuffins said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> I still have EWCM so not sure what to think?!?
> Think I'm gonna stick with today as dpo1!! Still on target to test at 10dpo!!!
> 
> Do you check CP at all? My body likes to toss in some ECWM every now and then after O (just for jollies, I think, to keep messing with me), but CP seems to be consistent for day of O.Click to expand...

I wouldn't even know how!! :haha:


----------



## Tink_

I was due to test today but I have spotting so I'm pretty sure that the witch is coming. Meh.


----------



## DSemcho

Sofaqueen77 said:


> MiniMuffins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> I still have EWCM so not sure what to think?!?
> Think I'm gonna stick with today as dpo1!! Still on target to test at 10dpo!!!
> 
> Do you check CP at all? My body likes to toss in some ECWM every now and then after O (just for jollies, I think, to keep messing with me), but CP seems to be consistent for day of O.Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't even know how!! :haha:Click to expand...

The way I always check my CP is when I'm sitting on the toilet. 

You put your index finger in your who-ha and feel around in there until you feel something with a hole in it. If you have had a baby previously (or a miscarriage) the hole will feel like a fish mouth. If you've never had either it should feel circular like a donut. 

Usually right before AF mine is low and soft, thought it likes to trick me 3 days prior and raise up.


----------



## bluejen

Any tests done!? Any bfp?:flower::dust:


----------



## salu_34

Testing day was suppose to be Sept 12, then changed to Sept 4 due to Oing earlier than expected. Woke up to pee this morning, and noticed a bit of pink/red after wiping, not full blown tho. Have a few cramps since waking up, and a slight sore throat. I'm currently 11DPO, so not too sure what to think. Will wait and see what the next few days brings.


----------



## tori0713

FX for all you testers today and hoping for lots of BFPs this month!!!!


----------



## MiniMuffins

Sofaqueen77 said:


> MiniMuffins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> I still have EWCM so not sure what to think?!?
> Think I'm gonna stick with today as dpo1!! Still on target to test at 10dpo!!!
> 
> Do you check CP at all? My body likes to toss in some ECWM every now and then after O (just for jollies, I think, to keep messing with me), but CP seems to be consistent for day of O.Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't even know how!! :haha:Click to expand...

The first month of learning how for me was sort of mentally traumatizing haha.


----------



## MiniMuffins

DSemcho said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiniMuffins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> I still have EWCM so not sure what to think?!?
> Think I'm gonna stick with today as dpo1!! Still on target to test at 10dpo!!!
> 
> Do you check CP at all? My body likes to toss in some ECWM every now and then after O (just for jollies, I think, to keep messing with me), but CP seems to be consistent for day of O.Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't even know how!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> The way I always check my CP is when I'm sitting on the toilet.
> 
> You put your index finger in your who-ha and feel around in there until you feel something with a hole in it. If you have had a baby previously (or a miscarriage) the hole will feel like a fish mouth. If you've never had either it should feel circular like a donut.
> 
> Usually right before AF mine is low and soft, thought it likes to trick me 3 days prior and raise up.Click to expand...

Totally great advice! The way I confirm O with mine is actually when it drops back down and becomes firm. During the couple of days leading into O, and during, it's almost invisibly high and soft. I guess it differs for everyone, just to be EVEN MORE CONFUSING. I wonder how anyone ever got pregnant before the advent of medical science.


----------



## DSemcho

Mine drops slightly when I O, then raises up for about a week.


----------



## xEmmaDx

I'm out, af got me today. Bit down but just going to try and think positive for next month.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

xEmmaDx said:


> I'm out, af got me today. Bit down but just going to try and think positive for next month.

Awe Emma, I'm sorry to hear the witch arrived! xxxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Tink_ said:


> I was due to test today but I have spotting so I'm pretty sure that the witch is coming. Meh.

Aww Tink! Don't write September off just yet.... Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey all! 
I seem to be monopolizing this thread today! :flower:
So as for CM... I just checked and its back to creamy, so I guess Im officially in my TWW, DPO1 today!! :coffee::coffee:

I'm thinking I might start a Testing Thread, maybe from DPO 6!

Im hoping this is the lucky thread for BFPs!!!! :thumbup:

Baby Dust to everyone!! 

:dust::dust:​:dust::dust:


----------



## MiniMuffins

xEmmaDx said:


> I'm out, af got me today. Bit down but just going to try and think positive for next month.

Aw so sorry, Emma. Millions of truckloads of :dust: for Oct :hugs:


----------



## MiniMuffins

DSemcho said:


> Mine drops slightly when I O, then raises up for about a week.

That is so weird. Mine is high and super-soft at O and then low and medium-hard as soon as I O, and it stays that way for the next week. I give up on figuring out any common pattern to this haha.


----------



## Rickles

MiniMuffins said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Mine drops slightly when I O, then raises up for about a week.
> 
> That is so weird. Mine is high and super-soft at O and then low and medium-hard as soon as I O, and it stays that way for the next week. I give up on figuring out any common pattern to this haha.Click to expand...

I'm far too scared to go there - it can just do what it needs to while I sit in ignorant bliss...!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Rickles said:


> MiniMuffins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Mine drops slightly when I O, then raises up for about a week.
> 
> That is so weird. Mine is high and super-soft at O and then low and medium-hard as soon as I O, and it stays that way for the next week. I give up on figuring out any common pattern to this haha.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm far too scared to go there - it can just do what it needs to while I sit in ignorant bliss...!Click to expand...

That's goes for me too!! :haha:


----------



## LiLi2

Getting a little bit concerned here... I've had pinching pains since 4 DPO and today they are much more noticeable and irritating. They aren't necessarily painful, just uncomfortable. Anyone experience this?


----------



## MiniMuffins

Rickles said:


> MiniMuffins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Mine drops slightly when I O, then raises up for about a week.
> 
> That is so weird. Mine is high and super-soft at O and then low and medium-hard as soon as I O, and it stays that way for the next week. I give up on figuring out any common pattern to this haha.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm far too scared to go there - it can just do what it needs to while I sit in ignorant bliss...!Click to expand...

Dying laughing! You are probably the smartest out of the two of us.


----------



## MiniMuffins

LiLi2 said:


> Getting a little bit concerned here... I've had pinching pains since 4 DPO and today they are much more noticeable and irritating. They aren't necessarily painful, just uncomfortable. Anyone experience this?

Lil, I have, and my doctor told me it was probably an overly-zealous luteum corpus cyst (? spelling may be deranged). They're not bad. They're little cysts that appear on the ovaries to give you hormones to HELP conception. When they get overly excited they can cause a little pain for you, but it's not a bad sign at all. Actually a really good one, because it means you Oed and there are conception hormones flooding your system :)


----------



## LiLi2

MiniMuffins said:


> LiLi2 said:
> 
> 
> Getting a little bit concerned here... I've had pinching pains since 4 DPO and today they are much more noticeable and irritating. They aren't necessarily painful, just uncomfortable. Anyone experience this?
> 
> Lil, I have, and my doctor told me it was probably an overly-zealous luteum corpus cyst (? spelling may be deranged). They're not bad. They're little cysts that appear on the ovaries to give you hormones to HELP conception. When they get overly excited they can cause a little pain for you, but it's not a bad sign at all. Actually a really good one, because it means you Oed and there are conception hormones flooding your system :)Click to expand...

Wow, you learn something new every day! Thanks MiniMuffins, that eases my mind a little bit :) Guess I need to go do some research! :haha:


----------



## Newlywed2012

Ahhh.... I tested this morning using a FRER and got a BFP after 10 minutes. It may have been there before but I only noticed it at 10 minutes as I removed it from the window to stop the glare and damn me there was a faint positive!!! I will test in a couple of days and see how it's goes. My DH and I are super excited.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


Newlywed2012 said:


> Ahhh.... I tested this morning using a FRER and got a BFP after 10 minutes. It may have been there before but I only noticed it at 10 minutes as I removed it from the window to stop the glare and damn me there was a faint positive!!! I will test in a couple of days and see how it's goes. My DH and I are super excited.

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newlywed2012

Hello everyone, what can I say it's just so nice to post in here. I have only been trying for two months. Our first month was not monitored at all. More NTNP. However our second month we used clear blue ovulation advance monitors and I ovulated cd12- early I though. We bd every day bar day of ovulation actually. And the only symptom I had so far was a slight cold, sore throat and my glands were hurting too. 

My first ever BFP!! At 11dpo using a FRER. Can't quite believe it. Will be taking another one tomorrow to see if it gets darker!!

Thanks to this website I haven't driven myself mad and so nice to share my first positive!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Flibberty87

Congrats to you newlywed! 

Anyone else who is out, come join me over here! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ctober-hopes-testing-thread.html#post29313089

Fingers crossed for those still waiting! X


----------



## tori0713

Wow, all these BFPs have me so excited for you ladies!!! Congrats!!!

I'm at 5dpo and I've been wide awake since 2:15. I had to pee and can't go back to sleep. My lower back is still off and on crampy, and my nipples hurt so bad. Lots of creamy CM, too. Other than that nothing exciting going on, just wishing for next Saturday to be here so I can test.


----------



## MsJasmine

scared to say I may have a bfp!?! I did another cheapie test and there was a BFN.... my mind is going mad. Af is due on weds 4th. I am off out now to get more tests. Don't want to fork out for an expensive one but may have to. Eeeeek!!!!! just don't want to be let down after so long trying. Talk about emotional roller coaster!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

MsJasmine said:


> scared to say I may have a bfp!?! I did another cheapie test and there was a BFN.... my mind is going mad. Af is due on weds 4th. I am off out now to get more tests. Don't want to fork out for an expensive one but may have to. Eeeeek!!!!! just don't want to be let down after so long trying. Talk about emotional roller coaster!!

MsJasmine! I have EVERYTHING crossed for u!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

This is going to be a lucky thread! I can just feel it!!!
I'll update all BFPs/BFNs this evening!

AFM... Im 2dpo today, no real symptoms as such, but I am feeling immensely tired, slightly sniffily (sp), with mild but noticable lower back pain (although this could still be from my slipped disk).

Im not reading anything into it yet.. We had a hectic weekend last weekend....Wedding in Spain, lots of alcohol, flights at silly o'clock etc etc.

xxx


----------



## Mrs.S.

Morning lovely ladies  can I join you all on this thread? Currently 11/12 DPO and due AF between thurs & sat. Husband and I have been trying for our 2nd for 9 months now. Been using OPK and following the SMEP this month so fingers crossed it works!! 

Trying my hardest to resist poas at the moment! Planning on testing Thursday is the witch hasn't shown up. 

Baby dust to all! Xxx


----------



## teacup

Newlywed2012 said:


> Hello everyone, what can I say it's just so nice to post in here. I have only been trying for two months. Our first month was not monitored at all. More NTNP. However our second month we used clear blue ovulation advance monitors and I ovulated cd12- early I though. We bd every day bar day of ovulation actually. And the only symptom I had so far was a slight cold, sore throat and my glands were hurting too.
> 
> My first ever BFP!! At 11dpo using a FRER. Can't quite believe it. Will be taking another one tomorrow to see if it gets darker!!
> 
> Thanks to this website I haven't driven myself mad and so nice to share my first positive!!

Yayyyy! Congratulations! Have a healthy happy pregnancy! :happydance: You must be over the moon! Go out for a meal to celebrate and eat enough for two! :haha:


----------



## DSemcho

Newlywed2012 said:


> Hello everyone, what can I say it's just so nice to post in here. I have only been trying for two months. Our first month was not monitored at all. More NTNP. However our second month we used clear blue ovulation advance monitors and I ovulated cd12- early I though. We bd every day bar day of ovulation actually. And the only symptom I had so far was a slight cold, sore throat and my glands were hurting too.
> 
> My first ever BFP!! At 11dpo using a FRER. Can't quite believe it. Will be taking another one tomorrow to see if it gets darker!!
> 
> Thanks to this website I haven't driven myself mad and so nice to share my first positive!!

Congrats on the BFP!! :happydance::happydance:



MsJasmine said:


> scared to say I may have a bfp!?! I did another cheapie test and there was a BFN.... my mind is going mad. Af is due on weds 4th. I am off out now to get more tests. Don't want to fork out for an expensive one but may have to. Eeeeek!!!!! just don't want to be let down after so long trying. Talk about emotional roller coaster!!

Boo for maybes!! >_< I've had a couple of those happen this year!!


AFM - Not sure how many DPO I am. I've had test-line-darker-than-control-line positive OPKs for the past 4 days. And I've had back to back pregnancy dreams last night. In one I was in labor and it was a girl and we had a name for her. In the other I got my BFP. I think my brain is playing tricks on me because like a week ago I had CM with a little blood in it and that was like two weeks after my period had stopped.


----------



## MsJasmine

Sofaqueen77 said:


> MsJasmine said:
> 
> 
> scared to say I may have a bfp!?! I did another cheapie test and there was a BFN.... my mind is going mad. Af is due on weds 4th. I am off out now to get more tests. Don't want to fork out for an expensive one but may have to. Eeeeek!!!!! just don't want to be let down after so long trying. Talk about emotional roller coaster!!
> 
> MsJasmine! I have EVERYTHING crossed for u!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


Sofaqueen, I thank you so much. Currently in a grump though :( Just spent the money on tests, on the way back from the shop, I felt the dreaded trickle. Rushed home and there she was the witch. I am now trying to convince myself that the pain I had on CD 18 was actually ovulation and this could be implantation. My head's all kind of crazy right now. I can relate to your 'feeling sad' mood xxx Big hugs anyway. maybe I was not meant to have any more


----------



## teacup

MsJasmine said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsJasmine said:
> 
> 
> scared to say I may have a bfp!?! I did another cheapie test and there was a BFN.... my mind is going mad. Af is due on weds 4th. I am off out now to get more tests. Don't want to fork out for an expensive one but may have to. Eeeeek!!!!! just don't want to be let down after so long trying. Talk about emotional roller coaster!!
> 
> MsJasmine! I have EVERYTHING crossed for u!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen, I thank you so much. Currently in a grump though :( Just spent the money on tests, on the way back from the shop, I felt the dreaded trickle. Rushed home and there she was the witch. I am now trying to convince myself that the pain I had on CD 18 was actually ovulation and this could be implantation. My head's all kind of crazy right now. I can relate to your 'feeling sad' mood xxx Big hugs anyway. maybe I was not meant to have any moreClick to expand...

:-( So sorry to hear the witch got you. :hugs: How long have you been ttc? Do you use opks? xx


----------



## MsJasmine

teacup, thank you. My DS is now 5 and we have been wanting another since he was 1. So trying for a very long time. I usually know OV through cm and ov pain. I have had this happen a few times before... This time I was convinced that we would get a real BFP. oh well, onwards and upwards :)


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Congratulations Newlywed!!!!! I wish I could have done that!!

AF is a day late (from due date) and I don't have my normal mood swings with them. I'm actually more happy. It's quite bizzare as I'm usually a big grump when AF is due. I have had the worst reflux and heartburn since 9dpo it has resulted in vomiting a few times too. (Sorry if anyone was eating). I also have just started getting watery ewcm?? Any idea what that's from??


----------



## salu_34

Congrats to all the BFPs so far. As for me, the witch got me today :( two days early. Always next month, although it's starting to get a little frustrating.


----------



## Camasia

Hey honey I'm still symptom free please change my testing date to Wednesday.


----------



## teacup

BabyDoll0077 said:


> Congratulations Newlywed!!!!! I wish I could have done that!!
> 
> AF is a day late (from due date) and I don't have my normal mood swings with them. I'm actually more happy. It's quite bizzare as I'm usually a big grump when AF is due. I have had the worst reflux and heartburn since 9dpo it has resulted in vomiting a few times too. (Sorry if anyone was eating). I also have just started getting watery ewcm?? Any idea what that's from??

All sounds really positive! :test:


----------



## Greekgrl77

I posted "I think I am out" I have been checking CM and have not seen any EWCM .I am CD18 .My Period was August 14-20th....My periods have been irregular so not sure on cycle length but ovufriend says I was fertile 25th-28th(but couldnt give them my cycle length ....Weird thing is I usually get cramps a little before the Witch comes but I have been getting cramps The 23rd,26th,28th & 31st and headaches..I still think I am out ,but I guess I have to wait until Witch comes to know for sure.....could these cramps be Ovulation? We Bd everyday from 20th(end of my period) up til today we missed only 2 days . The cramps feel like period cramps but I wouldnt know if they were ovulation or if I was prego I could only be prego between 20th til now..I wouldnt even know if I was any days past ovulationHelp! lol

Ill test around My Bday the 16th!


----------



## teacup

Greekgrl77 said:


> I posted "I think I am out" I have been checking CM and have not seen any EWCM .I am CD18 .My Period was August 14-20th....My periods have been irregular so not sure on cycle length but ovufriend says I was fertile 25th-28th(but couldnt give them my cycle length ....Weird thing is I usually get cramps a little before the Witch comes but I have been getting cramps The 23rd,26th,28th & 31st and headaches..I still think I am out ,but I guess I have to wait until Witch comes to know for sure.....could these cramps be Ovulation? We Bd everyday from 20th(end of my period) up til today we missed only 2 days . The cramps feel like period cramps but I wouldnt know if they were ovulation or if I was prego I could only be prego between 20th til now..I wouldnt even know if I was any days past ovulationHelp! lol
> 
> Ill test around My Bday the 16th!

Hi Greekgrl! Good luck, I hope you get your BFP this cycle! I started using opk's this cycle and they are amazing, I can actually tell when I ovulate for once! x


----------



## DSemcho

Because of my positive OPK last night, FF moved my ovulation day to yesterday so as far as FF goes I'm a 1DPO... With AF due in 9 days =/

Guess my LP won't be long enough anyways.


----------



## MiniMuffins

Newlywed, congrats!!! That is such exciting news. Million hugs, and happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Greekgrl77

Well this is my 2nd cyclereally TTC..I mean before we would just BD whenever but now we r focusing on it right after my flow left on the 20th...


----------



## Sofaqueen77

BabyDoll0077 said:


> Congratulations Newlywed!!!!! I wish I could have done that!!
> 
> AF is a day late (from due date) and I don't have my normal mood swings with them. I'm actually more happy. It's quite bizzare as I'm usually a big grump when AF is due. I have had the worst reflux and heartburn since 9dpo it has resulted in vomiting a few times too. (Sorry if anyone was eating). I also have just started getting watery ewcm?? Any idea what that's from??

:test::test::test::test:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi everyone!
Ive updated the List! If everyone could check to be sure though!! xx

So far 1 BFP... and maybe another one.... :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsT&Ben

Knock knock, can I come in?
I didn't do the whole forum thing with my first and I am super excited not to do it on my own this time (iykwim!).
I'm waiting to test on the 14th. I can't wait.

Wishing you all sticky beans!!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

MrsT&Ben said:


> Knock knock, can I come in?
> I didn't do the whole forum thing with my first and I am super excited not to do it on my own this time (iykwim!).
> I'm waiting to test on the 14th. I can't wait.
> 
> Wishing you all sticky beans!!!

Mrs T, Ur in!! xx


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Congratulations to all BFP lets all think positive for Sept 

I have been taking 2WW in my stride total opposite from when we were TTC DD 8 years ago but last 2 days I am becoming more baby brain! I have been waking in night checking time for tempting and went to pick up preg test in tesco but they have security tags and the thought of someone I know serving I soon changed my mind so will wait patiently for ones coming in in post. Out of curiosity I had a spare CB ovulation test stick so I did it and got 2 clear blue lines although this means nothing apart from teasing me and sending me even more bonkers, I have test day as fri but may cave in early on Wed (10dpo) if tests arrive, have absolute no symptoms apart from cramps and only first month off BCP. Good luck ladies and if this is not my month hoping Sept,oct, or nov will be for summer baba  

Good luck ladies  x


----------



## Mrs.S.

Hey ladies  hope this thread is lucky for me! Currently 11dpo with AF due on Friday 6th. Trying my hardest not to poas until Thursday 5th! 

Fingers crossed for us all!! Xxx


----------



## Newlywed2012

So excited about tomorrow morning - esp with getting another BFP. That will the confirmation I need to finally get excited


----------



## 3chords

Hi guys,

Was away in Hawaii for almost 3 weeks. My testing day is tomorrow, September 3, but I think I may have gotten a BFP today! Will confirm tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

3chords said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Was away in Hawaii for almost 3 weeks. My testing day is tomorrow, September 3, but I think I may have gotten a BFP today! Will confirm tomorrow or Wednesday.

OMG!!! Can't wait for confirmation tomorrow!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jrepp

I will be testing either the 5th or 7th


----------



## 3chords

Sofaqueen77 said:


> OMG!!! Can't wait for confirmation tomorrow!!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thank you! 

I've attached my pic 10/11 DPO on a FRER. I am a bit nervous because I didn't POAS before today so I don't know if there is progression. Hopefully will be a sticky one. :)
 



Attached Files:







10_11 DPO 2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats!


----------



## koala1

Congrats 3chords!!

For the main post: I got a BFN today (I believe 14 dpo), but no sign of AF or my usual PMS symptoms, so I'll test every other day until AF arrives. My cycles may not be normal because it's only my second cycle off BCP.


----------



## teacup

3chords said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Can't wait for confirmation tomorrow!!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I've attached my pic 10/11 DPO on a FRER. I am a bit nervous because I didn't POAS before today so I don't know if there is progression. Hopefully will be a sticky one. :)Click to expand...

Congratulations! Have a healthy happy pregnancy! :happydance: xx


----------



## tori0713

So many more BFPs!!!! 

KMFX for everyone else!!!

AFM: I am not feeling the greatest at all, and I really hope it's a good reason for not feeling like this. I don't have much of an appetite, was having hot flashes all day, and still having my other symptoms of breast tenderness and sore nipples, I was up last night from 2-5a, and a very low backache. I just hope it's not AF wanting to show up early. DH even told me I looked like I was glowing. I'm really, really, really trying hard not to symptom spot, but I just feel different like something is up. I'm trying to convince myself that it's just withdrawal symptoms from the first month being off BC. I am very much trying not to get my hopes up, but it's very hard when everyone around is hoping for you to be pregnant. I feel like I will disappoint everyone with a BFN.


----------



## ace28

Add me to this post please. Today is 1 DPO! Testing Sept 14th? ish?


----------



## Bump4Me2013

Congrats to the BFPs. :happydance: Fx'd for the rest of us. :dust:


----------



## emalou90

BFP for me  tested on a frer at 9dpo
Tested again this morning at 10dpo on a clear blue digi.

It's the metallic taste which made me test early!! 
:dust: to you all xxxx

https://i40.tinypic.com/2dkd1qt.jpg


----------



## Rickles

Congrats emalou90!!

Just checking in - I started back at work yesterday :( I had a weird thing where every time I coughed it pinched just below my belly button... and I had a tiny bit of pink in the middle of the night when I wiped. TBH no other symptoms at all and I'm 6dpo... 

Fingers crossed though as this thread has LOADS of BFPs !!! Congrats to you all xxxx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Af due 12th so waiting til then to test! Please add me to the list :)


----------



## ddekerl

Testing 9/5 on my bday.......:/


----------



## Newlywed2012

Hey ladies. Just done a frer with FMU and got another BFP so that's really good. Still only 12dpo so will wait to see what happens with AF and then will test the following day


----------



## bluejen

So I think I am 2dpo today. (Going by temps) Will BD now be too late? I suppose it can't hurt :) just worried about poor hubby, he's knackered! Strangely doesn't complain though Haha! X


----------



## Bump4Me2013

Congrats Emalou! :happydance:


----------



## MiniMuffins

emalou90 said:


> BFP for me  tested on a frer at 9dpo
> Tested again this morning at 10dpo on a clear blue digi.
> 
> It's the metallic taste which made me test early!!
> :dust: to you all xxxx
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/2dkd1qt.jpg

Congratulations! That is so exciting :happydance: Million best wishes and happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## ace28

bluejen said:


> So I think I am 2dpo today. (Going by temps) Will BD now be too late? I suppose it can't hurt :) just worried about poor hubby, he's knackered! Strangely doesn't complain though Haha! X

Hahahaha funny how that works, that he's not complaining. :haha: BTW, I'm 2 DPO as well! 



ddekerl said:


> Testing 9/5 on my bday.......:/

Hey, just looked at your chart... looks like a great little implantation dip you've got there. Looks just like mine from my last cycle! :thumbup:



Newlywed2012 said:


> Hey ladies. Just done a frer with FMU and got another BFP so that's really good. Still only 12dpo so will wait to see what happens with AF and then will test the following day

That is AWESOME. Congratulations!!!! 



AFM: Woke up this morning at 2 DPO to temp going even higher, yay! One more high temp should confirm ovulation for me. Here's the strange part though: I have had creamy/watery CM only up until this point, and then this morning it was EGGWHITE. what the heck? I know I had to have ovulated already, my temp is way too high not to have. But it does make me wonder! :shrug: Feeling a few twinges down there- not sure what they could be so I'll just ignore them for now and we'll see. Onwards!


----------



## teacup

emalou90 said:


> BFP for me  tested on a frer at 9dpo
> Tested again this morning at 10dpo on a clear blue digi.
> 
> It's the metallic taste which made me test early!!
> :dust: to you all xxxx
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/2dkd1qt.jpg

Wow congratulations Emalou! Wonderful news. Have a healthy happy pregnancy! :happydance: You're only a day ahead of me, so now it's making it really hard not to test early! Going to resist though because I only have one test.


----------



## Sugerr

Hey ladies can i join 6dpo today i think af due 11/12 really wana test but no its two early got bad cramps lots of white watery cm an se back ache nipples are sore two hopeing for a bfp this month my daughters second birthday on 17th so would be brilliant if i got a bfp then x


----------



## Coco Tutu

Hello ladies! I am on CD 14 today and would like to join. I will test around September 21-22 as I have quite long cycles. I am so happy to see those BFP on this thread!


----------



## bec081

Hi girls,
Would love to join if you'll have me!! I'm testing the 17 th, don't know whether I've o'd yet? We are more not trying, not preventing. First cycle trying to conceive a second beautiful baby!! Best of luck to you all.. Hoping for lots of :bfp:'s this month!! Excited!


----------



## bec081

Oh and congrats to those that already have their :bfp: this month! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## bluejen

ace28 said:


> bluejen said:
> 
> 
> So I think I am 2dpo today. (Going by temps) Will BD now be too late? I suppose it can't hurt :) just worried about poor hubby, he's knackered! Strangely doesn't complain though Haha! X
> 
> Hahahaha funny how that works, that he's not complaining. :haha: BTW, I'm 2 DPO as
> 
> 
> 
> AFM: Woke up this morning at 2 DPO to temp going even higher, yay! One more high temp should confirm ovulation for me. Here's the strange part though: I have had creamy/watery CM only up until this point, and then this morning it was EGGWHITE. what the heck? I know I had to have ovulated already, my temp is way too high not to have. But it does make me wonder! :shrug: Feeling a few twinges down there- not sure what they could be so I'll just ignore them for now and we'll see. Onwards!Click to expand...

Good luck :)hope they are all good signs! 
I had my DS by csection 13 days late too :) 

Hope we both get BFPs this month xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey everyone!
Ive have all the newbies on the list.. I think... if everyone could have a quick look, just in case I missed someone!!

:happydance:And HUGEEEE CONGRATULATIONS to all our BFPs!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

AFM... 3dpo today... nothing new to report... slight backache (possibly due to bad back anyway), strangely restless, not sleeping great etc

Im testing this day next week... and it cant come quick enough!!!! I know deep down Im gonna test on Saturday when DH is away! Im gonna keep my testing a secret until my BFP... I have a little babygro bought in his team colours, and IF I get my BFP, Im gonna wrap my test in the babygro and give it to him on his birthday, 10th September! :cloud9:

I know I'll only be 10dpo on his birthday, but I cant not test!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## HGsurvivor05

emalou90 said:


> BFP for me  tested on a frer at 9dpo
> Tested again this morning at 10dpo on a clear blue digi.
> 
> It's the metallic taste which made me test early!!
> :dust: to you all xxxx
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/2dkd1qt.jpg

Congratulations to all the BFP :happydance:

Emalou I am 9dpo and so wish my pregnancy tests came in the post today so will have to hold off, unless I nip to chemist when I drop DD off at brownies :wacko: it is now driving me insane after being so composed LOL
Only problem I have with buying local is I am bound to bump into someone I know as only small town!!!
Still no real signs to discuss was getting sharp pains in lower back driving home from work and cramping but nothing overly exciting LOL
Good luck ladies testing today  :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

So excited about the new BFP!! This thread seems really lucky so it has me excited!!!!

Not feeling anything, and I wasn't expecting to anyways. I'm not sure how many DPO I am but a guesstimate would be 2 - 6DPO.... AF due in 9 days - but testing in 8.

DH finally called medical and got an appointment set up, so on Friday we are going to his doctor to let them know about his seminal fluid issue and hopefully we'll have answers next week!! :D Also DH asked me when he should start taking his FertilAid, so that makes me excited also!


----------



## Rickles

HGsurvivor05 said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> BFP for me  tested on a frer at 9dpo
> Tested again this morning at 10dpo on a clear blue digi.
> 
> It's the metallic taste which made me test early!!
> :dust: to you all xxxx
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/2dkd1qt.jpg
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFP :happydance:
> 
> Emalou I am 9dpo and so wish my pregnancy tests came in the post today so will have to hold off, unless I nip to chemist when I drop DD off at brownies :wacko: it is now driving me insane after being so composed LOL
> Only problem I have with buying local is I am bound to bump into someone I know as only small town!!!
> Still no real signs to discuss was getting sharp pains in lower back driving home from work and cramping but nothing overly exciting LOL
> Good luck ladies testing today  :hugs:Click to expand...

That's the beauty of online shopping!!! :) Although a bit embarrassing when it keeps coming up in your favourites list....:dohh:


----------



## Greekgrl77

I am not sure I even ovulated ..I used the ovufriend chart ,but couldn't give a cycle length because of irregular period..My flow did come on the 14th-20th(which 7 days log is norm when I get it) so we just BD as soon as flow stopped. I guess I am in the 2ww HAHAHwell according to a normal cycle I should get the Witch around Sept.13-15th..If not I will test on 16th My bday


----------



## MiniMuffins

Well, AF is due for me in four days now and I am dying to test, but I'm going to fight the force. I know if I get a :bfn: I'm just going to be miserable AND also convinced it's not reliable yet. Anyway, no unusual symptoms to speak of.

This TWW stuff is the pits! I swear, it takes approximately ten years to get through 14 days.


----------



## x Zaly x

Wow! Congrats to all the ladies that got their bfps! So happy for u all. Fingers crossed its my month also. HnH nine months to you all! Xxx


----------



## LizChase

I'll be a September tester! I'm already 3 days late, waiting for my Wondfo tests to arrive from amazon tomorrow.


----------



## emalou90

Rickles said:


> HGsurvivor05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> BFP for me  tested on a frer at 9dpo
> Tested again this morning at 10dpo on a clear blue digi.
> 
> It's the metallic taste which made me test early!!
> :dust: to you all xxxx
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/2dkd1qt.jpg
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFP :happydance:
> 
> Emalou I am 9dpo and so wish my pregnancy tests came in the post today so will have to hold off, unless I nip to chemist when I drop DD off at brownies :wacko: it is now driving me insane after being so composed LOL
> Only problem I have with buying local is I am bound to bump into someone I know as only small town!!!
> Still no real signs to discuss was getting sharp pains in lower back driving home from work and cramping but nothing overly exciting LOL
> Good luck ladies testing today  :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That's the beauty of online shopping!!! :) Although a bit embarrassing when it keeps coming up in your favourites list....:dohh:Click to expand...

Hahahahahhaa "amazon suggest: 5000 pack of pregnancy tests" er embarrassing!! :dohh:

Good luck you two xxx


----------



## Lucky stars

September tester too! Due on the 7th but iv already been through 4 tests ha 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## ddekerl

Lucky stars said:


> September tester too! Due on the 7th but iv already been through 4 tests ha

I don't want to be THAT girl....but my line-eye must be acting up I see the faintest hint of lines on there. Definitely NOT stark white. Am I the only one?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Nope! Ur not alone! I can see the faintest of lines!!! 
KEEP TESTING!!!!!


----------



## Lucky stars

ddekerl said:


> Lucky stars said:
> 
> 
> September tester too! Due on the 7th but iv already been through 4 tests ha
> 
> I don't want to be THAT girl....but my line-eye must be acting up I see the faintest hint of lines on there. Definitely NOT stark white. Am I the only one?Click to expand...

I seen the line too ! That's why I kept testing, all 4 the same! Trying not to get to excited :headspin:


----------



## lindsaygaye

Hi! I'm planning on testing sept. 12!! Any suggestions for my waiting period?


----------



## Edwina1984

I am officially in my tww starting today. Lindsay, we just have to keep busy and occupy our minds with other non-baby related things. -Easier said than done ;) 


**baby dust**


----------



## ace28

ddekerl said:


> Lucky stars said:
> 
> 
> September tester too! Due on the 7th but iv already been through 4 tests ha
> 
> I don't want to be THAT girl....but my line-eye must be acting up I see the faintest hint of lines on there. Definitely NOT stark white. Am I the only one?Click to expand...

I see it too.

Also, Ddekerl, I SWEAR your chart look just like mine the cycle I got my positive. Have you tested yet?


----------



## lindsaygaye

Edwina1984 said:


> I am officially in my tww starting today. Lindsay, we just have to keep busy and occupy our minds with other non-baby related things. -Easier said than done ;)
> 
> 
> **baby dust**

Thanks. Well I am trying to occupy my mind with deep cleaning my house and reading. Positive thought for the future: any suggestions how to tell him your pregnant?


----------



## DSemcho

Luck, I saw it on my IPod so I made myself switch to a bigger screen. It's definitely there!!!


I'm feeling anxious this month.... Maybe a good sign??


----------



## BabyDoll0077

I saw a line on that test too!! Hopefully it's a bfp!!!!

AF showed today 2 days late but I was almost expecting it. I'm not too disappointed as I'm going to try temping and since I have a short cycle ill be testing again around the 28-30th. Ill be in the middle of my late honeymoon then too. So fx!


----------



## BabyDream2011

Hey i was due to test yesterday (3rd sep) but i had some heavy bleeding on the 26th so i thought it was all over for me but i had some eggwhite cm yesterday so im going to give it a few more days and then test, im not having any symptoms but cramps alot and spots of brown sludge (sorry TMI) lol will get back to you soon ladies,

And congrats to all the successful BFP's xxx


----------



## Missbx

I've had some spotting so I'm out x 

Good luck for people waiting to test! x :dust:


----------



## Boumboum

Tested yesterday.... Negative

The witch got me today....

I am now in the october thread but hopefully i am going to be able to test around 28-29-30 of september (it depends of when the femara make me ovulate)

Baby dust to all of you testing in september!! :)


----------



## lindsaygaye

Hey all! I'm only 2 dpo but I have some interesting news: I had some weird funny tummy feelings today.i don't know what to make of it. Hasn't happened before I was TTC. It was kind of like nausea, any suggestions?


----------



## Jrepp

Tested today at 10 dpo, and I'm pretty sure it's negative. Hopefully it is still early and I will get a positive in a couple days. I'm totally confused about when to test this month!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## LaChona88

*TESTING SEPT 9th!!!... Nervous!!!.... GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!*


----------



## lindsaygaye

LaChona88 said:


> *TESTING SEPT 9th!!!... Nervous!!!.... GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!*

Good luck and baby dust!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## LaChona88

lindsaygaye said:


> LaChona88 said:
> 
> 
> *TESTING SEPT 9th!!!... Nervous!!!.... GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!*
> 
> Good luck and baby dust!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs: THANKS HUN!!​


----------



## lindsaygaye

How many dpo?


----------



## Phantom

I had cramps at 6-7 dpo. It was really strange. But now I'm lightly crampy again and af is due in 3 days. I'm scared I'm out.


----------



## lindsaygaye

I'm 2 dpo and I'm having weird cramping/ovary pain. I'm already scared...


----------



## LaChona88

lindsaygaye said:


> How many dpo?

* Not too sure if you were askin me, but im 10 DPO!.... ​*


----------



## happilyhoping

Hi,
I am new to the this site and an admitted stalker of all the TWW symptoms. This is our 1st official month trying since coming off of bcp. I am due for AF in 2 days and I am planning to test if she doesnt show. I had no symptoms days 1-5 after O but days 6-12 (today) I have had a lot of crazy symptoms but I obsess way too much so I am trying to wait patiently until Friday to Test.


----------



## BeachyBronzer

.


----------



## ddekerl

ace28 said:


> Also, Ddekerl, I SWEAR your chart look just like mine the cycle I got my positive. Have you tested yet?



Today but I think I was imagining things. 8dpo afternoon urine, not exactly reliable.


----------



## DSemcho

Was there a hint of a line or not on today's test?


----------



## Lucky stars

After my hopeful faint line yesterday , at 10 dpo I took a digital and so excited I could burst
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DSemcho

YAY!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!

I know it's a ClearBlue, but what kind of ClearBlue digital is it? The only ones I have tried are the ones that say Pregnant or Not Pregnant.



3DPO for me- nothing but being a little sleepy. I think I'm gonna spend most of my day reading the new Sherrilyn Kenyon book :D


----------



## VictoriaIris

My AF is due on 15th of sept, But I will be in Croatia until 24th, so I might just wait and see if it comes this month. I don't really feel positive about it this time. Though saying that, as signs go, if we have a daughter we want to call her Eva, and I just found out the name of our hotel is Villa Eva Hotel. I swear I didn't know when we were booking it....Coincidence strikes again!!Put me down for 25th Septmeber please - that's when I will be able to let you know.


----------



## Rickles

Those tests have just been launched in the US. They've been available in the UK for ages... They include conception calculator so 1-2 weeks. 2-3 weeks and 3 weeks plus xx


----------



## bec081

Aw congrats lucky stars!! That's so exciting! Is this your first baby? 
Thanks for adding me sofa queen :thumbup: 
I wasn't going to let myself get all crazy symptom spotting but I'm totally caught up in the hype! Really can't wait to test!! Had never even thought about ordering pg tests online before so thankyou ladies. You have saved me from doing the awkward linger in the health isle of the supermarket making sure No-one I know sees me buy them... I live in a small town!! I even ordered multiple tests because I know I'm going to get caught up in the early testing hysteria:wacko:


----------



## Lucky stars

DSemcho said:


> YAY!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!
> 
> I know it's a ClearBlue, but what kind of ClearBlue digital is it? The only ones I have tried are the ones that say Pregnant or Not Pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> 3DPO for me- nothing but being a little sleepy. I think I'm gonna spend most of my day reading the new Sherrilyn Kenyon book :D


Thank you! It the Clear blue digital with conception indicator  I'm sure you can get them on eBay if they don't sell where you are! Xxx


----------



## Lucky stars

bec081 said:


> Aw congrats lucky stars!! That's so exciting! Is this your first baby?
> Thanks for adding me sofa queen :thumbup:
> I wasn't going to let myself get all crazy symptom spotting but I'm totally caught up in the hype! Really can't wait to test!! Had never even thought about ordering pg tests online before so thankyou ladies. You have saved me from doing the awkward linger in the health isle of the supermarket making sure No-one I know sees me buy them... I live in a small town!! I even ordered multiple tests because I know I'm going to get caught up in the early testing hysteria:wacko:

Thank you! Not my first I have two girls , 7 and 3 , but iv been trying since I lost a little boy at 17 week 2.5 years ago, clomid works a treat!ha x


----------



## bec081

So sorry for your loss but YAY for your BFP! Well deserved after 2.5 years! :wohoo:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi everyone! :flower:
Im at work so just a short post!!

Ive everyone updated... I think.. you guys might have a quick look!
Im hoping to read through all the new posts properly tonight and will respond! xx

AFM, DPO4.... back ache, sore (to touch) nips, exhausted! DYING TO POAS!!!! :wacko::wacko:

Dont suppose anyone got a BFP at 4dpo????? No???? :haha::haha:


----------



## ace28

lindsaygaye said:


> I'm 2 dpo and I'm having weird cramping/ovary pain. I'm already scared...

me too!!!! I'm glad I'm not the only one. It's like... twinges/cramps. Not constant and not AF cramps.



ddekerl said:


> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> Also, Ddekerl, I SWEAR your chart look just like mine the cycle I got my positive. Have you tested yet?
> 
> Today but I think I was imagining things. 8dpo afternoon urine, not exactly reliable.Click to expand...

LOL. I've heard you have to wait 3 days-ish after an implantation dip because that's how long it takes to start making the hormone detected by the HPT. So maybe today or tomorrow?

BTW, here's a link to my chart that I keep saying yours looks like (it's not the one in my signature): https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Ace28 



Lucky stars said:


> After my hopeful faint line yesterday , at 10 dpo I took a digital and so excited I could burst

eeeee congratulations!!!! great news!!!! Have a great pregnancy!!!!



Sofaqueen77 said:


> Dont suppose anyone got a BFP at 4dpo????? No???? :haha::haha:

No but you're welcome to try! LOL


AFM: I'm 3 DPO today and just got my crosshairs on FF. Temp wasn't as high as it was yesterday but still above coverline so I'll try not to read too much into that. Having odd twinges in my ovary region... :shrug:

Guess we'll see!

#Ihatewaiting


----------



## lindsaygaye

Ace this is scary because its my first time ttc. I'm having strange/scary dreams, but my hubby says its because I'm stressed, but that could be symptom of pregnancy? Oh the stress...


----------



## lindsaygaye

LaChona88 said:


> lindsaygaye said:
> 
> 
> How many dpo?
> 
> * Not too sure if you were askin me, but im 10 DPO!.... ​*Click to expand...

You could test now.... But it might not be positive.... I'm waiting until my missed period with my Pinkpad app on my iPad that calculates my cycles. Because otherwise ill be disappointed. Choice is yours! Good luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## x Zaly x

lindsaygaye said:


> Ace this is scary because its my first time ttc. I'm having strange/scary dreams, but my hubby says its because I'm stressed, but that could be symptom of pregnancy? Oh the stress...

Iv been having really scary dreams too! For the last week or so, i dont usually dream that much and if i do i never remember but these dreams i remember. Im hoping its a good sign :) x


----------



## Kristeeny1

I tested this morning and...

I got a :BFP:!!!:happydance:

I am on:cloud9:

It is so early so I am still nervous. Stick bean, stick!


----------



## lindsaygaye

x Zaly x said:


> lindsaygaye said:
> 
> 
> Ace this is scary because its my first time ttc. I'm having strange/scary dreams, but my hubby says its because I'm stressed, but that could be symptom of pregnancy? Oh the stress...
> 
> Iv been having really scary dreams too! For the last week or so, i dont usually dream that much and if i do i never remember but these dreams i remember. Im hoping its a good sign :) xClick to expand...

Me too! I only have 7 days left before testing!


----------



## x Zaly x

I caved and tested negative. With af due in the next few days i feel im out :( x


----------



## Greekgrl77

x Zaly x said:


> I caved and tested negative. With af due in the next few days i feel im out :( x

Don't lose hope !


----------



## Greekgrl77

:happydance:


Kristeeny1 said:


> I tested this morning and...
> 
> I got a :BFP:!!!:happydance:
> 
> I am on:cloud9:
> 
> It is so early so I am still nervous. Stick bean, stick!



WOHOOO KRISTEEN!!!!! YAY!!!SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Greekgrl77

Kristeeny1 said:


> I tested this morning and...
> 
> I got a :BFP:!!!:happydance:
> 
> I am on:cloud9:
> 
> It is so early so I am still nervous. Stick bean, stick!


GIVE ME SOME TIPS!! AHAHHAHA!! I guess I will start temping if this cycle fails.


----------



## Kristeeny1

My tips are:
Temping
Timing BDing
Positive attitude
Try to relax

Good luck!




Greekgrl77 said:


> Kristeeny1 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning and...
> 
> I got a :BFP:!!!:happydance:
> 
> I am on:cloud9:
> 
> It is so early so I am still nervous. Stick bean, stick!
> 
> 
> GIVE ME SOME TIPS!! AHAHHAHA!! I guess I will start temping if this cycle fails.Click to expand...


----------



## ace28

Kristeeny1 said:


> I tested this morning and...
> 
> I got a :BFP:!!!:happydance:
> 
> I am on:cloud9:
> 
> It is so early so I am still nervous. Stick bean, stick!

another BFP on this thread! Congratulations!!!!!



lindsaygaye said:


> Ace this is scary because its my first time ttc. I'm having strange/scary dreams, but my hubby says its because I'm stressed, but that could be symptom of pregnancy? Oh the stress...

I say if we're in the TWW, anything we notice counts as a symptom!!! :haha:

In all seriousness though, I did have these same twinges during my previous TWW with my DS. And my uterus feels kinda bloated? Idk. :shrug:


----------



## DSemcho

Kristeeny1 said:


> I tested this morning and...
> 
> I got a :BFP:!!!:happydance:
> 
> I am on:cloud9:
> 
> It is so early so I am still nervous. Stick bean, stick!

Yay!! Congrats! H&H 9 months!!



lindsaygaye said:


> Me too! I only have 7 days left before testing!

I test in a week to!


----------



## lindsaygaye

Guys I had a white colored discharge that was watery consistency. Usual for me before my period. Been cramping too. I'm scared I'm out.


----------



## LizChase

I just got hit with a sudden wave of nausea. I'm trying to take it as a good sign. Still kind of crampy as well, with no sign of AF. My tests get delivered from Amazon today!


----------



## alicarr74

September 10th for me :)


----------



## StephieBell84

I tested today and yesterday with BFN's :( but AF isn't due until Tuesday. So hopefully I am still in!!


----------



## Greekgrl77

lindsaygaye said:


> Guys I had a white colored discharge that was watery consistency. Usual for me before my period. Been cramping too. I'm scared I'm out.

i HAVE SAME SYMPTOMS...MAYBE THIS IS A SIGN FOR US!! THERE IS STILL HOPE UNTIL WITCH SHOWS!


----------



## teacup

Kristeeny1 said:


> I tested this morning and...
> 
> I got a :BFP:!!!:happydance:
> 
> I am on:cloud9:
> 
> It is so early so I am still nervous. Stick bean, stick!

Yayyyy! Congratulations Kristeeny! Have a healthy happy pregnancy! :happydance: You are the same dpo as me! I am trying not to test, but tomorrow is our first anniversary and it would be lovely to have a bfp for then. Think I should hold out a little longer though, I'm scared I'll get a BFN. What brand of test did you use? x


----------



## poppygirl05

8 dpo. Extremely sore nips and bbs. Very grumpy and moody. Cramps, backache, nausea, dizzy, noticed this morning smells bother me.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Kristeeny1 said:


> I tested this morning and...
> 
> I got a :BFP:!!!:happydance:
> 
> I am on:cloud9:
> 
> It is so early so I am still nervous. Stick bean, stick!

Well done Kirsteeny1!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey everyone, just hoe from work!! Congrats to all the new mums to be!!!! 

AFM, I had a tiny bit of brown tinged CM, not sure what to think, I'm only 4 dpo?!?


----------



## teacup

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey everyone, *just hoe from work*!! Congrats to all the new mums to be!!!!
> 
> AFM, I had a tiny bit of brown tinged CM, not sure what to think, I'm only 4 dpo?!?

Wow sounds like implantation to me! Very exciting! :happydance: Good luck!

'just hoe from work' made me giggle! :haha:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

teacup said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, *just hoe from work*!! Congrats to all the new mums to be!!!!
> 
> AFM, I had a tiny bit of brown tinged CM, not sure what to think, I'm only 4 dpo?!?
> 
> Wow sounds like implantation to me! Very exciting! :happydance: Good luck!
> 
> 'just hoe from work' made me giggle! :haha:Click to expand...

Teehee.... Must remember to proof read! :dohh:
Would dpo4 not be way too early for IB?


----------



## Kristeeny1

I used a FRER this morning for my BFP. I wanted to wait til 12DPO but everything in my was screaming that I was pregnant again. :blush:

It would be a great anniversary present! Test tomorrow! :flower:

Lots of :dust:




teacup said:


> Kristeeny1 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning and...
> 
> I got a :BFP:!!!:happydance:
> 
> I am on:cloud9:
> 
> It is so early so I am still nervous. Stick bean, stick!
> 
> Yayyyy! Congratulations Kristeeny! Have a healthy happy pregnancy! :happydance: You are the same dpo as me! I am trying not to test, but tomorrow is our first anniversary and it would be lovely to have a bfp for then. Think I should hold out a little longer though, I'm scared I'll get a BFN. What brand of test did you use? xClick to expand...


----------



## teacup

Kristeeny1 said:


> I used a FRER this morning for my BFP. I wanted to wait til 12DPO but everything in my was screaming that I was pregnant again. :blush:
> 
> It would be a great anniversary present! Test tomorrow! :flower:
> 
> Lots of :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristeeny1 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning and...
> 
> I got a :BFP:!!!:happydance:
> 
> I am on:cloud9:
> 
> It is so early so I am still nervous. Stick bean, stick!
> 
> Yayyyy! Congratulations Kristeeny! Have a healthy happy pregnancy! :happydance: You are the same dpo as me! I am trying not to test, but tomorrow is our first anniversary and it would be lovely to have a bfp for then. Think I should hold out a little longer though, I'm scared I'll get a BFN. What brand of test did you use? xClick to expand...Click to expand...

Thanks! I may do a test tomorrow! Just hate seeing those BFN's! You must be so excited! What symptoms did you have before your BFP? :flower:


----------



## teacup

Sofaqueen77 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, *just hoe from work*!! Congrats to all the new mums to be!!!!
> 
> AFM, I had a tiny bit of brown tinged CM, not sure what to think, I'm only 4 dpo?!?
> 
> Wow sounds like implantation to me! Very exciting! :happydance: Good luck!
> 
> 'just hoe from work' made me giggle! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Teehee.... Must remember to proof read! :dohh:
> Would dpo4 not be way too early for IB?Click to expand...

Perhaps it hasn't quite implanted but is in the process of burrowing in? That may have caused the brown cm? Or you ovulated earlier than you thought? Good luck, it all sounds promising to me! :thumbup:


----------



## Kristeeny1

Extremely sore boobies. (this tipped me off that I was pregnant. I'll get sore boobs before AF but not THIS sore) 

I also am more fatigued and couldn't sleep last night.

I also woke up early from a dream where I was laying in bed dreaming I had gotten my BFP and was mumbling it in my sleep... Good thing it was a dream.. I wanna tell hubby in person tonight :flower:




teacup said:


> Kristeeny1 said:
> 
> 
> I used a FRER this morning for my BFP. I wanted to wait til 12DPO but everything in my was screaming that I was pregnant again. :blush:
> 
> It would be a great anniversary present! Test tomorrow! :flower:
> 
> Lots of :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristeeny1 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning and...
> 
> I got a :BFP:!!!:happydance:
> 
> I am on:cloud9:
> 
> It is so early so I am still nervous. Stick bean, stick!
> 
> Yayyyy! Congratulations Kristeeny! Have a healthy happy pregnancy! :happydance: You are the same dpo as me! I am trying not to test, but tomorrow is our first anniversary and it would be lovely to have a bfp for then. Think I should hold out a little longer though, I'm scared I'll get a BFN. What brand of test did you use? xClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I may do a test tomorrow! Just hate seeing those BFN's! You must be so excited! What symptoms did you have before your BFP? :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## ace28

lindsaygaye said:


> Guys I had a white colored discharge that was watery consistency. Usual for me before my period. Been cramping too. I'm scared I'm out.

I don't think this means you're out at all! Keep hopin'. :flower:


----------



## Nini Lopez

I'm out :( that ugly :witch: got me. Now I am going back to wtt. Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## BBbliss

Kristeeny1 said:


> Extremely sore boobies. (this tipped me off that I was pregnant. I'll get sore boobs before AF but not THIS sore)
> 
> I also am more fatigued and couldn't sleep last night.
> 
> I also woke up early from a dream where I was laying in bed dreaming I had gotten my BFP and was mumbling it in my sleep... Good thing it was a dream.. I wanna tell hubby in person tonight :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristeeny1 said:
> 
> 
> I used a FRER this morning for my BFP. I wanted to wait til 12DPO but everything in my was screaming that I was pregnant again. :blush:
> 
> It would be a great anniversary present! Test tomorrow! :flower:
> 
> Lots of :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristeeny1 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning and...
> 
> I got a :BFP:!!!:happydance:
> 
> I am on:cloud9:
> 
> It is so early so I am still nervous. Stick bean, stick!
> 
> Yayyyy! Congratulations Kristeeny! Have a healthy happy pregnancy! :happydance: You are the same dpo as me! I am trying not to test, but tomorrow is our first anniversary and it would be lovely to have a bfp for then. Think I should hold out a little longer though, I'm scared I'll get a BFN. What brand of test did you use? xClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I may do a test tomorrow! Just hate seeing those BFN's! You must be so excited! What symptoms did you have before your BFP? :flower:Click to expand...Click to expand...


Kristeeny!!! Yay!!! I'm so happy for you!!! I have tears in my eyes. I really hope you have a heathy 9 months. Congratulations!!!

I was just stocking but had to jump in :))??


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Think I am out too ;-(
I caved in early too and tested at 10 DPO got negative and some mean cramps which I think could be AF cramps, was never really bothered with cramps on BCP so not looking forward to AF now I am off BCP. Still got a bit of hope left, although with DD had symptoms and really high hormone levels giving me early positive, I have said previously wont be too upset as only first month ttc but did forget how much I hate the 'not pregnant' showing up in front of you :-(
Good luck ladies and congratulations to all the BFP so far, H&H 9 months


----------



## RosieB1977

May I join? Witch it due on the 14th... hears hoping she stays away!!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

teacup said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, *just hoe from work*!! Congrats to all the new mums to be!!!!
> 
> AFM, I had a tiny bit of brown tinged CM, not sure what to think, I'm only 4 dpo?!?
> 
> Wow sounds like implantation to me! Very exciting! :happydance: Good luck!
> 
> 'just hoe from work' made me giggle! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Teehee.... Must remember to proof read! :dohh:
> Would dpo4 not be way too early for IB?Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps it hasn't quite implanted but is in the process of burrowing in? That may have caused the brown cm? Or you ovulated earlier than you thought? Good luck, it all sounds promising to me! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hey everyone.... So more red creamy CM this evening, now I've my hopes up... Gonna start testing on Saturday at 7dpo!


----------



## bluejen

4dpo (I think) and 1 sore boob?! I remember thinking AF was coming when I got BFP with DS, including all the usual cramps etc, right up to 3 days past AF date, don't remember 1 sore boob though!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

RosieB1977 said:


> May I join? Witch it due on the 14th... hears hoping she stays away!!!

Rosie! Welcome to the gang!! :flower:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Think I am out too ;-(
> I caved in early too and tested at 10 DPO got negative and some mean cramps which I think could be AF cramps, was never really bothered with cramps on BCP so not looking forward to AF now I am off BCP. Still got a bit of hope left, although with DD had symptoms and really high hormone levels giving me early positive, I have said previously wont be too upset as only first month ttc but did forget how much I hate the 'not pregnant' showing up in front of you :-(
> Good luck ladies and congratulations to all the BFP so far, H&H 9 months

Hey HG, there's still a chance ! No AF is good! 
I'm not going to put u down as BFN yet!! 
Keep us posted!! xxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

teacup said:


> Kristeeny1 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning and...
> 
> I got a :BFP:!!!:happydance:
> 
> I am on:cloud9:
> 
> It is so early so I am still nervous. Stick bean, stick!
> 
> Yayyyy! Congratulations Kristeeny! Have a healthy happy pregnancy! :happydance: You are the same dpo as me! I am trying not to test, but tomorrow is our first anniversary and it would be lovely to have a bfp for then. Think I should hold out a little longer though, I'm scared I'll get a BFN. What brand of test did you use? xClick to expand...

Good Lord Teacup, u have some resolve!!!!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

x Zaly x said:


> I caved and tested negative. With af due in the next few days i feel im out :( x

Sweetie, ur not out till the witch arrives!!
Keep us posted xxx


----------



## x Zaly x

Will do, thanks sofaqueen xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Right, I think I've everyone updated... There are a few BFNs, but no AF.... so I think we should sit tight until the witch arrives, then and only then will I put you down as BFN!!!

please check the opening post.. In case I've forgotten anyone!! 

LOTS OF BABYDUST TO EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## LaChona88

lindsaygaye said:


> LaChona88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindsaygaye said:
> 
> 
> How many dpo?
> 
> * Not too sure if you were askin me, but im 10 DPO!.... ​*Click to expand...
> 
> You could test now.... But it might not be positive.... I'm waiting until my missed period with my Pinkpad app on my iPad that calculates my cycles. Because otherwise ill be disappointed. Choice is yours! Good luck!!:thumbup:Click to expand...


* I def know i can but im also waiting for my missed period.. I def dont like to be disappointed either... lol... thanks hun!!.. Good Luck to you also!!*​


----------



## 2moms2be

Is it bad that I'm only 3DPO and I already want to pee on things? :rofl:

This is gonna be rough...


----------



## Liena

Hi I'm new. . . want to add me? I probably won't be testing until the 12th. AF is due somewhere between the 6th-12th, so going to hold off till then unless some MAJOR sign shows up or fiance asks me to. Good luck to you all!

~Liena


----------



## Liena

2moms2be. . . I know how you feel! I am somewhere between 6-10dpo (not sure when I ovulated). I want to test soooo bad, but don't have a car to go to the store, and besides, recently lost job, and am broke until Tuesday. *sign* I wish there was another way to confirm. . . Good luck!

~Liena


----------



## Sofaqueen77

2moms2be said:


> Is it bad that I'm only 3DPO and I already want to pee on things? :rofl:
> 
> This is gonna be rough...

Hahahahaha... Please don't judge... I'm 4dpo, and I POAS this evening just to get it outta my system!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Liena said:


> Hi I'm new. . . want to add me? I probably won't be testing until the 12th. AF is due somewhere between the 6th-12th, so going to hold off till then unless some MAJOR sign shows up or fiance asks me to. Good luck to you all!
> 
> ~Liena

Ur in! :flower:


----------



## ace28

Sofaqueen77 said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> Is it bad that I'm only 3DPO and I already want to pee on things? :rofl:
> 
> This is gonna be rough...
> 
> Hahahahaha... Please don't judge... I'm 4dpo, and I POAS this evening just to get it outta my system!!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh man don't tempt me. I've only for first response in the house though and those suckers are expensive! So that should help...


----------



## ShelbyLC

:bfp: :happydance:

Looks like I'll be a Mommy of 3 under 2! FX this is a sticky bean.

Congratulations to those of you with BFPs and good luck to those of you that are still waiting! :hugs:


----------



## Liena

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

ShelbyLC said:


> :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Looks like I'll be a Mommy of 3 under 2! FX this is a sticky bean.
> 
> Congratulations to those of you with BFPs and good luck to those of you that are still waiting! :hugs:

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## tori0713

KMFX for all you ladies getting ready to start to test, I'm 8dpo tomorrow morning and I'm going to test with an IC.

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!

I got a teaching position today, and I'm SOOO excited! I put off any prego symptoms or any type of feelings today only being 7dpo. Not really feeling too much here, more like there's not really anything going on with my body, so I'm kinda feeling out this month.


----------



## LaChona88

ShelbyLC said:


> :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Looks like I'll be a Mommy of 3 under 2! FX this is a sticky bean.
> 
> Congratulations to those of you with BFPs and good luck to those of you that are still waiting! :hugs:

*WOOOHOOOOO!!!!! CONGRATS CHIKADEE!!!!​*


----------



## Rickles

Congrats Shelby LC - I was on your implantation thread!!! 

Quick update

I *think*I had implantation bleeding from Monday thru Weds - light pink/light brown spotting, only when I wiped not enough to warrant a pad.

I have had horrendous hot flushes since Monday - literally I got up to feed my daughter in the night and the sheets, duvet, my clothes could have all taken a shower while I was asleep.

I am exhausted, have that hit by a bus feeling.

First two hard to explain and not usual - last one could well be because I have gone back to work this week... Would really like to be leaving again in 8 months! xx


----------



## MiniMuffins

Super times a million congratulations to all the lovely ladies with a :bfp:! This is such an exciting thread. I hope all this good luck is contagious for the rest of us :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## teacup

I tested today (my wedding anniversary!) and got a BFP!!! :happydance: Can't believe it! :wohoo: Such a lovely anniversary present. :cloud9:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

teacup said:


> I tested today (my wedding anniversary!) and got a BFP!!! :happydance: Can't believe it! :wohoo: Such a lovely anniversary present. :cloud9:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Im thrilled for ya!!! Absolutely delighted! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YOU!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

ShelbyLC said:



> :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Looks like I'll be a Mommy of 3 under 2! FX this is a sticky bean.
> 
> Congratulations to those of you with BFPs and good luck to those of you that are still waiting! :hugs:

AMAZING!! WELL DONE SHELBY!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## teacup

Sofaqueen77 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> I tested today (my wedding anniversary!) and got a BFP!!! :happydance: Can't believe it! :wohoo: Such a lovely anniversary present. :cloud9:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Im thrilled for ya!!! Absolutely delighted! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YOU!!Click to expand...

Thanks Sofaqueen! I was so suprised! OH was convinced I was pregnant (he said my boobs were huge! :haha:) he told me to test today! xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

teacup said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> I tested today (my wedding anniversary!) and got a BFP!!! :happydance: Can't believe it! :wohoo: Such a lovely anniversary present. :cloud9:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Im thrilled for ya!!! Absolutely delighted! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YOU!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sofaqueen! I was so suprised! OH was convinced I was pregnant (he said my boobs were huge! :haha:) he told me to test today! xxClick to expand...

Aww, was he with u when u tested? Was he excited to see the BFP?


----------



## teacup

Sofaqueen77 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> I tested today (my wedding anniversary!) and got a BFP!!! :happydance: Can't believe it! :wohoo: Such a lovely anniversary present. :cloud9:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Im thrilled for ya!!! Absolutely delighted! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YOU!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sofaqueen! I was so suprised! OH was convinced I was pregnant (he said my boobs were huge! :haha:) he told me to test today! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww, was he with u when u tested? Was he excited to see the BFP?Click to expand...

He was asleep in bed! He told me last night that we should test in the morning. After I got the bfp, I sat on the bed and he woke up and I told him and I showed him the test! He is so excited! :cloud9:


----------



## Elizabean

Congrats on all the bfps!

I'm out this month. Mean witch arrived 3 days early :(


----------



## ace28

congrats to the BFPs! I"m happy for all of you!!!

AFM: 4 DPO today and I don't even know what to think. After three days of really high temps, I got a really LOW temp this morning and FF took away my crosshairs. Gah. I *was* really cold last night (woke up shivering) with the fan and AC on, but I'm not sure if that's enough to justify excluding that temp or not. I think I'm going to wait and see what tomorrow's temp is- if it goes back high again, then I'll know today's was just a fluke and exclude it. Very frustrating though- starting to feel like I'm out. Sigh.


----------



## ShanandBoc

bfp here today at 10dpo eek!!!

https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/Elleah/1378353972154_zps5d3e3f52.jpg


----------



## ace28

ShanandBoc said:


> bfp here today at 10dpo eek!!!
> 
> https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/Elleah/1378353972154_zps5d3e3f52.jpg

congratulations!!!!


----------



## bec081

ShanandBoc said:


> bfp here today at 10dpo eek!!!
> 
> https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/Elleah/1378353972154_zps5d3e3f52.jpg

Wow! That's a dark line!! Definitely :bfp: Congrats!
So many more :bfp: 's s since I last looked at this thread. Congrats ladies!


----------



## DSemcho

ShanandBoc said:


> bfp here today at 10dpo eek!!!
> 
> https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/Elleah/1378353972154_zps5d3e3f52.jpg

Congrats!!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

ShanandBoc said:


> bfp here today at 10dpo eek!!!
> 
> https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/Elleah/1378353972154_zps5d3e3f52.jpg


BRILLIANT! BRILLIANT! BRILLIANT!! WELL DONE YOU!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Right... Im looking for updates from the following ladies:
 
Tink_
Mamulichka
Laadybellaa
Dollyminxture
Hanie22
skimomma
bump4me2013
koala1
Baby_Dust11
katertot
Camasia
x Zaly x
MsJasmine
Mrs.S.
Rainbowz
PurpleMama
Amgraf86
Missbx
BrownlieB
ddeker


Thanking you!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

AFM, 5dpo today, nothing to report, no more red/brown CM. Slept well for the first time in about a week last night, feel so much better today, no sore nips either...

No reading too much into it! Gonna test on Saturday morning, at 7dpo... super early I know, but I have a habit to feed guys!!!  And if Im being honest... I'll probably test every day from Saturday until BFP or AF!! 

Where is everyone at in the cycle?


----------



## Rickles

8DPO here - test this morning BFN - going to test Sat as well - fingers crossed for us both (super early for you mind!!!) :) xx


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Congratulations to all the bfp's!!!! I've never seen so many in one thread before! Hoping its contagious and a lot more show up!!!!!

Sofaqueen; I have a really bad addiction to those things too! The only thing that stops me is having to sneak around DH as he doesn't like me testing early. He's one of those people who believe in not testing until AF is super late or missed :/

According to all fertility apps and my average cycles I'm due to O between 09/09-12/09. I leave on my (late) honeymoon on the 11th so hopefully we can bd a lot before we go. Don't think I really want to join the "mile high" club lol so will probably miss O day :( but hopefully we will have some :spermy: waiting :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## x Zaly x

Congrats to all the ladies that got their bfp! 

I tested negative yesterday. The witch is due today onwards. My cycles can vary from 33 to 42 days. Im currently day 33, heres hoping she doesnt come.

Anyone here get a positive at 14dpo + ? Trying to keep the hope xx


----------



## PurpleMama

BFP!!!! I feel so blessed. Good luck to everyone else testing this month!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

PurpleMama said:


> BFP!!!! I feel so blessed. Good luck to everyone else testing this month!

:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:

This is definitely a lucky thread!!!


----------



## lindsaygaye

I had a dream last night that I wasn't testing positive, and that my OH and I couldn't have kids.... I hope it's just the stress. I read into everything way too much. Oh well, st least I have family visiting to keep my mind off things fora few days


----------



## tori0713

Wow!!! Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!! So excited for you ladies, happy and healthy 9 months!

I'm 8dpo and tested a BFN on an IC this morning. Other than a lower backache, nothing to report. My sore nipples are gone (I'm assuming they were from o) and I guess DH mentioned my boobs look bigger. I will probably test again with a FRER on Saturday and then an IC on Monday and another FRER on Wednesday, because those are all the tests I have left, I don't want to buy more. I have a feeling I'm out this month.


----------



## 2moms2be

I love this thread! Congrats ladies! Hoping your dust rubs off on the rest of us :happydance:


----------



## LexyAjMommy

:yipee: Good Morning ladies!!! I am 7 dpo, AF is due 9/12, just had blood test drawn yesterday because doctor wanted to rule out pregnancy... SERIOUS cramps... Mood swings and tired.. No tender bbs and nauseous but nothing crazy... Hoping for a good HCG level! <3


----------



## jamiegrl24

Hi ladies!! I am 10dpo and got a BFP on a FRER last night!!!!!!:happydance:
It was a faint line but I could definitely see it without having to squint! The digital still says negative but I am thinking maybe it's still to early to register on there?! I am so excited though, even still!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm 12 dpo, took a dollar store test today and it was negative. I feel like I'm out this month, but I hope it's still early. Started getting cramps last night, but it went away. AF should be here either tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Liena

Starting to get frustrated. Stomach cramps are gone, now having twinges. Had a lower backache since early yesterday evening. Breasts stopped hurting so much, but still ache and occasional sharp pain through the sides. Keep feeling like AF has started "down there" but when I check, nothing. Am worried AF will rear her ugly head, which could happen anywhere between tomorrow and next Thursday. No car and too broke to test (at least until Tuesday). Really hoping these are good signs and not "HAHA I fooled you!" ones. :/

And congrats to everyone who has had their BFP's this month!!! Wishing you all the best!!!!

~Liena


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Wow congratulations to all the BFP, been loads to catch up on. 
lots of baby dust to everyone going into next cycle.
I still got BFN today but temp still up and AF should be due at the weekend so still hope.


----------



## ace28

If I may stop the BFP train for a moment to ask a question (lol):

Is anyone else feeling bloated with some small twinges/crampy type things down there?

I swear I'm going crazy but then no, the feeling really is there. Odd! :wacko:


----------



## Jrepp

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Wow congratulations to all the BFP, been loads to catch up on.
> lots of baby dust to everyone going into next cycle.
> I still got BFN today but temp still up and AF should be due at the weekend so still hope.

When does temp drop? I had a drop yesterday(98.3 to 98.13), and another slight drop today (98.13-98.05)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

ace28 said:


> If I may stop the BFP train for a moment to ask a question (lol):
> 
> Is anyone else feeling bloated with some small twinges/crampy type things down there?
> 
> I swear I'm going crazy but then no, the feeling really is there. Odd! :wacko:

I'm completely bloated! DPO5! For the last dew days I've had sore nips, lower back pain etc, but today my trousers were digging into me all day and now I'm in my PJs I can barely see my toes!!!!


----------



## CM Punk

Congratulations to all the new mommies in the house! Hoping September will be my month too :)

Best wishes and lots of baby dust to everyone~


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I cant believe I'm still only 5DPO!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

It is really dragging!! One more day at work then I'm off for the weekend! OH is away on Friday nite with the lads so I can test in comfort on Saturday morning! Gonna head into town as well and stock up on FRERs and ClearBlues without OH!!

Starting this thread is the best thing I ever did, it's keeping me busy and distracting me from obsessing too much about symptoms etc!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Yippie

Yaaay !! Can't believe its only 5th September and 8 of em ladies have already got their BFP's amongst 80 of us !! Awsome stats !! Good going :thumbup: & hope the number increases. **Wohoa**:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.S.

BFN this morning at 14 DPO...and the witch just got me! :-( 

Congrats to all who got their BFPs this month!  H&H 9 months to you all! 

Ah well! On to my 11th month ttc #2! October 13 you're definitely my month! Lol! 

Good luck to all the ladies still in their tww! Xxx


----------



## Yippie

Sofaqueen77 said:


> I cant believe I'm still only 5DPO!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

hee hee time drags during the tww...lol!


----------



## bec081

ace28 said:


> If I may stop the BFP train for a moment to ask a question (lol):
> 
> Is anyone else feeling bloated with some small twinges/crampy type things down there?
> 
> I swear I'm going crazy but then no, the feeling really is there. Odd! :wacko:

I've been feeling bloated with mild cramping since O but don't know if I'm just noticing it because its my first cycle paying any attention. I don't have any other symptoms though and I definitely recall increased cm with my ds so don't know if it means anything for me?! Really hope it does mean something for all of us though :thumbup: you never know your luck!!!


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

Hello ladies. Please put me in for September 16


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> When does temp drop? I had a drop yesterday(98.3 to 98.13), and another slight drop today (98.13-98.05)

How far in your cycle are you?



Yippie said:


> Yaaay !! Can't believe its only 5th September and 8 of em ladies have already got their BFP's amongst 80 of us !! Awsome stats !! Good going :thumbup: & hope the number increases. **Wohoa**:happydance:

I agree! I've been having an anxious feeling for a couple of weeks now!


----------



## Jrepp

I took a picture of my 12 dpo test as I was running out the door to work this morning. I thought it was a bfn, and I was kind of sad. Got home and inverted the photo and I think I may see a very faint line (I know it might be my imagination). What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## ace28

Sofaqueen77 said:


> I'm completely bloated! DPO5! For the last dew days I've had sore nips, lower back pain etc, but today my trousers were digging into me all day and now I'm in my PJs I can barely see my toes!!!!




bec081 said:


> I've been feeling bloated with mild cramping since O but don't know if I'm just noticing it because its my first cycle paying any attention. I don't have any other symptoms though and I definitely recall increased cm with my ds so don't know if it means anything for me?! Really hope it does mean something for all of us though :thumbup: you never know your luck!!!


HURRAY!!!! It's not just me!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

A TWW is enough to drive anyone mad, at least I'm not alone in it though. =)

My uterus has felt bloated and weird all night. Last time it felt like this, i was on clomid and pregnant. No clomid this time... pregnant? remains to be seen.

Sigh. Only a week and a day or so left until testing!




Jrepp said:


> I took a picture of my 12 dpo test as I was running out the door to work this morning. I thought it was a bfn, and I was kind of sad. Got home and inverted the photo and I think I may see a very faint line (I know it might be my imagination). What do you think?

I see a very very faint glowing line. But I'm also in the if-you-can't-see-it-with-your-naked-eye-it's-not-there camp. Can you see it without the inversion? Maybe tomorrow's test will be darker? I'll keep my FX for you!


----------



## Jrepp

Jrepp said:


> I took a picture of my 12 dpo test as I was running out the door to work this morning. I thought it was a bfn, and I was kind of sad. Got home and inverted the photo and I think I may see a very faint line (I know it might be my imagination). What do you think?

I see a very very faint glowing line. But I'm also in the if-you-can't-see-it-with-your-naked-eye-it's-not-there camp. Can you see it without the inversion? Maybe tomorrow's test will be darker? I'll keep my FX for you![/QUOTE]

I thought I saw a line this morning, but it faded out so I thought negative. The invert really gave me hope so I'm going to take a first response one in the morning. Praying that its a darker line


----------



## GWin

I'm out....good luck to everyone and congrats to those with bfp.


----------



## bec081

ace28 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm completely bloated! DPO5! For the last dew days I've had sore nips, lower back pain etc, but today my trousers were digging into me all day and now I'm in my PJs I can barely see my toes!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bec081 said:
> 
> 
> I've been feeling bloated with mild cramping since O but don't know if I'm just noticing it because its my first cycle paying any attention. I don't have any other symptoms though and I definitely recall increased cm with my ds so don't know if it means anything for me?! Really hope it does mean something for all of us though :thumbup: you never know your luck!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HURRAY!!!! It's not just me!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> A TWW is enough to drive anyone mad, at least I'm not alone in it though. =)
> 
> My uterus has felt bloated and weird all night. Last time it felt like this, i was on clomid and pregnant. No clomid this time... pregnant? remains to be seen.
> 
> Sigh. Only a week and a day or so left until testing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I took a picture of my 12 dpo test as I was running out the door to work this morning. I thought it was a bfn, and I was kind of sad. Got home and inverted the photo and I think I may see a very faint line (I know it might be my imagination). What do you think?Click to expand...
> 
> I see a very very faint glowing line. But I'm also in the if-you-can't-see-it-with-your-naked-eye-it's-not-there camp. Can you see it without the inversion? Maybe tomorrow's test will be darker? I'll keep my FX for you!Click to expand...

Ooh that sounds promising then if you felt like this last time!!! I can't wait to find out, think I'll start testing early hehe. :winkwink:


----------



## BabyDoll0077

So AF only lasted 2 days this cycle. Now waiting to O. I had my local pharmacy order me a bbt thermometer and it's supposed to be in by tomorrow. Is that too late to start temping for this month? I was thinking if it is to temp any way so that I can get an idea of what my normal bbt is.? Any thoughts????


----------



## bec081

Jrepp said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I took a picture of my 12 dpo test as I was running out the door to work this morning. I thought it was a bfn, and I was kind of sad. Got home and inverted the photo and I think I may see a very faint line (I know it might be my imagination). What do you think?
> 
> I see a very very faint glowing line. But I'm also in the if-you-can't-see-it-with-your-naked-eye-it's-not-there camp. Can you see it without the inversion? Maybe tomorrow's test will be darker? I'll keep my FX for you!Click to expand...

I thought I saw a line this morning, but it faded out so I thought negative. The invert really gave me hope so I'm going to take a first response one in the morning. Praying that its a darker line[/QUOTE]

Good luck Jrepp! Hope you get a nice dark line in the morning


----------



## Beka2013

September 28th


----------



## ace28

BabyDoll0077 said:


> So AF only lasted 2 days this cycle. Now waiting to O. I had my local pharmacy order me a bbt thermometer and it's supposed to be in by tomorrow. Is that too late to start temping for this month? I was thinking if it is to temp any way so that I can get an idea of what my normal bbt is.? Any thoughts????

It's absolutely not too late to start temping. IMO your temps during your period aren't very helpful anyways. You only need a few pre-ovulation temps to give you an idea of where your pre-O temps are so you can see a biphasic pattern more clearly. Start temping!


----------



## StephieBell84

Soooo tons of thick white cm today/tonight....AF due Tuesday 9/10. Trying like hell to hold out testing again until Saturday!! What do you guys think? I'm 11 dpo


----------



## Beka2013

Hi, i would like to join, a little early, but testing for sept 28


----------



## bec081

StephieBell84 said:


> Soooo tons of thick white cm today/tonight....AF due Tuesday 9/10. Trying like hell to hold out testing again until Saturday!! What do you guys think? I'm 11 dpo

Ooh I have no self control... I would definitely :test: That was one of my early symptoms with my ds... Sounds promising!


----------



## jamiegrl24

YOU GUYS!!!!!! It's real!!!:):):):):) 10 dpo today and BAM!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ace28

jamiegrl24 said:


> YOU GUYS!!!!!! It's real!!!:):):):):) 10 dpo today and BAM!

this thread is going cah-rAAAAAAY-zeeeee with BFPs. Congratulations!!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

jamiegrl24 said:


> Hi ladies!! I am 10dpo and got a BFP on a FRER last night!!!!!!:happydance:
> It was a faint line but I could definitely see it without having to squint! The digital still says negative but I am thinking maybe it's still to early to register on there?! I am so excited though, even still!




jamiegrl24 said:


> YOU GUYS!!!!!! It's real!!!:):):):):) 10 dpo today and BAM!

Yay congratulations, welcome to the club xo


----------



## Sofaqueen77

bec081 said:


> StephieBell84 said:
> 
> 
> Soooo tons of thick white cm today/tonight....AF due Tuesday 9/10. Trying like hell to hold out testing again until Saturday!! What do you guys think? I'm 11 dpo
> 
> Ooh I have no self control... I would definitely :test: That was one of my early symptoms with my ds... Sounds promising!Click to expand...

Agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

jamiegrl24 said:


> YOU GUYS!!!!!! It's real!!!:):):):):) 10 dpo today and BAM!

WELL DONE YOU!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

LUCKIEST THREAD EVER!!!!
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rickles

I'm out - a week early :(

Turns out the hot flashes were in fact flu and my GP has me on total bedrest :(

Not sure if flu or breastfeeding caused AF to come but sad all the same xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Rickles said:


> I'm out - a week early :(
> 
> Turns out the hot flashes were in fact flu and my GP has me on total bedrest :(
> 
> Not sure if flu or breastfeeding caused AF to come but sad all the same xx


Are u ever early? I mean is it definitely AF? If so :hug:
Get urself into bed, and rest until u feel better!

xxxxx


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> I took a picture of my 12 dpo test as I was running out the door to work this morning. I thought it was a bfn, and I was kind of sad. Got home and inverted the photo and I think I may see a very faint line (I know it might be my imagination). What do you think?

I've been told anything past like 30 minutes shouldn't be counted, because it could be an evap line. I'd definitely say test again and then wait about 10 minutes to look at it.



StephieBell84 said:


> Soooo tons of thick white cm today/tonight....AF due Tuesday 9/10. Trying like hell to hold out testing again until Saturday!! What do you guys think? I'm 11 dpo

I'd test.... But I'm a POAS addict!! Lol



jamiegrl24 said:


> YOU GUYS!!!!!! It's real!!!:):):):):) 10 dpo today and BAM!

Yeah!!!!! Congratulations and a H&H9 to you!



AFM - not feeling so great. Definitely sick today (BOO!!!) and I have to work tonight. =/


----------



## Rickles

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Rickles said:
> 
> 
> I'm out - a week early :(
> 
> Turns out the hot flashes were in fact flu and my GP has me on total bedrest :(
> 
> Not sure if flu or breastfeeding caused AF to come but sad all the same xx
> 
> 
> Are u ever early? I mean is it definitely AF? If so :hug:
> Get urself into bed, and rest until u feel better!
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

No - not this early but it seems very heavy for implantation bleeding :( My GP said to test next week to be sure but she thinks given that it's more flow and less spotting it's probably AF :(


----------



## bec081

jamiegrl24 said:


> YOU GUYS!!!!!! It's real!!!:):):):):) 10 dpo today and BAM!

Super!! Congratulations, so excited for you and another :bfp: on this thread!! Keep them coming!!!!


----------



## Kenziekaykay

September 23rd is my test day!! Can I join?


----------



## Ashlee B x

18th for me! :)


----------



## bec081

Ashlee B x said:


> 18th for me! :)

Hey Ashlee B :wave: your test date's almost the same as mine. Are you testing when af's due? Mines due the 17 th so that's my official tet date but I'll probably cave and test early:dohh:


----------



## Ashlee B x

bec081 said:


> Ashlee B x said:
> 
> 
> 18th for me! :)
> 
> Hey Ashlee B :wave: your test date's almost the same as mine. Are you testing when af's due? Mines due the 17 th so that's my official tet date but I'll probably cave and test early:dohh:Click to expand...

i have zero patience :haha: so most likely test around 10 dpo? i didnt get a bfp till 16dpo with my 2nd so not holding out much hope at anything lol but got loads of IC's so im gona pee on them!! :haha:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Kenziekaykay, and Ashlee B - Ur in! Welcome!!! xxx


----------



## StephieBell84

Sofaqueen77 said:


> bec081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StephieBell84 said:
> 
> 
> Soooo tons of thick white cm today/tonight....AF due Tuesday 9/10. Trying like hell to hold out testing again until Saturday!! What do you guys think? I'm 11 dpo
> 
> Ooh I have no self control... I would definitely :test: That was one of my early symptoms with my ds... Sounds promising!Click to expand...
> 
> Agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Ok tomorrow morning I am testing!!!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Rickles said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rickles said:
> 
> 
> I'm out - a week early :(
> 
> Turns out the hot flashes were in fact flu and my GP has me on total bedrest :(
> 
> Not sure if flu or breastfeeding caused AF to come but sad all the same xx
> 
> 
> Are u ever early? I mean is it definitely AF? If so :hug:
> Get urself into bed, and rest until u feel better!
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> No - not this early but it seems very heavy for implantation bleeding :( My GP said to test next week to be sure but she thinks given that it's more flow and less spotting it's probably AF :(Click to expand...

Chick, I dont think Im gonna put u down as BFN just yet.... I had heavy red/brown IB (large pantyliner) in June, and still got a BFP (it ended in CP, but that irrelevant)

Keep us posted! 

xxxxx


----------



## LiLi2

I need as much reassurance as I can get right now, I'm totally freaking out. Is this legitimate? I couldn't resist this morning...


----------



## lindsaygaye

M not sure how the whole 5 Amy's before your missed period thing works. I've never tested before AF so I'm not sure! But good luck sweetie!


----------



## Ashlee B x

LiLi2 said:


> I need as much reassurance as I can get right now, I'm totally freaking out. Is this legitimate? I couldn't resist this morning...
> 
> View attachment 668775

total BFP!!!!


----------



## lindsaygaye

Anyone have symptoms 5dpo?


----------



## Frizzabelle

LiLi2 said:


> I need as much reassurance as I can get right now, I'm totally freaking out. Is this legitimate? I couldn't resist this morning...
> 
> View attachment 668775

Definitely see a second line on both! Congratulations! x


----------



## Yippie

LiLi2 said:


> I need as much reassurance as I can get right now, I'm totally freaking out. Is this legitimate? I couldn't resist this morning...
> View attachment 668775

Definitely see a second line on the second test !! Congratulations:thumbup:


----------



## DSemcho

LiLi2 said:


> I need as much reassurance as I can get right now, I'm totally freaking out. Is this legitimate? I couldn't resist this morning...
> 
> View attachment 668775

I SEE IT!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:



lindsaygaye said:


> Anyone have symptoms 5dpo?

I don't really feel any symptoms ATM... Except pressure/bloated and peeing a lot 



DH had his appointment today to see if we could figure out what was causing the thick seminal fluid... His PCM (Primary Care Manager) basically told him there was nothing they could do off base and they would suggest we seek a fertility specialist off base in Adana. Only problem with that is that they ONLY cover the initial visit... After that everything else is out of pocket for us (any other appointments, tests and treatments)... And two weeks ago DH specifically said he does not want to pay out of pocket to try and have a baby. It definitely gets me down, and he said that we will try on our own for another 5 or so months and then consider insemination.. :cry: But with his issue being that his swimmers die down to only 5% movement in 2 hours, I don't think insemination is going to get the little buggers in there far/fast enough. And IVF is only like 3k here - but he doesn't want to pay that much for it.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

LiLi2 said:


> I need as much reassurance as I can get right now, I'm totally freaking out. Is this legitimate? I couldn't resist this morning...
> 
> View attachment 668775

eh........
*BFP*
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## Rickles

Sofaqueen77 said:


> LiLi2 said:
> 
> 
> I need as much reassurance as I can get right now, I'm totally freaking out. Is this legitimate? I couldn't resist this morning...
> 
> View attachment 668775
> 
> 
> eh........
> *BFP*
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​Click to expand...



YAY!!! Very happy for you xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

lindsaygaye said:


> Anyone have symptoms 5dpo?

I was 5dpo yesterday... felt tired, had huge appetite, and was quite constipation! HTHs!


DPO 1,2,3 I was immensely tired, I could have fallen asleep at the desk at work, I could barely function!!

I had Red/Brown CM on DPO4, but nothing since..


xxxxxx


----------



## ace28

gah! my stupid temp dipped even lower today. I don't know what to think except that how could I possibly be pregnant with temps like these? so frustrating.


----------



## lindsaygaye

Sofaqueen77 said:


> lindsaygaye said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have symptoms 5dpo?
> 
> I was 5dpo yesterday... felt tired, had huge appetite, and was quite constipation! HTHs!
> 
> 
> DPO 1,2,3 I was immensely tired, I could have fallen asleep at the desk at work, I could barely function!!
> 
> I had Red/Brown CM on DPO4, but nothing since..
> 
> 
> xxxxxxClick to expand...

My cm is creamy thick and white. Not usual for per period but not unusual enough for me to start dancing either..... :nope:


----------



## Angelface2008

Testing on the 9th of September. Already missed my period but I am not going to test until Monday. Just to be sure I don't want to be a POAS addict!


----------



## Angelface2008

Congrats to all the early :BFP: yay


----------



## Phantom

AF didn't show up today so I tested a day early. I can't believe it because the last few days I've been bloated and cramping like AF was coming.


----------



## DSemcho

Phantom said:


> AF didn't show up today so I tested a day early. I can't believe it because the last few days I've been bloated and cramping like AF was coming.

YAY!!! Another BFP!!!! I think that's 2 or 3 today alone!


----------



## Angelface2008

I got my bfp after giving in and decided to take a test...


----------



## Angelface2008

Here is the picture I can't believe it I want to sit on the couch for 12 weeks to make sure my sticky bean will stick! I am quite scared my first pregnancy. The cramping scares me.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Angelface2008 said:


> Here is the picture I can't believe it I want to sit on the couch for 12 weeks to make sure my sticky bean will stick! I am quite scared my first pregnancy. The cramping scares me.

Thats a BRILLIANT BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!
WELL DONE YOU!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance:
:happydance:​


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> Phantom said:
> 
> 
> AF didn't show up today so I tested a day early. I can't believe it because the last few days I've been bloated and cramping like AF was coming.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!! Another BFP!!!! I think that's 2 or 3 today alone!Click to expand...

I cant see the pic!!! But Im assuming another BFP?? Yes?? WOO HOO!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance:
:happydance:
:happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## Angelface2008

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> Here is the picture I can't believe it I want to sit on the couch for 12 weeks to make sure my sticky bean will stick! I am quite scared my first pregnancy. The cramping scares me.
> 
> Thats a BRILLIANT BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WELL DONE YOU!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance:
> :happydance:​Click to expand...

Still in shock! The witch isn't coming but these random cramps scare the crap out of me


----------



## DSemcho

Man I think by the time I get to test everyone else is going to take up all the lucky BFP dust!! lol


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> Man I think by the time I get to test everyone else is going to take up all the lucky BFP dust!! lol

Not a chance!! Ive just ordered another batch of :dust:from ebay!! :thumbup::thumbup:Delivery at 9am tomorrow morning... I went a bit mad and ordered double helpings for all those still waiting!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

Hahahah that made me really giggle.


----------



## Yippie

This indeed seems to be a lucky month-September !! Congratulations ladies :thumbup: all the ones that got their well deserved BFP's, I'll get there someday :)

Sofa, when do you plan to update the list ? I'm just eager to get the BFP numbers :haha:


----------



## Baby_dust11

I got my :bfp: today too ladies!! Looks like September is the lucky month! FX'd for you all to get :bfp: too xXx


----------



## Yippie

Yaaay !!! Congratulations, Awesome news :thumbup:!!


----------



## LiLi2

Congratulations ladies!! I can't believe how many BFPs there are in this thread!!

I did a digi:


----------



## Baby_dust11

Yay Lili2, congrats also!! I did digi too and couldn't look at it, hubby looked first and I knew instantly from his face that it said 'pregnant' Such a strange feeling!! Xx


----------



## Angelface2008

Baby_dust11 said:


> I got my :bfp: today too ladies!! Looks like September is the lucky month! FX'd for you all to get :bfp: too xXx

awesome!!! you are the third for today! on this thread:thumbup:


----------



## Angelface2008

LiLi2 said:


> Congratulations ladies!! I can't believe how many BFPs there are in this thread!!
> 
> I did a digi:
> 
> View attachment 668935


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happy: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: you are number 4 on this thread!! keep them coming this is a lucky day!


----------



## Jrepp

I got another negative today, but AF hasn't shown yet, and hasn't shown any signs yet. Hopefully she won't sneak up on me!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Omg! So many lovely bfps! Keep em comin! x :thumbup:


----------



## ddekerl

BFN but temps dropped and spiked back up....holding out to test at 14dpo....*shrug*


----------



## Jrepp

ddekerl said:


> BFN but temps dropped and spiked back up....holding out to test at 14dpo....*shrug*

That could have been an implantation dip. From there it would take between 5 and 7 days to get a bfp.


----------



## DSemcho

Tonight having cramps/twinges/tugging feeling in the middle of my lower abdomen (uterus area). I put all three cause I've never had this feeling before so I wasn't sure how to really describe it.


----------



## amgraf86

Well I am out :( my husband and I were very upset but there is this month. 
I hope each of you get your BFP's this month.


----------



## Phantom

Wow it's so cool to see so many BFP s on the first page!!


----------



## x Zaly x

Af is here.. Onto cycle two x


----------



## Angelface2008

DSemcho said:


> Tonight having cramps/twinges/tugging feeling in the middle of my lower abdomen (uterus area). I put all three cause I've never had this feeling before so I wasn't sure how to really describe it.

:thumbup: that's a good sign. I got my bfp and I have the same sensations


----------



## LiLi2

Angelface2008 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Tonight having cramps/twinges/tugging feeling in the middle of my lower abdomen (uterus area). I put all three cause I've never had this feeling before so I wasn't sure how to really describe it.
> 
> :thumbup: that's a good sign. I got my bfp and I have the same sensationsClick to expand...

Same here! Good luck DSemcho! :flower:


----------



## Missbx

Hello Af come for me x


----------



## StephieBell84

Wow so happy for all you ladies with BFP's!!!!


----------



## poppygirl05

I.just started temping. Does my.chart look good? Main symptom is superbly sore boobs and nips.


----------



## bec081

Angelface2008 said:


> Testing on the 9th of September. Already missed my period but I am not going to test until Monday. Just to be sure I don't want to be a POAS addict!

You don't get to choose to be a poas addict .. It's an illness! :haha:


----------



## bec081

LiLi2 said:


> I need as much reassurance as I can get right now, I'm totally freaking out. Is this legitimate? I couldn't resist this morning...
> :bfp: definitely! Congrats!
> 
> View attachment 668775




Phantom said:


> AF didn't show up today so I tested a day early. I can't believe it because the last few days I've been bloated and cramping like AF was coming.

Congratulations!! Very cool!



Angelface2008 said:


> Here is the picture I can't believe it I want to sit on the couch for 12 weeks to make sure my sticky bean will stick! I am quite scared my first pregnancy. The cramping scares me.

And again!!! Congrats!! Don't worry, cramping's normal. H&H 9 months to you!



Baby_dust11 said:


> I got my :bfp: today too ladies!! Looks like September is the lucky month! FX'd for you all to get :bfp: too xXx

And yet again! Man this thread is going off!! Congratulations!!



Jrepp said:


> ddekerl said:
> 
> 
> BFN but temps dropped and spiked back up....holding out to test at 14dpo....*shrug*
> 
> That could have been an implantation dip. From there it would take between 5 and 7 days to get a bfp.Click to expand...

I don't know much about charts but that looks interesting!! Could be implantation?! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Please help me if u see it...its super faint as it is 8 dpo...but not sure if its an evap or not...first one is 5dpo, 6dpo, and 8dpo.


----------



## Jalanis22

Is this an evap?


----------



## bec081

O:)O:)


Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 669051
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an evap?

I can't really tell from those pictures.. Sorry! I'd love to say :bfp: but the image is a little small and black& white.. I need some colour O:)


----------



## lindsaygaye

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 669051
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an evap?

It looks like its there very very faint...


----------



## Jalanis22

I really hope so ill keep u guys updated tomorrow.


----------



## dollyminxture

well i think ive had two or three sort of periods this month so im guessing im out. all tests have been bfn, i have no idea when im due on or ovulating, so i think ill wait a couple of month until i regulate :| congrats all BFPs xxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Sofaqueen77 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Man I think by the time I get to test everyone else is going to take up all the lucky BFP dust!! lol
> 
> Not a chance!! Ive just ordered another batch of :dust:from ebay!! :thumbup::thumbup:Delivery at 9am tomorrow morning... I went a bit mad and ordered double helpings for all those still waiting!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Right, our batch arrived! 

I won't be able to upload it all, so here's a little bit! I'll spread the rest out over the month! :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I'm gonna test from today until BFP or AF! I know I'm very early at 7dpo, but sure it can't hurt! 
I've attached this morning test at 5 mins, but it's as negative as bejesus!!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bec081

Sofaqueen77 said:


> I'm gonna test from today until BFP or AF! I know I'm very early at 7dpo, but sure it can't hurt!
> I've attached this morning test at 5 mins, but it's as negative as bejesus!!:haha:

Haha. Love your dedication sofaqueen!! You do what you gotta do.. I really hope to see 2 lines on one of your many upcoming tests :haha:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Yip, everyone can expect daily (if not twice daily) pics from now on!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Angelface2008 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Tonight having cramps/twinges/tugging feeling in the middle of my lower abdomen (uterus area). I put all three cause I've never had this feeling before so I wasn't sure how to really describe it.
> 
> :thumbup: that's a good sign. I got my bfp and I have the same sensationsClick to expand...




LiLi2 said:


> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Tonight having cramps/twinges/tugging feeling in the middle of my lower abdomen (uterus area). I put all three cause I've never had this feeling before so I wasn't sure how to really describe it.
> 
> :thumbup: that's a good sign. I got my bfp and I have the same sensationsClick to expand...
> 
> Same here! Good luck DSemcho! :flower:Click to expand...

Yay! That'd be amazing especially after yesterday!



Sofaqueen77 said:


> I'm gonna test from today until BFP or AF! I know I'm very early at 7dpo, but sure it can't hurt!
> I've attached this morning test at 5 mins, but it's as negative as bejesus!!:haha:

Same here... I took one yesterday just to POAS. I was so sure it'd be a :bfn: that I didn't check it til this morning lol.



Sofaqueen77 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Man I think by the time I get to test everyone else is going to take up all the lucky BFP dust!! lol
> 
> Not a chance!! Ive just ordered another batch of :dust:from ebay!! :thumbup::thumbup:Delivery at 9am tomorrow morning... I went a bit mad and ordered double helpings for all those still waiting!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Right, our batch arrived!
> 
> I won't be able to upload it all, so here's a little bit! I'll spread the rest out over the month! :thumbup:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Woot!


----------



## ace28

Okay, so 6DPO for me and I'm feeling a lot more hopeful!

Last night I had a dream that all my girlfriends got together and sat around a table and tested... and mine was positive! This morning, after 2 days of lower temps, my temp shot back up way way high AND I woke up to loads of creamy CM!!!! :happydance: Adding this to the twinges and crampies I continue to feel... I'm feeling a bit hopeful. :thumbup:

I wish it were time to PEE on something! :haha::dohh:


----------



## 2moms2be

6DPO here, and no signs or symptoms at all. For whatever reason, I'm just not feeling it this cycle, even though we did everything right. So if I get that BFP, it'll be the shock of my life :) I'm eternally hopeful :)

This has been a really lucky month, so you never know!!


----------



## DSemcho

Having a dull pressure sorta cramp in my uterus area again.... AF due in 5 days :/


----------



## lindsaygaye

@ace: I leer like I just can't wait to pee! Maybe even enjoy it? Lol. I'm soooo ready.


----------



## LiLi2

Many of your symptoms sound positive, ladies! Babydust to you all! 

Not sure if this will help, but this is my first ever (known) pregnancy so I'll list my symptoms: 

O day - 4 DPO: very light twinges in the area of my ovaries and uterus. Not localized. 
5-6 DPO: lots of creamy CM and still getting pinches, tired
7-8 DPO: creamy CM, bbs got really sore, took a nap every day
9-10 DPO: Negative HPT's and no symptoms. Thought for sure I was out. 
11 DPO: Breasts so sore that putting on a bra hurt. Could see all the veins in my breasts, took 2 HPTs at 7 AM - positive! Took 2 more at 1:00pm - Super positive! Lots of cramping and feeling like AF would start any moment. Lower back pain.
Today/12 DPO: so far, having cramping and pinching pains all throughout my abdomen. A bit of chest tightness/shortness of breath too, but I think that's from being so excited and nervous the past 24 hours. Still feel like AF is coming. Bloated, gassy, and difficulty sleeping.


----------



## Jrepp

Just tested.....AF 2 days late if she doesn't come today. In the 3 minute test wait.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jrepp said:


> Just tested.....AF 2 days late if she doesn't come today. In the 3 minute test wait.

I'm holding my breath!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Just tested.....AF 2 days late if she doesn't come today. In the 3 minute test wait.
> 
> I'm holding my breath!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Well....... I don't see a line on either frer or dollar store test, but there appears to be a line when inverted......


----------



## LaChona88

* Soooooooo... TODAY is the big day!!... Praying, crossin my fingers, toes and eyes that AF does NOT visit me!!... If she doesn't... Def testing TOMORROW!!... I know I can today but rather wait to see, even tho its killin me... Lol... Good Luck to all of Y'all also!!...​*


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jrepp said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Just tested.....AF 2 days late if she doesn't come today. In the 3 minute test wait.
> 
> I'm holding my breath!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well....... I don't see a line on either frer or dollar store test, but there appears to be a line when inverted......Click to expand...

Can u put up a pic?


----------



## Jrepp

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Just tested.....AF 2 days late if she doesn't come today. In the 3 minute test wait.
> 
> I'm holding my breath!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well....... I don't see a line on either frer or dollar store test, but there appears to be a line when inverted......Click to expand...
> 
> Can u put up a pic?Click to expand...

Here is a link to the photo. I will try to get another photo of it. I can see it when I zoom in.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test172227


----------



## Jrepp

LaChona88 said:


> * Soooooooo... TODAY is the big day!!... Praying, crossin my fingers, toes and eyes that AF does NOT visit me!!... If she doesn't... Def testing TOMORROW!!... I know I can today but rather wait to see, even tho its killin me... Lol... Good Luck to all of Y'all also!!...​*

Good luck!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Well I think I can now say I am out. Spotting this afternoon although not come to anything yet, but bad AF cramps.
I hate seeing the BFN but on a positive this is my first month off BCP so it looks likely (this month anyway) that my cycle has returned to normalish, I was a bit scared due to being back on BCP for 7.5yr since having DD and that I am 31 my cycles might be bit mixed up but with AF arriving I can look at enjoying cycle number 2.

Well done to all the BFP they are coming in fast, delighted for you ladies and your other halves 

Roll on next 2ww


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jrepp said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Just tested.....AF 2 days late if she doesn't come today. In the 3 minute test wait.
> 
> I'm holding my breath!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well....... I don't see a line on either frer or dollar store test, but there appears to be a line when inverted......Click to expand...
> 
> Can u put up a pic?Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a link to the photo. I will try to get another photo of it. I can see it when I zoom in.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test172227Click to expand...

I can see a faint line without zooming! This is so exciting!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Just tested.....AF 2 days late if she doesn't come today. In the 3 minute test wait.
> 
> I'm holding my breath!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well....... I don't see a line on either frer or dollar store test, but there appears to be a line when inverted......Click to expand...
> 
> Can u put up a pic?Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a link to the photo. I will try to get another photo of it. I can see it when I zoom in.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test172227Click to expand...
> 
> I can see a faint line without zooming! This is so exciting!!!Click to expand...

Im going to take another test tomorrow....hopefully the line will get darker and more visible. Unfortunately I ran out of tests, so I have to convince my husband that we need more.


----------



## DSemcho

I see the line to... I say wait two more days then test again.


DH made ribs and succotash for dinner, and now I have heartburn and nausea. :/
Still cramping so I'm sure AF is on the way.... Boo.


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> I see the line to... I say wait two more days then test again.
> 
> 
> DH made ribs and succotash for dinner, and now I have heartburn and nausea. :/
> Still cramping so I'm sure AF is on the way.... Boo.

My love said he would be totally fine with getting more tests, so I don't have to sneak around him. I think he's excited LOL. I haven't been able to keep anything down for about 4 days now, so I know how you feel. Have you tried the Walmart brand antacids? They are $0.88 and the best I've tried.

Fingers crossed its just growing pains and not the witch coming to get you.


----------



## WDWJess

Hi
Congratulations to all the :bfp:
Gl for next month for those who've already been visited by :witch:
:dust: for those still waiting to test
Please can you add me for 10th


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I see the line to... I say wait two more days then test again.
> 
> 
> DH made ribs and succotash for dinner, and now I have heartburn and nausea. :/
> Still cramping so I'm sure AF is on the way.... Boo.
> 
> My love said he would be totally fine with getting more tests, so I don't have to sneak around him. I think he's excited LOL. I haven't been able to keep anything down for about 4 days now, so I know how you feel. Have you tried the Walmart brand antacids? They are $0.88 and the best I've tried.
> 
> Fingers crossed its just growing pains and not the witch coming to get you.Click to expand...

I wish I could go to Walmart lol. My husband is in the USAF and we're stationed over in Turkey. 

I hope it's growing pains, but I'm a very pessimistic person lol.

I definitely want to see your next test though!!


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I see the line to... I say wait two more days then test again.
> 
> 
> DH made ribs and succotash for dinner, and now I have heartburn and nausea. :/
> Still cramping so I'm sure AF is on the way.... Boo.
> 
> My love said he would be totally fine with getting more tests, so I don't have to sneak around him. I think he's excited LOL. I haven't been able to keep anything down for about 4 days now, so I know how you feel. Have you tried the Walmart brand antacids? They are $0.88 and the best I've tried.
> 
> Fingers crossed its just growing pains and not the witch coming to get you.Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could go to Walmart lol. My husband is in the USAF and we're stationed over in Turkey.
> 
> I hope it's growing pains, but I'm a very pessimistic person lol.
> 
> I definitely want to see your next test though!!Click to expand...

I will totally post it. Probably going to retest in the morning lol. I can't help it.


----------



## Jalanis22

Do u guys know how accurate the Answer brand pregnancy tests Are? I took one today as im 9dpo and a faint second line showed up but i, scared for it to be a false positive.


----------



## DSemcho

If your unsure go get an FRER.


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea thats what im gonna do cause i also have dollar tests but i think those dont pick as much since they say on day of expected period and this one i saw right away cause i had done the other one at 6dpo and it had nothing at all....


----------



## DSemcho

How many DPO?

Also can you post a pic of the test you took? And how long after did you look at the test?


----------



## Wizz

Im out! af showed up!
Congrats to all those who got their bfp's x


----------



## bec081

Jrepp said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Just tested.....AF 2 days late if she doesn't come today. In the 3 minute test wait.
> 
> I'm holding my breath!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well....... I don't see a line on either frer or dollar store test, but there appears to be a line when inverted......Click to expand...
> 
> Can u put up a pic?Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a link to the photo. I will try to get another photo of it. I can see it when I zoom in.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test172227Click to expand...

I think I can see it too! Can't wait to see your next one.. The suspense..


----------



## Jalanis22

Im 9dpo. Ill post a pic right now....i took a digi a few mins ago n said not pregnant but i opened the casing and it had 2 lines so not sure wats goin on


----------



## Jalanis22

This is it...i took four different pics so not sure if u can see it, but i can.


----------



## bec081

I'm not sure Jalanis ?? If I squint I think I can maybe see something!! Keep testing!!!! Hopefully we'll see it darker in another day or 2, 9dpo is still very early!! I don't know how many units of hcg answer tests pick up on?? Are they as sensitive as the first response ones? Good luck Hun, hopefully you'll be announcing a :bfp: before we know it!!


----------



## Jalanis22

View attachment 669335



This is it....i took four different pics so not sure if u can see it, but i can.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea on picture i underwtand but on seeing eye to eye i do see the line..


----------



## bec081

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 669335
> 
> 
> 
> This is it....i took four different pics so not sure if u can see it, but i can.

[/QUOTE]

Is that a different pic?? The more I look at it.. The more I think I can see a faint line!!! Keep testing!!


----------



## Jalanis22

I think so lol....i did a digi but im confused so i bought FRER ill do one when i need to go to the rr hopefully a BFp


----------



## bec081

Well that's very exciting. Make sure you cross your legs for a while so that lots of hcg builds up in your pee :rofl:


----------



## Lilly12

I don't see it, I do see a little stripe at the top but I don't think the line goes all the way down? Test again tomorrow!! FX'ed !


----------



## Jalanis22

Yes lilly u cant see it in the pic much but on person u can actually see it...


----------



## Jalanis22

This is another pic.


----------



## Angelface2008

I don't see it :( but I am blind keep testing


----------



## justagirl2

hi all TTC #1, testing September 17th. hope this is our lucky month!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Guysss i just did an FRER and line showed up faint.


----------



## Nightnurse

*Put me down for the 10th*


----------



## Jalanis22

This is my FRER result...its faint pink it showed up right away.


----------



## bec081

justagirl2 said:


> hi all TTC #1, testing September 17th. hope this is our lucky month!!!

Hi justagirl2 :wave: 
We have the same test date... Although I think I'll do a few sneaky early ones :winkwink: GL!


----------



## justagirl2

bec081 said:


> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> hi all TTC #1, testing September 17th. hope this is our lucky month!!!
> 
> Hi justagirl2 :wave:
> We have the same test date... Although I think I'll do a few sneaky early ones :winkwink: GL!Click to expand...

i will probably sneak a few ones in too! my husband gets home from his trip next saturday night and we'll only get to see each other on Sunday before i then leave for work, so it would be nice to know some news to share with him in person! hope you get your BFP -- keep me posted!


----------



## ace28

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 669369
> 
> 
> 
> This is my FRER result...its faint pink it showed up right away.

I see it... it's verrrrrryyy faint and I can't tell if it's pink (ie, real) or not. Test tomorrow! Excited for you.


----------



## Jalanis22

Yay ace thanks for ur concern but it is pink i could still see it. I also did an equate blue dye test l l and came back positive...so Fx for all of us.


----------



## bec081

justagirl2 said:


> bec081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> hi all TTC #1, testing September 17th. hope this is our lucky month!!!
> 
> Hi justagirl2 :wave:
> We have the same test date... Although I think I'll do a few sneaky early ones :winkwink: GL!Click to expand...
> 
> i will probably sneak a few ones in too! my husband gets home from his trip next saturday night and we'll only get to see each other on Sunday before i then leave for work, so it would be nice to know some news to share with him in person! hope you get your BFP -- keep me posted!Click to expand...

Aw that would be lovely for you... Really hope you get it!! The time to :test: can't come quick enough!! I ordered my pg tests online last week thinking they would take a while to arrive. But they are here already, so now I have exercise super self control not to crack them open and poas even though I know full well what the result would be at this stage!!! :haha: Keep me posted on your symptoms also... Obsessing over other people's symptoms helps distract me from my own!!!


----------



## bec081

Jalanis22 said:


> Yay ace thanks for ur concern but it is pink i could still see it. I also did an equate blue dye test l l and came back positive...so Fx for all of us.

Hey Jalanis22
That's soooo exciting!! Keep us posted!!



ace28 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 669369
> 
> 
> 
> This is my FRER result...its faint pink it showed up right away.
> 
> I see it... it's verrrrrryyy faint and I can't tell if it's pink (ie, real) or not. Test tomorrow! Excited for you.Click to expand...

Hey Ace28,
I really don't know much about charts so by no means (at all!!) am I an expert but your chart looks interesting.. Are you feeling any different this cycle?


----------



## lindsaygaye

Ladies I have a dilemma. My cm is very creamy which is a good sign but right before AF I always get extremely clumsy and today I started my pre AF clumsiness. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jalanis22

bec081 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Yay ace thanks for ur concern but it is pink i could still see it. I also did an equate blue dye test l l and came back positive...so Fx for all of us.
> 
> Hey Jalanis22
> That's soooo exciting!! Keep us posted!!
> 
> 
> 
> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 669369
> 
> 
> 
> This is my FRER result...its faint pink it showed up right away.Click to expand...
> 
> I see it... it's verrrrrryyy faint and I can't tell if it's pink (ie, real) or not. Test tomorrow! Excited for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Ace28,
> I really don't know much about charts so by no means (at all!!) am I an expert but your chart looks interesting.. Are you feeling any different this cycle?Click to expand...




Sure will...ill test tomorrow with FMU and FRER....


----------



## bec081

Jalanis22 said:


> bec081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Yay ace thanks for ur concern but it is pink i could still see it. I also did an equate blue dye test l l and came back positive...so Fx for all of us.
> 
> Hey Jalanis22
> That's soooo exciting!! Keep us posted!!
> 
> 
> 
> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 669369
> 
> 
> 
> This is my FRER result...its faint pink it showed up right away.Click to expand...
> 
> I see it... it's verrrrrryyy faint and I can't tell if it's pink (ie, real) or not. Test tomorrow! Excited for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Ace28,
> I really don't know much about charts so by no means (at all!!) am I an expert but your chart looks interesting.. Are you feeling any different this cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure will...ill test tomorrow with FMU and FRER....Click to expand...

Ooh the double whammy!! Fingers crossed!! Look forward to the progression!


----------



## KatBar

Please add me to September 14 - thanks :)


----------



## DSemcho

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 669335
> 
> 
> 
> This is it...i took four different pics so not sure if u can see it, but i can.

I'm gonna upload this to countdown so I can use the tools.



lindsaygaye said:


> Ladies I have a dilemma. My cm is very creamy which is a good sign but right before AF I always get extremely clumsy and today I started my pre AF clumsiness. What do you guys think?

Hah pre AF clumsiness? Could it be you're thinking about it enough to cause it? Any symptoms of pregnancy? How many DPO?


AFM: Still had more cramps last night so I think AF might be on the way within the next three days. I don't normally get cramps like this until I'm on my like day 2 or 3 of my flow. Didn't check my CP yet.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 669335
> 
> 
> 
> This is it...i took four different pics so not sure if u can see it, but i can.
> 
> I'm gonna upload this to countdown so I can use the tools.
> 
> 
> 
> lindsaygaye said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I have a dilemma. My cm is very creamy which is a good sign but right before AF I always get extremely clumsy and today I started my pre AF clumsiness. What do you guys think?Click to expand...
> 
> Hah pre AF clumsiness? Could it be you're thinking about it enough to cause it? Any symptoms of pregnancy? How many DPO?Click to expand...

Thats exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Morning everyone!
Well, another BFN this morning! Only 8dpo so not too bothered!!
I just reallly hope I get a BFP on Tuesday for OHs birthday!!

Ive added all the newbies... I know there are a few possible BFPs, so I'll hold out until you guys are sure!!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bec081

Unlucky Sofaqueen.. I'll watch for tomorrow's test results!! Lots of :dust: to you!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Bfn at 10 dpo for me :(


----------



## Jalanis22

DSemcho said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 669335
> 
> 
> 
> This is it...i took four different pics so not sure if u can see it, but i can.
> 
> I'm gonna upload this to countdown so I can use the tools.
> 
> 
> 
> lindsaygaye said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I have a dilemma. My cm is very creamy which is a good sign but right before AF I always get extremely clumsy and today I started my pre AF clumsiness. What do you guys think?Click to expand...
> 
> Hah pre AF clumsiness? Could it be you're thinking about it enough to cause it? Any symptoms of pregnancy? How many DPO?
> 
> 
> AFM: Still had more cramps last night so I think AF might be on the way within the next three days. I don't normally get cramps like this until I'm on my like day 2 or 3 of my flow. Didn't check my CP yet.Click to expand...



Even if i was thinking bout it then why did get 3 positives....


----------



## lindsaygaye

I'm only 7dpo. I wanna test today... Soooooo bad. Lol


----------



## lindsaygaye

The only real symptom I have is really really creamy cm. very moist down there AF due in 6 days


----------



## Sofaqueen77

No harm in testing now, if ya have any cheapies? Just remember that it's super early... And the probability of a BFN is massive! 

But I am a self confessed POAS addict, and I started testing yesterday at 7dpo, nd will continue until BFP or AF! It was BFN for me yesterday and this morning!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I've creamy, kinda chalky CM the last few days, last nite I had shooting pains in my left boob! 

Even after a 12hr hold, so super concentrated urine, it was BFN this morning!


----------



## lindsaygaye

I've heard of some BFPs at 7dpo but irk where to get super cheap tests otherwise I would. Cheapest I found was 3 tests for over ten dollars and that is expensive lol


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Ah I always keep a stash of Internet cheapies in the house! I usually order 40 ICs at a time!


----------



## lindsaygaye

Do you get them from amazon?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Usually off eBay!


----------



## DSemcho

Took a FRER just because I could... Thought I saw something SUPER faint but idk.... I think I have line eye... What do ya'll think?


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/photo_zps9a681cdc.jpg


Here it is on Countdown so if you want you can use the tools.
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=172528


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I think I see something very faint........
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BabyDream2011

I just got 30 10mui tests for £2.50 free p+p ,off ebay girls, heres the link if anybody else is interested in some lol :)


----------



## BabyDream2011

DSemcho said:


> Took a FRER just because I could... Thought I saw something SUPER faint but idk.... I think I have line eye... What do ya'll think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/photo_zps9a681cdc.jpg
> 
> 
> Here it is on Countdown so if you want you can use the tools.
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=172528

And also i see the line that sofa queen can see but it seems to close to the control line or does that not matter, :wacko:


----------



## DSemcho

I'm really not sure  

I admit I wasn't expecting a line at only 7DPO


----------



## BabyDream2011

DSemcho said:


> I'm really not sure
> 
> I admit I wasn't expecting a line at only 7DPO


Im not too sure either hun but im around the same dpo as you i think, ive had a messed up confusing cycle but i tested negative yesterday morn but im going to be testing again in around a 4/5 days as i think i ovulated late with some strange mid-cycle bleeding and EWCM 3 days before my expected AF date (6th) :wacko: :dohh:

I hope you get a stong bfp soon hun, goodluck :hugs: x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I agree with SofaQueen I see a Very faint line when you invert it. Woohooo Your on Your way!! Good Luck hun. Id retest in a few days.. Fxd you get your BFP!


----------



## Jrepp

15dpo, 12 day LP, still no signs of AF. What is taking this BFP so long.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jalanis22

Ill post pic in a bit...just did my last FRER im 10dpo and now u can definitely see th second line much better than yesterday.


----------



## Jalanis22

This is my positive.....im sorry but my phone has a really bad camera that u may not see it clear.


----------



## DSemcho

I see something!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Finally!! My phone has a bad camera but if u saw the test in person u dont even have to squint or anything...the line is there and pink...it came within 2 mins..


----------



## justagirl2

bec081 said:


> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bec081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> hi all TTC #1, testing September 17th. hope this is our lucky month!!!
> 
> Hi justagirl2 :wave:
> We have the same test date... Although I think I'll do a few sneaky early ones :winkwink: GL!Click to expand...
> 
> i will probably sneak a few ones in too! my husband gets home from his trip next saturday night and we'll only get to see each other on Sunday before i then leave for work, so it would be nice to know some news to share with him in person! hope you get your BFP -- keep me posted!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw that would be lovely for you... Really hope you get it!! The time to :test: can't come quick enough!! I ordered my pg tests online last week thinking they would take a while to arrive. But they are here already, so now I have exercise super self control not to crack them open and poas even though I know full well what the result would be at this stage!!! :haha: Keep me posted on your symptoms also... Obsessing over other people's symptoms helps distract me from my own!!!Click to expand...

Feeling better today... Still some twingy ovary pains. Lots of creamy CM. I just ordered some IC off of amazon that will get here this week! Thinking I may test Friday or Saturday (will be 10-11 dpo) so I can tell my husband good news if there is any. If not and I have to wait til AF comes... I won't see him again til the NEXT Friday and I want to be able to tell him in person! Ugh...


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jalanis22 said:


> Finally!! My phone has a bad camera but if u saw the test in person u dont even have to squint or anything...the line is there and pink...it came within 2 mins..

Woohoo!!!!! Am I putting u down as BFP?????? 

::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance:
:happydance:​


----------



## Sofaqueen77

As for me.... 8dpo.......BFN without a doubt!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jalanis22

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Finally!! My phone has a bad camera but if u saw the test in person u dont even have to squint or anything...the line is there and pink...it came within 2 mins..
> 
> Woohoo!!!!! Am I putting u down as BFP??????
> 
> ::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance:
> :happydance:​Click to expand...



Well i do want u to put it but since its my second time TTC im scared to get my AF when i already got 4 positives since im due for my AF on thursday...but yea go ahead lol


----------



## Jalanis22

Sofaqueen77 said:


> As for me.... 8dpo.......BFN without a doubt!!!!!



I kept getting BFN with dollar cheapies thats why i did Answer brand test and FRER but at 9dpo


----------



## justagirl2

Jalanis22 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Finally!! My phone has a bad camera but if u saw the test in person u dont even have to squint or anything...the line is there and pink...it came within 2 mins..
> 
> Woohoo!!!!! Am I putting u down as BFP??????
> 
> ::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance:
> :happydance:​Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well i do want u to put it but since its my second time TTC im scared to get my AF when i already got 4 positives since im due for my AF on thursday...but yea go ahead lolClick to expand...

Yeah!!!! Congratulations to you!


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks justagirl.....im happy/excited but scared for AF to show and have gotten 4 positives lol maybe im jus thinking that way since my AF is due til thurs.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jalanis22 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> As for me.... 8dpo.......BFN without a doubt!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I kept getting BFN with dollar cheapies thats why i did Answer brand test and FRER but at 9dpoClick to expand...

I have to ClearBlues digi's but I'm keeping them for 10dpo, and hopefully 14dpo!! I'm might cave and drive into town and get a frer for tomorrow morning! I'll keep ye posted! 

CONGRATS AGAIN, I ABSOLUTELY LOVE SEEING BFPs!!!!!!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 669567
> 
> 
> 
> This is my positive.....im sorry but my phone has a really bad camera that u may not see it clear.




DSemcho said:


> Took a FRER just because I could... Thought I saw something SUPER faint but idk.... I think I have line eye... What do ya'll think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/photo_zps9a681cdc.jpg
> 
> 
> Here it is on Countdown so if you want you can use the tools.
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=172528

I knew that batch of BABYDUST from eBay was good stuff!!!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> As for me.... 8dpo.......BFN without a doubt!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I kept getting BFN with dollar cheapies thats why i did Answer brand test and FRER but at 9dpoClick to expand...
> 
> I have to ClearBlues digi's but I'm keeping them for 10dpo, and hopefully 14dpo!! I'm might cave and drive into town and get a frer for tomorrow morning! I'll keep ye posted!
> 
> CONGRATS AGAIN, I ABSOLUTELY LOVE SEEING BFPs!!!!!!!Click to expand...


im not gonna lie yesterday i did a clearblue digi and it came back as not pregnant but idk the sensitivity but then after i did the frer snd came back positive and have done 3 more and all positive


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Ya, from reading different posts here people definitely prefer FRER to the ClearBlues, they more sensitive I think!


----------



## DSemcho

Should I take my cheapie or wondfo tonight?


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea so start with FRER...i still have a clearblue digi but im just gonna wait longer since it didnt pick up yesterday.


----------



## Jalanis22

DSemcho said:


> Should I take my cheapie or wondfo tonight?

How many dpo are u?


----------



## Lilly12

bfn @ 8 dpo fmu
 



Attached Files:







8dpo.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## justagirl2

Jalanis22 said:


> Thanks justagirl.....im happy/excited but scared for AF to show and have gotten 4 positives lol maybe im jus thinking that way since my AF is due til thurs.

i don't blame you i would be too but the signs are good! fx for you!


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> bfn @ 8 dpo fmu

Keep testing i also kept getting bfn with cheapies...tomorrow test with an frer .


----------



## Jalanis22

justagirl2 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks justagirl.....im happy/excited but scared for AF to show and have gotten 4 positives lol maybe im jus thinking that way since my AF is due til thurs.
> 
> i don't blame you i would be too but the signs are good! fx for you!Click to expand...



Thankss alot..


----------



## Jrepp

Jalanis22 said:


> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks justagirl.....im happy/excited but scared for AF to show and have gotten 4 positives lol maybe im jus thinking that way since my AF is due til thurs.
> 
> i don't blame you i would be too but the signs are good! fx for you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thankss alot..Click to expand...

I am so excited for you. I'm 3 days late and still haven't gotten a bfp. Keep us posted when you take the digi


----------



## DSemcho

Jalanis22 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Should I take my cheapie or wondfo tonight?
> 
> How many dpo are u?Click to expand...

Minimum 7DPO. Not 100%, but I know the minimum.


----------



## Jalanis22

Well i mean its too early but we all test too early so go ahead...


----------



## justagirl2

Jrepp said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks justagirl.....im happy/excited but scared for AF to show and have gotten 4 positives lol maybe im jus thinking that way since my AF is due til thurs.
> 
> i don't blame you i would be too but the signs are good! fx for you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thankss alot..Click to expand...
> 
> I am so excited for you. I'm 3 days late and still haven't gotten a bfp. Keep us posted when you take the digiClick to expand...

oh wow that would be maddening! are you having any symptoms? are your cycles regular?


----------



## Jrepp

justagirl2 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks justagirl.....im happy/excited but scared for AF to show and have gotten 4 positives lol maybe im jus thinking that way since my AF is due til thurs.
> 
> i don't blame you i would be too but the signs are good! fx for you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thankss alot..Click to expand...
> 
> I am so excited for you. I'm 3 days late and still haven't gotten a bfp. Keep us posted when you take the digiClick to expand...
> 
> oh wow that would be maddening! are you having any symptoms? are your cycles regular?Click to expand...

I have had so much nausea and have vomited every time I've eaten, mild pressure, tender breasts, headache, lots of cm...... My cycles are regular. I ovulate between cd16 and 20, and have always had a 12 day luteal phase. This month I ovulated cd 15, and I should have started 3 days ago! I am pretty sure I implanted 9dpo so a positive urine test should be here. I may have to call my dr and go in for a blood test.


----------



## Jalanis22

justagirl2 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks justagirl.....im happy/excited but scared for AF to show and have gotten 4 positives lol maybe im jus thinking that way since my AF is due til thurs.
> 
> i don't blame you i would be too but the signs are good! fx for you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thankss alot..Click to expand...
> 
> I am so excited for you. I'm 3 days late and still haven't gotten a bfp. Keep us posted when you take the digiClick to expand...
> 
> 
> oh wow that would be maddening! are you having any symptoms? are your cycles regular?Click to expand...


Yes my cycles r regular...only symptom is my bbs....sometimes they hurt alot mostly when i take off my bra....they wanna be free lol but i use bra everywhere just not to sleep


----------



## Lilly12

just lightened my pic ... can anyone see anything?
i have line eye bad lol :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







8 dpo lighten.png
File size: 99.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jalanis22

I did a dollar test and also a faint positive...


----------



## DSemcho

I think I see something. Can you get closer and clearer?


----------



## DSemcho

Jalanis22 said:


> I did a dollar test and also a faint positive...

I wanna see!!


----------



## LaChona88

AF was supposed to visit yesterday and i was crossing my fingers that she wouldnt visit today either. Tested this mornin and got a BFN. Ill test again tomorrow mornin if AF doesnt come today... Still def feelin tired as heck!!... Boobies feel more full nd nipples are darker nd getting bigger with the little bumps around the areolas.. O and when i squeeze them milky, white liquid comes out of em.. is that normal right now?!... nd still havin mild cramps but not as bad as AF ones at all.. nd im still trying to get over this little "cold" ive had since 8dpo.... What are yalls thoughts on all this ladies?!


----------



## Lilly12

DSemcho said:


> I think I see something. Can you get closer and clearer?

only took 1 pic... will test again tomorrow


----------



## Jbbsturm

Will you add me for September 17th. I'm feeling really optimistic about this month. It is my fourth month trying.


----------



## lindsaygaye

Guys I ordered my tests from amazon today. I bought clinical guard. I hope they work. They should arrive on or by sept. 12


----------



## DSemcho

I did take a cassette cheapie - pretty sure it's negatorio. But when you invert you see something glowing.... 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=172597

Told DH it was someone else's (hid my SN) and asked him if he saw two glowing lines and he pointed strait to the one on the right....


----------



## dcm_mw12

Af due Sept 28th so that'll be my testing day :)


----------



## ace28

omg you guys, so... I just went to check my CM (with 7 days left until AF is due) and it's creamy/watery but there was a teeny tiny bit of brown streaking in it. I also had a temp dip this morning to JUST above coverline. 

Could this be implantation bleeding?


----------



## DSemcho

ace28 said:


> omg you guys, so... I just went to check my CM (with 7 days left until AF is due) and it's creamy/watery but there was a teeny tiny bit of brown streaking in it. I also had a temp dip this morning to JUST above coverline.
> 
> Could this be implantation bleeding?

Sounds very possible!! Yay!!!


----------



## Lilly12

ace28 said:


> omg you guys, so... I just went to check my CM (with 7 days left until AF is due) and it's creamy/watery but there was a teeny tiny bit of brown streaking in it. I also had a temp dip this morning to JUST above coverline.
> 
> Could this be implantation bleeding?

Ohhh sounds like it!! exciting :happydance:

--- edit ---
just looked at your chart, are you sure you ovulated already ?


----------



## ace28

Lilly12 said:


> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> omg you guys, so... I just went to check my CM (with 7 days left until AF is due) and it's creamy/watery but there was a teeny tiny bit of brown streaking in it. I also had a temp dip this morning to JUST above coverline.
> 
> Could this be implantation bleeding?
> 
> Ohhh sounds like it!! exciting :happydance:
> 
> --- edit ---
> just looked at your chart, are you sure you ovulated already ?Click to expand...


I'm *pretty* sure, but if you're asking why my temps are so crazy high/low- I have no idea. :haha: The high temps though, I never ever have unless I've already ovulated, and I also did get the positive OPK. So I'm reasonably sure...

I was actually wondering/thinking if the first dip could be fallback rise? and then this one today be an implantation dip? IDK, ha! 

This is also my first cycle postpartum. I've heard they can be wonky.


----------



## dcm_mw12

I'll be checking my CM and Cervical position this cycle with ttc


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Evening everyone!!!

Well I went into town and bought 2 FRER's, 15.99!!! Flipping Hell!!!! And of course I tested.... I can see.......... Absolutely NOTHING! :growlmad:

When I went to test I noticed more brown CM (similar to what I had on 4dpo), so I don't know, maybe early AF? If it is, I will be gutted!!!:nope:

I am going to continue to test anyway.........

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

There ya go!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## lindsaygaye

I should have paid the express shipping on my tests from amazon!!


----------



## Jalanis22

This is my frer from today morning...its much pinker than in the picture...bad cameras i have lol


----------



## Jalanis22

I bought more frer for tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## justagirl2

Jalanis22 said:


> I bought more frer for tomorrow

i can't see it but it is a bit blurry on my screen! test tomorrow!!!


----------



## justagirl2

lindsaygaye said:


> Guys I ordered my tests from amazon today. I bought clinical guard. I hope they work. They should arrive on or by sept. 12

yay!! mine are getting here the 10th. just another thing to wait for. :wacko:


----------



## Jalanis22

justagirl2 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> I bought more frer for tomorrow
> 
> i can't see it but it is a bit blurry on my screen! test tomorrow!!!Click to expand...



Try seeing it without clicking on it...i have the old ipad so u might know the megapixels on it...its darker...


----------



## justagirl2

lindsaygaye said:


> I should have paid the express shipping on my tests from amazon!!

i broke down and paid for it and it was more than the tests! haha. i guess you could call me impatient.


----------



## justagirl2

Jalanis22 said:


> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> I bought more frer for tomorrow
> 
> i can't see it but it is a bit blurry on my screen! test tomorrow!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Try seeing it without clicking on it...i have the old ipad so u might know the megapixels on it...its darker...Click to expand...

yes if i keep it small and squint i do think i might see something!


----------



## Jalanis22

justagirl2 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> I bought more frer for tomorrow
> 
> i can't see it but it is a bit blurry on my screen! test tomorrow!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Try seeing it without clicking on it...i have the old ipad so u might know the megapixels on it...its darker...Click to expand...
> 
> yes if i keep it small and squint i do think i might see something!Click to expand...

Lol i dont need to squint i see it...but its sure progressed from yesterday


----------



## Jalanis22

Lol i tried zooming in so hopefully u can c it.


----------



## Lilly12

i still dont see your lines either .. might just be different brightness etc on the computer..


----------



## Jalanis22

Yea i think kts my ipad and phone :/.....i took the steip out of the casing and put it next to the one from yesterday and there is progression let me see if it will show here. Im havin a hard time


----------



## bigbloomerz

Can i Be added to the list please? My test date is 24th September.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ok i tried lol hopefully u see it.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

bigbloomerz said:


> Can i Be added to the list please? My test date is 24th September.

Done!! Welcome bigbloomerz :flower:

Xxxxx


----------



## ace28

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 669689
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i tried lol hopefully u see it.

barely, barely, barely. but I do see a line on the second test up that looks pink! :happydance:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Sofaqueen77 said:


> bigbloomerz said:
> 
> 
> Can i Be added to the list please? My test date is 24th September.
> 
> Done!! Welcome bigbloomerz :flower:
> 
> XxxxxClick to expand...

Thank you :) x


----------



## Jalanis22

Lol yea the first one fromtop is 6dpo and had nothing then it ws yesterday 9dpo and today 10dpo and in person u can see more color and it progressed a bit


----------



## DSemcho

Welcome Bloomerz! This seems to be a lucky thread!

Boobs are a little sore tonight... And really gassy... Pms?


----------



## justagirl2

Jalanis22 said:


> Lol yea the first one fromtop is 6dpo and had nothing then it ws yesterday 9dpo and today 10dpo and in person u can see more color and it progressed a bit

yes i do see a faint pink line! what are you planning to do tomorrow as far as testing! hope this is it for you!


----------



## Jalanis22

justagirl2 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Lol yea the first one fromtop is 6dpo and had nothing then it ws yesterday 9dpo and today 10dpo and in person u can see more color and it progressed a bit
> 
> yes i do see a faint pink line! what are you planning to do tomorrow as far as testing! hope this is it for you!Click to expand...

Thanks justagirl...i bought frer again those give me better results than cheapie ones...i did a cheapie one and u can see it but its a bit fainter than these of forst response..i woke up at 5am needing to pee so i had to but then i did the test with second morning urine.


----------



## lindsaygaye

Ladies update AF due in 4 days. Getting anxious!! Nervous/excited maybe?


----------



## Jalanis22

lindsaygaye said:


> Ladies update AF due in 4 days. Getting anxious!! Nervous/excited maybe?

Testt!!!my AF is due on thursday and i got positives with FRER


----------



## lindsaygaye

Jalanis22 said:


> lindsaygaye said:
> 
> 
> Ladies update AF due in 4 days. Getting anxious!! Nervous/excited maybe?
> 
> Testt!!!my AF is due on thursday and i got positives with FRERClick to expand...

What's FRER?


----------



## justagirl2

Jalanis22 said:


> lindsaygaye said:
> 
> 
> Ladies update AF due in 4 days. Getting anxious!! Nervous/excited maybe?
> 
> Testt!!!my AF is due on thursday and i got positives with FRERClick to expand...

yes do you have any ICs around??


----------



## DSemcho

lindsaygaye said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindsaygaye said:
> 
> 
> Ladies update AF due in 4 days. Getting anxious!! Nervous/excited maybe?
> 
> Testt!!!my AF is due on thursday and i got positives with FRERClick to expand...
> 
> What's FRER?Click to expand...

First Response Early Result


----------



## lindsaygaye

I have to wait until tomorrow! But I sure will!! I wanna test now but that is a half hour drive to Wal mart and back lol


----------



## Jalanis22

Those FRER are good to detect soon..whatever you test on keep us updated


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> Welcome Bloomerz! This seems to be a lucky thread!
> 
> Boobs are a little sore tonight... And really gassy... Pms?

What DPO are u again? 
I tested with a FRER this evening after a 4hr hold, and nothing! :nope:

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

DSemcho said:


> Welcome Bloomerz! This seems to be a lucky thread!
> 
> Boobs are a little sore tonight... And really gassy... Pms?

Thank you and I hope it is Lucky! I OV'd today, Cycle day 13, Hopefully it will be lucky for me :)


----------



## lindsaygaye

M problem is that this would be a 26 day cycle and I was pretty regular 28 days. But even the two less days would have me be positive? Right?


----------



## DSemcho

Sofaqueen77 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Bloomerz! This seems to be a lucky thread!
> 
> Boobs are a little sore tonight... And really gassy... Pms?
> 
> What DPO are u again?
> I tested with a FRER this evening after a 4hr hold, and nothing! :nope:
> 
> XxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Was 7 when I tested, but now that its after midnight here I' now 8DPO lol


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Teehee! Well in 1 hr and 35 mins.... I'll be 9dpo!! 
Talk about wishing our lives away!! 

xxxx


----------



## Jalanis22

In 8hrs ill b 11dpo lol


----------



## DSemcho

Haha I know right? I just feel lucky.... My dogs aren't to happy about the gassyness... And my DH looked at me and asked me why the couch was vibrating


----------



## Jalanis22

fRER are calling me but nooooot til tomorrow...its addicting once you get a ( l l )


----------



## bigbloomerz

DSemcho said:
 

> Haha I know right? I just feel lucky.... My dogs aren't to happy about the gassyness... And my DH looked at me and asked me why the couch was vibrating

Lol at Couch Vibrating.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Jalanis22 said:


> fRER are calling me but nooooot til tomorrow...its addicting once you get a ( l l )

Wait for that morning wee :)


----------



## Jalanis22

bigbloomerz said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> fRER are calling me but nooooot til tomorrow...its addicting once you get a ( l l )
> 
> Wait for that morning wee :)Click to expand...

Lol i know i just cant help it i guess once u get a positive u feel excited and want to do more lol but yea ill wait hopefully i can hold wee this time and not wake up at 5 am.


----------



## DSemcho

I need Wednesday to get here (or at least Tuesday!!) ASAP!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Jalanis22 said:


> bigbloomerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> fRER are calling me but nooooot til tomorrow...its addicting once you get a ( l l )
> 
> Wait for that morning wee :)Click to expand...
> 
> Lol i know i just cant help it i guess once u get a positive u feel excited and want to do more lol but yea ill wait hopefully i can hold wee this time and not wake up at 5 am.Click to expand...

How many DPO are you?x


----------



## Jrepp

Man, o man..... today has been such a roller coaster! I woke up with such bad nausea that I couldn't even stand up. Asked Hubby to bring me chips (gluten intolerant so no saltines) and a sprite, and started crying when he brought me back these really gross herb crackers. Took a test, came back negative AGAIN. Started cleaning the living room and packing up some things we don't use at the moment and my desktop won't turn on at all. Called my mom crying so hard she thought something major was happening. Seriously contemplated walking up to the Dollar Store and getting enough tests to test every time I have to pee (which is about every 20 minutes it seems), but it's way too hot to go out there. 

I wish a positive or AF would get here already!


----------



## DSemcho

Call your doctor tomorrow? And btw thanks for making me giggle (the chip thing)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jrepp said:


> Man, o man..... today has been such a roller coaster! I woke up with such bad nausea that I couldn't even stand up. Asked Hubby to bring me chips (gluten intolerant so no saltines) and a sprite, and started crying when he brought me back these really gross herb crackers. Took a test, came back negative AGAIN. Started cleaning the living room and packing up some things we don't use at the moment and my desktop won't turn on at all. Called my mom crying so hard she thought something major was happening. Seriously contemplated walking up to the Dollar Store and getting enough tests to test every time I have to pee (which is about every 20 minutes it seems), but it's way too hot to go out there.
> 
> I wish a positive or AF would get here already!

:hugs: sweetie!


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> Call your doctor tomorrow? And btw thanks for making me giggle (the chip thing)

I think that's my plan. Its just all so confusing!! At least Hubby is going to do the dishes and then take me to dinner because the kitchen isn't a very fun place to be right now lol.


----------



## Lilly12

DSemcho said:


> I need Wednesday to get here (or at least Tuesday!!) ASAP!

I know!! Me too!
My AF is due Friday, so fx'ed!!

Think I'll skip tomorrow and test again on Tuesday ( 10 dpo) , the bfn's are just getting me down.


----------



## DSemcho

Lilly12 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I need Wednesday to get here (or at least Tuesday!!) ASAP!
> 
> I know!! Me too!
> My AF is due Friday, so fx'ed!!
> 
> Think I'll skip tomorrow and test again on Tuesday ( 10 dpo) , the bfn's are just getting me down.Click to expand...

The fact that both me and DH saw a line on my invert drives me nuts.


----------



## Jrepp

Lilly12 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I need Wednesday to get here (or at least Tuesday!!) ASAP!
> 
> I know!! Me too!
> My AF is due Friday, so fx'ed!!
> 
> Think I'll skip tomorrow and test again on Tuesday ( 10 dpo) , the bfn's are just getting me down.Click to expand...

:hugs: Good luck!!!! My fingers are crossed!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Jrepp said:


> I wish a positive or AF would get here already!

Fingers Crossed for you that this is your month x


----------



## bigbloomerz

DSemcho said:


> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I need Wednesday to get here (or at least Tuesday!!) ASAP!
> 
> I know!! Me too!
> My AF is due Friday, so fx'ed!!
> 
> Think I'll skip tomorrow and test again on Tuesday ( 10 dpo) , the bfn's are just getting me down.Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that both me and DH saw a line on my invert drives me nuts.Click to expand...

Good luck for tuesday :) x


----------



## DSemcho

bigbloomerz said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I need Wednesday to get here (or at least Tuesday!!) ASAP!
> 
> I know!! Me too!
> My AF is due Friday, so fx'ed!!
> 
> Think I'll skip tomorrow and test again on Tuesday ( 10 dpo) , the bfn's are just getting me down.Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that both me and DH saw a line on my invert drives me nuts.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck for tuesday :) xClick to expand...

^_^ 

& GL to you ma'am!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

How does one 'invert' a picture?


----------



## poppygirl05

Anyone know anythigg about temping? I am 10dpo and my temp went up today. Been over coverline since o. Is that good?


----------



## DSemcho

Sofaqueen77 said:


> How does one 'invert' a picture?

I put it on countdowntopregnancy and they have tools you can use, lighten, invert or greyscale


----------



## Jrepp

Sofaqueen77 said:


> How does one 'invert' a picture?

I upload pictures to countdowntopregnacy.com and then use their picture enhancing tools (invert, greyscale, lighten). You can also invert pictures using photoshop. You can also do it in Paint, or online.


----------



## 2moms2be

poppygirl05 said:


> Anyone know anythigg about temping? I am 10dpo and my temp went up today. Been over coverline since o. Is that good?

Your chart looks beautiful. Higher temps are definitely a good thing... and I saw you noted spotting on 6DPO, which could very well be a good thing too :)

Do you know why you've got so many open circles? Are you not sleeping well, or temping at different times? I sleep like crud pretty often, so I get a lot of open circles, too.

GL & FX!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Thanks guys! 

Still nothing though...


----------



## Jrepp

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Still nothing though...

Your link says unauthorized access


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I'm not sure why that is, I tried to get into it myself and I couldn't, so I just deleted the link! You can trust me on this one, definitely a negative!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Sofaqueen77 said:


> I'm not sure why that is, I tried to get into it myself and I couldn't, so I just deleted the link! You can trust me on this one, definitely a negative!!!!!

Lol. Keep posting them there and we can all take a peek! :winkwink:


----------



## Angelface2008

Hopefully it will be positive soon!


----------



## lindsaygaye

If I test tomorrow with a FRER it will only be 4 days before my pissed period should I test still? That according to my pink pad app on my iPad.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

lindsaygaye said:


> If I test tomorrow with a FRER it will only be 4 days before my *pissed* period should I test still? That according to my pink pad app on my iPad.

Teehee!!


----------



## DSemcho

Heh... Pissed Period... 

I say YES! Test!


----------



## lindsaygaye

Ooppppsss...... MISSSED lolololololololol


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> Heh... Pissed Period...
> 
> I say YES! Test!

Me too! Test in the morning!
I'm gonna test with an Ic, and if I see anything at all, I'll dip my FRER! 

xxxxx


----------



## lindsaygaye

DSemcho said:


> Heh... Pissed Period...
> 
> I say YES! Test!

It shows an average cycle of 24-26 day cycle before my iud I had Percy every 28 day, but now they're kind of all over the place anywhere from 24 to 30. I think I'll just test.... Yes good plan!!:thumbup:


----------



## lindsaygaye

Period* stupid iPad!! Lol


----------



## Sofaqueen77

lindsaygaye said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Heh... Pissed Period...
> 
> I say YES! Test!
> 
> It shows an average cycle of 24-26 day cycle before my iud I had Percy every 28 day, but now they're kind of all over the place anywhere from 24 to 30. I think I'll just test.... Yes good plan!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

OMG. soooo funny!!!! It shall now be known as Percy!!!! 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Goodnight all, sleep tight..... For tomorrow is another dpo..... 


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DSemcho

Haha.... Instead of saying the witch got me, I'm gonna say Percy did...

Is it horrible I thought of the Percy Jackson books when I read that??


----------



## Lilly12

:haha: you girls crack me up


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> Haha.... Instead of saying the witch got me, I'm gonna say Percy did...
> 
> Is it horrible I thought of the Percy Jackson books when I read that??

That's what I thought of too :happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

Yay for book nerds!!! (I'm assuming you read alot?)


----------



## Jalanis22

Whos testing tomorrow besides me?


----------



## ace28

Me! But I'll only be 8 DPO so not expecting anything. :blush: I just need to PEE on something!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jalanis22

Lol me too i want to soo bad but i say to myself NO, tomorrow morning lol


----------



## Lilly12

Not me (at least trying not to) . Think ill skip a day & test again on Tuesday (10 dpo )


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> Not me (at least trying not to) . Think ill skip a day & test again on Tuesday (10 dpo )

I got a faint positive yesterday at. 9dpo with FRER


----------



## LaChona88

Jalanis22 said:


> Whos testing tomorrow besides me?

*MEEEEEEEEEE... got a Got a BFN this mornin(15dpo) and still no AF so FX for tomorrow!!...Sendin BABY DUST  your way!!!.. And everyone else that tests tomorrow!!!​*


----------



## Jalanis22

LaChona88 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Whos testing tomorrow besides me?
> 
> *MEEEEEEEEEE... got a Got a BFN this mornin(15dpo) and still no AF so FX for tomorrow!!...Sendin BABY DUST  your way!!!.. And everyone else that tests tomorrow!!!​*Click to expand...


Thanks lol you too...i got my bfp yesterday at 9dpo but im testing to see the progression and well i want to make sure i do miss my period cause it wouldnt make sense all these positives and then af to show up


----------



## Angelface2008

Good luck to you all!


----------



## LaChona88

Jalanis22 said:


> LaChona88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Whos testing tomorrow besides me?
> 
> *MEEEEEEEEEE... got a Got a BFN this mornin(15dpo) and still no AF so FX for tomorrow!!...Sendin BABY DUST  your way!!!.. And everyone else that tests tomorrow!!!​*Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks lol you too...i got my bfp yesterday at 9dpo but im testing to see the progression and well i want to make sure i do miss my period cause it wouldnt make sense all these positives and then af to show upClick to expand...

* WOOOHOOO!!!! Im Soooo EXCITED for you!!! Congrats!!!...​*


----------



## lindsaygaye

DSemcho said:


> Haha.... Instead of saying the witch got me, I'm gonna say Percy did...
> 
> Is it horrible I thought of the Percy Jackson books when I read that??

That is hilarious!!! :haha: I feel like I need typing lessons


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> Yay for book nerds!!! (I'm assuming you read alot?)

I read constantly, but I am also a paraprofessional until I can get a teaching job


----------



## ddekerl

Falling temps for two days and pink cm tonight (14dpo). Still bfns, AF tomorrow for sure.  Good luteal phase though so hell yeah!


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Yay for book nerds!!! (I'm assuming you read alot?)
> 
> I read constantly, but I am also a paraprofessional until I can get a teaching jobClick to expand...

Sweet. I just finished the newest Sherrilyn Kenyon novel Styxx... I cried at the end-ish....




This morning took a Wondfo IC and a FRER... FRER was STARK white... Wondfo I think has a whisper of something but you can't see it in the pics. Going to go to medical and see if I can get a blood test done just to be positive. When I showed DH the actual test he saw a SUPER faint pink line.


----------



## Clairikins

Can I join in? Testing on 12th (11dpo ish) as I go on holiday on 13th.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Morning Ladies...
BFN again this morning on a FRER.... Its not looking good for a BFP for OH's birthday tomorrow :nope: Ive used both my Frers now, so its back to ICs until a get a hint of anything, then I'll use by Clearblue Digi!

Feeling slightly disheartened today tbh.... I know Im only 9DPO, and I did have more Brown CM last night, really hoping its IB, and not early AF.... but we'll see!

Clairikins, I'll put you on this list now! Welcome! :flower:


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DSemcho

I hope you get your BFP soon!!!

I'm feeling anxious and I've had butterflies all day... Waiting in doctor to call me back..... I got a quantitative instead of qualitative so even if my level is 5 I will know.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> I hope you get your BFP soon!!!
> 
> I'm feeling anxious and I've had butterflies all day... Waiting in doctor to call me back..... I got a quantitative instead of qualitative so even if my level is 5 I will know.

I dont understand the above? What do you mean quantitative instead of qualitative? Sorry for being such a dope!! xxx


----------



## DSemcho

Quantitative I believe is how much HCG is in your system. Qualitative is just if its present (above a certain level). When they do qualitative anything under 10/15 is considered negative usually. 

Maybe HCG is just to low. I know anything under 15/20 they consider negative here and they didn't do quantitative like I thought.


----------



## noodles13

Helloooo can I join in :) im 1dpo today how are you all x


----------



## DSemcho

Welcome noodles!!!! I'm good.... Anxious but good!


----------



## ace28

DSemcho said:


> Quantitative I believe is how much HCG is in your system. Qualitative is just if its present (above a certain level). When they do qualitative anything under 10/15 is considered negative usually.
> 
> Maybe HCG is just to low. I know anything under 15/20 they consider negative here and they didn't do quantitative like I thought.

That's awesome that your doctor will do that for you so you can just KNOW. Mine would have sent me home and told me to wait! :haha:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Feeling very 'out' today! 
Temp dropped yesterday and a bit more today. 
Today is 11 dpo, lots of af pains so thinking she's on her way. Not due on until Thursday though.
This has been the longest tww yet! x


----------



## bec081

DSemcho said:


> Quantitative I believe is how much HCG is in your system. Qualitative is just if its present (above a certain level). When they do qualitative anything under 10/15 is considered negative usually.
> 
> Maybe HCG is just to low. I know anything under 15/20 they consider negative here and they didn't do quantitative like I thought.

So what does this mean DSemcho? They are testing how much hcg is actually in your system? Forgive my ignorance sorry.. I must have missed what's going on with you!! Did you get a BFP or are you late?? Sorry, I really should re read the thread but I'm too lazy :winkwink:


----------



## ace28

bec081 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Quantitative I believe is how much HCG is in your system. Qualitative is just if its present (above a certain level). When they do qualitative anything under 10/15 is considered negative usually.
> 
> Maybe HCG is just to low. I know anything under 15/20 they consider negative here and they didn't do quantitative like I thought.
> 
> So what does this mean DSemcho? They are testing how much hcg is actually in your system? Forgive my ignorance sorry.. I must have missed what's going on with you!! Did you get a BFP or are you late?? Sorry, I really should re read the thread but I'm too lazy :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yes, they are going to tell her exactly how much HCG is in her system instead of a yes/no answer (ie, yes you are pregnant, no you're not).


----------



## ace28

So I tested just now using a cheapie and got a BFN... I figured! :haha: I'm only 8 DPO but it was still fun to test.

I woke up this morning ridiculously wet and TERRIFIED that AF had come, especially since I had that spotting yesterday. However, it was not AF, just lots of wet CM, and I haven't had anymore spotting since yesterday. :happydance:

My temp rose a teeny bit today but not much... last time when I had an Implantation Dip, it was down for two days before going back up. We'll see what happens tomorrow (I feel like I'm beginning to sound like a broken record, saying that).

How were everyone else's tests???? How are we all feeling???


----------



## Frizzabelle

Ace28, what dpo did you have your 2 day implantation dip?
My temp was down yesterday and today (10 and 11 dpo). It doesn't usually dip until 13 or 14 dpo which is when I know af is going to get me within 24 hours. My cycles are 28 days like clockwork so I'm not sure what's going on!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

noodles13 said:


> Helloooo can I join in :) im 1dpo today how are you all x

Hey Noodles! 
What date are you testing?


----------



## Yippie

I think I'm out this cycle too :cry: my temps dropped this morning 11DPO, hard luck, It can't be implantation, my previous temps have all dropped at 11DPO for AF to visit after that! I'm devastated and angry. Will not be POAS. I'm off to my bro's wedding in two weeks, where everyone - my family and all relatives will ask me and I might just start to cry :cry: I'm so disappointed with myself and with GOD ! Sorry about the rant ladies, its just me !


----------



## bec081

Yippie said:


> I think I'm out this cycle too :cry: my temps dropped this morning 11DPO, hard luck, It can't be implantation, my previous temps have all dropped at 11DPO for AF to visit after that! I'm devastated and angry. Will not be POAS. I'm off to my bro's wedding in two weeks, where everyone - my family and all relatives will ask me and I might just start to cry :cry: I'm so disappointed with myself and with GOD ! Sorry about the rant ladies, its just me !

:hugs::flower: you're not out until the witch gets you but maybe there is something ridiculously chocolatey you eat in the meantime to ease the pain? Aw :hugs: I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## DSemcho

ace28 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Quantitative I believe is how much HCG is in your system. Qualitative is just if its present (above a certain level). When they do qualitative anything under 10/15 is considered negative usually.
> 
> Maybe HCG is just to low. I know anything under 15/20 they consider negative here and they didn't do quantitative like I thought.
> 
> That's awesome that your doctor will do that for you so you can just KNOW. Mine would have sent me home and told me to wait! :haha:Click to expand...

They tried to make me wait 72 hours... But I called twice lol.



bec081 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Quantitative I believe is how much HCG is in your system. Qualitative is just if its present (above a certain level). When they do qualitative anything under 10/15 is considered negative usually.
> 
> Maybe HCG is just to low. I know anything under 15/20 they consider negative here and they didn't do quantitative like I thought.
> 
> So what does this mean DSemcho? They are testing how much hcg is actually in your system? Forgive my ignorance sorry.. I must have missed what's going on with you!! Did you get a BFP or are you late?? Sorry, I really should re read the thread but I'm too lazy :winkwink:Click to expand...

I got a super duper faint positive that even DH saw and when enhanced is visible! 



ace28 said:


> bec081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Quantitative I believe is how much HCG is in your system. Qualitative is just if its present (above a certain level). When they do qualitative anything under 10/15 is considered negative usually.
> 
> Maybe HCG is just to low. I know anything under 15/20 they consider negative here and they didn't do quantitative like I thought.
> 
> So what does this mean DSemcho? They are testing how much hcg is actually in your system? Forgive my ignorance sorry.. I must have missed what's going on with you!! Did you get a BFP or are you late?? Sorry, I really should re read the thread but I'm too lazy :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are going to tell her exactly how much HCG is in her system instead of a yes/no answer (ie, yes you are pregnant, no you're not).Click to expand...


But they didn't do the quantitative like I thought. And when they called me back after giving me the results I told them I had wanted the quantitative because I had gotten a faint positive and they were gonna talk to my OB/GYN but I said I'd wait two days and test again. They did qualitative which was negative, but they don't rule me out yet


----------



## bec081

ace28 said:


> bec081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Quantitative I believe is how much HCG is in your system. Qualitative is just if its present (above a certain level). When they do qualitative anything under 10/15 is considered negative usually.
> 
> Maybe HCG is just to low. I know anything under 15/20 they consider negative here and they didn't do quantitative like I thought.
> 
> So what does this mean DSemcho? They are testing how much hcg is actually in your system? Forgive my ignorance sorry.. I must have missed what's going on with you!! Did you get a BFP or are you late?? Sorry, I really should re read the thread but I'm too lazy :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are going to tell her exactly how much HCG is in her system instead of a yes/no answer (ie, yes you are pregnant, no you're not).Click to expand...




ace28 said:


> So I tested just now using a cheapie and got a BFN... I figured! :haha: I'm only 8 DPO but it was still fun to test.
> 
> I woke up this morning ridiculously wet and TERRIFIED that AF had come, especially since I had that spotting yesterday. However, it was not AF, just lots of wet CM, and I haven't had anymore spotting since yesterday. :happydance:
> 
> My temp rose a teeny bit today but not much... last time when I had an Implantation Dip, it was down for two days before going back up. We'll see what happens tomorrow (I feel like I'm beginning to sound like a broken record, saying that).
> 
> How were everyone else's tests???? How are we all feeling???

Ooh your symptoms sound Really promising. I definitely had that wet feeling last time I was pg. Spotting too, wow, fingers crossed, looking good!!


----------



## ace28

Frizzabelle said:


> Ace28, what dpo did you have your 2 day implantation dip?
> My temp was down yesterday and today (10 and 11 dpo). It doesn't usually dip until 13 or 14 dpo which is when I know af is going to get me within 24 hours. My cycles are 28 days like clockwork so I'm not sure what's going on!

I just went back and looked and my last one was 10 and 11 DPO. This one, if this is what it is, is 7-8DPO. Yours could very well be an implantation dip!!! :thumbup: FX for you!



Yippie said:


> I think I'm out this cycle too :cry: my temps dropped this morning 11DPO, hard luck, It can't be implantation, my previous temps have all dropped at 11DPO for AF to visit after that! I'm devastated and angry. Will not be POAS. I'm off to my bro's wedding in two weeks, where everyone - my family and all relatives will ask me and I might just start to cry :cry: I'm so disappointed with myself and with GOD ! Sorry about the rant ladies, its just me !

I'm sorry hun. :hugs: You're not out until you're out, but even if you are out... there's always next month. I know it's hard, but there's nothing to be disappointed in yourself about. You can't control it and when it's time, it will happen. Chin up darling. :hugs:



bec081 said:


> Ooh your symptoms sound Really promising. I definitely had that wet feeling last time I was pg. Spotting too, wow, fingers crossed, looking good!!

Thank you! I'm so nervous. Ack... this could still go either way!


----------



## bec081

DSemcho said:


> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Quantitative I believe is how much HCG is in your system. Qualitative is just if its present (above a certain level). When they do qualitative anything under 10/15 is considered negative usually.
> 
> Maybe HCG is just to low. I know anything under 15/20 they consider negative here and they didn't do quantitative like I thought.
> 
> That's awesome that your doctor will do that for you so you can just KNOW. Mine would have sent me home and told me to wait! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> They tried to make me wait 72 hours... But I called twice lol.
> 
> 
> 
> bec081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Quantitative I believe is how much HCG is in your system. Qualitative is just if its present (above a certain level). When they do qualitative anything under 10/15 is considered negative usually.
> 
> Maybe HCG is just to low. I know anything under 15/20 they consider negative here and they didn't do quantitative like I thought.Click to expand...
> 
> So what does this mean DSemcho? They are testing how much hcg is actually in your system? Forgive my ignorance sorry.. I must have missed what's going on with you!! Did you get a BFP or are you late?? Sorry, I really should re read the thread but I'm too lazy :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I got a super duper faint positive that even DH saw and when enhanced is visible!
> 
> 
> 
> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bec081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Quantitative I believe is how much HCG is in your system. Qualitative is just if its present (above a certain level). When they do qualitative anything under 10/15 is considered negative usually.
> 
> Maybe HCG is just to low. I know anything under 15/20 they consider negative here and they didn't do quantitative like I thought.Click to expand...
> 
> So what does this mean DSemcho? They are testing how much hcg is actually in your system? Forgive my ignorance sorry.. I must have missed what's going on with you!! Did you get a BFP or are you late?? Sorry, I really should re read the thread but I'm too lazy :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are going to tell her exactly how much HCG is in her system instead of a yes/no answer (ie, yes you are pregnant, no you're not).Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they didn't do the quantitative like I thought. And when they called me back after giving me the results I told them I had wanted the quantitative because I had gotten a faint positive and they were gonna talk to my OB/GYN but I said I'd wait two days and test again. They did qualitative which was negative, but they don't rule me out yetClick to expand...

Well that's good! I hope they do a quantitative test soon so you can find out what's going on!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thank you ace28, that gives me some hope! 
Gunna wait a couple days and test if af doesn't get me first! Hoping my temp goes up in the meantime!
Good luck and baby dust to you! x


----------



## Lilly12

Woke up at 5.30 am this morning to pains in my side right above my pubic bone / near right ovary. Kinda felt like strong ovulation pain and a terrible gas pain but gas didn't relief it. Only lasted 5 min max and woke me up from pain.

I remember having this kind of pain happen in the night of 9-10 dpo with DD, it woke me up then too! I got a bfp at 12 dpo back then. 

So hoping this was implantation just like with dd and not just stupid gas or something!


----------



## DSemcho

bec081 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Quantitative I believe is how much HCG is in your system. Qualitative is just if its present (above a certain level). When they do qualitative anything under 10/15 is considered negative usually.
> 
> Maybe HCG is just to low. I know anything under 15/20 they consider negative here and they didn't do quantitative like I thought.
> 
> That's awesome that your doctor will do that for you so you can just KNOW. Mine would have sent me home and told me to wait! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> They tried to make me wait 72 hours... But I called twice lol.
> 
> 
> 
> bec081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Quantitative I believe is how much HCG is in your system. Qualitative is just if its present (above a certain level). When they do qualitative anything under 10/15 is considered negative usually.
> 
> Maybe HCG is just to low. I know anything under 15/20 they consider negative here and they didn't do quantitative like I thought.Click to expand...
> 
> So what does this mean DSemcho? They are testing how much hcg is actually in your system? Forgive my ignorance sorry.. I must have missed what's going on with you!! Did you get a BFP or are you late?? Sorry, I really should re read the thread but I'm too lazy :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I got a super duper faint positive that even DH saw and when enhanced is visible!
> 
> 
> 
> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bec081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Quantitative I believe is how much HCG is in your system. Qualitative is just if its present (above a certain level). When they do qualitative anything under 10/15 is considered negative usually.
> 
> Maybe HCG is just to low. I know anything under 15/20 they consider negative here and they didn't do quantitative like I thought.Click to expand...
> 
> So what does this mean DSemcho? They are testing how much hcg is actually in your system? Forgive my ignorance sorry.. I must have missed what's going on with you!! Did you get a BFP or are you late?? Sorry, I really should re read the thread but I'm too lazy :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are going to tell her exactly how much HCG is in her system instead of a yes/no answer (ie, yes you are pregnant, no you're not).Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they didn't do the quantitative like I thought. And when they called me back after giving me the results I told them I had wanted the quantitative because I had gotten a faint positive and they were gonna talk to my OB/GYN but I said I'd wait two days and test again. They did qualitative which was negative, but they don't rule me out yetClick to expand...
> 
> Well that's good! I hope they do a quantitative test soon so you can find out what's going on!!Click to expand...

I do to! I have been having an anxious fluttery feeling all day. And my cervix has raised up slightly and seems less open than normal.


----------



## bigbloomerz

noodles13 said:


> Helloooo can I join in :) im 1dpo today how are you all x

Hi Noodles i'm 1dpo too! :)


----------



## ace28

Lilly12 said:


> Woke up at 5.30 am this morning to pains in my side right above my pubic bone / near right ovary. Kinda felt like strong ovulation pain and a terrible gas pain but gas didn't relief it. Only lasted 5 min max and woke me up from pain.
> 
> I remember having this kind of pain happen in the night of 9-10 dpo with DD, it woke me up then too! I got a bfp at 12 dpo back then.
> 
> So hoping this was implantation just like with dd and not just stupid gas or something!

That sounds promising!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Morning Ladies...
> BFN again this morning on a FRER.... Its not looking good for a BFP for OH's birthday tomorrow :nope: Ive used both my Frers now, so its back to ICs until a get a hint of anything, then I'll use by Clearblue Digi!
> 
> Feeling slightly disheartened today tbh.... I know Im only 9DPO, and I did have more Brown CM last night, really hoping its IB, and not early AF.... but we'll see!
> 
> Clairikins, I'll put you on this list now! Welcome! :flower:
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

More Brown CM just now....beginning to think AF is on her way..I usually spot for a few days prior to red flow too... :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies...
> BFN again this morning on a FRER.... Its not looking good for a BFP for OH's birthday tomorrow :nope: Ive used both my Frers now, so its back to ICs until a get a hint of anything, then I'll use by Clearblue Digi!
> 
> Feeling slightly disheartened today tbh.... I know Im only 9DPO, and I did have more Brown CM last night, really hoping its IB, and not early AF.... but we'll see!
> 
> Clairikins, I'll put you on this list now! Welcome! :flower:
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> More Brown CM just now....beginning to think AF is on her way..I usually spot for a few days prior to red flow too... :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Still sending you postive thoughts lovely. I had brown CM with my first for a few days around 9dpo. xx


----------



## DSemcho

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies...
> BFN again this morning on a FRER.... Its not looking good for a BFP for OH's birthday tomorrow :nope: Ive used both my Frers now, so its back to ICs until a get a hint of anything, then I'll use by Clearblue Digi!
> 
> Feeling slightly disheartened today tbh.... I know Im only 9DPO, and I did have more Brown CM last night, really hoping its IB, and not early AF.... but we'll see!
> 
> Clairikins, I'll put you on this list now! Welcome! :flower:
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> More Brown CM just now....beginning to think AF is on her way..I usually spot for a few days prior to red flow too... :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Boo!!!


----------



## ace28

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies...
> BFN again this morning on a FRER.... Its not looking good for a BFP for OH's birthday tomorrow :nope: Ive used both my Frers now, so its back to ICs until a get a hint of anything, then I'll use by Clearblue Digi!
> 
> Feeling slightly disheartened today tbh.... I know Im only 9DPO, and I did have more Brown CM last night, really hoping its IB, and not early AF.... but we'll see!
> 
> Clairikins, I'll put you on this list now! Welcome! :flower:
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> More Brown CM just now....beginning to think AF is on her way..I usually spot for a few days prior to red flow too... :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed that the :witch: stays away. Remind me again when she's due?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

ace28 said:
 

> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies...
> BFN again this morning on a FRER.... Its not looking good for a BFP for OH's birthday tomorrow :nope: Ive used both my Frers now, so its back to ICs until a get a hint of anything, then I'll use by Clearblue Digi!
> 
> Feeling slightly disheartened today tbh.... I know Im only 9DPO, and I did have more Brown CM last night, really hoping its IB, and not early AF.... but we'll see!
> 
> Clairikins, I'll put you on this list now! Welcome! :flower:
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> More Brown CM just now....beginning to think AF is on her way..I usually spot for a few days prior to red flow too... :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed that the :witch: stays away. Remind me again when she's due?Click to expand...

Hi!
Im usually 32/34 day cycle... CD32 is Wednesday, so AF is due Thursday/Friday/Saturday! I didnt O until CD20... so was gonna give AF until Saturday, 14th to appear before I tested, but OHs birthday tomorrow, was hoping for a BFP for him....


xxxxxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

So... this thread has really taken off... 800+ posts! I think its time we did a little summary each so everyone else is up to date on our situations?

So maybe:

*Relevant History:
DPO/CD?:
Symptoms:
Testing:*

I'll start:

*Relevant History:*3rd month trying... CP on First Cycle, slipped disk on 2nd cycle... this cycle BD'd every day for 12 days!!!
*
DPO/CD:*Approx 9DPO, 32/34 day cycles usually! O'd on CD 20 according to EWCM

*Symptoms:*Mostly sore boobs, extreme tiredness... Brown CM on DPO4 and again on DPO8/9 (today)

*Testing:*Tested at 7dpo, 8dpo, and 9dpo with FRER - BFNs!

xxxx


----------



## Jalanis22

Here is my 11dpo FRER result...its a bit darker than yesterday.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Relevant History: 3rd month ttc #2. Was off birth control for 18 months before conceiving #1!

DPO/CD?: Approx 11 dpo, 28 day cycles usually, believe I o'd cd 14 but not definite!

Symptoms: Af cramping/pains, lower back ache, tiredness, very emotional, sore bbs, itchy nipples!

Testing: Tested 10 dpo midday BFN! Temp drop 10 and 11dpo :(

xx


----------



## Bump4Me2013

I forgot to update. But :af: got me. I knew she was coming. Had nothing but :bfn: Congrats on the BFPs! :happydance:


----------



## Jalanis22

*Relevant History: barely 2nd month TTC
DPO/CD?: 11dpo / cd 24/25??
Symptoms:bbs suddenly go sore and or nauseas.
Testing:* BFP since 9dpo.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Relevant History: TTC No.2 First Month actively trying. 

DPO/CD?: 1DPO, Cycle Day 14. Cycle normally between 27 - 30 days.

Symptoms: Nothing yet. Slight Nausea this morning but think that was mainly due to my Daughter going back to Playgroup today and me being nervous!

Testing: 23rd/24th of September.


----------



## 2moms2be

This is a great idea :)

*Relevant History:* We're on cycle #2 of TTC#1... my wife and I are doing at-home artificial insemination using a known donor.

*DPO/CD?: *I'm 8DPO today

*Symptoms:* None, really... what's notable is my LACK of symptoms. Almost always have crazy sore boobs from 7-9DPO, and as of now, they're not even a little bit tender. Super weird. Otherwise, nothing really out of the ordinary.

*Testing:* Planning to test if AF is late... she's due the 16th or 17th (my LP varies from 14-15 days). However, I'll probably cave and test at 11 or 12DPO, so Thursday or Friday.. though I'm trying to hold off!


----------



## Jalanis22

Better picture of my FRER.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Lilly12

Jalanis22 said:


> Better picture of my FRER.

I finally see it !! Yay!!!! Congrats :)


So if anyone read my post from this morning -- (had pains exactly like I had with dd from implantation that woke me up this morning, woke me up when she implanted too).
I just checked my cm since I peed for the first time today and there was a tiny bit of pink cm ( never seen pink cm in my life!)!! Other than that cp higher & softer than yesterday and watery mixed with creamy cm ( same cm as day after the pains with dd and tested bfp 2.5 days later, didn't test before)


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks lilly...the one from yesterday was a bit lighter so its progressin slowly.


----------



## poppygirl05

Relevant history: usually regular. 3 mc.

Symptoms: super sore bbs, moody.

Dpo: 12 dpo, cd 28. Usually 29- 32 day cycles. 

Testing: bfn up to this point.


----------



## DSemcho

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hi!
> Im usually 32/34 day cycle... CD32 is Wednesday, so AF is due Thursday/Friday/Saturday! I didnt O until CD20... so was gonna give AF until Saturday, 14th to appear before I tested, but OHs birthday tomorrow, was hoping for a BFP for him....
> 
> 
> xxxxxx

I have a 32-35 day cycle also!!! :D So I'm exactly one day behind you (due Thursday).



Jalanis22 said:


> Better picture of my FRER.

I SEE IT!!!! YAY!



poppygirl05 said:


> Relevant history: usually regular. 3 mc.
> 
> Symptoms: super sore bbs, moody.
> 
> Dpo: 12 dpo, cd 28. Usually 29- 32 day cycles.
> 
> Testing: bfn up to this point.

You'll get there!!! :D I believe it!




Relevant History: Been TTC with medical help since January 2013. Been married 3 years, never used contraceptives. 2 MCs (03/2011 & 03/2012). Previously diagnosed with PCOS, however hormone levels went back to normal and no more polycystic cysts. DH has seminal issues, the actual semen is to thick so the sperm can't move much and die off. Our doctors can't do anything else so they are sending us to a fertility specialist off base. I was married previously and we tried for 2 1/2 years with no pregnancies.

DPO/CD?: 8DPO/CD30

Symptoms: Heartburn, Fatigue, Gassy, Small Cramps (not like AF), Sore Boobs, Cervix is slightly higher than normal.

Testing: Possible BFP at 7DPO - but waiting until FRER has line so I'm testing Sept 11 at 10DPO (day before AF is due)


----------



## ace28

Jalanis22 said:


> Better picture of my FRER.


I see it too!!! YAAAAAY huge congrats!!!



Lilly12 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Better picture of my FRER.
> 
> I finally see it !! Yay!!!! Congrats :)
> 
> 
> So if anyone read my post from this morning -- (had pains exactly like I had with dd from implantation that woke me up this morning, woke me up when she implanted too).
> I just checked my cm since I peed for the first time today and there was a tiny bit of pink cm ( never seen pink cm in my life!)!! Other than that cp higher & softer than yesterday and watery mixed with creamy cm ( same cm as day after the pains with dd and tested bfp 2.5 days later, didn't test before)Click to expand...

That sounds so so good- implantation spotting, anyone?!?! You should be able to test in a few days!


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks dsemcho..im happyy but will be happier once i know for sure my period is missed....i did a dollar cheapie since those didnt detect as much as a FRER and i see it its there...


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks ace :dust: to everyonee.


----------



## Lilly12

*Relevant History:* 1st month TTC #2 
*
DPO/CD:* 9 dpo today!

*Symptoms:* possible implantation this morning at 5.30am , woke me up from sleep. had exactly the same pain happen with DD's implantation one day later. Had a TINY bit of pink CM when checking my cervix this morning.
Other than that a little gassy and nausea!

*Testing:*Tested at 8dpo BFN, will test again tomorrow at 10 dpo!


----------



## kelowna_mama

Early testing on Sept 11th AF due Sept 16th !!!


----------



## Jbbsturm

Hi beautiful ladies. I hope everyone is doing well today.

Relevant history: 4th month ttc # 1 after 5 years of bcp. Been married for 2 years on September 17th which will also be test day.

CD/DPO: I'm on cycle day 21 and DPO 2. I ovulated late this month.

Symptoms: sore nipples since ovulation. Today small amount of cramping. 

Testing: will be testing 9/17... Maybe the day before ;)


----------



## LexyAjMommy

Hi ladies!!! I am 10 dpo.... Had some bleeding last night.... Took a digital test because I am an impatient one... 

3 minutes... PREGNANT!!!

So... ladies... :)


----------



## Angelface2008

Mine got really dark very quickly! Jalanis keep testing! I finally see the line! Hope it gets darker!


----------



## Angelface2008

LexyAjMommy said:


> Hi ladies!!! I am 10 dpo.... Had some bleeding last night.... Took a digital test because I am an impatient one...
> 
> 3 minutes... PREGNANT!!!
> 
> So... ladies... :)

Congrats!! :happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Jalanis22

Angelface2008 said:


> Mine got really dark very quickly! Jalanis keep testing! I finally see the line! Hope it gets darker!


Well it has progressed from 9dpo to now so hopefully! Fx.


----------



## Jalanis22

LexyAjMommy said:


> Hi ladies!!! I am 10 dpo.... Had some bleeding last night.... Took a digital test because I am an impatient one...
> 
> 3 minutes... PREGNANT!!!
> 
> So... ladies... :)

When do you get your AF?. Just wondering lol i get mine on 12th and well got positives so hopefully its all good.


----------



## DSemcho

LexyAjMommy said:


> Hi ladies!!! I am 10 dpo.... Had some bleeding last night.... Took a digital test because I am an impatient one...
> 
> 3 minutes... PREGNANT!!!
> 
> So... ladies... :)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lilly12

DSemcho said:


> LexyAjMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!! I am 10 dpo.... Had some bleeding last night.... Took a digital test because I am an impatient one...
> 
> 3 minutes... PREGNANT!!!
> 
> So... ladies... :)
> 
> Congratulations!Click to expand...

congrats!! :wohoo:


----------



## ChiiBaby

11th i test again!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm planning to test around the 18th...anyone else with me? :) I am so impatient ha ha


----------



## DenyseGiguere

LexyAjMommy said:


> Hi ladies!!! I am 10 dpo.... Had some bleeding last night.... Took a digital test because I am an impatient one...
> 
> 3 minutes... PREGNANT!!!
> 
> So... ladies... :)

Soooo happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies...
> BFN again this morning on a FRER.... Its not looking good for a BFP for OH's birthday tomorrow :nope: Ive used both my Frers now, so its back to ICs until a get a hint of anything, then I'll use by Clearblue Digi!
> 
> Feeling slightly disheartened today tbh.... I know Im only 9DPO, and I did have more Brown CM last night, really hoping its IB, and not early AF.... but we'll see!
> 
> Clairikins, I'll put you on this list now! Welcome! :flower:
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> More Brown CM just now....beginning to think AF is on her way..I usually spot for a few days prior to red flow too... :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

More brown CM, quite heavy earlier..... Just been to the loo..... Red spotting has started.....:nope::cry::nope::cry:


----------



## DSemcho

Aww :(

I'm sorry Sofa


----------



## TeeinAZ

Hi all. 

I am new to the TWW board, and this is my first time in the tww since 2006! I'm pretty excited. 

I had my first IVF cycle trasnfer on 9/3/13 and my first BETA is on 9/13/13! We transfered one AAA grade blast. 

Baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## lindsaygaye

Guys got a bfn today at 8 dpo with 7 ish days left till AF.... :(


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies...
> BFN again this morning on a FRER.... Its not looking good for a BFP for OH's birthday tomorrow :nope: Ive used both my Frers now, so its back to ICs until a get a hint of anything, then I'll use by Clearblue Digi!
> 
> Feeling slightly disheartened today tbh.... I know Im only 9DPO, and I did have more Brown CM last night, really hoping its IB, and not early AF.... but we'll see!
> 
> Clairikins, I'll put you on this list now! Welcome! :flower:
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> More Brown CM just now....beginning to think AF is on her way..I usually spot for a few days prior to red flow too... :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> More brown CM, quite heavy earlier..... Just been to the loo..... Red spotting has started.....:nope::cry::nope::cry:Click to expand...

Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## 2moms2be

Yay, LexyAjMommy!! Great news; congrats!!

And I'm sorry, Sofa. Next cycle, I'm buying that witch a ticket to Timbuktu :hug:


----------



## Jalanis22

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies...
> BFN again this morning on a FRER.... Its not looking good for a BFP for OH's birthday tomorrow :nope: Ive used both my Frers now, so its back to ICs until a get a hint of anything, then I'll use by Clearblue Digi!
> 
> Feeling slightly disheartened today tbh.... I know Im only 9DPO, and I did have more Brown CM last night, really hoping its IB, and not early AF.... but we'll see!
> 
> Clairikins, I'll put you on this list now! Welcome! :flower:
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> More Brown CM just now....beginning to think AF is on her way..I usually spot for a few days prior to red flow too... :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> More brown CM, quite heavy earlier..... Just been to the loo..... Red spotting has started.....:nope::cry::nope::cry:Click to expand...


Aww how many dpo are u? How many cycle days are u also?


----------



## Jalanis22

lindsaygaye said:


> Guys got a bfn today at 8 dpo with 7 ish days left till AF.... :(

Dont give up yet..i got my bfp on 9dpo


----------



## 2moms2be

TeeinAZ said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am new to the TWW board, and this is my first time in the tww since 2006! I'm pretty excited.
> 
> I had my first IVF cycle trasnfer on 9/3/13 and my first BETA is on 9/13/13! We transfered one AAA grade blast.
> 
> Baby dust to you all!!!

How exciting!! Welcome, and I hope you get your bean!! <3


----------



## lindsaygaye

Jalanis22 said:


> lindsaygaye said:
> 
> 
> Guys got a bfn today at 8 dpo with 7 ish days left till AF.... :(
> 
> Dont give up yet..i got my bfp on 9dpoClick to expand...

I'm gonna test again n 2 days... But I'm pretty bummed.


----------



## TeeinAZ

2moms2be said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I am new to the TWW board, and this is my first time in the tww since 2006! I'm pretty excited.
> 
> I had my first IVF cycle trasnfer on 9/3/13 and my first BETA is on 9/13/13! We transfered one AAA grade blast.
> 
> Baby dust to you all!!!
> 
> How exciting!! Welcome, and I hope you get your bean!! <3Click to expand...

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

TeeinAZ said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am new to the TWW board, and this is my first time in the tww since 2006! I'm pretty excited.
> 
> I had my first IVF cycle trasnfer on 9/3/13 and my first BETA is on 9/13/13! We transfered one AAA grade blast.
> 
> Baby dust to you all!!!

Welcome, and best of luck! :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lindsaygaye said:


> Guys got a bfn today at 8 dpo with 7 ish days left till AF.... :(

Most tests don't give a BFP until about 5 days prior to AF, so I think you're still in the game :) Best of luck!


----------



## lindsaygaye

Thanks guys!! I am really sad but I'm gonna test thursday morning first thing when I get up...


----------



## Jalanis22

lindsaygaye said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindsaygaye said:
> 
> 
> Guys got a bfn today at 8 dpo with 7 ish days left till AF.... :(
> 
> Dont give up yet..i got my bfp on 9dpoClick to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna test again n 2 days... But I'm pretty bummed.Click to expand...

Dont give up just yet til witch shows up..i called th dr and told em that im getting positives and im not due til thursday if they can still see me and they said yes but im too scared to go and let be down.


----------



## lindsaygaye

Jalanis22 said:


> lindsaygaye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindsaygaye said:
> 
> 
> Guys got a bfn today at 8 dpo with 7 ish days left till AF.... :(
> 
> Dont give up yet..i got my bfp on 9dpoClick to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna test again n 2 days... But I'm pretty bummed.Click to expand...
> 
> Dont give up just yet til witch shows up..i called th dr and told em that im getting positives and im not due til thursday if they can still see me and they said yes but im too scared to go and let be down.Click to expand...

There would be no reason for a false positive that many times except for hysterical pregnancy. But that is only in severely mentally ill people. Lol. I doubt your one of those. :haha::haha:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jalanis22 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies...
> BFN again this morning on a FRER.... Its not looking good for a BFP for OH's birthday tomorrow :nope: Ive used both my Frers now, so its back to ICs until a get a hint of anything, then I'll use by Clearblue Digi!
> 
> Feeling slightly disheartened today tbh.... I know Im only 9DPO, and I did have more Brown CM last night, really hoping its IB, and not early AF.... but we'll see!
> 
> Clairikins, I'll put you on this list now! Welcome! :flower:
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> More Brown CM just now....beginning to think AF is on her way..I usually spot for a few days prior to red flow too... :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> More brown CM, quite heavy earlier..... Just been to the loo..... Red spotting has started.....:nope::cry::nope::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww how many dpo are u? How many cycle days are u also?Click to expand...

I'm 9dpo today.... It's my third cycle!


----------



## StephieBell84

StephieBell84 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bec081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StephieBell84 said:
> 
> 
> Soooo tons of thick white cm today/tonight....AF due Tuesday 9/10. Trying like hell to hold out testing again until Saturday!! What do you guys think? I'm 11 dpo
> 
> Ooh I have no self control... I would definitely :test: That was one of my early symptoms with my ds... Sounds promising!Click to expand...
> 
> Agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok tomorrow morning I am testing!!!!Click to expand...

BFN on Saturday :( ugh I hate that feeling when I see NO line....not even a freaking evap!!! lol...well the witch is due tomorrow.....I feel like this month is a wash. Hopefully she stays away


----------



## kla1027

Hi! Please add me for September 21. Thanks!


----------



## TeeinAZ

DenyseGiguere said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I am new to the TWW board, and this is my first time in the tww since 2006! I'm pretty excited.
> 
> I had my first IVF cycle trasnfer on 9/3/13 and my first BETA is on 9/13/13! We transfered one AAA grade blast.
> 
> Baby dust to you all!!!
> 
> Welcome, and best of luck! :)Click to expand...

Thank you!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Well dont give up sofaqueen...sending my baby :dust: your way.


----------



## StephieBell84

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies...
> BFN again this morning on a FRER.... Its not looking good for a BFP for OH's birthday tomorrow :nope: Ive used both my Frers now, so its back to ICs until a get a hint of anything, then I'll use by Clearblue Digi!
> 
> Feeling slightly disheartened today tbh.... I know Im only 9DPO, and I did have more Brown CM last night, really hoping its IB, and not early AF.... but we'll see!
> 
> Clairikins, I'll put you on this list now! Welcome! :flower:
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> More Brown CM just now....beginning to think AF is on her way..I usually spot for a few days prior to red flow too... :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> More brown CM, quite heavy earlier..... Just been to the loo..... Red spotting has started.....:nope::cry::nope::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww how many dpo are u? How many cycle days are u also?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 9dpo today.... It's my third cycle!Click to expand...

How long is your usual LP?


----------



## fairyy

I have ovulated late this cycle. So my testing date needs to be changed. FF is yet to give me cross-hair. I will let u know my new testing date by tomorrow.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

StephieBell84 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies...
> BFN again this morning on a FRER.... Its not looking good for a BFP for OH's birthday tomorrow :nope: Ive used both my Frers now, so its back to ICs until a get a hint of anything, then I'll use by Clearblue Digi!
> 
> Feeling slightly disheartened today tbh.... I know Im only 9DPO, and I did have more Brown CM last night, really hoping its IB, and not early AF.... but we'll see!
> 
> Clairikins, I'll put you on this list now! Welcome! :flower:
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> More Brown CM just now....beginning to think AF is on her way..I usually spot for a few days prior to red flow too... :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> More brown CM, quite heavy earlier..... Just been to the loo..... Red spotting has started.....:nope::cry::nope::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww how many dpo are u? How many cycle days are u also?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 9dpo today.... It's my third cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> How long is your usual LP?Click to expand...

Usually 14 days!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Evening everyone!!
I think I've everyone added to the list! If folk could have a quick look to make sure you are all on the list!!!

Lots of
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust: 
to everyone!!​

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey all
> Im completely out for the August testing thread, and I know a few of you ladies are too! So I decided to start a September testing thread!
> 
> Please feel free to join.... Pm me with details or just post in the read and I will add you to the opening post!!!!
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> 
> I'm testing the 13th!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

TeeinAZ said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all
> Im completely out for the August testing thread, and I know a few of you ladies are too! So I decided to start a September testing thread!
> 
> Please feel free to join.... Pm me with details or just post in the read and I will add you to the opening post!!!!
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> 
> I'm testing the 13th!
> 
> Hey Tee! Welcome!!!:flower:
> Ur on the list! :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## Jrepp

Well, another BFN today at 16dpo. I called my doctor and she said that an early miscarraige/chemical pregnancy can throw your cycle off for the next month and if I haven't started or gotten a positive by next week to come in. I am so incredibly frustrated and really wish something would go right! I'm going to wait a few days and test again if I haven't started. Need to go buy more hpts though. Good luck testers


----------



## Lilly12

Tested :bfp: with FRER this afternoon after only holding pee for 1 hr! :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







9 dpo frer at 3pm.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 22









9 dpo frer at 3pm inverted.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jrepp said:


> Well, another BFN today at 16dpo. I called my doctor and she said that an early miscarraige/chemical pregnancy can throw your cycle off for the next month and if I haven't started or gotten a positive by next week to come in. I am so incredibly frustrated and really wish something would go right! I'm going to wait a few days and test again if I haven't started. Need to go buy more hpts though. Good luck testers

Hey chick, 
I had a a CP on 1st July, and my next AF arrived on 11th August!!!! 
xx


----------



## Jrepp

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Well, another BFN today at 16dpo. I called my doctor and she said that an early miscarraige/chemical pregnancy can throw your cycle off for the next month and if I haven't started or gotten a positive by next week to come in. I am so incredibly frustrated and really wish something would go right! I'm going to wait a few days and test again if I haven't started. Need to go buy more hpts though. Good luck testers
> 
> Hey chick,
> I had a a CP on 1st July, and my next AF arrived on 11th August!!!!
> xxClick to expand...

Did you ovulate regularly or was that delayed as well?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I THINK I O'd late tbh, I remember having EWCM around CD 19/20... And then again at CD28/29 roughly! 

Now I also slipped a disk in the middle of what I thought was my fertile window, so maybe that delayed O! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Lilly12 said:


> Tested :bfp: with FRER this afternoon after only holding pee for 1 hr! :wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​


----------



## DSemcho

Lilly12 said:


> Tested :bfp: with FRER this afternoon after only holding pee for 1 hr! :wohoo:

Yay! Congrats!!!


I want to go pee on another stick, but I know i probably won't get any better of a result.... :dohh:


----------



## Jrepp

Sofaqueen77 said:


> I THINK I O'd late tbh, I remember having EWCM around CD 19/20... And then again at CD28/29 roughly!
> 
> Now I also slipped a disk in the middle of what I thought was my fertile window, so maybe that delayed O!
> 
> Xxxxx

This month I o'd a day earlier than normal (may cd20, June cd16, July cd20 chemical, August cd 15). Arggggggggg


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Lilly12 said:


> Tested :bfp: with FRER this afternoon after only holding pee for 1 hr! :wohoo:

Congrats! :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> Tested :bfp: with FRER this afternoon after only holding pee for 1 hr! :wohoo:

How many dpo are u?. It looks very faint...i think mine was like that like at 9dpo


----------



## Lilly12

Jalanis22 said:


> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> Tested :bfp: with FRER this afternoon after only holding pee for 1 hr! :wohoo:
> 
> How many dpo are u?. It looks very faint...i think mine was like that like at 9dpoClick to expand...

I am 9 dpo, I only held my pee for an hour and tested at 3pm LOL.. still positive on both FRER & wondfo! :happydance:


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> Tested :bfp: with FRER this afternoon after only holding pee for 1 hr! :wohoo:
> 
> How many dpo are u?. It looks very faint...i think mine was like that like at 9dpoClick to expand...
> 
> I am 9 dpo, I only held my pee for an hour and tested at 3pm LOL.. still positive on both FRER & wondfo! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay lol....mine was like that also at same dpo dont know if u saw me frer from this morning but it progressed from day to day


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Jrepp said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> I THINK I O'd late tbh, I remember having EWCM around CD 19/20... And then again at CD28/29 roughly!
> 
> Now I also slipped a disk in the middle of what I thought was my fertile window, so maybe that delayed O!
> 
> Xxxxx
> 
> This month I o'd a day earlier than normal (may cd20, June cd16, July cd20 chemical, August cd 15). ArgggggggggClick to expand...

My cycle is driving me mad too, it is my first month off BCP but last time they returned to normal, all was going well and going by temping and OPK I ovulated on CD 14. I have been really tired and irritable and feeling sicky last few days, I started spotting on Saturday which would be start of normal period as usually spot on Sat and full AF on Sun, well continued to have few spots mainly on wiping yesterday and same today looks to be mix of CM and brownish colour sorry for TMI all pregnancy tests are negative so just wish it would come to something as hate not knowing whats happening in my cycle my face has also got major break out which never have. My temps were still high took slight drop although above cover line on Sat, jumped up really hig Sun and dropped below cover line today. 

Lets hope our bodies make there mind up soon so we can move on to next cycle if not a BFP 

Good luck x


----------



## TeeinAZ

Sofaqueen77 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all
> Im completely out for the August testing thread, and I know a few of you ladies are too! So I decided to start a September testing thread!
> 
> Please feel free to join.... Pm me with details or just post in the read and I will add you to the opening post!!!!
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> 
> I'm testing the 13th!
> 
> Hey Tee! Welcome!!!:flower:
> Ur on the list! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, I am so excited to be a part of the group. I will hopefully ease my way in. LOLClick to expand...


----------



## alicarr74

Bfn :(


----------



## TeeinAZ

Lilly12 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> Tested :bfp: with FRER this afternoon after only holding pee for 1 hr! :wohoo:
> 
> How many dpo are u?. It looks very faint...i think mine was like that like at 9dpoClick to expand...
> 
> I am 9 dpo, I only held my pee for an hour and tested at 3pm LOL.. still positive on both FRER & wondfo! :happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats Lilly!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> I THINK I O'd late tbh, I remember having EWCM around CD 19/20... And then again at CD28/29 roughly!
> 
> Now I also slipped a disk in the middle of what I thought was my fertile window, so maybe that delayed O!
> 
> Xxxxx
> 
> This month I o'd a day earlier than normal (may cd20, June cd16, July cd20 chemical, August cd 15). ArgggggggggClick to expand...
> 
> My cycle is driving me mad too, it is my first month off BCP but last time they returned to normal, all was going well and going by temping and OPK I ovulated on CD 14. I have been really tired and irritable and feeling sicky last few days, I started spotting on Saturday which would be start of normal period as usually spot on Sat and full AF on Sun, well continued to have few spots mainly on wiping yesterday and same today looks to be mix of CM and brownish colour sorry for TMI all pregnancy tests are negative so just wish it would come to something as hate not knowing whats happening in my cycle my face has also got major break out which never have. My temps were still high took slight drop although above cover line on Sat, jumped up really hig Sun and dropped below cover line today.
> 
> Lets hope our bodies make there mind up soon so we can move on to next cycle if not a BFP
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...

Well, you can count me out. "Percy" came at about 2:15 this afternoon :cry: so I guess I got my answer. I'm sad, but should ovulate around hubby's birthday so maybe October is my month.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Jrepp said:


> HGsurvivor05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> I THINK I O'd late tbh, I remember having EWCM around CD 19/20... And then again at CD28/29 roughly!
> 
> Now I also slipped a disk in the middle of what I thought was my fertile window, so maybe that delayed O!
> 
> Xxxxx
> 
> This month I o'd a day earlier than normal (may cd20, June cd16, July cd20 chemical, August cd 15). ArgggggggggClick to expand...
> 
> My cycle is driving me mad too, it is my first month off BCP but last time they returned to normal, all was going well and going by temping and OPK I ovulated on CD 14. I have been really tired and irritable and feeling sicky last few days, I started spotting on Saturday which would be start of normal period as usually spot on Sat and full AF on Sun, well continued to have few spots mainly on wiping yesterday and same today looks to be mix of CM and brownish colour sorry for TMI all pregnancy tests are negative so just wish it would come to something as hate not knowing whats happening in my cycle my face has also got major break out which never have. My temps were still high took slight drop although above cover line on Sat, jumped up really hig Sun and dropped below cover line today.
> 
> Lets hope our bodies make there mind up soon so we can move on to next cycle if not a BFP
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> Well, you can count me out. "Percy" came at about 2:15 this afternoon :cry: so I guess I got my answer. I'm sad, but should ovulate around hubby's birthday so maybe October is my month.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jrepp said:


> HGsurvivor05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> I THINK I O'd late tbh, I remember having EWCM around CD 19/20... And then again at CD28/29 roughly!
> 
> Now I also slipped a disk in the middle of what I thought was my fertile window, so maybe that delayed O!
> 
> Xxxxx
> 
> This month I o'd a day earlier than normal (may cd20, June cd16, July cd20 chemical, August cd 15). ArgggggggggClick to expand...
> 
> My cycle is driving me mad too, it is my first month off BCP but last time they returned to normal, all was going well and going by temping and OPK I ovulated on CD 14. I have been really tired and irritable and feeling sicky last few days, I started spotting on Saturday which would be start of normal period as usually spot on Sat and full AF on Sun, well continued to have few spots mainly on wiping yesterday and same today looks to be mix of CM and brownish colour sorry for TMI all pregnancy tests are negative so just wish it would come to something as hate not knowing whats happening in my cycle my face has also got major break out which never have. My temps were still high took slight drop although above cover line on Sat, jumped up really hig Sun and dropped below cover line today.
> 
> Lets hope our bodies make there mind up soon so we can move on to next cycle if not a BFP
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> Well, you can count me out. "Percy" came at about 2:15 this afternoon :cry: so I guess I got my answer. I'm sad, but should ovulate around hubby's birthday so maybe October is my month.Click to expand...

Sorry hun :hugs: here's to next month! :)


----------



## LaChona88

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test172992

*GOT MY  TODAY!!!!​*


----------



## Lilly12

LaChona88 said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test172992
> 
> *GOT MY  TODAY!!!!​*

:happydance::happydance: Congrats!! I got mine today too :happydance:


----------



## Nightnurse

*AF due Tomorrow 10th

Last af was on 15th -21st (26 day cycle )

Sore Breasts since the 28th (never this early,usually only a week or a few days before af )

Usually get more symptoms, eg.nausea cramps,tiredness... 

nothing else this cycle*


----------



## Jrepp

DenyseGiguere said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HGsurvivor05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> I THINK I O'd late tbh, I remember having EWCM around CD 19/20... And then again at CD28/29 roughly!
> 
> Now I also slipped a disk in the middle of what I thought was my fertile window, so maybe that delayed O!
> 
> Xxxxx
> 
> This month I o'd a day earlier than normal (may cd20, June cd16, July cd20 chemical, August cd 15). ArgggggggggClick to expand...
> 
> My cycle is driving me mad too, it is my first month off BCP but last time they returned to normal, all was going well and going by temping and OPK I ovulated on CD 14. I have been really tired and irritable and feeling sicky last few days, I started spotting on Saturday which would be start of normal period as usually spot on Sat and full AF on Sun, well continued to have few spots mainly on wiping yesterday and same today looks to be mix of CM and brownish colour sorry for TMI all pregnancy tests are negative so just wish it would come to something as hate not knowing whats happening in my cycle my face has also got major break out which never have. My temps were still high took slight drop although above cover line on Sat, jumped up really hig Sun and dropped below cover line today.
> 
> Lets hope our bodies make there mind up soon so we can move on to next cycle if not a BFP
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> Well, you can count me out. "Percy" came at about 2:15 this afternoon :cry: so I guess I got my answer. I'm sad, but should ovulate around hubby's birthday so maybe October is my month.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry hun :hugs: here's to next month! :)Click to expand...

Thank you



LaChona88 said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test172992
> 
> *GOT MY  TODAY!!!!​*

Congrats



Lilly12 said:


> LaChona88 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test172992
> 
> *GOT MY  TODAY!!!!​*
> 
> :happydance::happydance: Congrats!! I got mine today too :happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats


----------



## LaChona88

Lilly12 said:


> LaChona88 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test172992
> 
> *GOT MY  TODAY!!!!​*
> 
> :happydance::happydance: Congrats!! I got mine today too :happydance:Click to expand...

*WOOOHOOOOO!!!!! IM SOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!... CONGRATS HUN!!!! ​*


----------



## LaChona88

Nightnurse said:


> *AF due Tomorrow 10th
> 
> Last af was on 15th -21st (26 day cycle )
> 
> Sore Breasts since the 28th (never this early,usually only a week or a few days before af )
> 
> Usually get more symptoms, eg.nausea cramps,tiredness...
> 
> nothing else this cycle*

* AAAHHH!! Fingers Crossed for you!! AND TONS of BABY DUST!!! ​*


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jrepp said:


> HGsurvivor05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> I THINK I O'd late tbh, I remember having EWCM around CD 19/20... And then again at CD28/29 roughly!
> 
> Now I also slipped a disk in the middle of what I thought was my fertile window, so maybe that delayed O!
> 
> Xxxxx
> 
> This month I o'd a day earlier than normal (may cd20, June cd16, July cd20 chemical, August cd 15). ArgggggggggClick to expand...
> 
> My cycle is driving me mad too, it is my first month off BCP but last time they returned to normal, all was going well and going by temping and OPK I ovulated on CD 14. I have been really tired and irritable and feeling sicky last few days, I started spotting on Saturday which would be start of normal period as usually spot on Sat and full AF on Sun, well continued to have few spots mainly on wiping yesterday and same today looks to be mix of CM and brownish colour sorry for TMI all pregnancy tests are negative so just wish it would come to something as hate not knowing whats happening in my cycle my face has also got major break out which never have. My temps were still high took slight drop although above cover line on Sat, jumped up really hig Sun and dropped below cover line today.
> 
> Lets hope our bodies make there mind up soon so we can move on to next cycle if not a BFP
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> Well, you can count me out. "Percy" came at about 2:15 this afternoon :cry: so I guess I got my answer. I'm sad, but should ovulate around hubby's birthday so maybe October is my month.Click to expand...




LaChona88 said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test172992
> 
> *GOT MY  TODAY!!!!​*

Congrats on your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Jalanis22

LaChona88 said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test172992
> 
> *GOT MY  TODAY!!!!​*

Aww congratss a couple of us got our :bfp: these dayss.


----------



## Jalanis22

I dont know what to think....ive done frer and cheapies and all positive but i dont understand why the clearblue digi says not pregnant...does it not detect that early?


----------



## Lilly12

Nope they're not that sensitive! I'd wait a few days to do a digi :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Phewww thanks lilly thats what i was wondering but wasnt too sure since i had never used a digi..i started reading on ppl who also had same problem so now i feel better....when are you going to the dr? Or are you gonna wait to miss your AF?


----------



## Lilly12

I'm going to my midwife in a couple weeks , I don't see a doc. 
Ill call her this week for an appointment. 

:) so exciting!!

There's a group on this forum under groups/pregnancy called "may emeralds 2014" for ladies due in may :) I just joined them , so should you!


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> I'm going to my midwife in a couple weeks , I don't see a doc.
> Ill call her this week for an appointment.
> 
> :) so exciting!!
> 
> There's a group on this forum under groups/pregnancy called "may emeralds 2014" for ladies due in may :) I just joined them , so should you!

I called my midwife and they told me i could go already that way they can do a pregnancy test and well go from there...but im just gonna wait til friday to make sure AF doesnt show up.


----------



## Nightnurse

*Congrats to all the September BFP's,how many do we have so far now ?*


----------



## Angelface2008

LaChona88 said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test172992
> 
> *GOT MY  TODAY!!!!​*

Congrats!!!!! Yay I love your face in the picture!


----------



## Jrepp

Nightnurse said:


> *Congrats to all the September BFP's,how many do we have so far now ?*

It looks like 15 so far


----------



## ace28

Ladies I've had an epiphany!

Don't get me wrong, I still think I'm out. BUT. I was wondering and worrying about why on earth I would be OUT when AF isn't due for at least another 2/3 of a week... and then I realized. I am a breastfeeding, postpartum mama! I did some research and it appears that:

1) During your first cycles PP, your luteal phase can be very short. It supposedly will get gradually longer over time and there are vitamins I can take to help. Who knew?

2) breastfeeding can cause wonky temps- like the ones I've been seeing.

It all makes so much sense now and so even though I'm (probably) not pregnant this cycle, it gives me a lot of hope, because instead of my body doing crazy random things without reason, it actually has a very good reason for what it's been doing and now I understand it!

And with that, I can go to bed in peace. Let AF come or not... I just need to give my body some time and a few more cycles to get everything back on track. :)


----------



## Jalanis22

I feel nervous but excited...its just that i still cant believe it


----------



## bambi90

Just tested for the 2nd time this morn and bfp :) never been so happy


----------



## Jrepp

bambi90 said:


> Just tested for the 2nd time this morn and bfp :) never been so happy

:thumbup: congratulations


----------



## Frizzabelle

Af got me two days early :( 
Good luck to everyone waiting! 
Congrats to all with your BFP xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Good morning beautiful ladies!!!

I'll will update all the bfns and bfps at lunchtime...
Just a quick update from me....

10dpo..... did an IC this morning, and got two definite lines, but did a digi with the pot of pee, and it was BFN.......

Was REALLY hoping for a Digi BFP for OH's birthday this morning, but alas.... Im not even sure Id completely trust the IC either....
Gonna buy more FRER at lunchtime and test again... maybe just maybe I'll get a second line and present it to him this evening inside his Liverpool onsie!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angie0210

Hiiii can I join please I'm due to test on the 13th :) gd luck girlies ! Xx


----------



## DSemcho

LaChona88 said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test172992
> 
> *GOT MY  TODAY!!!!​*

Congratulations!



Nightnurse said:


> *AF due Tomorrow 10th
> 
> Last af was on 15th -21st (26 day cycle )
> 
> Sore Breasts since the 28th (never this early,usually only a week or a few days before af )
> 
> Usually get more symptoms, eg.nausea cramps,tiredness...
> 
> nothing else this cycle*

I know how you feel... I've just been feeling weird for the past few days.



bambi90 said:


> Just tested for the 2nd time this morn and bfp :) never been so happy

Congrats!



Sofaqueen77 said:


> Good morning beautiful ladies!!!
> 
> I'll will update all the bfns and bfps at lunchtime...
> Just a quick update from me....
> 
> 10dpo..... did an IC this morning, and got two definite lines, but did a digi with the pot of pee, and it was BFN.......
> 
> Was REALLY hoping for a Digi BFP for OH's birthday this morning, but alas.... Im not even sure Id completely trust the IC either....
> Gonna buy more FRER at lunchtime and test again... maybe just maybe I'll get a second line and present it to him this evening inside his Liverpool onsie!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

So I'm confused... So you did get your BFP?! And why didn't you post a picture?!?!?


AFM- AF due Thursday.... Still pretty sure IC's are negative. Gonna go buy a couple of cassettes and try those to make sure. But I think I'm gonna be out. I am having slight cramps, I'm super tired and my boobs hurt.


----------



## dollyminxture

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey all
> Im completely out for the August testing thread, and I know a few of you ladies are too! So I decided to start a September testing thread!
> 
> Please feel free to join.... Pm me with details or just post in the read and I will add you to the opening post!!!!
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 1st September 2013
> *Tink_*
> *Mamulichka*
> *Laadybellaa*
> *xEmmaDx*:bfn:
> 
> 2nd September 2013
> *Dollyminxture*
> *Hanie22*
> *skimomma*
> :bfn:*BabyDoll0077*:bfn:
> :bfn:*bump4me2013* :bfn:
> *koala1*
> 
> 3rd September 2013
> :bfp:*Baby_Dust11*:bfp:
> *katertot*
> *Camasia*
> :bfp:*3chords*:bfp:
> 
> 4th September 2013
> *x Zaly x*
> *MsJasmine*
> :bfn:*Mrs.S.*:bfn:
> 
> 5th September 2013
> *Rainbowz*
> :bfp:*PurpleMama*:bfp:
> :bfp:*Newlywed2012*:bfp:
> *Amgraf86*
> :bfp:*ShelbyLC*:bfp:
> *Missbx*
> *BrownlieB*
> *ddeker*
> 
> 6th September 2013
> :bfn:*Gwin*:bfn:
> *hopeful12be*
> *bump2bubba*
> :bfn:*Elizabean*:bfn:
> *HGsurvivor05*
> *happilyhoping*
> :bfp:*Angelface2008*:bfp:
> 
> 7th September 2013
> :bfn:*Nini Lopez*:bfn:
> *lucky83*
> *BabyDream2011*
> :bfp:*Emalou90*:bfp:
> *MiniMuffins*
> *Wizz*
> :bfp:*Teacup*:bfp:
> *Shirl1976*
> *Jrepp*
> :bfp:*Phantom*:bfp:
> 
> 8th September 2013
> :bfp:*LiLi2*:bfp:
> :bfp:*Kristeeny1*:bfp:
> 
> 9th September 2013
> :bfp:*ShanandBoc*:bfp:
> *Literati_Love*
> *Twinkles2013*
> *LaChona88*
> 
> 10th September 2013
> *Sofaqueen77 *
> *Excited07*
> *Solstyce*
> *Rickles*
> *StephieBelle84*
> *alicarr74*
> *Nightnurse*;
> :bfp:*LexyAjMommy*:bfp:
> 
> 11th September 2013
> *beneathmywing*
> *tori0713*
> :bfp:*jalanis22*:bfp:
> *DSemcho*
> *Sugerr*
> *kelowna_mama*
> *ChiiBaby*
> 
> 12th September 2013
> :bfn:*salu_34*:bfn:
> *Laurana*
> *poppygirl05*
> *Lavcake*
> *Frizzbelle*
> *Lindsaygaye*
> *Liena*
> *Clairikins*
> 
> 13th September 2013
> *TeeinAZ*
> 
> 14th September 2013
> *CM Punk*
> *Dollyminxture*
> *MrsT&Ben*
> *Ace28*
> *RosieB1977[/COLOR]*
> *KatBar*
> 
> 15th September 2013
> *Bluejen*
> *Abby21*
> *Edwina1984*
> 
> 16th September 2013
> *Yippie*
> *2moms2be*
> *Greekgrl77*
> *TrueBlueBABY*
> 
> 17th September 2013
> *bec081*
> *Edwina1984*
> *justagirl2*
> *JBBsturm*
> 
> 18th September 2013
> *fairyy*
> *Ashlee B x*
> *DenyseGiguere*
> 
> 19th September 2013
> 
> 20th September 2013
> 
> 21st September 2013
> *Coco Tutu*
> *kla1027*
> 
> 22nd September 2013
> 
> 23rd September 2013
> *AmorT*
> *Kenziekaykay*
> *Noodles13*
> 
> 24th September 2013
> *Timetotry*
> *BigBloomerz*
> 
> 25th September 2013
> *katiecakes*
> *VictoriaIris*
> 
> 26th September 2013
> 
> 27th September 2013
> 
> 28th September 2013
> *Beka2013*
> 
> 29th September 2013
> *BoumBoum*
> 
> 30th September 2013​
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:


WoWwwww I can't believe how many BFPS we have this
month already! something in the water ladies! fingers xd the rest of us all get BFPs soon. I have no idea whether I'm coming or going this cycle I've tested BFN so I guess I'm out :/ x x


----------



## bec081

Sofaqueen77 said:


> So... this thread has really taken off... 800+ posts! I think its time we did a little summary each so everyone else is up to date on our situations?
> 
> So maybe:
> 
> *Relevant History:
> DPO/CD?:
> Symptoms:
> Testing:*
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> *Relevant History:*3rd month trying... CP on First Cycle, slipped disk on 2nd cycle... this cycle BD'd every day for 12 days!!!
> *
> DPO/CD:*Approx 9DPO, 32/34 day cycles usually! O'd on CD 20 according to EWCM
> 
> *Symptoms:*Mostly sore boobs, extreme tiredness... Brown CM on DPO4 and again on DPO8/9 (today)
> 
> *Testing:*Tested at 7dpo, 8dpo, and 9dpo with FRER - BFNs!
> 
> xxxx

Relevant history: 1st cycle trying to conceive #2
DPO/CD: not 100%sure on DPO but I'm on CD 24 - usually have 29-31 day cycle. Af due 17th ish. 
Symtoms: pretty much just started yesterday. Tired, cranky, general feeling of yuckiness. Slight indigestion, dry mouth, bleeding gums(but they sometimes bleed anyway) , major bloating, mild crampy feeling on and off. Definitely more frequent urination as of last night. 
Testing: have resisted the urge so far (quite proud of myself!!) but will definitely start testing tomorrow morning Yipee!!


----------



## dollyminxture

*Relevant History: 23 year old mam of 3 year old. TTC#2 no history of any m/c or illnesses. First/second cycle trying
to adjust, 1st period since coming off contraception was 5th August.
DPO/CD?: no idea, I've had two witches this month, one 5th August one 29th August. ovulated 12th August and I think I'm on ovulating now (test showed up strongish line yesterday)
Symptoms: cramps, headaches, nausea, sore heavy boobs, tiredness. 
Testing:* BFN so far, but did have 2 tests last week with 2 evap lines :dohh:


----------



## bec081

Wow there are so many new BFPs on here I'm going to just do one big huge blanket 'CONGRATULATIONS LADIES'. I'm so happy for you!! Yay for BFPs!!



Sofaqueen77 said:


> Good morning beautiful ladies!!!
> 
> I'll will update all the bfns and bfps at lunchtime...
> Just a quick update from me....
> 
> 10dpo..... did an IC this morning, and got two definite lines, but did a digi with the pot of pee, and it was BFN.......
> 
> Was REALLY hoping for a Digi BFP for OH's birthday this morning, but alas.... Im not even sure Id completely trust the IC either....
> Gonna buy more FRER at lunchtime and test again... maybe just maybe I'll get a second line and present it to him this evening inside his Liverpool onsie!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:saywhat: you post pics of your negative tests but no picture of " two definite lines" !! We neeeed to see it!! That's so exciting!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> LaChona88 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test172992
> 
> *GOT MY  TODAY!!!!​*
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Nightnurse said:
> 
> 
> *AF due Tomorrow 10th
> 
> Last af was on 15th -21st (26 day cycle )
> 
> Sore Breasts since the 28th (never this early,usually only a week or a few days before af )
> 
> Usually get more symptoms, eg.nausea cramps,tiredness...
> 
> nothing else this cycle*Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel... I've just been feeling weird for the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> bambi90 said:
> 
> 
> Just tested for the 2nd time this morn and bfp :) never been so happyClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning beautiful ladies!!!
> 
> I'll will update all the bfns and bfps at lunchtime...
> Just a quick update from me....
> 
> 10dpo..... did an IC this morning, and got two definite lines, but did a digi with the pot of pee, and it was BFN.......
> 
> Was REALLY hoping for a Digi BFP for OH's birthday this morning, but alas.... Im not even sure Id completely trust the IC either....
> Gonna buy more FRER at lunchtime and test again... maybe just maybe I'll get a second line and present it to him this evening inside his Liverpool onsie!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> So I'm confused... So you did get your BFP?! And why didn't you post a picture?!?!?
> 
> 
> AFM- AF due Thursday.... Still pretty sure IC's are negative. Gonna go buy a couple of cassettes and try those to make sure. But I think I'm gonna be out. I am having slight cramps, I'm super tired and my boobs hurt.Click to expand...

Hey sweetie, I got a BFP on a cheapie, but a BFN on the Digi... and I dont really trust the cheapie... I tried to take a photo of it in the bathroom, but OH was wondering why I wanted to bring my Ipad to the loo! So I had to abandon my plan!
I'll take a pic as soon as Im home, if the second line is still there!
Im still spotting, minimal and brown!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

bec081 said:


> Wow there are so many new BFPs on here I'm going to just do one big huge blanket 'CONGRATULATIONS LADIES'. I'm so happy for you!! Yay for BFPs!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning beautiful ladies!!!
> 
> I'll will update all the bfns and bfps at lunchtime...
> Just a quick update from me....
> 
> 10dpo..... did an IC this morning, and got two definite lines, but did a digi with the pot of pee, and it was BFN.......
> 
> Was REALLY hoping for a Digi BFP for OH's birthday this morning, but alas.... Im not even sure Id completely trust the IC either....
> Gonna buy more FRER at lunchtime and test again... maybe just maybe I'll get a second line and present it to him this evening inside his Liverpool onsie!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :saywhat: you post pics of your negative tests but no picture of " two definite lines" !! We neeeed to see it!! That's so exciting!!Click to expand...

Yip.... a BFP on a cheapie, but a BFN on the Digi... I'll take a pic as soon as Im home, if the second line is still there!
Im still spotting, minimal and brown!:shrug:

Im refusing to get excited yet though! I was so hoping for a Digi BFP for OHs birthday!:cry:


----------



## DSemcho

Ah okay. You do know some digi's have a sensitivity of 50 - 100 right??


So I did some research and the test I got my possibly BFP on has a 20miU sensitivity, where as my Wondfo's are 25... And my line was almost invisible... So I tested with another one and now I'm waiting for it to marinate...


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> Ah okay. You do know some digi's have a sensitivity of 50 - 100 right??
> 
> 
> So I did some research and the test I got my possibly BFP on has a 20miU sensitivity, where as my Wondfo's are 25... And my line was almost invisible... So I tested with another one and now I'm waiting for it to marinate...

Well?????????????????????? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## LaChona88

bambi90 said:


> Just tested for the 2nd time this morn and bfp :) never been so happy

*I did also got my BFP this mornin!!... Im soo excited!!!.. Congrats to you hun!!!...=))​*


----------



## ChiiBaby

LaChona88 said:


> bambi90 said:
> 
> 
> Just tested for the 2nd time this morn and bfp :) never been so happy
> 
> *I did also got my BFP this mornin!!... Im soo excited!!!.. Congrats to you hun!!!...=))​*Click to expand...

Congrats to both of you!!:happydance:


----------



## Angelface2008

bambi90 said:


> Just tested for the 2nd time this morn and bfp :) never been so happy

Congrats!!!!!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## dollyminxture

come on sofa & dsemcho the suspense is killing me for these possible BFPs lol! I've just starte spotting slight red blood looks like tiny clots, sorry tmi so I'm wondering if I'm having another AF, 4th time since 5th August :/ z z


----------



## Sofaqueen77

dollyminxture said:


> come on sofa & dsemcho the suspense is killing me for these possible BFPs lol! I've just starte spotting slight red blood looks like tiny clots, sorry tmi so I'm wondering if I'm having another AF, 4th time since 5th August :/ z z

Hi Dolly,

Im afraid I have to wait until 6pm to get home and have a look at this morning's test... I'll test again as well! No more peeing until 7pm!:haha:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm 3-4 dpo and have been nauseus since yesterday, along with metallic taste in my mouth, and cramps on the left side. Testing on the 18th can't come soon enough! 

Hope everyone has a great day! :)


----------



## DSemcho

Sofaqueen77 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Ah okay. You do know some digi's have a sensitivity of 50 - 100 right??
> 
> 
> So I did some research and the test I got my possibly BFP on has a 20miU sensitivity, where as my Wondfo's are 25... And my line was almost invisible... So I tested with another one and now I'm waiting for it to marinate...
> 
> Well?????????????????????? :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

Idk I think I'm crazy.... Looks like a faint shadow on the test itself, but when I enhance it I get this....


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/235f40c8-77a0-406e-b515-02d421ccb33a_zpsd6f35d84.jpg
I'm crazy right?



DenyseGiguere said:


> I'm 3-4 dpo and have been nauseus since yesterday, along with metallic taste in my mouth, and cramps on the left side. Testing on the 18th can't come soon enough!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day! :)

Sounds promising!!!!! Fx'd!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Ah okay. You do know some digi's have a sensitivity of 50 - 100 right??
> 
> 
> So I did some research and the test I got my possibly BFP on has a 20miU sensitivity, where as my Wondfo's are 25... And my line was almost invisible... So I tested with another one and now I'm waiting for it to marinate...
> 
> Well?????????????????????? :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Idk I think I'm crazy.... Looks like a faint shadow on the test itself, but when I enhance it I get this....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/235f40c8-77a0-406e-b515-02d421ccb33a_zpsd6f35d84.jpg
> I'm crazy right?
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I'm 3-4 dpo and have been nauseus since yesterday, along with metallic taste in my mouth, and cramps on the left side. Testing on the 18th can't come soon enough!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds promising!!!!! Fx'd!Click to expand...



AAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH, I cant see the picture!!!!! Stoopid work computer!!


----------



## DSemcho

Boo work!


----------



## dollyminxture

more confusion, I've just checked back and my last period which wasn't just spotting would of been 18-19th August, which would mean implantation would be today/tomorow, which effectively means that the slight spotting I'm
having today could well be implantation bleeding rather than another AF, fingers crossed! x x x


----------



## Jalanis22

Sofaqueen77 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaChona88 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test172992
> 
> *GOT MY  TODAY!!!!​*
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Nightnurse said:
> 
> 
> *AF due Tomorrow 10th
> 
> Last af was on 15th -21st (26 day cycle )
> 
> Sore Breasts since the 28th (never this early,usually only a week or a few days before af )
> 
> Usually get more symptoms, eg.nausea cramps,tiredness...
> 
> nothing else this cycle*Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel... I've just been feeling weird for the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> bambi90 said:
> 
> 
> Just tested for the 2nd time this morn and bfp :) never been so happyClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning beautiful ladies!!!
> 
> I'll will update all the bfns and bfps at lunchtime...
> Just a quick update from me....
> 
> 10dpo..... did an IC this morning, and got two definite lines, but did a digi with the pot of pee, and it was BFN.......
> 
> Was REALLY hoping for a Digi BFP for OH's birthday this morning, but alas.... Im not even sure Id completely trust the IC either....
> Gonna buy more FRER at lunchtime and test again... maybe just maybe I'll get a second line and present it to him this evening inside his Liverpool onsie!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> So I'm confused... So you did get your BFP?! And why didn't you post a picture?!?!?
> 
> 
> AFM- AF due Thursday.... Still pretty sure IC's are negative. Gonna go buy a couple of cassettes and try those to make sure. But I think I'm gonna be out. I am having slight cramps, I'm super tired and my boobs hurt.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey sweetie, I got a BFP on a cheapie, but a BFN on the Digi... and I dont really trust the cheapie... I tried to take a photo of it in the bathroom, but OH was wondering why I wanted to bring my Ipad to the loo! So I had to abandon my plan!
> I'll take a pic as soon as Im home, if the second line is still there!
> Im still spotting, minimal and brown!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Sofaqueen-digi arent that sensitive...i get bfp with frer and cheapie but not a digi so good luck hun.


----------



## Nightnurse

Jrepp said:


> Nightnurse said:
> 
> 
> *Congrats to all the September BFP's,how many do we have so far now ?*
> 
> It looks like 15 so farClick to expand...

:happydance: *Not too shabby at all girls*


----------



## Jalanis22

My 12dpo FRER..bottom one. Do u guys see any progress at all?


----------



## dollyminxture

DSemcho said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Ah okay. You do know some digi's have a sensitivity of 50 - 100 right??
> 
> 
> So I did some research and the test I got my possibly BFP on has a 20miU sensitivity, where as my Wondfo's are 25... And my line was almost invisible... So I tested with another one and now I'm waiting for it to marinate...
> 
> Well?????????????????????? :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Idk I think I'm crazy.... Looks like a faint shadow on the test itself, but when I enhance it I get this....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/235f40c8-77a0-406e-b515-02d421ccb33a_zpsd6f35d84.jpg
> I'm crazy right?
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I'm 3-4 dpo and have been nauseus since yesterday, along with metallic taste in my mouth, and cramps on the left side. Testing on the 18th can't come soon enough!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds promising!!!!! Fx'd!Click to expand...

hey I see it, your not crazy! keep testing x x x


----------



## dollyminxture

I see it jalanis 
congrats x x x


----------



## Jalanis22

dollyminxture said:


> I see it jalanis
> congrats x x x

I edited the picture...i took it to early and then i went back to the rr before time expired and it was a bit more darker...yay thanks alot.... :dust: to everyone.


----------



## ChiiBaby

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 670545
> 
> My 12dpo FRER..bottom one. Do u guys see any progress at all?

Congrats!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks chiibaby i was a bit worried cause i thought it was the same second line as the one from today but i see the progress hopefully it keeps gettin darker.


----------



## Hiding

Please add me - AF due 16.09 but I'm testing on DH birthday on 13.09. I have had symptoms every day from about 3DPO starting with a big gooey glob of yellowy/creamy CM and a different feeling in my lower tummy. I also noticed a prominent blue vein on my right boob last night which I have only ever had when pregnant with my sons. I *feel* like I am pregnant. I feel different but its also familiar. I've had headaches, creamy CM for days and a skin breakout (not usual). I feel like I could test but I promised DH I'd wait.....so Friday it is!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Ah okay. You do know some digi's have a sensitivity of 50 - 100 right??
> 
> 
> So I did some research and the test I got my possibly BFP on has a 20miU sensitivity, where as my Wondfo's are 25... And my line was almost invisible... So I tested with another one and now I'm waiting for it to marinate...
> 
> Well?????????????????????? :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Idk I think I'm crazy.... Looks like a faint shadow on the test itself, but when I enhance it I get this....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/235f40c8-77a0-406e-b515-02d421ccb33a_zpsd6f35d84.jpg
> I'm crazy right?
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I'm 3-4 dpo and have been nauseus since yesterday, along with metallic taste in my mouth, and cramps on the left side. Testing on the 18th can't come soon enough!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds promising!!!!! Fx'd!Click to expand...

I'm on my iPhone in the toilet! I TOALLY SEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm so happy for u!!!! Keep testing!! Xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Jalanis22

Hiding if u cant wait take a frer...i got my bfp at 9dpo so maybe you could get yours too.


----------



## Hiding

I promised DH I'd wait but I swear, I'm so close to caving in. I have two Boots tests upstairs but I'm going to be good and hold out. However, if these feelings persist, I might talk him into testing in thurs. it took me 9 months to talk hubby into going for #3 so I don't want to freak him out :haha: funny, once the decision was made, he's actually excited?! :wacko: 

Congrats btw - I've been lurking and following all your journeys :flower:




Jalanis22 said:


> Hiding if u cant wait take a frer...i got my bfp at 9dpo so maybe you could get yours too.


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks lol i understand..this was barely our 2ndmonth ttc..but i didnt think i would get a bfp that fast because with my daughter it took a couple of months...:dust: to you and everyone


----------



## Kardashianw

I'm testing 14th Sept early Saturday morning. Should test 13th but it's Friday 13 sooooo no way. Have sore boobs, have gone huge too also had spotting early yesterday morning and since the spot absoloute nothing but feeling belly getting huge and had mid day slight nausea....Woop Woop!


----------



## Kardashianw

Congratulations to all the BFP this month. Let the baby boom begin. :dust: 
:happydance:


----------



## Jalanis22

Kardashian good luck lol it seems to far from now but we all have to wait at some point...i dont feel a big belly but i feel bloated and sometimes my boobs are sore. I wonder if ppl get bigger bellys with 2nd baby or not vause ive heard that u get bloated faster or idk..but oh well, well see.


----------



## fairyy

Sofaqueen: I have ovulated this cycle. So I will be testing on 23rd instead of 18th.


----------



## DSemcho

Sofaqueen77 said:


> I'm on my iPhone in the toilet! I TOALLY SEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm so happy for u!!!! Keep testing!! Xoxoxoxoxox

Yay! I'm only normal crazy not line crazy! :happydance:
DH says if I have to work that hard to see a line then it's not real =/ I'm like well I barely see something on my tests!! It's like this color almost like this but maybe a little lighter....



Hiding said:


> it took me 9 months to talk hubby into going for #3 so I don't want to freak him out :haha: funny, once the decision was made, he's actually excited?! :wacko:


I understand your feeling!! It took me 2 1/2 years to get the DH to agree to officially trying (as in using OPK's and making BD almost everyday of my fertile week. And now it's been about 9 months of us actively TTC and I still can't say the words Baby or Pregnant to him lol. :hugs:


----------



## Lilly12

todays test at 10 dpo, way darker
 



Attached Files:







10 dpo fmu.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> todays test at 10 dpo, way darker

Lovely liness...mine also darkened i dont know if u saw it i did one this morning...


----------



## Lilly12

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 670545
> 
> My 12dpo FRER..bottom one. Do u guys see any progress at all?

:happydance: way darker!


----------



## Jalanis22

I know and i know the time is expired but i just saw it again and its a bit darker than in the pic and i jus did a cheapie and its also there.


----------



## Hiding

Baha, this made me laugh:haha: my DH goes pale still and we already have 2! 

I understand your feeling!! It took me 2 1/2 years to get the DH to agree to officially trying (as in using OPK's and making BD almost everyday of my fertile week. And now it's been about 9 months of us actively TTC and I still can't say the words Baby or Pregnant to him lol. :hugs:[/QUOTE]


----------



## DSemcho

Hiding said:


> Baha, this made me laugh:haha: my DH goes pale still and we already have 2!
> 
> I understand your feeling!! It took me 2 1/2 years to get the DH to agree to officially trying (as in using OPK's and making BD almost everyday of my fertile week. And now it's been about 9 months of us actively TTC and I still can't say the words Baby or Pregnant to him lol. :hugs:

[/QUOTE]

If we get lucky this will be a first for both of us! We've raised kids up to a certain age with ex's (we have 2 weeks - 5 years old covered with experience!! lol).. When I showed him the test with the faint faint line he didn't react - I think he wants to wait until he knows for sure. Even I'm doubtful about my almost lines (cause I have to enhance the pics to be sure).


----------



## DenyseGiguere

dollyminxture said:


> more confusion, I've just checked back and my last period which wasn't just spotting would of been 18-19th August, which would mean implantation would be today/tomorow, which effectively means that the slight spotting I'm
> having today could well be implantation bleeding rather than another AF, fingers crossed! x x x

Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Sofaqueen77 said:


> dollyminxture said:
> 
> 
> come on sofa & dsemcho the suspense is killing me for these possible BFPs lol! I've just starte spotting slight red blood looks like tiny clots, sorry tmi so I'm wondering if I'm having another AF, 4th time since 5th August :/ z z
> 
> Hi Dolly,
> 
> Im afraid I have to wait until 6pm to get home and have a look at this morning's test... I'll test again as well! No more peeing until 7pm!:haha:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Here's this mornings test, very faded line, clearer IRL....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## DSemcho

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dollyminxture said:
> 
> 
> come on sofa & dsemcho the suspense is killing me for these possible BFPs lol! I've just starte spotting slight red blood looks like tiny clots, sorry tmi so I'm wondering if I'm having another AF, 4th time since 5th August :/ z z
> 
> Hi Dolly,
> 
> Im afraid I have to wait until 6pm to get home and have a look at this morning's test... I'll test again as well! No more peeing until 7pm!:haha:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Here's this mornings test, very faded line, clearer IRL....Click to expand...

I'm gonna upload it to my photobucket and tinker with it.


----------



## Katie Potatie

I see it Sofa! How many days post ov are you? When is your AF due?


----------



## bigbloomerz

I also see a faint line :)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Katie Potatie said:


> I see it Sofa! How many days post ov are you? When is your AF due?

Now it's VERY faint, I'm 10dpo today! 
It was noticeably darker this morning!!! Honestly, I swear!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Jbbsturm

I see it Sofa


----------



## TeeinAZ

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 670545
> 
> My 12dpo FRER..bottom one. Do u guys see any progress at all?

I see it!! Congrats!!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Lilly12

I see it too SofaQueen!! yay :wohoo:


----------



## DSemcho

Sofa, this is what I got out of it.


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/22eee3f9-939c-447a-9fbd-47270c85c377_zps1c0fd0e7.jpg?t=1378831213

There is definitely a line.


----------



## Angelface2008

Lilly12 said:


> todays test at 10 dpo, way darker

AWESOME!!! CONGRATZ!!!:happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup:



Sofaqueen77 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dollyminxture said:
> 
> 
> come on sofa & dsemcho the suspense is killing me for these possible BFPs lol! I've just starte spotting slight red blood looks like tiny clots, sorry tmi so I'm wondering if I'm having another AF, 4th time since 5th August :/ z z
> 
> Hi Dolly,
> 
> Im afraid I have to wait until 6pm to get home and have a look at this morning's test... I'll test again as well! No more peeing until 7pm!:haha:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Here's this mornings test, very faded line, clearer IRL....Click to expand...

I see it! KEEP TESTING!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


I have to get an ultrasound today because they claim I am 7 weeks which cant be right not in the least! I want to lay on the couch all day and not do anything. I am just so tired! 

Just to let you ladies know no one is out until the witch shows up! I still barely have any symptoms! the "common" symptoms that they shove down our throats of early pregnancy is so ugh lol! I don't really even feel pregnant! :shrug: So KEEP TESTING!!! ladies keep faith! SEPTEMBER is a luckyy luckky month. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> Sofa, this is what I got out of it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/22eee3f9-939c-447a-9fbd-47270c85c377_zps1c0fd0e7.jpg?t=1378831213
> 
> There is definitely a line.

Thanks a million chick! This evening test is hiding in the bathroom, I'm trying to get rid of DH so I can take a picture of it!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Clairikins

I tested yesterday and today (8&9 dpo - I couldn't wait), both bfn :o(


----------



## BabyDream2011

Wow Congratulations Sofa :happydance:

BFP Ladies I could do with your help or advice please.

As I've wrote plenty of times, this months cycle was all-over the place with a lot of cramps, but on the 4th I had a very scant amount of brown cm/blood on my liner only once that day, then again on the 7th, I've not tested with a HPT recently as I am waiting on some 10miu ones I ordered online, The thing is I am more confused because I started having a lot more brown blood this morning around 1pm with small stretchy darker clots, its started to get lighter around 5pm but now I am wondering if its going to stop or not or get heavier or whether I should give up with this cycle and start a fresh as if this brown blood is my period,. I wont be getting my hopes up this cycle, have any of you lovely new mummy's experienced this I am so confused yet again. :wacko: :wacko:

I think I am around 7/8 DPO but could be as late as 11DPO.


----------



## fairyy

Sofaqueen77 said:
 

> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Sofa, this is what I got out of it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/22eee3f9-939c-447a-9fbd-47270c85c377_zps1c0fd0e7.jpg?t=1378831213
> 
> There is definitely a line.
> 
> Thanks a million chick! This evening test is hiding in the bathroom, I'm trying to get rid of DH so I can take a picture of it!! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

ha ha :) waiting for the pic.


----------



## TeeinAZ

LaChona88 said:


> bambi90 said:
> 
> 
> Just tested for the 2nd time this morn and bfp :) never been so happy
> 
> *I did also got my BFP this mornin!!... Im soo excited!!!.. Congrats to you hun!!!...=))​*Click to expand...

CONGRATS!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

Sofaqueen77 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Sofa, this is what I got out of it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/22eee3f9-939c-447a-9fbd-47270c85c377_zps1c0fd0e7.jpg?t=1378831213
> 
> There is definitely a line.
> 
> Thanks a million chick! This evening test is hiding in the bathroom, I'm trying to get rid of DH so I can take a picture of it!! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Can't wait to see it!!!!



fairyy said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Sofa, this is what I got out of it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/22eee3f9-939c-447a-9fbd-47270c85c377_zps1c0fd0e7.jpg?t=1378831213
> 
> There is definitely a line.
> 
> Thanks a million chick! This evening test is hiding in the bathroom, I'm trying to get rid of DH so I can take a picture of it!! :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha :) waiting for the pic.Click to expand...

Ditto!



Went to the gym earlier (I'm a overweight gym rat lol) and I got SUPER nauseous and just plain ole exhausted and had to stop my workout early. Instead of taking an hour and a half at the gym I barely lasted 45 minutes and I feel like I'm gonna vomit!!! >_<

Had someone from medical call me again today to ask about if I still wanted to do the quantitative HCG test, and I told them 'Percy' was due in two days so I'd just wait it out. But I am noticing that I don't have any acne (normally I get one pimple and it's the only time I have.. Not even in high school) and my cervix does seem to be a lot more closed than normal (normally I can insert the tip of my finger if I wanted to this close to AF) but I can't!!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Jrepp said:


> HGsurvivor05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> I THINK I O'd late tbh, I remember having EWCM around CD 19/20... And then again at CD28/29 roughly!
> 
> Now I also slipped a disk in the middle of what I thought was my fertile window, so maybe that delayed O!
> 
> Xxxxx
> 
> This month I o'd a day earlier than normal (may cd20, June cd16, July cd20 chemical, August cd 15). ArgggggggggClick to expand...
> 
> My cycle is driving me mad too, it is my first month off BCP but last time they returned to normal, all was going well and going by temping and OPK I ovulated on CD 14. I have been really tired and irritable and feeling sicky last few days, I started spotting on Saturday which would be start of normal period as usually spot on Sat and full AF on Sun, well continued to have few spots mainly on wiping yesterday and same today looks to be mix of CM and brownish colour sorry for TMI all pregnancy tests are negative so just wish it would come to something as hate not knowing whats happening in my cycle my face has also got major break out which never have. My temps were still high took slight drop although above cover line on Sat, jumped up really hig Sun and dropped below cover line today.
> 
> Lets hope our bodies make there mind up soon so we can move on to next cycle if not a BFP
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> Well, you can count me out. "Percy" came at about 2:15 this afternoon :cry: so I guess I got my answer. I'm sad, but should ovulate around hubby's birthday so maybe October is my month.Click to expand...

SNAP, thats a bit spooky mine arrived at around 2pm today, really heavy too (sorry for TMI) lets go for it next cycle!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kardashianw

Jalanis22 said:


> Kardashian good luck lol it seems to far from now but we all have to wait at some point...i dont feel a big belly but i feel bloated and sometimes my boobs are sore. I wonder if ppl get bigger bellys with 2nd baby or not vause ive heard that u get bloated faster or idk..but oh well, well see.

This will be my 4th pregnancy if I am pregnant. I am at cd27 today cd26 got spotting very slight and nothing so I thought that is way early for AF to arrive. An this happened last time I was pregnant so we will see. I'm waiting. I want to wait till cd33 but don't think I have the patience!! 
I didn't have sore boobs and don't get sore boobs anymore so that for me is very strange. X


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey everyone, sorry for the delay in getting back to you! I was out for dinner with DH for his birthday! :toothpick:

Nothing to report on this evenings cheapie, not even a whisper of a line! I'm not overly concerned.... I tested after a hold of about 2 hours! 

I'm gonna test again in the morning, with an overnight hold! :loo:

We're just back home now so I'm gonna settle into the Sofa and update the opening post!!!! 


xxxxxxx


----------



## DSemcho

Tomorrow morning is my actual test date and I'm nervous.... :/

If I don't see a line in that test then I will consider myself out at 10DPO


----------



## Littlelotus

I will probably start testing on the 15th, since AF is due on the 20th!

Eeeek, I am so anxious to find out!


----------



## Jalanis22

Ok so i went to the dr to just confirm even though they also did a urine tests and yep it was :bfp: so on the 26th i will have my first scan and midwife visit.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> Tomorrow morning is my actual test date and I'm nervous.... :/
> 
> If I don't see a line in that test then I will consider myself out at 10DPO

Is 10dpo not a bit early to call it?


----------



## fairyy

Thanks for updating my testing date Sofaqueen. I hope u will get better result with FMU tomorrow. Good luck. 

Hey Noodles we are testing on same day. Yay.


----------



## Nightnurse

*So far still no AF will see if she appears later tonight

My 20 mth old nephew fell asleep resting on my breasts and I cried out in pain and had to put him to sleep next to me instead.this is rediculous this breast pain is going on way to long,hope it has a ppositive out come for all the trouble and worrying..will update tomorrow*


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi to everyone! 
I think I've everyone updated, but would be grateful if you would check... To be sure!!

AFM, 11dpo tomorrow, gonna test with a cheapie, have one Clerblue Digi... Gonna hold onto that until maybe Saturday, IF my lines get more definite!!!

How's everyone doin?? 

Xxxx


----------



## DSemcho

Sofaqueen77 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow morning is my actual test date and I'm nervous.... :/
> 
> If I don't see a line in that test then I will consider myself out at 10DPO
> 
> Is 10dpo not a bit early to call it?Click to expand...

Normally yes, however that's the day AF is due and with me having ovulated 3 days late *shrugs* won't really have a choice =/ AF is due the day after tomorrow.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I dunno know, when I O late.. My LP usually sticks at 14 days.... So I move AF due date accordingly!?! I O'd on cd20 this month, is I put my AF down as cd34!


----------



## DSemcho

Well I normally get a positive OPK the night of CD17 or the morning of CD18 and get a sharp O pain that night. But this time I didn't get a positive OPK until CD19, then two uber positives on CD 20/21.... If I adjust accordingly then I shouldn't get AF until the 16th (36 day cycle). BUT that depends on if she comes at her normal time or not. We shall see!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Jalanis22 said:


> Ok so i went to the dr to just confirm even though they also did a urine tests and yep it was :bfp: so on the 26th i will have my first scan and midwife visit.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hi to everyone!
> I think I've everyone updated, but would be grateful if you would check... To be sure!!
> 
> AFM, 11dpo tomorrow, gonna test with a cheapie, have one Clerblue Digi... Gonna hold onto that until maybe Saturday, IF my lines get more definite!!!
> 
> How's everyone doin??
> 
> Xxxx

I'm getting so so weak and keep thinking about the cheapies I have at home. I am trying so hard to hold out until my Beta on Friday! 

I'll be thinking of you this weekend!! WOOOO :happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jalanis22 said:


> Ok so i went to the dr to just confirm even though they also did a urine tests and yep it was :bfp: so on the 26th i will have my first scan and midwife visit.

Congrats! :dance:


----------



## Lilly12

DenyseGiguere said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i went to the dr to just confirm even though they also did a urine tests and yep it was :bfp: so on the 26th i will have my first scan and midwife visit.
> 
> Congrats! :dance:Click to expand...

:happydance:

I have my first midwife appointment on the 24th!


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i went to the dr to just confirm even though they also did a urine tests and yep it was :bfp: so on the 26th i will have my first scan and midwife visit.
> 
> Congrats! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I have my first midwife appointment on the 24th!Click to expand...

How exciting right...the lady even was shocked that i tested positive quick and i went with doubt of gettin a positive since some ppl have said that drs tests arent as sensitive as first response.


----------



## Jalanis22

I forgot to mention i know im not supposed to have a belly but i feel like super bloated i hAve no idea why


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Can you put me down for 8/20/13 :flower:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Can you put me down for 8/20/13 :flower:


----------



## Jrepp

Sofaqueen77 said:


> I dunno know, when I O late.. My LP usually sticks at 14 days.... So I move AF due date accordingly!?! I O'd on cd20 this month, is I put my AF down as cd34!

LP is pretty much always going to stay the same. O could be delayed by pretty much anything but LP won't change by much more than a day either way.


----------



## Literati_Love

I'm out for this month. :( AF got me today. Blech. Onto the October thread, I suppose...


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Literati_Love said:


> I'm out for this month. :( AF got me today. Blech. Onto the October thread, I suppose...

Sorry hun :hugs: best of luck next month :)


----------



## LaChona88

Angelface2008 said:


> LaChona88 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test172992
> 
> *GOT MY  TODAY!!!!​*
> 
> Congrats!!!!! Yay I love your face in the picture!Click to expand...

*Hahahah... Thank you tons!!... I was very very VERY SURPRISED!!!...lol​*


----------



## Numero1

Testing Sept 18th!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Numero1 said:


> Testing Sept 18th!

I'm testing either the 17th or 18th. Here's hoping we both get a :bfp:


----------



## LaChona88

Jalanis22 said:


> Ok so i went to the dr to just confirm even though they also did a urine tests and yep it was :bfp: so on the 26th i will have my first scan and midwife visit.

*WOOHOOO!!!... THAT IS SSSOOOOO AWESOME!!!!!!​*


----------



## LaChona88

DenyseGiguere said:


> Numero1 said:
> 
> 
> Testing Sept 18th!
> 
> I'm testing either the 17th or 18th. Here's hoping we both get a :bfp:Click to expand...

*Good LUCK to yall!!!!  Sending TONS & TONS & TONS of BABY DUST yalls way!!! ​*


----------



## Jalanis22

LaChona88 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i went to the dr to just confirm even though they also did a urine tests and yep it was :bfp: so on the 26th i will have my first scan and midwife visit.
> 
> *WOOHOOO!!!... THAT IS SSSOOOOO AWESOME!!!!!!​*Click to expand...

I know im excited but now i feel like another tww is gnna take forever to go for the scan lol but at least i got my :bfp:


----------



## lindsaygaye

Another BFN today guys.... :(


----------



## Angelface2008

LaChona88 said:


> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaChona88 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test172992
> 
> *GOT MY  TODAY!!!!​*
> 
> Congrats!!!!! Yay I love your face in the picture!Click to expand...
> 
> *Hahahah... Thank you tons!!... I was very very VERY SURPRISED!!!...lol​*Click to expand...

I was surprised too! That's what happens, when you least expect it that is when it happens. I swear I half butted my TTC last month! Lol got a little lazy on the baby dancing! But hey I'm pregnant so I did something right lol


----------



## Angelface2008

lindsaygaye said:


> Another BFN today guys.... :(

:hugs: it's not over until the witch comes!


----------



## jzgrace

Hello!!!:) im 10 dpo tested today-BFN ! So I will be testing again on the 14th. Good luck to all hopefuls! God bless!


----------



## DSemcho

So overnight my boobs went from being just sore to plain ole painful. WOOT! Haven't checked CP this AM and can't check CM due to me and DH getting busy last night lol. And I was so tired this morning I forgot to POAS. So I'll wait til tomorrow or something.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

11dpo... can u see it??????????????????????????????
 



Attached Files:







11.9.13.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## DSemcho

Sofaqueen77 said:


> 11dpo... can u see it??????????????????????????????

I SEE IT!! No tweaking needed!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> So overnight my boobs went from being just sore to plain ole painful. WOOT! Haven't checked CP this AM and can't check CM due to me and DH getting busy last night lol. And I was so tired this morning I forgot to POAS. So I'll wait til tomorrow or something.

you FORGOT to POAS!!!!!! Sweet Divine Jesus!!!! :haha::haha:
I was lying awake from 6am waiting for my opportunity to POAS!!!!!!

Ended up POAS at work, took pic at work, loaded onto work computer, uploaded, and then deleted all evidence!! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## DSemcho

Dude I'm super exhausted! I even got 8 hours of sleep night before last and still ended up sleeping for another 2 or so hours in between the 5 hours of when I got up and when I went to work!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Ok... so you spent last night BDing.... and now you're too tired to POAS?!? Teehee! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

When u gonna test? :hugs:


----------



## dollyminxture

sofa that's defo a BFP! congrats! And dsemcho u have me creased haha! 
my spotting was just spotting yesterday and no cramps or other painful symptoms today so not sure what's happening but hoping it was implantation xx


----------



## lintu

can I join you ladies im due on in the next 5 days, im not tracking my ov so im not 100% when it was so anywhere between CD28/31 lol im currently CD 26
Were trying for #2 this time and i told myself i was just gonna chill this time and let it happen, i wasn't going to obsess, but OMG its so hard, I swear this TWW has been the longest and hardest of my life :brat:


----------



## ace28

Sofaqueen77 said:


> 11dpo... can u see it??????????????????????????????

I see it!!!! eeee congratulations!!!!!!!!!!

:bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance:
:bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp:
:happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp:
:happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp:
:happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp:
:happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Ok... so you spent last night BDing.... and now you're too tired to POAS?!? Teehee! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> When u gonna test? :hugs:

I was tired in general lol. Maybe tomorrow morning.


dollyminxture said:


> sofa that's defo a BFP! congrats! And dsemcho u have me creased haha!
> my spotting was just spotting yesterday and no cramps or other painful symptoms today so not sure what's happening but hoping it was implantation xx

What's creased?? Lol


----------



## dollyminxture

Geordie for laughing my ass off haha!! x


----------



## DSemcho

Geordie? 


My cervix still isn't fully open so yay!


----------



## dollyminxture

from Newcastle in England, it's like a whole seperate language to English with all of the slang haha! I need to remember this as I will confuse people :haha:


----------



## DSemcho

Hah it's okay!! If we end up moving to England I'll need to learn it anyways!!!


----------



## dollyminxture

it's literally just in the north east that you hear Geordie but the majority of areas all have very strong dialects and different slang, strange country lol! x


----------



## DSemcho

Eh it's okay. We do in the states to!! Any symptoms for you?


----------



## dollyminxture

I've been spotting on and off and some cramping, my
boobs have gone huge but that's it. how about
you?


----------



## DSemcho

Boobs are definitely bigger and hurt a lot more than normal. My cramps have gone away so yay! Sleepy a lot and get nauseous randomly. I also flipped on my husband a couple of nights ago for a stupid reason.


----------



## dollyminxture

sounds quite promising. I'm sort of experiencing it all over again for the first time, with my first child I was trying and then stopped and didn't realize I was pregnant until 7-8 weeks, so it's all new what to look for. I never really realized last time until I kept feeling nausea :haha:


----------



## DSemcho

well I don't count on the nausea part because I get that before AF also. I've gotten pregnant twice but none have survived, but the first time I found out I was pregnant was March 1, 2011 and they were like, 'You're less than 3 weeks pregnant.'... I was like that's not possible, I haven't had sex since the 1st of February! And I just had my normal on time period on February 15th (so I think I was actually more than 7 weeks at least!) But they kept basing how far I was by my HCG level (which when tested the first time it was like 130, then 3 days later at 390)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lintu said:


> can I join you ladies im due on in the next 5 days, im not tracking my ov so im not 100% when it was so anywhere between CD28/31 lol im currently CD 26
> Were trying for #2 this time and i told myself i was just gonna chill this time and let it happen, i wasn't going to obsess, but OMG its so hard, I swear this TWW has been the longest and hardest of my life :brat:

I'm just like you! We just started trying for #2 and I thought I would be more patient this time. Lol, not working so hard. 

Welcome :)


----------



## 2moms2be

Congrats, Sofa!!!!!!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lilly12

Did another test today at 11 dpo & way darker than yesterday's. they're progressing nicely :) 

(Very faint line at 9 dpo, tad darker 10 dpo , very visible 11 dpo) 

:wohoo:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Lilly12 said:


> Did another test today at 11 dpo & way darker than yesterday's. they're progressing nicely :)
> 
> (Very faint line at 9 dpo, tad darker 10 dpo , very visible 11 dpo)
> 
> :wohoo:

Congrats :)


----------



## dollyminxture

dsemcho sorry for your losses, hopefully u will fall pregnant with your forever baby very soon. I wonder why they base it on that rather than actually scanning you :/ if you were 7 weeks and didn't have nausea then you may well be one of the lucky ladies who doesn't get the horrid sickness! x x


----------



## tinadecember

Hiya lovely lady,

can you put me down for testing on 30th September?

Good luck ladies!!! xxx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

tinadecember said:


> Hiya lovely lady,
> 
> can you put me down for testing on 30th September?
> 
> Good luck ladies!!! xxx

Welcome :) We are TTC for #2 too. Best of luck!


----------



## fairyy

Sofaqueen77 said:


> 11dpo... can u see it??????????????????????????????

Yes, I can see it definitely :thumbup:


----------



## fairyy

Sofaqueen77 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> So overnight my boobs went from being just sore to plain ole painful. WOOT! Haven't checked CP this AM and can't check CM due to me and DH getting busy last night lol. And I was so tired this morning I forgot to POAS. So I'll wait til tomorrow or something.
> 
> you FORGOT to POAS!!!!!! Sweet Divine Jesus!!!! :haha::haha:
> I was lying awake from 6am waiting for my opportunity to POAS!!!!!!
> 
> Ended up POAS at work, took pic at work, loaded onto work computer, uploaded, and then deleted all evidence!! :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Ha ha. :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hmmm just noticed a bit of blood - sorry for TMI lol, it was just when I wiped. Wonder if I could be implanting??


----------



## Jalanis22

Sofaqueen77 said:


> 11dpo... can u see it??????????????????????????????

Omgg congrats i see it!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> Did another test today at 11 dpo & way darker than yesterday's. they're progressing nicely :)
> 
> (Very faint line at 9 dpo, tad darker 10 dpo , very visible 11 dpo)
> 
> :wohoo:

I finished my frer already :wacko: im still gonna buy dollar cheapie now that im confirmed just to see the progressiom...i tested today on a cheapie and its way darker than yesterday.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Happy birthday hubby!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Lilly12

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Happy birthday hubby!!!!

Congrats !! So cute :)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

ClearBlue digi!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## bigbloomerz

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Happy birthday hubby!!!!

Omg I could cry!! this is so cute! lol Congratulations!!!


----------



## DSemcho

YAY SOFA!! Has he seen it yet???



Still having small cramps here and there... Dunno if that's good or bad, normally I don't cramp before AF.


----------



## Lilly12

made a quick line up of my FRER's so far :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







htp line up.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DSemcho

Love the progression!


----------



## ace28

love the progression too. And sofa, that's sooooo cute!!!!!!

MAN. All I want is two pink lines before November/December so I ca do something equally adorable to my wife for either her bday or christmas!


----------



## DSemcho

ace28 said:


> love the progression too. And sofa, that's sooooo cute!!!!!!
> 
> MAN. All I want is two pink lines before November/December so I ca do something equally adorable to my wife for either her bday or christmas!

Ditto for me between Nov and Jan... Nov 29th is my 26th BDay, then Christmas and on Jan 6th is DH's 29th BDay


----------



## TeeinAZ

Morning ladies! 

Congrats to Sofa and Lilly!!! :happydance::happydance:

My two day massive headache went away today! YAY Last night I could have sworn I was sick with the flu, and today, totally fine. A little bit of achey teeth? I don't know if I am reaching, or if it's the side effect from the Pregesterone and Estrogen. 

I am definitely getting my hopes all over the place. 

I haven't tested, I am on 8dp5dt and my appointment is only two days away. This is my first cycle, so I am just FREAKIN out. 

OH and this is what I see on my way to work this morning. HAHAH
 



Attached Files:







HCG.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DenyseGiguere said:


> Hmmm just noticed a bit of blood - sorry for TMI lol, it was just when I wiped. Wonder if I could be implanting??

I had a bit of brown spotting at4dpo!!!!!! I'd take it as a good sign!!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> YAY SOFA!! Has he seen it yet???
> 
> 
> 
> Still having small cramps here and there... Dunno if that's good or bad, normally I don't cramp before AF.

He's just home! Over the moon!!!! Trying to ship me off to the doctors already, but I'm gonna wait a week or two!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Sofaqueen77 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm just noticed a bit of blood - sorry for TMI lol, it was just when I wiped. Wonder if I could be implanting??
> 
> I had a bit of brown spotting at4dpo!!!!!! I'd take it as a good sign!!!Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm trying to but don't want to be too optimistic lol


----------



## Jbbsturm

Congrats Sofa. That's so exciting and so cute!


----------



## Jbbsturm

Congrats Lilly


----------



## LaChona88

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Happy birthday hubby!!!!

* WOOOHHOOOOO!!... CONGRATS!!​*


----------



## LaChona88

TeeinAZ said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Congrats to Sofa and Lilly!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> My two day massive headache went away today! YAY Last night I could have sworn I was sick with the flu, and today, totally fine. A little bit of achey teeth? I don't know if I am reaching, or if it's the side effect from the Pregesterone and Estrogen.
> 
> I am definitely getting my hopes all over the place.
> 
> I haven't tested, I am on 8dp5dt and my appointment is only two days away. This is my first cycle, so I am just FREAKIN out.
> 
> OH and this is what I see on my way to work this morning. HAHAH

*OOOO HOW AWESOME!!.... Fingers crossed for you and sending TONS of Baby Dust ur way!!  ​*


----------



## LaChona88

Lilly12 said:


> Did another test today at 11 dpo & way darker than yesterday's. they're progressing nicely :)
> 
> (Very faint line at 9 dpo, tad darker 10 dpo , very visible 11 dpo)
> 
> :wohoo:

*WOOP WOOP!!​*


----------



## fairyy

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Happy birthday hubby!!!!

Very cute. :)
Congrats :hugs:
So how was the daddy's reaction ???
Btw may I know what dpo is it ?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

fairyy said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday hubby!!!!
> 
> Very cute. :)
> Congrats :hugs:
> So how was the daddy's reaction ???
> Btw may I know what dpo is it ?Click to expand...

Hey fairy, 
Hubby is over the moon!!! I'm dpo11 today! 
Xxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

LaChona88 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!
> 
> Congrats to Sofa and Lilly!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> My two day massive headache went away today! YAY Last night I could have sworn I was sick with the flu, and today, totally fine. A little bit of achey teeth? I don't know if I am reaching, or if it's the side effect from the Pregesterone and Estrogen.
> 
> I am definitely getting my hopes all over the place.
> 
> I haven't tested, I am on 8dp5dt and my appointment is only two days away. This is my first cycle, so I am just FREAKIN out.
> 
> OH and this is what I see on my way to work this morning. HAHAH
> 
> *OOOO HOW AWESOME!!.... Fingers crossed for you and sending TONS of Baby Dust ur way!!  ​*Click to expand...


Thank you and CONGRATS!!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Aww congrats sofaqueen see i told u not to give up...this month is a lucky month a lot of :bfp: for most ppl.


----------



## DSemcho

Sofaqueen77 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> YAY SOFA!! Has he seen it yet???
> 
> 
> 
> Still having small cramps here and there... Dunno if that's good or bad, normally I don't cramp before AF.
> 
> He's just home! Over the moon!!!! Trying to ship me off to the doctors already, but I'm gonna wait a week or two!!!Click to expand...

Yay!!!!


----------



## Abby21

Im out. ...AF came today...so annoying!

Congrats to those who got lucky! Xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Abby21 said:


> Im out. ...AF came today...so annoying!
> 
> Congrats to those who got lucky! Xx

Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Abby21 said:


> Im out. ...AF came today...so annoying!
> 
> Congrats to those who got lucky! Xx

I am so sorry to hear that Abby :hugs:


----------



## fairyy

Yes September seems to be lucky. Hope we all follow u Sofaqueen soon.


----------



## DSemcho

Boo AF


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Abby21 said:


> Im out. ...AF came today...so annoying!
> 
> Congrats to those who got lucky! Xx

I'm sorry to hear the witch got u Abby, sending lots of :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

lindsaygaye said:


> Another BFN today guys.... :(

I'm sorry chick, but don't despair, I got BFNs at 9dpo, v faint at 10dpo, and abfp on a digi at 11dpo!!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## Jalanis22

Abby21 said:


> Im out. ...AF came today...so annoying!
> 
> Congrats to those who got lucky! Xx

How long is your luteal phase since in your ticker it says your 10dpo?


----------



## Abby21

My tickers is all wrong!! I need to figure out how to fix it.

I think I ov at CD12/13, and AF came CD 28....so woul that make LP 16 days? I am still trying to work this all out!

Think I am going to buy CB digital sticks to get clear answer to when I OV.


----------



## Jalanis22

Abby21 said:


> My tickers is all wrong!! I need to figure out how to fix it.
> 
> I think I ov at CD12/13, and AF came CD 28....so woul that make LP 16 days? I am still trying to work this all out!
> 
> Think I am going to buy CB digital sticks to get clear answer to when I OV.

No that woud be lp14 days...dont loose hope next month can b ur month :winkwink:


----------



## DSemcho

Abby21 said:


> My tickers is all wrong!! I need to figure out how to fix it.
> 
> I think I ov at CD12/13, and AF came CD 28....so woul that make LP 16 days? I am still trying to work this all out!
> 
> Think I am going to buy CB digital sticks to get clear answer to when I OV.

I always just make a new one hen I need to adjust it.


----------



## Abby21

Just fixed it!


----------



## bluejen

Sofaqueen77 said:


> 11dpo... can u see it??????????????????????????????

Congrats sofa queen! How long have you been TTC? Is this #1? Xxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Evenin' All! 
Hope everyone is having a nice evening! 
I think I've everyone updated, as usually I'd appreciate if you'd all check? 

Well as you can imagine... We on:cloud9: 
The plan is to wait a couple of weeks, and then head to the GP! 

The next batch of babydust arrived,....... Here ya GP guys, no grabbing, double helpings for everyone!!!!!!!


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Evenin' All!
> Hope everyone is having a nice evening!
> I think I've everyone updated, as usually I'd appreciate if you'd all check?
> 
> Well as you can imagine... We on:cloud9:
> The plan is to wait a couple of weeks, and then head to the GP!
> 
> The next batch of babydust arrived,....... Here ya GP guys, no grabbing, double helpings for everyone!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:​

Thanks, we could all use it :)

:dust:
:dust:


----------



## DSemcho

Woot!! I hope it helps!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Congratulations on the BFP I can't believe how many are appearing, Sofaqueen you will need to enroll someone to start an Oct testing thread and pass on all the baby dust to that thread see if we can beat the Sept thread LOL (bit of competition) 

You can mark me as BFN I am out this month but only first month in so going for it this cycle.


----------



## Whiteandblack

Can I join in? I'll be testing on September 13th :)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Congratulations on the BFP I can't believe how many are appearing, Sofaqueen you will need to enroll someone to start an Oct testing thread and pass on all the baby dust to that thread see if we can beat the Sept thread LOL (bit of competition)
> 
> You can mark me as BFN I am out this month but only first month in so going for it this cycle.

Aww chick, I'm sorry to hear the witch got u!!! 
My BnB mate, Flibberty has an October Testing Thread set up. It's also in the TWW Forum! Tell her I sent you!!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1988995-october-hopes-testing-thread.html


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Whiteandblack said:


> Can I join in? I'll be testing on September 13th :)

Hey sweetie! 
Welcome!! :flower:


----------



## Whiteandblack

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Whiteandblack said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in? I'll be testing on September 13th :)
> 
> Hey sweetie!
> Welcome!! :flower:Click to expand...


Thanks! Fx'd for all of those who are still waiting to test :)

Also congrats Sofaqueen! So excited for you!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Whiteandblack said:


> Can I join in? I'll be testing on September 13th :)

I am testing on the 13th also!! WOO HOO!:happydance:


----------



## Whiteandblack

TeeinAZ said:


> Whiteandblack said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in? I'll be testing on September 13th :)
> 
> I am testing on the 13th also!! WOO HOO!:happydance:Click to expand...

Woop woop!!! :dust:


----------



## c1403

Put me down for Sat 14th (and everythere thereafter until AF shows)
I am TTC number 2. DD is 1 on the 16th :-D


----------



## DenyseGiguere

c1403 said:


> Put me down for Sat 14th (and everythere thereafter until AF shows)
> I am TTC number 2. DD is 1 on the 16th :-D

I'm TTC #2 too. I might test on the weekend or wait until the 17th.


----------



## c1403

DenyseGiguere said:


> c1403 said:
> 
> 
> Put me down for Sat 14th (and everythere thereafter until AF shows)
> I am TTC number 2. DD is 1 on the 16th :-D
> 
> I'm TTC #2 too. I might test on the weekend or wait until the 17th.Click to expand...

Good luck...I am 11 dpo ish. To be honest I've tested for past two mornings with cheapys but they never worked for me with DD (BFN until 20dpo). I have one FRER I am saving for Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

c1403 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c1403 said:
> 
> 
> Put me down for Sat 14th (and everythere thereafter until AF shows)
> I am TTC number 2. DD is 1 on the 16th :-D
> 
> I'm TTC #2 too. I might test on the weekend or wait until the 17th.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck...I am 11 dpo ish. To be honest I've tested for past two mornings with cheapys but they never worked for me with DD (BFN until 20dpo). I have one FRER I am saving for Saturday/Sunday.Click to expand...

Good luck to you too! I've never used anything but FRER. I got a clear positive 5 days before AF when I was pregnant with my son.

:dust:


----------



## madetomother

I have been following this thread for over a week but site malfunctions have prevented me from joining until today...

*I am testing on 9/14!* I want my *||* !!

I hope all this lucky baby dust rubs off. This is the most positives I've ever seen in a thread, *congratulations to the all the new mommies thus far*!!


----------



## Lilly12

I agree, wow what a busy month of testers and SO many of us are getting :bfp: !!! amazing month for a lot of us!

:dust::dust::dust: for you ladies waiting for to test/ AF


----------



## Sofaqueen77

madetomother said:


> I have been following this thread for over a week but site malfunctions have prevented me from joining until today...
> 
> *I am testing on 9/14!* I want my *||* !!
> 
> I hope all this lucky baby dust rubs off. This is the most positives I've ever seen in a thread, *congratulations to the all the new mommies thus far*!!

Welcome madetomother!! :flower:
This does appear to be a lucky thread!! 
xxxxxxx


----------



## fairyy

I am grabbing those baby dusts.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Tut tut! What did I say! No grabbing!! :winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DSemcho

Sofa, test from tonight...


Normal (zoomed)

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/4d13514c-f3ec-4c17-bc80-d5a4f989ea0c_zpsae95bf69.jpg
Enhanced

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/11bc2a94-f9e0-46bb-8937-70ac4dceebb7_zps5a3761ae.jpg


----------



## fairyy

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Tut tut! What did I say! No grabbing!! :winkwink:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

:winkwink:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> Sofa, test from tonight...
> 
> 
> Normal (zoomed)
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/4d13514c-f3ec-4c17-bc80-d5a4f989ea0c_zpsae95bf69.jpg
> Enhanced
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/11bc2a94-f9e0-46bb-8937-70ac4dceebb7_zps5a3761ae.jpg

I def see a little line on the second picture.... Woop Woop!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Im gonna statch some of that Lucky babydust too. Wow theres Alot of testing goin on.. I pray that I Finally get my BFP!! Id be over the moon. Good Luck Ladies!!


----------



## DSemcho

Hubs is sticking with the "if it's not definite then it's not real" quote. And when I asked him to look he barely glanced and said nope.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> Hubs is sticking with the "if it's not definite then it's not real" quote. And when I asked him to look he barely glanced and said nope.

Stop showing him! :haha:

How many dpo today? 

I've been testing since 8dpo without telling him, when I showed him the Digi this evening..... I also pulled out the BAG of BFNs I'd hidden in the wardrobe!!!! He had no idea I was testing, so the Digi was a huge surprise..... I had him told ages ago that I couldn't test until Saturday 14th!!!!


----------



## Solstyce

I'm out.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Solstyce said:


> I'm out.

Awww Solstyce, I'm sorry to hear that :hugs::hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Today is 10DPO and that was my last urination of the night lol. Those test are 25miU.... I'm thinking of whipping out the 20miU in the morning but idk... That's the most definite line i've had so far. On my computer when the unenhanced picture is open it's bigger and you can see something. I'm gonna zoom it closer and post it to see if you see it to.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> Today is 10DPO and that was my last urination of the night lol. Those test are 25miU.... I'm thinking of whipping out the 20miU in the morning but idk... That's the most definite line i've had so far. On my computer when the unenhanced picture is open it's bigger and you can see something. I'm gonna zoom it closer and post it to see if you see it to.

Cool! If you still have my one from yesterday at 10dpo, the one u downloaded to tinker with? ...... Compare it to ur 10dpo, I think Yours might be darker!!!


----------



## DSemcho

I think it's on my laptop (i'm on DH's IMac which has better pixelation than my laptop)


----------



## Ali_S426

Put me down for Aug 16th...but I might have to test before then!! Im 8dpo right now and AF is due on the 17th. Trying to wait until at least Monday but it will be soooo hard!!! 

Ali


----------



## Ali_S426

OOPS!! I meant Sept 16th!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sofaqueen77 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Sofa, test from tonight...
> 
> 
> Normal (zoomed)
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/4d13514c-f3ec-4c17-bc80-d5a4f989ea0c_zpsae95bf69.jpg
> Enhanced
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/11bc2a94-f9e0-46bb-8937-70ac4dceebb7_zps5a3761ae.jpg
> 
> 
> I def see a little line on the second picture.... Woop Woop!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I agree I too see a pale line... Your on your way!! Test in the morning. Congrats early... :)


----------



## Yippie

Yaaay ! 18 BFP's so far, congratulations ladies who got their BFP's :thumbup:

I'm out this cycle! :dohh:

Sofa, will you still create a next cycle thread or jump out to the graduates level now ?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Yippie said:


> Yaaay ! 18 BFP's so far, congratulations ladies who got their BFP's :thumbup:
> 
> I'm out this cycle! :dohh:
> 
> Sofa, will you still create a next cycle thread or jump out to the graduates level now ?

Hey Yippie!
My mate, Flibberty has already started the October Thread, I posted a link to it a few posts back! 

xxxxx


----------



## dollyminxture

dsemcho that looks like 2 lines two me sweetie,
fingers crossed it is. and big congrats sofa, I knew u were pregnant that digi just confirms it!! 
I've got spotting again and bfns past couple of days, I know I'm not
due to test until Sunday but I'm thinking the witch will be in full blown abismal by then :(
baby dust to all the other bfns and congrats to the bfpers! x x x x


----------



## Clairikins

Hiya,

I tested the last two days, both bfn. Tested tonight and still bfn but when I looked at the previous ones there was a definite line. Now I know you shouldn't look at tests after the timeframe but could it mean something? Or has anyone had an evap on a Superdrug test? Thanks


----------



## DSemcho

dollyminxture said:


> dsemcho that looks like 2 lines two me sweetie,
> fingers crossed it is. and big congrats sofa, I knew u were pregnant that digi just confirms it!!
> I've got spotting again and bfns past couple of days, I know I'm not
> due to test until Sunday but I'm thinking the witch will be in full blown abismal by then :(
> baby dust to all the other bfns and congrats to the bfpers! x x x x

I admit I'm terrified its not. DH says I need to stop testing..


----------



## beneathmywing

Af got me.. Im out


----------



## madetomother

DSemcho said:


> Sofa, test from tonight...

No squinting required....congratulations Dsemcho...we have another positive!:happydance:


----------



## fairyy

beneathmywing said:


> Af got me.. Im out

I am so sorry hun.
Btw I wanted to say your profile pic is very beautiful n sweet too. :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Solstyce said:


> I'm out.

Sorry hun :hugs: best of luck for next month!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

beneathmywing said:


> Af got me.. Im out

Sorry hun :hugs: best of luck for next month and lots of :dust:


----------



## Whiteandblack

beneathmywing said:


> Af got me.. Im out

Best of luck next cycle girlie :hugs:


----------



## Whiteandblack

Ali_S426 said:


> OOPS!! I meant Sept 16th!

Welcome! I testing a couple,of days before you :thumbup: best of luck and :dust: !!!!


----------



## Jrepp

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Congratulations on the BFP I can't believe how many are appearing, Sofaqueen you will need to enroll someone to start an Oct testing thread and pass on all the baby dust to that thread see if we can beat the Sept thread LOL (bit of competition)
> 
> You can mark me as BFN I am out this month but only first month in so going for it this cycle.

There is an October thread growing with pumpkins in the title.


----------



## lindsaygaye

Ladies another BFN for me today.


----------



## justagirl2

Made it to 8dpo!! Starting to have some cramping. Had a sharp episode last night in bed. Hoping this is implantation and not AF!! Think I'll start testing in the morning with my fresh bash of ICs. Nervous but hopeful!


----------



## Jrepp

justagirl2 said:


> Made it to 8dpo!! Starting to have some cramping. Had a sharp episode last night in bed. Hoping this is implantation and not AF!! Think I'll start testing in the morning with my fresh bash of ICs. Nervous but hopeful!

If you think you just implanted you might want top give it a couple days for the hcg to build up in your system.


----------



## hopeful12be

Well i'm out the damn :witch: got me! She decided to come 6 days late then pop up with no warning! Tired of waiting on something that seems like it will never happen! :cry:


----------



## DSemcho

Took my cassette (20miU) and Wondfo Dip (25miU) this morning but DH kicked me out of the bathroom before I could look!!!!!! >_<


----------



## noodles13

Congrats on all the bfps :) im 4dpo so can't test yet eeeek


----------



## CM Punk

Officially at 9DPO today. Since I'm a POAS addict, I've been testing since 6DPO :blush:

Still BFN for me :( I was really praying to hear good news for my birthday this month... Who could ask for a better gift?

Here's hoping its not over yet! :dust:


----------



## DSemcho

So as ya'll can see, the only test that has a line is the LH test.. BOO!!

https://s53.photobucket.com/user/blissfully_rebellious/library/Possible BFP


----------



## lindsaygaye

We need to keep our chins up!


----------



## 2moms2be

Talked myself out of testing this morning, haha. Couldn't bear another BFN. I'm not spotting yet, though, which is a great thing :) In the past, I've spotted up to a week before AF. Since TTC, I've been taking good vitamins, and it's down to about three days before, which feels way more normal to me :) So if nothing else, I'm having healthier, more comfortable cycles. :thumbup:

Silver lining, eh?


----------



## dollyminxture

dsemcho I swear I can see lines on pic 8, 10 & 11, hopefully they are.
I've rand out of peeing sticks and my new batch was despatched on
Monday, where are you sticks?


----------



## DSemcho

I have like 4 more Wondfo's left... The cassettes are only $1.00 at the commissary so if I don't get AF in 3 days I'll test again. I thought I saw something to dolly but honestly I think I just have BAD line eye. All the cassette pics are the same cassette, and all the Wondfo tests are the same stick.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

CM Punk said:


> Officially at 9DPO today. Since I'm a POAS addict, I've been testing since 6DPO :blush:
> 
> Still BFN for me :( I was really praying to hear good news for my birthday this month... Who could ask for a better gift?
> 
> Here's hoping its not over yet! :dust:

Awww I really hope you get your BFP, what a nice birthday gift that would be! All the best of luck!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

noodles13 said:


> Congrats on all the bfps :) im 4dpo so can't test yet eeeek

I'm 5dpo...when are you planning to test? All the best of luck, here's hoping we get our BFP's! :)


----------



## MiniMuffins

Sorry for the late update on my status! The embassy told all U.S. citizens to evacuate the city ahead of the coming attacks, so we were running around like chickens with our heads cut off trying to get tickets and figure out a plan. A few days later, we're here safely in Qatar looking in from the outside.

On the down side, :bfn: and :witch:

But on the upside, we're alive and BOY did the idea of 100 incoming Tomahawks help me forget all about the stress of TTC. I didn't even experience a moment of :cry:

So excited for the rest of you ladies! Happy healthy nine months :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

OMG.... So I did some research and sometimes with the Wondfo's you have to wait the full 10 minutes (I didn't before.. My pics were within the first 3 - 5 minutes).... So I went and looked at my old test and there was something on it... So to make sure it wasn't an evap I took another test and at the 11 minute mark I got this (WITHOUT ENHANCEMENT!!!!!).... Evap or BFP?


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/6cd29ebc-4118-4a5e-b6d0-60dc0dbda1f2_zps17c98f99.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/09b7e13e-3d1c-4af0-b368-53d92d8abc90_zpsb0eba896.jpg

I called my doctor and will hopefully be getting a quantitative HCG test done today just to make sure it's not an Evap.... EEK! Maybe?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Good Luck today at the doctors.. Im crossing everything for you hun.. Keep us posted!!


----------



## dollyminxture

my tests arrived in the post. still BFNS and they are all 10 miu so I'm guessing defo not pregnant. not out until the witch catches me though *ducks and hides*


----------



## dollyminxture

aw seeee dsemcho! fingers xd this is it! xx


----------



## Whiteandblack

Woke up this morning and "caved", took a digi. Bfn but when I took it apart I found this...

Am I losing it? 

(Hope it's okay that I post this here...)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dollyminxture

could be a BFP or a evap Hun. test again tomorrow x x x


----------



## Whiteandblack

dollyminxture said:


> could be a BFP or a evap Hun. test again tomorrow x x x

Okay :) I know you're not supposed to open the digital tests, so I'm going to pick up a FRER today and test again tonight and see what I get...


----------



## DSemcho

From what I heard the digis always have two lines.


----------



## Whiteandblack

DSemcho said:


> From what I heard the digis always have two lines.

As I'm learning super quickly :dohh: and I thought I had done all the crazy research possible! Guess not...oh well. Not out of the game yet I guess, AF due in 3ish days.


----------



## DSemcho

Like I said that's what I've heard!!

I just found out today that on some Wondfo's dips you have to wait the full 10 minutes!


----------



## Lilly12

Good luck Dsemcho , yep for my wondfos to show anything I have to wait 10 mins, same with my wondfo opk's!


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats dsemcho it looks likeva :bfp: to me..my cheapies wouldnt quite pick up much compared to my frer but now i do em and i see two lines on my cheapies.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congrats ladies... Awesome news!! Throw some of that Luck my way cuz I need it :haha:


----------



## DSemcho

They called and said the qualitative was negative and apparently they don't even do qualitative's until you're two weeks late =/ So boo.... I think it was an evap :(


----------



## Jalanis22

DSemcho said:


> They called and said the qualitative was negative and apparently they don't even do qualitative's until you're two weeks late =/ So boo.... I think it was an evap :(

How many dpo are u?


----------



## DSemcho

11dpo =/


----------



## Jalanis22

DSemcho said:


> 11dpo =/

Do a frer. If your preggo it will b positive just like with me..the dollar cheapies never gave me positives til like 10 dpo n it was super faint but now they are darker


----------



## DSemcho

My dollar cheapie gave me a faint faint faint faint line before the Wondfo did. And I can't get a hold of a FRER until tomorrow. I'm at work until 8pm.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ok well good luck hun passing some of my :dust:


----------



## Lilly12

DSemcho said:


> They called and said the qualitative was negative and apparently they don't even do qualitative's until you're two weeks late =/ So boo.... I think it was an evap :(

sorry hun!


----------



## DSemcho

Idk... I'm gonna wait it out... Apparently a general quantitative is a sensitivity of 25.... so if your HCG is under 25 it's considered negative.


----------



## Whiteandblack

DSemcho said:


> Idk... I'm gonna wait it out... Apparently a general quantitative is a sensitivity of 25.... so if your HCG is under 25 it's considered negative.

Hang in there! Seems like you're not quite out of the game yet 

:dust:


----------



## bigbloomerz

still keeping everything x'd for you DSemcho x


----------



## TeeinAZ

CM Punk said:


> Officially at 9DPO today. Since I'm a POAS addict, I've been testing since 6DPO :blush:
> 
> Still BFN for me :( I was really praying to hear good news for my birthday this month... Who could ask for a better gift?
> 
> Here's hoping its not over yet! :dust:

I am crossing my fingers for you. I am 9dp5dt, and I am too scared to test.


----------



## bigbloomerz

When can you test Tee?


----------



## fairyy

*Sofaqueen*: I wanna repeat the question *bluejen* asked ?
Is this your first baby ? Did u follow any BD pattern and how long have u tried for this ?


----------



## DSemcho

I wonder where Sofa is! Normally she is alll over this thread!


----------



## fairyy

Ya where is she ???


----------



## Jalanis22

My progression from dollar cheapies..


----------



## DSemcho

I'm so happy for you Jalanis!


----------



## fairyy

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 671601
> 
> 
> My progression from dollar cheapies..

That's a lovely progression :thumbup:


----------



## DSemcho

Went to DH's work to show him my 'maybe' line.... And he yelled at me :/

He said I need to stop it, and that he thinks I'm going crazy and its scaring him. Seriously the only thing I've done this cycle is show him pics of my 3 different tests and ask if he saw anything. And he did this in front of his co-workers and embarrassed me. I just want to cry :(


----------



## fairyy

I am so sorry dear. Chin up lady. He will surely apologize to you after he comes home. You be patient and talk to him when he is not working. Men gets stressed when it comes to this topic. :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

No he won't talk about it. We were told a week ago that on base they won't do anything for us and we have to seek treatment off base and he's not willing to discuss what we might do or a financial limit cause we can't afford a specialist like they are trying to send us to. When he's at home he will look for like 1/4 a second at a test and if there isn't a super dark line he says I'm not.


----------



## Hiding

I agree, men can be funny talking about all this, especially with their mates. Maybe wait til he brings it up with you tonight? And not discuss it with him until you have a digi? It's not fair on you, but at least you can chat on here about it. The whole TTC is such a big deal for us when we're in the midst of it all it i think men can switch off a bit more. Not all I know, but yours is obv feeling anxious. :hugs:

I'm testing tomorrow :wacko: soooo nervous. I have two Boots own brand tests, but as I'm a couple of days away form AF arriving, I got worried that its too early for them, so I bought a FRER. Only because we're away this weekend, and I need to know if I can eat certain things/have some wine. I'm due AF on Monday. Have been feeling sure I'm preg, but there's always a doubt, or a symptom free day. Thought :witch: was here just now, but it was a blob of CM - is this a good sign??

Good luck ladies :flower:


----------



## DSemcho

Could be!! But I think a glass of wine a day shouldn't hurt this early!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi everyone!
Sorry for going AWOL today.. I had a training course on Major Emergency Planning!! 

Im going to go through all the new pages now and update accordingly! So you can expect probably about 20 posts in the next 20 mins!!

Hope everyone is doing well??


xxxxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

beneathmywing said:


> Af got me.. Im out

Awww hun, Im so sorry xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

hopeful12be said:


> Well i'm out the damn :witch: got me! She decided to come 6 days late then pop up with no warning! Tired of waiting on something that seems like it will never happen! :cry:

Are you sure its AF? xxxxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> Took my cassette (20miU) and Wondfo Dip (25miU) this morning but DH kicked me out of the bathroom before I could look!!!!!! >_<

Cheek of him!! :growlmad:


DSemcho said:


> So as ya'll can see, the only test that has a line is the LH test.. BOO!!
> 
> https://s53.photobucket.com/user/blissfully_rebellious/library/Possible BFP




DSemcho said:


> I have like 4 more Wondfo's left... The cassettes are only $1.00 at the commissary so if I don't get AF in 3 days I'll test again. I thought I saw something to dolly but honestly I think I just have BAD line eye. All the cassette pics are the same cassette, and all the Wondfo tests are the same stick.

I didnt see anything of those pic chick... however...



DSemcho said:


> OMG.... So I did some research and sometimes with the Wondfo's you have to wait the full 10 minutes (I didn't before.. My pics were within the first 3 - 5 minutes).... So I went and looked at my old test and there was something on it... So to make sure it wasn't an evap I took another test and at the 11 minute mark I got this (WITHOUT ENHANCEMENT!!!!!).... Evap or BFP?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/6cd29ebc-4118-4a5e-b6d0-60dc0dbda1f2_zps17c98f99.jpg
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/09b7e13e-3d1c-4af0-b368-53d92d8abc90_zpsb0eba896.jpg
> 
> There's definitely a little something there!! :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> I called my doctor and will hopefully be getting a quantitative HCG test done today just to make sure it's not an Evap.... EEK! Maybe?




DSemcho said:


> From what I heard the digis always have two lines.




DSemcho said:


> They called and said the qualitative was negative and apparently they don't even do qualitative's until you're two weeks late =/ So boo.... I think it was an evap :(




DSemcho said:


> I wonder where Sofa is! Normally she is alll over this thread!

Im here!!!!!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

fairyy said:


> *Sofaqueen*: I wanna repeat the question *bluejen* asked ?
> Is this your first baby ? Did u follow any BD pattern and how long have u tried for this ?

Hey fairyy.... how'd I miss Bluegen's post??!?!?
This is No. 1.. 
This is my third month trying, altho the first month we had a CP, the month 2 was a write off, (I slipped a disk), and then this month was all systems go!
As for our BD planning... we BD'd everyday from CD12 to CD22!! We used Preseed too!
HTHs

xxxx


----------



## Hiding

DSemcho said:


> Could be!! But I think a glass of wine a day shouldn't hurt this early!


Well...there'll be champers and wine....:happydance:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> Went to DH's work to show him my 'maybe' line.... And he yelled at me :/
> 
> He said I need to stop it, and that he thinks I'm going crazy and its scaring him. Seriously the only thing I've done this cycle is show him pics of my 3 different tests and ask if he saw anything. And he did this in front of his co-workers and embarrassed me. I just want to cry :(




DSemcho said:


> No he won't talk about it. We were told a week ago that on base they won't do anything for us and we have to seek treatment off base and he's not willing to discuss what we might do or a financial limit cause we can't afford a specialist like they are trying to send us to. When he's at home he will look for like 1/4 a second at a test and if there isn't a super dark line he says I'm not.

No shouting allowed!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I didn't tell OH about any of my testing, I think I liked that it was my little secret, I know that probably doesn't make sense! I'm a bit daft anyway!

Maybe don't mention anything about tests this evening.... I would however advise him that speaking to you in that manner, in front of colleagues is not acceptable and never will be!!

We're all here anyway if you need to chat at any time!! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairyy

Sofaqueen77 said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> *Sofaqueen*: I wanna repeat the question *bluejen* asked ?
> Is this your first baby ? Did u follow any BD pattern and how long have u tried for this ?
> 
> Hey fairyy.... how'd I miss Bluegen's post??!?!?
> This is No. 1..
> This is my third month trying, altho the first month we had a CP, the month 2 was a write off, (I slipped a disk), and then this month was all systems go!
> As for our BD planning... we BD'd everyday from CD12 to CD22!! We used Preseed too!
> HTHs
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

That's ok hun. Btw what is CP ? :wacko:
Did u use pre seed with applicator ? My DH doesn't like the smell of it. So its just sitting on the night stand. :dohh:


----------



## fairyy

One more thing I wanna test on 24th instead of 23rd. I don't want to see BFN on my FRER. Each month I get my AF on 15dpo. So to be sure I wanna wait till 16dpo to test. Acc to FF I would be 16dpo on 23rd but according to ovufriend I would be 16dpo on 24th. So would you plz put me down for 24th. :wacko:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

fairyy said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> *Sofaqueen*: I wanna repeat the question *bluejen* asked ?
> Is this your first baby ? Did u follow any BD pattern and how long have u tried for this ?
> 
> Hey fairyy.... how'd I miss Bluegen's post??!?!?
> This is No. 1..
> This is my third month trying, altho the first month we had a CP, the month 2 was a write off, (I slipped a disk), and then this month was all systems go!
> As for our BD planning... we BD'd everyday from CD12 to CD22!! We used Preseed too!
> HTHs
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> That's ok hun. Btw what is CP ? :wacko:
> Did u use pre seed with applicator ? My DH doesn't like the smell of it. So its just sitting on the night stand. :dohh:Click to expand...




fairyy said:


> One more thing I wanna test on 24th instead of 23rd. I don't want to see BFN on my FRER. Each month I get my AF on 15dpo. So to be sure I wanna wait till 16dpo to test. Acc to FF I would be 16dpo on 23rd but according to ovufriend I would be 16dpo on 24th. So would you plz put me down for 24th. :wacko:

Hey chick,
Chemical pregnancy.... I got a BFP on a digi, them about 3/4 days later started bleeding...

We'd squirt a tiny bit of preseed around the area, ahem.... A teeny tiny bit!!!!!!

tee hee!!


----------



## DSemcho

If this cycle doesn't pan out we're using FertilAid, PreSeed and mucinex lol


----------



## Sofaqueen77

fairyy said:


> One more thing I wanna test on 24th instead of 23rd. I don't want to see BFN on my FRER. Each month I get my AF on 15dpo. So to be sure I wanna wait till 16dpo to test. Acc to FF I would be 16dpo on 23rd but according to ovufriend I would be 16dpo on 24th. So would you plz put me down for 24th. :wacko:

Done!


----------



## fairyy

Sofaqueen77 said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> One more thing I wanna test on 24th instead of 23rd. I don't want to see BFN on my FRER. Each month I get my AF on 15dpo. So to be sure I wanna wait till 16dpo to test. Acc to FF I would be 16dpo on 23rd but according to ovufriend I would be 16dpo on 24th. So would you plz put me down for 24th. :wacko:
> 
> Done!Click to expand...

Thank you. :)
We used pre seed two times just externally for lubrication but he is against pre seed.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

fairyy said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> One more thing I wanna test on 24th instead of 23rd. I don't want to see BFN on my FRER. Each month I get my AF on 15dpo. So to be sure I wanna wait till 16dpo to test. Acc to FF I would be 16dpo on 23rd but according to ovufriend I would be 16dpo on 24th. So would you plz put me down for 24th. :wacko:
> 
> Done!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. :)
> We used pre seed two times just externally for lubrication but he is against pre seed.Click to expand...

We used Pre-Seed to conceive our son, and are usinig it again this time around. My hubby and I both like it, it works for us :)


----------



## KatBar

BFN for me - AF has arrived.


----------



## Numero1

So sorry KatBar...wishing you lots of luck on the next cycle.


----------



## DSemcho

DH just made the comment of, 'If you're gonna be this fussy and hormonal when you're pregnant then I really hope you're not pregnant.' And I said I probably would be so if he doesn't want me to we should probably not TTC (jokingly) and then he said, 'Thank God!' And walked out of the room to play his XBox.... :/ He's being a grade A asshat today.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> DH just made the comment of, 'If you're gonna be this fussy and hormonal when you're pregnant then I really hope you're not pregnant.' And I said I probably would be so if he doesn't want me to we should probably not TTC (jokingly) and then he said, 'Thank God!' And walked out of the room to play his XBox.... :/ He's being a grade A asshat today.

He's just having a man rant! I'd try not to rise to it! Just leave him stew for the evening! 

I bet when u do get a definite (to his standards) BFP, he'll be absolutely over the moon!!!!


----------



## MSgirl

BFP for me. HCG beta on 9/10 was only 10. Then today, 9/12 was 29. It tripled. YAY! Have to go back to RE next Wednesday for level check.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

KatBar said:


> BFN for me - AF has arrived.

Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MSgirl said:


> BFP for me. HCG beta on 9/10 was only 10. Then today, 9/12 was 29. It tripled. YAY! Have to go back to RE next Wednesday for level check.

Congrats!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

As my Irish mammy always said...... Ignore bad behaviour.... Reward good behaviour...... Works on dogs, babies and MEN!!! :haha::thumbup:


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats MSGirl!


----------



## DSemcho

Sofaqueen77 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> DH just made the comment of, 'If you're gonna be this fussy and hormonal when you're pregnant then I really hope you're not pregnant.' And I said I probably would be so if he doesn't want me to we should probably not TTC (jokingly) and then he said, 'Thank God!' And walked out of the room to play his XBox.... :/ He's being a grade A asshat today.
> 
> He's just having a man rant! I'd try not to rise to it! Just leave him stew for the evening!
> 
> I bet when u do get a definite (to his standards) BFP, he'll be absolutely over the moon!!!!Click to expand...

It's just so frustrating :(


----------



## fairyy

My man agreed to TTC from this cycle. We were NTNP. I wanted him to start TTC and that would be the best b'day gift ever for me. But when my fertile time came he was not fully up to the idea of TTC. May be it was performance anxiety or something. Then I didn't discuss about TTC and we end up BDing every other day from CD10 to CD20 and I ovulated on my b'day. :) I seriously want BFP now. 12 more days to go. Don't want those stress again. Once I become pregnant then things will be fine I think. So don't worry *DSemcho*. Men are like that.


----------



## ace28

So I tested with this Walmart cheapie this afternoon.... I wasn't expecting anything so I watched it develop for a minute, saw it was negative, and walked away. I came back an hourish later and THIS is what I saw.

I know it's super faint (even fainter on here than IRL) but can you see it? More importantly, is it a BFP or an Evap? How do you tell the difference? 

Help please!!!! I am shaking but I don't want to get my hopes up. What do you think?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Sofaqueen77

ace28 said:


> So I tested with this Walmart cheapie this afternoon.... I wasn't expecting anything so I watched it develop for a minute, saw it was negative, and walked away. I came back an hourish later and THIS is what I saw.
> 
> I know it's super faint (even fainter on here than IRL) but can you see it? More importantly, is it a BFP or an Evap? How do you tell the difference?
> 
> Help please!!!! I am shaking but I don't want to get my hopes up. What do you think?!

I definitely see it!!!!!!!:thumbup:
Woohoo!!!! :happydance::happydance:
How many dpo?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> DH just made the comment of, 'If you're gonna be this fussy and hormonal when you're pregnant then I really hope you're not pregnant.' And I said I probably would be so if he doesn't want me to we should probably not TTC (jokingly) and then he said, 'Thank God!' And walked out of the room to play his XBox.... :/ He's being a grade A asshat today.
> 
> He's just having a man rant! I'd try not to rise to it! Just leave him stew for the evening!
> 
> I bet when u do get a definite (to his standards) BFP, he'll be absolutely over the moon!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's just so frustrating :(Click to expand...


:hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

ace28 said:


> So I tested with this Walmart cheapie this afternoon.... I wasn't expecting anything so I watched it develop for a minute, saw it was negative, and walked away. I came back an hourish later and THIS is what I saw.
> 
> I know it's super faint (even fainter on here than IRL) but can you see it? More importantly, is it a BFP or an Evap? How do you tell the difference?
> 
> Help please!!!! I am shaking but I don't want to get my hopes up. What do you think?!

Retest again not sure what it looks like since it looks yellow from test result and on...how many dpo r u


----------



## TeeinAZ

MSgirl said:


> BFP for me. HCG beta on 9/10 was only 10. Then today, 9/12 was 29. It tripled. YAY! Have to go back to RE next Wednesday for level check.

:happydance: Congrats on the Beta!!


----------



## DSemcho

I seriously hate penis' right now


----------



## TeeinAZ

ace28 said:


> So I tested with this Walmart cheapie this afternoon.... I wasn't expecting anything so I watched it develop for a minute, saw it was negative, and walked away. I came back an hourish later and THIS is what I saw.
> 
> I know it's super faint (even fainter on here than IRL) but can you see it? More importantly, is it a BFP or an Evap? How do you tell the difference?
> 
> Help please!!!! I am shaking but I don't want to get my hopes up. What do you think?!

I can't really tell. I think you should definitely retest. <3 Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

TeeinAZ said:


> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> So I tested with this Walmart cheapie this afternoon.... I wasn't expecting anything so I watched it develop for a minute, saw it was negative, and walked away. I came back an hourish later and THIS is what I saw.
> 
> I know it's super faint (even fainter on here than IRL) but can you see it? More importantly, is it a BFP or an Evap? How do you tell the difference?
> 
> Help please!!!! I am shaking but I don't want to get my hopes up. What do you think?!
> 
> I can't really tell. I think you should definitely retest. <3 Hang in there. :hugs:Click to expand...

When are you testing tee?


----------



## Greekgrl77

ace28 said:


> So I tested with this Walmart cheapie this afternoon.... I wasn't expecting anything so I watched it develop for a minute, saw it was negative, and walked away. I came back an hourish later and THIS is what I saw.
> 
> I know it's super faint (even fainter on here than IRL) but can you see it? More importantly, is it a BFP or an Evap? How do you tell the difference?
> 
> Help please!!!! I am shaking but I don't want to get my hopes up. What do you think?!


*ACE--IT is light but I SEE IT!!! WOOOOOO PREGGOO!!!!!!*


----------



## fairyy

DSemcho said:


> I seriously hate penis' right now

:hugs:


----------



## Greekgrl77

DSemcho said:


> I seriously hate penis' right now

HHHHHH!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Jalanis22 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> So I tested with this Walmart cheapie this afternoon.... I wasn't expecting anything so I watched it develop for a minute, saw it was negative, and walked away. I came back an hourish later and THIS is what I saw.
> 
> I know it's super faint (even fainter on here than IRL) but can you see it? More importantly, is it a BFP or an Evap? How do you tell the difference?
> 
> Help please!!!! I am shaking but I don't want to get my hopes up. What do you think?!
> 
> I can't really tell. I think you should definitely retest. <3 Hang in there. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> When are you testing tee?Click to expand...

I am testing tomorrow morning. Well getting my blood drawn. I've held back on the POAS. I am so....I don't know. LOL feeling a bit like this:

:happydance::cry::wacko::shrug::brat::yipee:


----------



## ace28

Sofaqueen77 said:


> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> So I tested with this Walmart cheapie this afternoon.... I wasn't expecting anything so I watched it develop for a minute, saw it was negative, and walked away. I came back an hourish later and THIS is what I saw.
> 
> I know it's super faint (even fainter on here than IRL) but can you see it? More importantly, is it a BFP or an Evap? How do you tell the difference?
> 
> Help please!!!! I am shaking but I don't want to get my hopes up. What do you think?!
> 
> I definitely see it!!!!!!!:thumbup:
> Woohoo!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> How many dpo?Click to expand...

11 DPO. Do you think it's a BFP or an evap?



Jalanis22 said:


> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> So I tested with this Walmart cheapie this afternoon.... I wasn't expecting anything so I watched it develop for a minute, saw it was negative, and walked away. I came back an hourish later and THIS is what I saw.
> 
> I know it's super faint (even fainter on here than IRL) but can you see it? More importantly, is it a BFP or an Evap? How do you tell the difference?
> 
> Help please!!!! I am shaking but I don't want to get my hopes up. What do you think?!
> 
> Retest again not sure what it looks like since it looks yellow from test result and on...how many dpo r uClick to expand...

11 DPO. That's what I thought, too, that it looked yellow on the end. But I wasn't sure if it mattered?



TeeinAZ said:


> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> So I tested with this Walmart cheapie this afternoon.... I wasn't expecting anything so I watched it develop for a minute, saw it was negative, and walked away. I came back an hourish later and THIS is what I saw.
> 
> I know it's super faint (even fainter on here than IRL) but can you see it? More importantly, is it a BFP or an Evap? How do you tell the difference?
> 
> Help please!!!! I am shaking but I don't want to get my hopes up. What do you think?!
> 
> I can't really tell. I think you should definitely retest. <3 Hang in there. :hugs:Click to expand...

I can't retest right now cause I've been drinking lots of liquids. Pee is crystal clear LOL! Have to wait for tomorrow... I hate waiting.



Greekgrl77 said:


> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> So I tested with this Walmart cheapie this afternoon.... I wasn't expecting anything so I watched it develop for a minute, saw it was negative, and walked away. I came back an hourish later and THIS is what I saw.
> 
> I know it's super faint (even fainter on here than IRL) but can you see it? More importantly, is it a BFP or an Evap? How do you tell the difference?
> 
> Help please!!!! I am shaking but I don't want to get my hopes up. What do you think?!
> 
> 
> *ACE--IT is light but I SEE IT!!! WOOOOOO PREGGOO!!!!!!*Click to expand...

...maybe. Or maybe Evap? What do you think?


----------



## KatBar

Numero1 said:


> So sorry KatBar...wishing you lots of luck on the next cycle.

Thanks Numero1! It wasn't a proper try, and now that I have looked at my cycle chart thing again, it appears I most likely would have already ovulated before doing the unprotected deed. Fingers are crossed for when we actually give it a real good go haha!

Baby dust to you and all :dust:


----------



## poppygirl05

Ugh 15 dpo now and no af. Too scared to test as im so tired of seeing one line.


----------



## fairyy

poppygirl05 said:


> Ugh 15 dpo now and no af. Too scared to test as im so tired of seeing one line.

Good luck for that BFP. Are u testing tomorrow @16dpo ?


----------



## DSemcho

poppygirl05 said:


> Ugh 15 dpo now and no af. Too scared to test as im so tired of seeing one line.

I understand that! I think what I thought was my BFP was a evap :(


----------



## TeeinAZ

poppygirl05 said:


> Ugh 15 dpo now and no af. Too scared to test as im so tired of seeing one line.

Baby dust to you!!! ::dust:


----------



## Jbbsturm

Did any of you ladies with BFPs have symptoms the first week after ovulation? I think I'm 5dpo and I've had some mild cramping and fatigue today.


----------



## Jrepp

Congratulations to everyone that got positives this week! 

I agree, your hubby is being a super butt hole right now! I probably wouldn't speak to my hubby at all if he treated me that way. You were just trying to share your excitement with him, shame on him for making you feel bad. 

Sofa, do you think the pressed helped?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jbbsturm said:


> Did any of you ladies with BFPs have symptoms the first week after ovulation? I think I'm 5dpo and I've had some mild cramping and fatigue today.

I am 5dpo and have been having symptoms since 3dpo. But I think I might be off by a day or two of when I actually ovulated. I had a bit of red spotting yesterday which hasn't been seen since, major fatigue, blue veins on breasts, cramping, dull aches on my left and right side, plus some metallic taste. I don't know if it's all in my head or not lol. I hope not!

When are you going to test?

:dust: to you!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

poppygirl05 said:


> Ugh 15 dpo now and no af. Too scared to test as im so tired of seeing one line.

Good luck!


----------



## BrittBS

I'll be testing the 21st!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Progress from the a.m to now... :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Sorry for the TMI, did any of you ladies with BFP's this month notice blue veins in around the breasts? I am having a lot of symptoms, but the only way I know I couldn't possibly just imagine is all the blue veins that are evident on both of my breasts. I've read that this is a sign of pregnancy. 

Thanks in advance :)

I'm testing Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Jalanis22

Yes i think thats a symptom i think i had em with my daughter...probably ill get em again with this bundle also


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jalanis22 said:


> Yes i think thats a symptom i think i had em with my daughter...probably ill get em again with this bundle also

I don't remember if they were noticeable before we were TTC but I feel a lot "bigger" and they seem to be darker too. I also think I might have ovulated sooner than I thought. We'll see how long I hold out before testing lol


----------



## lindsaygaye

Ladies still BFN for me at 11 dpo.


----------



## Jalanis22

My bbs at this moment are sore...and in the a.m when i was brushing my teeth i almost vomitted


----------



## lindsaygaye

Me too!! I have the. Most sensitive gag reflex. As of today lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jalanis22 said:


> My bbs at this moment are sore...and in the a.m when i was brushing my teeth i almost vomitted

One of the many joys of being a woman lol.


----------



## Jbbsturm

DenyseGiguere said:


> Jbbsturm said:
> 
> 
> Did any of you ladies with BFPs have symptoms the first week after ovulation? I think I'm 5dpo and I've had some mild cramping and fatigue today.
> 
> I am 5dpo and have been having symptoms since 3dpo. But I think I might be off by a day or two of when I actually ovulated. I had a bit of red spotting yesterday which hasn't been seen since, major fatigue, blue veins on breasts, cramping, dull aches on my left and right side, plus some metallic taste. I don't know if it's all in my head or not lol. I hope not!
> 
> When are you going to test?
> 
> :dust: to you!Click to expand...

I'm testing the 17th. It's my wedding anniversary!!!:winkwink: A BFP would be a great anniversary present for my DH


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jbbsturm said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jbbsturm said:
> 
> 
> Did any of you ladies with BFPs have symptoms the first week after ovulation? I think I'm 5dpo and I've had some mild cramping and fatigue today.
> 
> I am 5dpo and have been having symptoms since 3dpo. But I think I might be off by a day or two of when I actually ovulated. I had a bit of red spotting yesterday which hasn't been seen since, major fatigue, blue veins on breasts, cramping, dull aches on my left and right side, plus some metallic taste. I don't know if it's all in my head or not lol. I hope not!
> 
> When are you going to test?
> 
> :dust: to you!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm testing the 17th. It's my wedding anniversary.Click to expand...

What a great day to test! I'm testing that day too :)


----------



## ace28

lindsaygaye said:


> Me too!! I have the. Most sensitive gag reflex. As of today lol

I had that my entire last pregnancy. Good sign! :thumbup:


----------



## Jbbsturm

DenyseGiguere said:


> Jbbsturm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jbbsturm said:
> 
> 
> Did any of you ladies with BFPs have symptoms the first week after ovulation? I think I'm 5dpo and I've had some mild cramping and fatigue today.
> 
> I am 5dpo and have been having symptoms since 3dpo. But I think I might be off by a day or two of when I actually ovulated. I had a bit of red spotting yesterday which hasn't been seen since, major fatigue, blue veins on breasts, cramping, dull aches on my left and right side, plus some metallic taste. I don't know if it's all in my head or not lol. I hope not!
> 
> When are you going to test?
> 
> :dust: to you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm testing the 17th. It's my wedding anniversary.Click to expand...
> 
> What a great day to test! I'm testing that day too :)Click to expand...


:dust: to you too. We will see soon. I'm so impatient.


----------



## lindsaygaye

Idk I feel like AF is coming. But that could be because I'm a pessimist.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jbbsturm said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jbbsturm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jbbsturm said:
> 
> 
> Did any of you ladies with BFPs have symptoms the first week after ovulation? I think I'm 5dpo and I've had some mild cramping and fatigue today.
> 
> I am 5dpo and have been having symptoms since 3dpo. But I think I might be off by a day or two of when I actually ovulated. I had a bit of red spotting yesterday which hasn't been seen since, major fatigue, blue veins on breasts, cramping, dull aches on my left and right side, plus some metallic taste. I don't know if it's all in my head or not lol. I hope not!
> 
> When are you going to test?
> 
> :dust: to you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm testing the 17th. It's my wedding anniversary.Click to expand...
> 
> What a great day to test! I'm testing that day too :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :dust: to you too. We will see soon. I'm so impatient.Click to expand...

Me too lol.


----------



## justagirl2

I didn't end up testing today bc I had to wake up to pee at 3 am. But feeling worried bc no symptoms. First test tomorrow. 

Ps do y'all pee on your IC tests or dip them?


----------



## Jrepp

justagirl2 said:


> I didn't end up testing today bc I had to wake up to pee at 3 am. But feeling worried bc no symptoms. First test tomorrow.
> 
> Ps do y'all pee on your IC tests or dip them?

Have you felt symptoms before today? I use frer, and dip it.


----------



## justagirl2

Yes I was a big excited yesterday bc I thought I was feeling some! A bit of nausea after lunch and intense smells. Face breaking out. But today I have my usual pain on the left with some twinges in the middle off and on. Very nervous! 

My husband gets home in two days and I can't wait to see him.


----------



## Jalanis22

Im not gonna lie justagirl i dont have a clear face but i dont have it full of zits and i broke out a bit not much. And with my daughter they cleared.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jalanis22 said:


> Im not gonna lie justagirl i dont have a clear face but i dont have it full of zits and i broke out a bit not much. And with my daughter they cleared.

I noticed a bit of break out too the other day but not reading into it lol. I don't usually have break outs or much zits either. Geez, these symptoms keep piling up.


----------



## lilbb23

Hi everyone,

I'm 6DPO today! So either gonna test in 4 days of just wait til day AF is due which is 15 DPO for me.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lilbb23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm 6DPO today! So either gonna test in 4 days of just wait til day AF is due which is 15 DPO for me.

Hi :)

I'm 5dpo, not too far behind you! Hope we both get our BFP this month :)


----------



## lilbb23

Feeling very down and defeated today. I really need my BFP this month as I will be going away for 5 weeks which will mean I'll miss two Ovulations and can't try again until Dec :'(


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lilbb23 said:


> Feeling very down and defeated today. I really need my BFP this month as I will be going away for 5 weeks which will mean I'll miss two Ovulations and can't try again until Dec :'(

Hope you get your BFP this month :) When are you testing?


----------



## lilbb23

DenyseGiguere said:


> lilbb23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm 6DPO today! So either gonna test in 4 days of just wait til day AF is due which is 15 DPO for me.
> 
> Hi :)
> 
> I'm 5dpo, not too far behind you! Hope we both get our BFP this month :)Click to expand...

I hope we do too :) *babydust*


----------



## Jalanis22

Yes denyse maybe thats it already cause i was like why the heck am i breaking out and that was before i even knew i was pregnant so good luck hun


----------



## jzgrace

The same thing happened to me with those. It was an evap, I wouldn't trust it after the 10 minute time frame.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jalanis22 said:


> Yes denyse maybe thats it already cause i was like why the heck am i breaking out and that was before i even knew i was pregnant so good luck hun

Thanks :) I will keep you updated.


----------



## lilbb23

DenyseGiguere said:


> lilbb23 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling very down and defeated today. I really need my BFP this month as I will be going away for 5 weeks which will mean I'll miss two Ovulations and can't try again until Dec :'(
> 
> Hope you get your BFP this month :) When are you testing?Click to expand...

If I test it will be 10 DPO. So in 4 days. But I don't know, I just don't feel pregnant. But every other month I have SWORN I was, and never have been, so who knows maybe thinking I'm not is a good thing :) 

Have you been getting any symptoms yet?


----------



## Jrepp

justagirl2 said:


> Yes I was a big excited yesterday bc I thought I was feeling some! A bit of nausea after lunch and intense smells. Face breaking out. But today I have my usual pain on the left with some twinges in the middle off and on. Very nervous!
> 
> My husband gets home in two days and I can't wait to see him.

I honestly don't know, but this month I had a lot of nausea, vomiting and cm.....but I got AF. It's hard to say what's going on. Try to remain positive :happydance: and hopefully you get a positive


----------



## poppygirl05

I think i will test in the morning. Fingers crossed for my bfp.


----------



## Jalanis22

Take a pic once u do poppy....good luck to all heres some of my baby dust :dust: :dust:


----------



## poppygirl05

TeeinAZ said:


> poppygirl05 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh 15 dpo now and no af. Too scared to test as im so tired of seeing one line.
> 
> Baby dust to you!!! ::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks! I will take a pic. Other than sore bbs and being really emotional i feel normal.


----------



## lilbb23

poppygirl05 said:


> I think i will test in the morning. Fingers crossed for my bfp.

*Fingers crossed for you *


----------



## Jbbsturm

DenyseGiguere said:


> lilbb23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm 6DPO today! So either gonna test in 4 days of just wait til day AF is due which is 15 DPO for me.
> 
> Hi :)
> 
> I'm 5dpo, not too far behind you! Hope we both get our BFP this month :)Click to expand...

This is a lucky month so hopefully we will all have positives by next week. I'm feeling optimistic. :thumbup:


----------



## Jbbsturm

Good luck to everyone!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lilbb23

Jbbsturm said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbb23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm 6DPO today! So either gonna test in 4 days of just wait til day AF is due which is 15 DPO for me.
> 
> Hi :)
> 
> I'm 5dpo, not too far behind you! Hope we both get our BFP this month :)Click to expand...
> 
> This is a lucky month so hopefully we will all have positives by next week. I'm feeling optimistic. :thumbup:Click to expand...


I hope so so much. Good luck to you x


----------



## bigbloomerz

DenyseGiguere said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Im not gonna lie justagirl i dont have a clear face but i dont have it full of zits and i broke out a bit not much. And with my daughter they cleared.
> 
> I noticed a bit of break out too the other day but not reading into it lol. I don't usually have break outs or much zits either. Geez, these symptoms keep piling up.Click to expand...

I've come out in quite a few spots too! I dont usually get spots till a day or two before AF.


----------



## bigbloomerz

lilbb23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm 6DPO today! So either gonna test in 4 days of just wait til day AF is due which is 15 DPO for me.

Hiya! :flower:


----------



## DSemcho

lindsaygaye said:


> Idk I feel like AF is coming. But that could be because I'm a pessimist.

As of this morning I seriously think mine is coming to :(
But keep you're chin up. You may never know!


justagirl2 said:


> I didn't end up testing today bc I had to wake up to pee at 3 am. But feeling worried bc no symptoms. First test tomorrow.
> 
> Ps do y'all pee on your IC tests or dip them?

I dip all tests, even streams. I'm scared of missing the strip and not getting enough. On it.


poppygirl05 said:


> I think i will test in the morning. Fingers crossed for my bfp.

GL girl!! Keep us updated!


AFM- cramping this am. Having tested yet but I will here shortly, but I'm not very hopeful. Even though I slept 8 1/2 hours I just wanna stay in bed.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jbbsturm said:


> Did any of you ladies with BFPs have symptoms the first week after ovulation? I think I'm 5dpo and I've had some mild cramping and fatigue today.

Hey Jbbsturm,
I had spotting, cramping and severe tiredness at 4/5/6 dpo! I really felt off! I was grand then for a few days, had more spotting at 9 dpo, and a BFP at 11dpo on a digi!!

HTHs

xxxxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jrepp said:


> Congratulations to everyone that got positives this week!
> 
> I agree, your hubby is being a super butt hole right now! I probably wouldn't speak to my hubby at all if he treated me that way. You were just trying to share your excitement with him, shame on him for making you feel bad.
> 
> Sofa, do you think the pressed helped?

Ya know, I think it did! I never really had a opportunity to rest up after BDing so the Preseed is meant to help hold onto the little swimmers too... Also when we BD'd everyday for 10/12 days, the Preseed was a GODSEND for ahem... irritation etc :blush:

We only used the TINIEST little bit!!!


xxxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DenyseGiguere said:


> Sorry for the TMI, did any of you ladies with BFP's this month notice blue veins in around the breasts? I am having a lot of symptoms, but the only way I know I couldn't possibly just imagine is all the blue veins that are evident on both of my breasts. I've read that this is a sign of pregnancy.
> 
> Thanks in advance :)
> 
> I'm testing Monday or Tuesday.

Most definitely! I was showering this morning, and I remembered someone mentioned blue boobs, so I had a look, and YES... my boobs have big blue veins on the outsides...i.e. underarm/boob areas!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Morning Ladies!
Just a quick post to upload a bit of dust for the weekend!!!
I will update the list with all our newbies!!
Im waiting with bated breath for a few BFP pictures from certain ladies..... you know who you are!!! xxxxxx
Sending lots of love!!

xxxx


:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## WDWJess

Hi congratulations to all the ladies with BFP's so far this month. I'm on CD34 no AF and still getting BFN's going to hold off testing again now until next Thursday if still no AF so please can you add me for testing on 19th. Thanks.


----------



## lindsaygaye

Ladies here's my update. AF due in 3 days. Not one BFP. My boobs are sore sore sore. Which is unusual for me pre AF. I have also gained about 4 pounds in about 3 weeks. O sure if that's unusual or not. My cm is there but not very much of it, and it's thick. I'm prolly out.


----------



## bec081

Got this tonight!!!! Excited much!!!! Just got home from an epic journey to attend a friends wedding and I was so exhausted I decided to test!! This is what I got!!
https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b540/Becwarnock81/image_zps3b16bf48.jpg

Woooooooooooo!!! I have some lucky :dust: left if anyone would like some?!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hiding

BFN this morning - so sure I was/am pg :nope: AF due Monday(ish) but used a FRER so pretty sure it would've come up. Damn it. I honestly thought I was :(


----------



## Hiding

bec081 said:


> Got this tonight!!!! Excited much!!!! Just got home from an epic journey to attend a friends wedding and I was so exhausted I decided to test!! This is what I got!!
> https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b540/Becwarnock81/image_zps3b16bf48.jpg
> 
> Woooooooooooo!!! I have some lucky :dust: left if anyone would like some?!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


Congrats!


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats!


----------



## bec081

Hey thanks Hiding!! Re. The testing you never know... I pinched these figures off another bnb thread... Can't vouch for their accuracy but they seem legit. 

"Hi ladies. I found these stats online and found it really helpful. Out of 93,000 women charting their cycle, the average DPO for the first positive result is 13.6. And at 10 DPO only 10% tested positive. And average first positive is .5 days before AF is due."

So there's definitely still hope until the witch shows her ugly face!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hiding said:


> BFN this morning - so sure I was/am pg :nope: AF due Monday(ish) but used a FRER so pretty sure it would've come up. Damn it. I honestly thought I was :(

Hey H! 
I got two BFNs on Frers at 10dpo, and a BFP on a Digi at 11dpo!!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Congratulations Bec081!


----------



## Hiding

bec081 said:


> Hey thanks Hiding!! Re. The testing you never know... I pinched these figures off another bnb thread... Can't vouch for their accuracy but they seem legit.
> 
> "Hi ladies. I found these stats online and found it really helpful. Out of 93,000 women charting their cycle, the average DPO for the first positive result is 13.6. And at 10 DPO only 10% tested positive. And average first positive is .5 days before AF is due."
> 
> So there's definitely still hope until the witch shows her ugly face!!

Thank you bec and sofa - I still feel pg so I'm not giving up until AF shows. PMA!:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Hiding

Nothing. Hopefully something tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 2moms2be

bec081 said:


> Hey thanks Hiding!! Re. The testing you never know... I pinched these figures off another bnb thread... Can't vouch for their accuracy but they seem legit.
> 
> "Hi ladies. I found these stats online and found it really helpful. Out of 93,000 women charting their cycle, the average DPO for the first positive result is 13.6. And at 10 DPO only 10% tested positive. And average first positive is .5 days before AF is due."
> 
> So there's definitely still hope until the witch shows her ugly face!!

This was nice to hear. I got a BFN this morning at 12DPO and felt sure I was out. I haven't started spotting yet (usually start today), but it's still early. Was a bit hopeful because I had sharp cramping in my left side yesterday and woke up with -and still have -pelvic and lower back pain, which is unusual for me. So I guess you aren't out til you're out. :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I got too impatient and took a test this morning lol. Pretty sure I'm 6-8 dpo. I knew it was way too early. At first I thought it was a big BFN, but looking under the light you can see a very very faint pink line. I'm going to wait until Monday and test again - maybe the line will be darker!

:dust: to all!


----------



## ace28

BFN on an FRER this morning. That means that the test yesterday was a big ole nasty evap! BOO.


----------



## Edwina1984

i can't stand this anymore! tested today, negative. might just be too early. I can't keep doing this month after month. Eventually, i'm going to lose hope. Ugh.

*just needed to vent. thanks*


----------



## OwlBump

Hey ladies :) I'm on my 9th month TTC but first month charting and using OPK's so hopefully it'll be my month :D

I'm testing around Sept 24th though might wait a few days longer ^^


----------



## bigbloomerz

OwlBump said:


> Hey ladies :) I'm on my 9th month TTC but first month charting and using OPK's so hopefully it'll be my month :D
> 
> I'm testing around Sept 24th though might wait a few days longer ^^

Im testing around then too :) xx


----------



## Jalanis22

Hiding said:


> bec081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this tonight!!!! Excited much!!!! Just got home from an epic journey to attend a friends wedding and I was so exhausted I decided to test!! This is what I got!!
> https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b540/Becwarnock81/image_zps3b16bf48.jpg
> 
> Woooooooooooo!!! I have some lucky :dust: left if anyone would like some?!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> Congrats!Click to expand...

Congratss!!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

ace28 said:


> BFN on an FRER this morning. That means that the test yesterday was a big ole nasty evap! BOO.

I'm worried that's what mine was too. But I tested too early anyway.

How many DPO are you?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Edwina1984 said:


> i can't stand this anymore! tested today, negative. might just be too early. I can't keep doing this month after month. Eventually, i'm going to lose hope. Ugh.
> 
> *just needed to vent. thanks*

Hi hun, how many dpo are you?

Hope you get your BFP this month :)


----------



## ace28

DenyseGiguere said:


> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> BFN on an FRER this morning. That means that the test yesterday was a big ole nasty evap! BOO.
> 
> I'm worried that's what mine was too. But I tested too early anyway.
> 
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

12 DPO today. Thinking I'm out but going to test one last time tomorrow... with my DS, I got a negative on 12 DPO and a positive the next morning at 13 DPO. Maybe that's what's happening here too!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

ace28 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> BFN on an FRER this morning. That means that the test yesterday was a big ole nasty evap! BOO.
> 
> I'm worried that's what mine was too. But I tested too early anyway.
> 
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 12 DPO today. Thinking I'm out but going to test one last time tomorrow... with my DS, I got a negative on 12 DPO and a positive the next morning at 13 DPO. Maybe that's what's happening here too!Click to expand...

Good luck!! Will be praying you get your BFP


----------



## Edwina1984

hi denyse,
I got a positive OPK on sept 2nd. so i guess sept 4th is 1dpo? so today is 10dpo. so i know it might just be too early. the only symptoms I have are im gassy this week. usually get like this the start day of my period. also crying a lot past couple days. i was very mad begining of the week- again usually feel that was day of period.
I don't know if i'm pg. just tired of waiting :/


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Edwina1984 said:


> hi denyse,
> I got a positive OPK on sept 2nd. so i guess sept 4th is 1dpo? so today is 10dpo. so i know it might just be too early. the only symptoms I have are im gassy this week. usually get like this the start day of my period. also crying a lot past couple days. i was very mad begining of the week- again usually feel that was day of period.
> I don't know if i'm pg. just tired of waiting :/

I hear you. It's hard to be patient when you have symptoms and you just want to know! I'm only 6dpo and I'm tired of waiting lol. I'm going to test again on Monday. How many days are your cycles normally?


----------



## Jalanis22

My progression on 15dpo :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xEmmaDx

I got my positive OPK today so I'm about to start the most horrible 2 week wait again lol.


----------



## DSemcho

Bought two FRER's on my way to work... And I'm patiently waiting to take one..... I haven't peed in 6 hours so do you think I'm good to go to take it? And I'm 12DPO


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 671943
> 
> 
> My progression on 15dpo :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Nice!


----------



## Jalanis22

DSemcho said:


> Bought two FRER's on my way to work... And I'm patiently waiting to take one..... I haven't peed in 6 hours so do you think I'm good to go to take it?

Yes cause then your just gonna keep saying...should i do it? And not be concentrated in work...if its meant to be, it will...


----------



## DSemcho

I do nothing at work lol. Literally I wiped out my work in the first hour and now I'm just watching TV shows


----------



## Jalanis22

DSemcho said:


> I do nothing at work lol. Literally I wiped out my work in the first hour and now I'm just watching TV shows

Lol if u decide to, let us know what you got...some of my baby dust :dust: :dust:


----------



## DSemcho

Booo


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/42eca214-3e9c-4060-b0b2-06c44ecaa1bc_zps3fdd01be.jpg


----------



## brownlieB

I got a :BFN: on my test day of the 5th ...... But a :BFP: on the 10th xx


----------



## fairyy

DenyseGiguere said:


> Jbbsturm said:
> 
> 
> Did any of you ladies with BFPs have symptoms the first week after ovulation? I think I'm 5dpo and I've had some mild cramping and fatigue today.
> 
> I am 5dpo and have been having symptoms since 3dpo. But I think I might be off by a day or two of when I actually ovulated. I had a bit of red spotting yesterday which hasn't been seen since, major fatigue, blue veins on breasts, cramping, dull aches on my left and right side, plus some metallic taste. I don't know if it's all in my head or not lol. I hope not!
> 
> When are you going to test?
> 
> :dust: to you!Click to expand...

It may be IB. I am 5dpo today. Getting creamy cm from day before yesterday. Last evening I felt some cramps while grocery shopping and then leaked some creamy cm. Today morning when I woke up, felt some mild cramps too.


----------



## Jalanis22

How many dpo are udsemcho?


----------



## justagirl2

well ladies... bfn for me this morning. no symptoms at all. physically feeling great. though my little heart is getting very worried. trying to stay hopeful and positive...


----------



## fairyy

bec081 said:


> Got this tonight!!!! Excited much!!!! Just got home from an epic journey to attend a friends wedding and I was so exhausted I decided to test!! This is what I got!!
> https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b540/Becwarnock81/image_zps3b16bf48.jpg
> 
> Woooooooooooo!!! I have some lucky :dust: left if anyone would like some?!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

CONGRATS :flower:


----------



## DSemcho

12dpo :(


----------



## Jalanis22

Aww its ok hun....when is your af due?


----------



## Angelface2008

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Happy birthday hubby!!!!

OMG YAY!!!!!! CONGRATZ you started this thread and you got your :bfp: :happydance::happydance:



Lilly12 said:


> made a quick line up of my FRER's so far :happydance:

That is AWESOME!!! :happydance::happydance: congratz!!!



Abby21 said:


> Im out. ...AF came today...so annoying!
> 
> Congrats to those who got lucky! Xx




Solstyce said:


> I'm out.




Yippie said:


> Yaaay ! 18 BFP's so far, congratulations ladies who got their BFP's :thumbup:
> 
> I'm out this cycle! :dohh:
> 
> Sofa, will you still create a next cycle thread or jump out to the graduates level now ?




beneathmywing said:


> Af got me.. Im out




hopeful12be said:


> Well i'm out the damn :witch: got me! She decided to come 6 days late then pop up with no warning! Tired of waiting on something that seems like it will never happen! :cry:




MiniMuffins said:


> Sorry for the late update on my status! The embassy told all U.S. citizens to evacuate the city ahead of the coming attacks, so we were running around like chickens with our heads cut off trying to get tickets and figure out a plan. A few days later, we're here safely in Qatar looking in from the outside.
> 
> On the down side, :bfn: and :witch:
> 
> But on the upside, we're alive and BOY did the idea of 100 incoming Tomahawks help me forget all about the stress of TTC. I didn't even experience a moment of :cry:
> 
> So excited for the rest of you ladies! Happy healthy nine months :hugs:




KatBar said:


> BFN for me - AF has arrived.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry hunny bunnies hopefully next month is your lucky month:hugs::hugs::hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust: To all of you! :flower::flower:



MSgirl said:


> BFP for me. HCG beta on 9/10 was only 10. Then today, 9/12 was 29. It tripled. YAY! Have to go back to RE next Wednesday for level check.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup: CONGRATZ!!!! what a month this has been! H&H 9 months to you!!!



ace28 said:


> So I tested with this Walmart cheapie this afternoon.... I wasn't expecting anything so I watched it develop for a minute, saw it was negative, and walked away. I came back an hourish later and THIS is what I saw.
> 
> I know it's super faint (even fainter on here than IRL) but can you see it? More importantly, is it a BFP or an Evap? How do you tell the difference?
> 
> Help please!!!! I am shaking but I don't want to get my hopes up. What do you think?!

Looks like a positive to me!:thumbup: 



Sofaqueen77 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the TMI, did any of you ladies with BFP's this month notice blue veins in around the breasts? I am having a lot of symptoms, but the only way I know I couldn't possibly just imagine is all the blue veins that are evident on both of my breasts. I've read that this is a sign of pregnancy.
> 
> Thanks in advance :)
> 
> I'm testing Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Most definitely! I was showering this morning, and I remembered someone mentioned blue boobs, so I had a look, and YES... my boobs have big blue veins on the outsides...i.e. underarm/boob areas!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

That is what made me test! I got blue veins in my arms, shoulders, hands and feet! So I tested and I got my :bfp: Now my boobs are like a cup size bigger and the veins are showing in my bbs! It wasn't like that until like a few days ago. I got my :bfp: a week ago today. That is a good sign! :dust: :dust:



bec081 said:


> Got this tonight!!!! Excited much!!!! Just got home from an epic journey to attend a friends wedding and I was so exhausted I decided to test!! This is what I got!!
> https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b540/Becwarnock81/image_zps3b16bf48.jpg
> 
> Woooooooooooo!!! I have some lucky :dust: left if anyone would like some?!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATZ!!!!!!! IT IS SOO AWESOME that this many ladies will be having May babies!!! May flowers!!!:flower::flower::flower::happydance::happydance:



ace28 said:


> BFN on an FRER this morning. That means that the test yesterday was a big ole nasty evap! BOO.

awww :hugs::hugs::hugs: I swore it was positive! You are not out yet!!!



brownlieB said:


> I got a :BFN: on my test day of the 5th ...... But a :BFP: on the 10th xx

Congratz! :happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

Jalanis22 said:


> Aww its ok hun....when is your af due?

Originally yesterday, but I was told by ladies on here that I need to adjust it because I ovulated 3 days later SO it's due on the 15th.


----------



## Hiding

DSemcho said:


> Booo
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/42eca214-3e9c-4060-b0b2-06c44ecaa1bc_zps3fdd01be.jpg

DSemcho, this is exactly like my test this morning, and I'm 12DPO too (I think). Boooo. It's not over yet though hun! PMA together :flower:


----------



## DSemcho

PMA?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

bec081 said:


> Got this tonight!!!! Excited much!!!! Just got home from an epic journey to attend a friends wedding and I was so exhausted I decided to test!! This is what I got!!
> https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b540/Becwarnock81/image_zps3b16bf48.jpg
> 
> Woooooooooooo!!! I have some lucky :dust: left if anyone would like some?!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance:
:happydance:
:happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> PMA?

*POSITIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE!!!​*


----------



## TeeinAZ

Well ladies - I am now waiting for the call on my first beta. I am a hot mess. I am thinking, I don't think I am pregant, I don't feel it, but then I think, OMG I could be pregnant!!!! 

I'm glad I didn't give in and POAS, but there's a part of me that sort of wishes I did so I'd just know!!! 

GAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm freakin out!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

TeeinAZ said:


> Well ladies - I am now waiting for the call on my first beta. I am a hot mess. I am thinking, I don't think I am pregant, I don't feel it, but then I think, OMG I could be pregnant!!!!
> 
> I'm glad I didn't give in and POAS, but there's a part of me that sort of wishes I did so I'd just know!!!
> 
> GAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm freakin out!

Good luck!!!


----------



## Jbbsturm

bec081 said:


> Got this tonight!!!! Excited much!!!! Just got home from an epic journey to attend a friends wedding and I was so exhausted I decided to test!! This is what I got!!
> https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b540/Becwarnock81/image_zps3b16bf48.jpg
> 
> Woooooooooooo!!! I have some lucky :dust: left if anyone would like some?!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:happydance:::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Yay yay yah :happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

Sofaqueen77 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> PMA?
> 
> *POSITIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE!!!​*Click to expand...

Ooh... That's gonna be hard cause I'm such a pessimist!


----------



## Edwina1984

My cycles have been 34 days for the last three months. but for the last year they were between 25- 39. this is my first round of clomid. it has really agreeed with me! Only side effect was dry mouth. so my period should come tues or weds.

I don't know how to reply to a specific thread on my phone, sorry!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Edwina1984 said:


> My cycles have been 34 days for the last three months. but for the last year they were between 25- 39. this is my first round of clomid. it has really agreeed with me! Only side effect was dry mouth. so my period should come tues or weds.
> 
> I don't know how to reply to a specific thread on my phone, sorry!

Mine are normally 28-29 days. It doesn't seem to vary too much. I should be due for AF on the 21st or 22nd.


----------



## DSemcho

Cervix seems to be rising up (unusual for this close to AF). Also way less open.


----------



## TeeinAZ

I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!! My beta level is 135! :bfp:

Next appointment is on Sunday!!!:happydance::happydance:

I don't know what to say or how to act, this is the first time I've been really pregnant since 2001!


----------



## DSemcho

YAY!!!!!! I was hoping for good news with you! Is this your first IVF?


----------



## Yippie

Congratulations Tee :)

Anything you did differently this cycle in specific?


----------



## Jrepp

TeeinAZ said:


> I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!! My beta level is 135! :bfp:
> 
> Next appointment is on Sunday!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I don't know what to say or how to act, this is the first time I've been really pregnant since 2001!

Congratulations!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## HGsurvivor05

TeeinAZ said:


> I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!! My beta level is 135! :bfp:
> 
> Next appointment is on Sunday!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I don't know what to say or how to act, this is the first time I've been really pregnant since 2001!

delighted for you and your hubby  :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

TeeinAZ said:


> I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!! My beta level is 135! :bfp:
> 
> Next appointment is on Sunday!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I don't know what to say or how to act, this is the first time I've been really pregnant since 2001!

Congratsss tee!!!


----------



## lilbb23

Hey :)


----------



## lilbb23

lilbb23 said:


> Hey :)

Sorry meant to reply directly.


----------



## lilbb23

bigbloomerz said:


> lilbb23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm 6DPO today! So either gonna test in 4 days of just wait til day AF is due which is 15 DPO for me.
> 
> Hiya! :flower:Click to expand...

Hey :)


----------



## lilbb23

DenyseGiguere said:


> I got too impatient and took a test this morning lol. Pretty sure I'm 6-8 dpo. I knew it was way too early. At first I thought it was a big BFN, but looking under the light you can see a very very faint pink line. I'm going to wait until Monday and test again - maybe the line will be darker!
> 
> :dust: to all!

Oh my gosh that's great!! Hope the line gets darker :)


----------



## Lilly12

TeeinAZ said:


> I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!! My beta level is 135! :bfp:
> 
> Next appointment is on Sunday!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I don't know what to say or how to act, this is the first time I've been really pregnant since 2001!

:happydance:

congrats!!
Amazing news


----------



## Angelface2008

TeeinAZ said:


> I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!! My beta level is 135! :bfp:
> 
> Next appointment is on Sunday!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I don't know what to say or how to act, this is the first time I've been really pregnant since 2001!

Omg!!!!! Congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilbb23

Hiding said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Booo
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/42eca214-3e9c-4060-b0b2-06c44ecaa1bc_zps3fdd01be.jpg
> 
> 
> DSemcho, this is exactly like my test this morning, and I'm 12DPO too (I think). Boooo. It's not over yet though hun! PMA together :flower:Click to expand...




TeeinAZ said:


> I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!! My beta level is 135! :bfp:
> 
> Next appointment is on Sunday!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I don't know what to say or how to act, this is the first time I've been really pregnant since 2001!

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## lilbb23

Hey ladies, I'm 7 DPO today and for the first time in months I have no symptoms at all. Did any of you get your BFP with no symptoms? I feel so down


----------



## Lilly12

I got a BFN at 8 dpo, stark white.
Then at 9 DPO a superrrrr faint line...

Don't be defeated ladies if you get a BFN at 8 dpo :flower:

Here's my line progression with FRER's for those who interested.
 



Attached Files:







progression htps.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## bec081

TeeinAZ said:


> I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!! My beta level is 135! :bfp:
> 
> Next appointment is on Sunday!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I don't know what to say or how to act, this is the first time I've been really pregnant since 2001!

Yay!! That's very exciting! H&H 9 months to you!! I highly recommend doing a test now just to see those lines, it's very satisfying :winkwink:


----------



## fairyy

TeeinAZ said:


> I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!! My beta level is 135! :bfp:
> 
> Next appointment is on Sunday!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I don't know what to say or how to act, this is the first time I've been really pregnant since 2001!

CONGRATS :flower:


----------



## Jbbsturm

TeeinAZ said:


> I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!! My beta level is 135! :bfp:
> 
> Next appointment is on Sunday!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I don't know what to say or how to act, this is the first time I've been really pregnant since 2001!

Yay! That is so exciting.


----------



## TeeinAZ

bec081 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!! My beta level is 135! :bfp:
> 
> Next appointment is on Sunday!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I don't know what to say or how to act, this is the first time I've been really pregnant since 2001!
> 
> Yay!! That's very exciting! H&H 9 months to you!! I highly recommend doing a test now just to see those lines, it's very satisfying :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh I did right after I got the call!!!!:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20130913_131248.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jalanis22

Girls do i have anything to worry about? The one marked with 15dpo was full color when i did it but then after it dried it stayed like that and the one without anything i just did...could the one marked be a faulty test? Im worried already :cry:


----------



## Jalanis22

I had to buy a frer since it made me worry but i do see progress from that 12dpo and today 15dpo. Darker in person than photo.


----------



## TeeinAZ

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 672147
> 
> 
> I had to buy a frer since it made me worry but i do see progress from that 12dpo and today 15dpo. Darker in person than photo.

Looks way darker!!! Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jalanis22

TeeinAZ said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 672147
> 
> 
> I had to buy a frer since it made me worry but i do see progress from that 12dpo and today 15dpo. Darker in person than photo.
> 
> Looks way darker!!! Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks but im still worried though...i also posted a previous one before that one and on a test the second line the edge stayed way darker and then goin up light so i did another same brand and its regular...do u think the test was faulty? Thats why i bought a frer to make sure my line progressed from 12dpo.


----------



## bec081

TeeinAZ said:


> bec081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!! My beta level is 135! :bfp:
> 
> Next appointment is on Sunday!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I don't know what to say or how to act, this is the first time I've been really pregnant since 2001!
> 
> Yay!! That's very exciting! H&H 9 months to you!! I highly recommend doing a test now just to see those lines, it's very satisfying :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I did right after I got the call!!!!:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Haha. Lovely!! Look at those beautiful lines!!! X


----------



## bec081

Jalanis22 said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 672147
> 
> 
> I had to buy a frer since it made me worry but i do see progress from that 12dpo and today 15dpo. Darker in person than photo.
> 
> Looks way darker!!! Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but im still worried though...i also posted a previous one before that one and on a test the second line the edge stayed way darker and then goin up light so i did another same brand and its regular...do u think the test was faulty? Thats why i bought a frer to make sure my line progressed from 12dpo.Click to expand...

Jalanis, *try* not to worry!! All looks great!! Line variation could might depend on how long you hold your pee or faulty tests??!


----------



## Jalanis22

bec081 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 672147
> 
> 
> I had to buy a frer since it made me worry but i do see progress from that 12dpo and today 15dpo. Darker in person than photo.
> 
> Looks way darker!!! Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but im still worried though...i also posted a previous one before that one and on a test the second line the edge stayed way darker and then goin up light so i did another same brand and its regular...do u think the test was faulty? Thats why i bought a frer to make sure my line progressed from 12dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> Jalanis, *try* not to worry!! All looks great!! Line variation could might depend on how long you hold your pee or faulty tests??!Click to expand...


But do u see it same or progress? Its just that test that got like that but my frer came back super dark so im not too worried now..


----------



## bec081

No frer IS super dark!! I wouldn't worry about the other ones!!! X


----------



## poppygirl05

Omg i think i got a bfp. Its a squinter but if u invert it it glows! 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=174729


----------



## Jalanis22

bec081 said:


> No frer IS super dark!! I wouldn't worry about the other ones!!! X

Thanks i feel much better....:winkwink:


----------



## poppygirl05

I so hope im not seeing things


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey poppy i dont mean to give u any hopes or anything but i can see it super super faint...i have my dollar cheapies from way before they even got dark.....if u want i can put a pic here so u can see progression.


----------



## poppygirl05

Could you? Thanks!


----------



## Jalanis22

Here it is poppy i didnt post the rest since they were darker but that was the beginning of my :bfp:


----------



## poppygirl05

Im 16 dpo


----------



## Jalanis22

Well i posted in the previous page my test of today and my frer u probably saw them already.


----------



## poppygirl05

Those are good lines tho


----------



## DSemcho

Every fetus gives off HCG at different rates!! First time I found out I was pregnant they tried to say less than 2 weeks. Well I had had my AF 2 weeks before and hadn't had sex in over 4 weeks! So I had to have been like 6 weeks pregnant at least! But my first HCG was 139.


----------



## poppygirl05

Hmmm


----------



## katiecakes

Poppy, I dont see a line but your chart looks good!


----------



## Jrepp

poppygirl05 said:


> Omg i think i got a bfp. Its a squinter but if u invert it it glows!
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=174729

I had one like that last month and I wasn't pregnant. Wait a couple days and see if the line gets darker.


----------



## Jrepp

Has anyone used the clear blue advanced digital opk? Walmart was out of the regular 20 pack digital ones so I had to get the advanced ones. I've read mixed reviews on them and wonder if I should buy some cheapies to confirm results.


----------



## jzgrace

When was your af due? Congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## poppygirl05

Me? 4 days ago


----------



## jzgrace

Yay! That's awesome ! congratulations!


----------



## Jalanis22

Surpriseee!!! My hubby came home to this as he didnt know i was preggo for sure..


----------



## poppygirl05

Awwwwwww


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 672209
> 
> 
> 
> Surpriseee!!! My hubby came home to this as he didnt know i was preggo for sure..

Oh my gosh, how sweet!


----------



## Jbbsturm

I feel very strange today. I've been so tired, cranky and crampy. I went on a run today and felt like quitting after 1 mile and I usually do 3 or 4. Hopefully it's a good sign and I'm not just being a lazy gal.


----------



## Jbbsturm

Your cake is super cute Jalanis


----------



## poppygirl05

Well i just got pink when i wiped so i think im out.


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks girls he got a big smile when he read it lol


----------



## bec081

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 672209
> 
> 
> 
> Surpriseee!!! My hubby came home to this as he didnt know i was preggo for sure..

Very cute!! Mmmmmm I want one now!!


----------



## Angelface2008

poppygirl05 said:


> Well i just got pink when i wiped so i think im out.

:hugs: implantation hopefully! If not :dust: for next month hun


----------



## lilbb23

Jrepp said:


> Has anyone used the clear blue advanced digital opk? Walmart was out of the regular 20 pack digital ones so I had to get the advanced ones. I've read mixed reviews on them and wonder if I should buy some cheapies to confirm results.

Yep, I've used the Advanced OPKs for two months now. The first month, I was very pleased. Because usually I just get one positive, and by then I always worry its too late to BD, especially if I have to wait til DH gets home from work (very late) so was happy to get 3 flashing smileys and then one regular smiley on O day. This cycle, I only had 3 tests left over so I think that may be why it didn't really work. Got 2 negatives, then regular smiley on O day.


----------



## Jalanis22

Me and my hubby :sex: but i was so scared for something to happen or for me to bleed since im only 4wks...has anyone bled having :sex:


----------



## DSemcho

Jbbsturm said:


> I feel very strange today. I've been so tired, cranky and crampy. I went on a run today and felt like quitting after 1 mile and I usually do 3 or 4. Hopefully it's a good sign and I'm not just being a lazy gal.

I hope that's a good sign!! Fx'd!! :babydust:



poppygirl05 said:


> Well i just got pink when i wiped so i think im out.

Boo!! Hopefully it'll be okay!! My sister spotted/bled slightly with her first daughter and my mom did with both me and my sister!




AFM - Cervix is steadily rising still (almost can't touch it!!!) (idk if that's a good sign or not), but I'm still getting small cramps here and there. You guys who got a BFP is your cervix high?


----------



## bigbloomerz

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 672209
> 
> 
> 
> Surpriseee!!! My hubby came home to this as he didnt know i was preggo for sure..

Thats so cute!


----------



## dollyminxture

humph. had a look at last test n it had a line on. then went back to check last 3 tests and they all had two lines too. so I did two more, no lines within 10 minutes. I'm
guessing evaps :( sucks sucks sucks!! got cramp now too and feeling ratty. I think AF is due tomorrow as well. damned witch better not get me. 


anyway..... congrats on the new BFPS and is anyone else feeling down or hopeful? some good news would be nice lol x


----------



## DSemcho

My AF is due tomorrow to dolly!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> My AF is due tomorrow to dolly!

Hey sweetheart! How's u and DH? 
When are you gonna test again? 
Xxxx


----------



## DSemcho

Sofaqueen77 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> My AF is due tomorrow to dolly!
> 
> Hey sweetheart! How's u and DH?
> When are you gonna test again?
> XxxxClick to expand...

He's still being a little butt hole but he is trying to be sweet. Last night I was trying to make myself some food and he did something really bad and I had to walk out of the kitchen and turned off the stove and didn't finish. And when he realized he screwed up he finished my food for me and brought it to me.

Thinking tomorrow or the day after if AF doesn't show. I wanted to this morning but didn't!


----------



## dollyminxture

dsemcho your fella sounds a bit like mine ATM, he want a baby but he doesn't want to know until we know for sure. don't think he likes the disappointment after he's got his hopes up. he will be jumping for joy when. BFP does come though I promise! my cramps etc have gone now so maybe no AF for me but we will see. and when it does come I'll console myself with copious amounts of chocolate and wine :haha:


----------



## DSemcho

i've already got a pint of ice cream in my freezer in case AF arrives lol. Mine are coming and going today also, but as of right now there are none at all.


----------



## dollyminxture

maybe we will get BFP a little later, fingers crossed anyway :) x x


----------



## 2moms2be

I'm out. Started spotting last night, huge temp drop this morning. On to October! Good luck to everybody still waiting <3.


----------



## DSemcho

Aww I'm sorry 2moms :( Fx'd for next cycle!


----------



## Angelface2008

2moms2be said:


> I'm out. Started spotting last night, huge temp drop this morning. On to October! Good luck to everybody still waiting <3.

:hugs: baby :dust: for October!


----------



## lintu

I'm out this mth too :( she got me this morning


----------



## callypygous

Hey guys, this will be my first TWW! Will be testing 28th September :)


----------



## poppygirl05

Definitely af . Clots and super bad cramps. And i have to go to a baby sjower. Onto october!


----------



## Jalanis22

Poppy-Aww its ok hun heres some of my baby dust for next month :dust:


----------



## Jalanis22

Ok so here is my am test and well either i see it the same or the dye doesnt get as dark as the control line and thats the darkest....opinion please im worried....the test placed on top is the one from today and the bottom from yesterday.


----------



## Angelface2008

poppygirl05 said:


> Definitely af . Clots and super bad cramps. And i have to go to a baby sjower. Onto october!

:hugs: here is :dust: for next month!


----------



## poppygirl05

Thanks guys.


----------



## DSemcho

Awesome luck!!!


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/photo_zpsc2e6c397.jpg


----------



## poppygirl05

Nice


----------



## Greekgrl77

*Ok I am CD32 last period was August14th-20th Witch was due to spot yesterday & due today.(have been irregular past months.nothing sofar..

Symptoms :
CM creamy/milky whitish 7-8 days 
High cerxix 7 days*

testing on y Bday 16th...


----------



## Greekgrl77

*DSEMECHO-- I seen u write your cervix is high..mine is too and has been for 7 days straight,but cant compare to last month because I just started checking it this month...and creamy/milky looking CM ....Hope this is it for us! witch was due today..nothing yet.FX!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Angelface2008

DSemcho said:


> Awesome luck!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/photo_zpsc2e6c397.jpg

Haha dollar cheapies! I love them! Wow that's awesome two for the price of one! Lol in the future I am going to go to the dollar store and start shaking boxes see if I get lucky :p haha that's like hitting the lotto of pee sticks XD


----------



## Angelface2008

Greekgrl77 said:


> *DSEMECHO-- I seen u write your cervix is high..mine is too and has been for 7 days straight,but cant compare to last month because I just started checking it this month...and creamy/milky looking CM ....Hope this is it for us! witch was due today..nothing yet.FX!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Good luck when my period was due my cervix was extremely high and incredibly hard! And lotiony CM when usually it gets very watery before my AF so hopefully you get a :bfp: FX'd for you sending :dust: to you


----------



## DenyseGiguere

2moms2be said:


> I'm out. Started spotting last night, huge temp drop this morning. On to October! Good luck to everybody still waiting <3.

Sorry hun. Fingers crossed for next month :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

My test from yesterday must have just been an evaporation line cause I took one this morning and it was BFN. But again I'm only 8dpo and still having symptoms. Going to test again on Monday - that should be 5 days before AF is due to arrive. Please keep your fingers crossed for me!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

poppygirl05 said:


> Definitely af . Clots and super bad cramps. And i have to go to a baby sjower. Onto october!

Sorry hun. Hope you get your BFP next month :hugs:


----------



## Angelface2008

:dust: to you :) 8 dpo is really early to you are definitely not out of this yet!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Angelface2008 said:


> :dust: to you :) 8 dpo is really early to you are definitely not out of this yet!

I just don't remember getting symptoms so early with my son, but I guess every pregnancy is different right? I'm not worried. People keep commenting that I look "different". Even my hubby admitted my boobs look bigger. Add that to everything else I think this may be our month - not getting my hopes up, but it keeps my spirits up until I get either AF or a BFP :)


----------



## lindsaygaye

Good luck honey I know that things can be difficult just hang in there. I'm praying for every single girl here in this thread as for me I'm still negative as of 12 days past ovulation. my period is due in two days which would be Monday. I'm getting really discouraged I thought I had symptoms but I don't please pray for me. I'm getting really really really discouraged.


----------



## lindsaygaye

DenyseGiguere said:


> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> :dust: to you :) 8 dpo is really early to you are definitely not out of this yet!
> 
> I just don't remember getting symptoms so early with my son, but I guess every pregnancy is different right? I'm not worried. People keep commenting that I look "different". Even my hubby admitted my boobs look bigger. Add that to everything else I think this may be our month - not getting my hopes up, but it keeps my spirits up until I get either AF or a BFP :)Click to expand...

By the way I love your picture that is so cute!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Im driving myself nuts..left one is today and right was yesterday..i saw the second line pop up faster than the control but i couldnt pee much so it took a bit for the urine to croos through there...i see the edges darker so i think if i had pee more it would of been same as dark.


----------



## Lilly12

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 672337
> 
> 
> Im driving myself nuts..left one is today and right was yesterday..i saw the second line pop up faster than the control but i couldnt pee much so it took a bit for the urine to croos through there...i see the edges darker so i think if i had pee more it would of been same as dark.

Stop testing girl!!
Didn't you miss your AF already?


----------



## Jalanis22

Lol yes i knowi was doing the last ones i had but the cheapies worried me yesterday thats why and the frer well i see it darker now...i jus didnt pee enough for it to be a full exact color line...but yes today im already stopping and let it happen...did u miss ur af yet?


----------



## RosieB1977

Well, I really thought I was pregnant.. took a test this morning, negative.. thinking I will just test another day... then SHE showed up! I've DID find out that my best friend is pregnant, though! woot woot


----------



## Jalanis22

RosieB1977 said:


> Well, I really thought I was pregnant.. took a test this morning, negative.. thinking I will just test another day... then SHE showed up! I've DID find out that my best friend is pregnant, though! woot woot

Had u tested before or did u barely tested today


----------



## Lilly12

Jalanis22 said:


> Lol yes i knowi was doing the last ones i had but the cheapies worried me yesterday thats why and the frer well i see it darker now...i jus didnt pee enough for it to be a full exact color line...but yes today im already stopping and let it happen...did u miss ur af yet?

Yep she was due yesterday :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 672209
> 
> 
> 
> Surpriseee!!! My hubby came home to this as he didnt know i was preggo for sure..

That's super cute. What a lovely surprise for DH ? Did u make this ?


----------



## Jalanis22

fairyy said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 672209
> 
> 
> 
> Surpriseee!!! My hubby came home to this as he didnt know i was preggo for sure..
> 
> That's super cute. What a lovely surprise for DH ? Did u make this ?Click to expand...

No lol i think the cookie would come out hard i ordered it in the mall Nestle Cafe they make cookies and well sell coffee lol....its yummy tooo lol i wanted a bigger one but im like NO cause im the thats gonna finish it.


----------



## Jalanis22

Lilly12 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Lol yes i knowi was doing the last ones i had but the cheapies worried me yesterday thats why and the frer well i see it darker now...i jus didnt pee enough for it to be a full exact color line...but yes today im already stopping and let it happen...did u miss ur af yet?
> 
> Yep she was due yesterday :happydance:Click to expand...

Aww thats awesome...mine was due on thursday :happydance::happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lindsaygaye said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> :dust: to you :) 8 dpo is really early to you are definitely not out of this yet!
> 
> I just don't remember getting symptoms so early with my son, but I guess every pregnancy is different right? I'm not worried. People keep commenting that I look "different". Even my hubby admitted my boobs look bigger. Add that to everything else I think this may be our month - not getting my hopes up, but it keeps my spirits up until I get either AF or a BFP :)Click to expand...
> 
> By the way I love your picture that is so cute!!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, I'm praying for you too, plus all the other wonderful ladies here :)

And thank you, this is one of my fave pictures of my son. This was December of last year and he is holding our wedding picture, and not sure if you can see it, but in the left corner of the wedding picture is a picture of mom who passed away in 2003.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 672337
> 
> 
> Im driving myself nuts..left one is today and right was yesterday..i saw the second line pop up faster than the control but i couldnt pee much so it took a bit for the urine to croos through there...i see the edges darker so i think if i had pee more it would of been same as dark.

Stop testing, you are pregnant girl lol :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Any of you ladies with BFP's so far experience heartburn or nausea? I have had both since last night, I'm 8DPO today.


----------



## Jalanis22

DenyseGiguere said:


> Any of you ladies with BFP's so far experience heartburn or nausea? I have had both since last night, I'm 8DPO today.

Omg i get heartburn sometimes and nausea yesss in the a.m i wanted to vomitt but i didnt i feel like randomly.


----------



## armywife03

Can i join you ? I'm 1 dpo and testing September 27 th if I can hold out that long ! It's going to be a long tww:(


----------



## DSemcho

Definitely sure AF is coming tomorrow. Had some super slightly pink tinged cm.


----------



## lilbb23

Still no symptoms whatsoever :
I just want to test!! But going to wait until Sept 20th!!!! 6 more days its like torture but at least I won't waste money on getting negatives


----------



## CM Punk

I'm 11 DPO today and still no obvious symptoms :( I've been getting BFNs since 6 DPO on the internet cheapies. AF is due in three days and I'm worried its over for me this month... looks like I may have to start planning ahead for next cycle now. 

Best wishes to everyone, and lots of baby dust! :hugs:


----------



## Amalee

I'm not sure how many DPOs I am - probably 1-3, though! I'm trying to wait until the 25th to test :) Good luck to everyone still testing/waiting!


----------



## Whiteandblack

Greetings Septemberers!

Here's my latest: 11/12 DPO and fairly symptomless aside from feeling exhausted and sleeping 2+ extra hours a night than normal, sore bbs off and on, and just this overall feeling of "blech". 

Took a FRER yesterday, bfn. And then this morning I had some very light spotting, was sure it was AF, so I decided to wear a pad in case. (Sorry, tmi, I know) but now there's nothing?!

I wondering if maybe it's just AF taking her sweet time but I mean come on already so we can try again! :haha:

Could it be IB 11/12 DPO? I looked it up and it's not impossible...but the bfn yesterday was so stark I was sure we didn't get it this time.


----------



## Angelface2008

RosieB1977 said:


> Well, I really thought I was pregnant.. took a test this morning, negative.. thinking I will just test another day... then SHE showed up! I've DID find out that my best friend is pregnant, though! woot woot

I like the positivity! Last month when my friend got pregnant and I didn't I was super super jealous but I was happy for her and not this month I got pregnant! Maybe it will happen to you the same way. They say women get pregnant in three's. it was my boyfriends cousin, then my friend and now me! Lol FX'd :dust: for next month! 



DenyseGiguere said:


> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> :dust: to you :) 8 dpo is really early to you are definitely not out of this yet!
> 
> I just don't remember getting symptoms so early with my son, but I guess every pregnancy is different right? I'm not worried. People keep commenting that I look "different". Even my hubby admitted my boobs look bigger. Add that to everything else I think this may be our month - not getting my hopes up, but it keeps my spirits up until I get either AF or a BFP :)Click to expand...

I don't even have that many symptoms. This is my first pregnancy so I have nothing to go by. All I have are veins and slightly sore bbs and mild cramping on and off! My Significant other says my bbs look the same but I swear they are getting bigger and they are fuller on the sides. Maybe that is a good sign for that you look different. I know I do ( acne ) lol I kind of knew I was but I didn't want to believe it. FX'd for you :dust: to you. 



DenyseGiguere said:


> Any of you ladies with BFP's so far experience heartburn or nausea? I have had both since last night, I'm 8DPO today.

No nausea and no heartburn except for one night I ate buffalo wings with ranch then took my prenatal vitamin... Bad idea lol but maybe it is a good sign for you! Just don't over think about it. It will cause anxiety that what happened to me last month. :) :dust: to you too!



DSemcho said:


> Definitely sure AF is coming tomorrow. Had some super slightly pink tinged cm.

Oh no! :hugs: maybe it's implantation if not :dust: to you for October!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Angelface2008 said:


> RosieB1977 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I really thought I was pregnant.. took a test this morning, negative.. thinking I will just test another day... then SHE showed up! I've DID find out that my best friend is pregnant, though! woot woot
> 
> I like the positivity! Last month when my friend got pregnant and I didn't I was super super jealous but I was happy for her and not this month I got pregnant! Maybe it will happen to you the same way. They say women get pregnant in three's. it was my boyfriends cousin, then my friend and now me! Lol FX'd :dust: for next month!
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> :dust: to you :) 8 dpo is really early to you are definitely not out of this yet!Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't remember getting symptoms so early with my son, but I guess every pregnancy is different right? I'm not worried. People keep commenting that I look "different". Even my hubby admitted my boobs look bigger. Add that to everything else I think this may be our month - not getting my hopes up, but it keeps my spirits up until I get either AF or a BFP :)Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even have that many symptoms. This is my first pregnancy so I have nothing to go by. All I have are veins and slightly sore bbs and mild cramping on and off! My Significant other says my bbs look the same but I swear they are getting bigger and they are fuller on the sides. Maybe that is a good sign for that you look different. I know I do ( acne ) lol I kind of knew I was but I didn't want to believe it. FX'd for you :dust: to you.
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies with BFP's so far experience heartburn or nausea? I have had both since last night, I'm 8DPO today.Click to expand...
> 
> No nausea and no heartburn except for one night I ate buffalo wings with ranch then took my prenatal vitamin... Bad idea lol but maybe it is a good sign for you! Just don't over think about it. It will cause anxiety that what happened to me last month. :) :dust: to you too!
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Definitely sure AF is coming tomorrow. Had some super slightly pink tinged cm.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! :hugs: maybe it's implantation if not :dust: to you for October!Click to expand...

I'm just pretty sure the test I took yesterday was not an evap line...I just have this feeling. Last night I got up about 1:30 am to pee, then I took my FRER at 5:30 this morning. I'm wondering if I should have waited and maybe my urine was diluted?

Thanks for all the support and :dust: I am testing again on Monday, I just have these feelings that I am pregnant. Just because my test this morning was BFN, doesn't mean I'm not pregnant :)


----------



## Angelface2008

It's not over until the ugly :witch: shows her silly face!


----------



## DSemcho

Angelface2008 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Definitely sure AF is coming tomorrow. Had some super slightly pink tinged cm.
> 
> Oh no! :hugs: maybe it's implantation if not :dust: to you for October!Click to expand...

Plausible. I am between 11 and 13 DPO (got my positive OPK at CD21). I'll know tomorrow ^_^


----------



## Littlelotus

BFP

:happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats!! Pics??


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats!! :wohoo:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Littlelotus said:


> BFP
> 
> :happydance:

Congrats :happydance:

You give me hope that maybe I'll get mine soon too :)


----------



## Jbbsturm

Littlelotus said:


> BFP
> 
> :happydance:

Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## Greekgrl77

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Amalee

Congratulations!!


----------



## Littlelotus

Littlelotus said:


> BFP
> 
> :happydance:

Here's a pic :flower: 

I just tested again and got another BFP, I'm still in shock!

Thank you all for the congratulations. I'm still not in the clear, so many things can happen, but I'm staying positive and feeling good about this. Dh is still in disbelief Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Greekgrl77

*I am in LIMBO still....So I bought my tests tonight ,but I am waiting to test until the 16th my Bday FX & PRAYERS!!!!!! I am feeling this month will be it...but all in all it's up to God. 2 days until testing!!!*


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Greekgrl77 said:


> *I am in LIMBO still....So I bought my tests tonight ,but I am waiting to test until the 16th my Bday FX & PRAYERS!!!!!! I am feeling this month will be it...but all in all it's up to God. 2 days until testing!!!*

Good luck! I hope you get your BFP. what a lovely birthday gift to yourself that would be :)

:dust: to you & everyone else hoping for their BFP this month! I'm going to test tomorrow, will probably try again on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## justagirl2

Another bfn for me today. Having light AF type cramps... Hope that doesn't mean she's on her way! Saving my frer I decided since I'm feeling so out til after AF is due Tuesday or Wednesday. 

Congrats in the bfps! Ps my husband is finally home from his trip but still two hours away! At least i got to talk to him finally.


----------



## Angelface2008

DSemcho said:


> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Definitely sure AF is coming tomorrow. Had some super slightly pink tinged cm.
> 
> Oh no! :hugs: maybe it's implantation if not :dust: to you for October!Click to expand...
> 
> Plausible. I am between 11 and 13 DPO (got my positive OPK at CD21). I'll know tomorrow ^_^Click to expand...

FX'd let's hope it's implantation!



Littlelotus said:


> BFP
> 
> :happydance:

Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: happy and healthy 9 months to you!



Greekgrl77 said:


> *I am in LIMBO still....So I bought my tests tonight ,but I am waiting to test until the 16th my Bday FX & PRAYERS!!!!!! I am feeling this month will be it...but all in all it's up to God. 2 days until testing!!!*

:dust:



justagirl2 said:


> Another bfn for me today. Having light AF type cramps... Hope that doesn't mean she's on her way! Saving my frer I decided since I'm feeling so out til after AF is due Tuesday or Wednesday.
> 
> Congrats in the bfps! Ps my husband is finally home from his trip but still two hours away! At least i got to talk to him finally.

Don't lose hope yet!


----------



## Jalanis22

Littlelotus said:


> BFP
> 
> :happydance:

Congratssss!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bluejen

I'm calling it! 4 days of faint lines, getting darker each day! It's a BFP for me! Can't believe it! Good luck September ladies xxx


----------



## bec081

Littlelotus said:


> BFP
> 
> :happydance:

Congrats!!



bluejen said:


> I'm calling it! 4 days of faint lines, getting darker each day! It's a BFP for me! Can't believe it! Good luck September ladies xxx

And congrats to you too!! H&H 9 mths.


----------



## ellitigg

Wow lots of BFPs already! Congrats!! 

I'm just rejoining BnB for, hopefully!, a second pregnancy. I'm a bit late in the Sept thread but can I join? I won't be testing until 28th.

:)


----------



## DSemcho

Angelface2008 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Definitely sure AF is coming tomorrow. Had some super slightly pink tinged cm.
> 
> Oh no! :hugs: maybe it's implantation if not :dust: to you for October!Click to expand...
> 
> Plausible. I am between 11 and 13 DPO (got my positive OPK at CD21). I'll know tomorrow ^_^Click to expand...
> 
> FX'd let's hope it's implantation!/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluejen said:
> 
> 
> I'm calling it! 4 days of faint lines, getting darker each day! It's a BFP for me! Can't believe it! Good luck September ladies xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats! H&H 9 months!Click to expand...


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey ladies!!
How is everyone doin?
Im sorry to hear about the BFNs..... sending lots of :hugs:
And amazing congrats to all the BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Im gonna sit down this evening and update everyones status!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DSemcho

Spotting again. AF is definitely coming. Onward to October!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> Spotting again. AF is definitely coming. Onward to October!

Ah no chick, definitely?
Sending lots of :hugs: ur way!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nightnurse

*Just to update, AF got me*


----------



## callypygous

ellitigg said:


> Wow lots of BFPs already! Congrats!!
> 
> I'm just rejoining BnB for, hopefully!, a second pregnancy. I'm a bit late in the Sept thread but can I join? I won't be testing until 28th.
> 
> :)

Hi Elli I'm testing the same day as you! Well at least that's when my AF is due! FX'd for you! :flower:


----------



## callypygous

Nightnurse said:


> *Just to update, AF got me*

Sorry Nightnurse, FX'd and lots of babydust for your next cycle :) :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Nightnurse said:


> *Just to update, AF got me*

Sorry hun :hugs: best of luck next month


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Feeling down today. I got a BFN this morning. I know I'm only 9dpo and no signs AF is coming, and still have early pregnancy symptoms, including lower back pain and nausea, but I dunno I feel blah. Anybody else have days like this? I'm not trying to be negative, just my hormones are in overdrive and I just feel blah.


----------



## xEmmaDx

callypygous said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> Wow lots of BFPs already! Congrats!!
> 
> I'm just rejoining BnB for, hopefully!, a second pregnancy. I'm a bit late in the Sept thread but can I join? I won't be testing until 28th.
> 
> :)
> 
> Hi Elli I'm testing the same day as you! Well at least that's when my AF is due! FX'd for you! :flower:Click to expand...

I'm also due on the 28th. Seems so far away!!


----------



## Whiteandblack

Well, :witch: swooped in this morning with some awful crampies. Ugh, :(

On to October!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Aww im sorry girls for the ones the :witch: got...sending some babydust :dust: your way for next month.


----------



## DSemcho

Sofaqueen77 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Spotting again. AF is definitely coming. Onward to October!
> 
> Ah no chick, definitely?
> Sending lots of :hugs: ur way!!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...




Nightnurse said:


> *Just to update, AF got me*




Whiteandblack said:


> Well, :witch: swooped in this morning with some awful crampies. Ugh, :(
> 
> On to October!!!

Yup. She got me to!! Got in the shower and there was nothing, when I got out and tinkled BAM!

This cycle both using FertilAid, and PreSeed. BD from CD 14 - 22 every other day, with the exception of positive/strong positive OPK's. And I'm gonna use EPO maybe. Any other advice?


Btw I think it's funny we call her The Witch and I'm Pagan lol


----------



## DobbyForever

DenyseGiguere said:


> Feeling down today. I got a BFN this morning. I know I'm only 9dpo and no signs AF is coming, and still have early pregnancy symptoms, including lower back pain and nausea, but I dunno I feel blah. Anybody else have days like this? I'm not trying to be negative, just my hormones are in overdrive and I just feel blah.

Yes! I'm a POAS addict and started tested at 7dpo. I was so sure because of my symptoms. BFN after BFN, at 10 dpo I started feeling blah. Still feel blah. So big hugs! You're not out yet!


----------



## mcwhmm

I will be testing around the 22nd:) if I make it that long lol. I'm trying to hold off so I don't waste money buying 20 tests lol.


----------



## callypygous

xEmmaDx said:


> callypygous said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> Wow lots of BFPs already! Congrats!!
> 
> I'm just rejoining BnB for, hopefully!, a second pregnancy. I'm a bit late in the Sept thread but can I join? I won't be testing until 28th.
> 
> :)
> 
> Hi Elli I'm testing the same day as you! Well at least that's when my AF is due! FX'd for you! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm also due on the 28th. Seems so far away!!Click to expand...

It DOES seem so far away. So desperate to notice some symptoms then have to remind myself it's far too early (at least for the average person) to be noticing anything. I have never paid so much attention to my cervical discharge! :blush:


----------



## callypygous

DobbyForever said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Feeling down today. I got a BFN this morning. I know I'm only 9dpo and no signs AF is coming, and still have early pregnancy symptoms, including lower back pain and nausea, but I dunno I feel blah. Anybody else have days like this? I'm not trying to be negative, just my hormones are in overdrive and I just feel blah.
> 
> Yes! I'm a POAS addict and started tested at 7dpo. I was so sure because of my symptoms. BFN after BFN, at 10 dpo I started feeling blah. Still feel blah. So big hugs! You're not out yet!Click to expand...

Chin up ladies, you're not out until the :witch: arrives. 10dpo is still early for many ladies :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

callypygous said:


> Chin up ladies, you're not out until the :witch: arrives. 10dpo is still early for many ladies :hugs:

Thank you! :) these FRER 3 packs at target for like $15 are killing my bank account though haha


----------



## lindsaygaye

Guys I'm out. AF due tomorrow and still having BFN.


----------



## ellitigg

callypygous said:


> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> callypygous said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> Wow lots of BFPs already! Congrats!!
> 
> I'm just rejoining BnB for, hopefully!, a second pregnancy. I'm a bit late in the Sept thread but can I join? I won't be testing until 28th.
> 
> :)
> 
> Hi Elli I'm testing the same day as you! Well at least that's when my AF is due! FX'd for you! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm also due on the 28th. Seems so far away!!Click to expand...
> 
> It DOES seem so far away. So desperate to notice some symptoms then have to remind myself it's far too early (at least for the average person) to be noticing anything. I have never paid so much attention to my cervical discharge! :blush:Click to expand...

Sooo glad to have you both to share my TWW! AF due 26th I think but I'm thinking I wouldn't test till 28th (ha...as if LOL). It seems SO. FAR. AWAY. Not having any symptoms either and keep telling myself I'm only like 3 dpo or something!

Lindsaygaye - it's not over till its over! :D


----------



## lindsaygaye

@elli thanks but I did Some Internet research and my research says that if you are due for your period and you still have a negative pregnancy test result that there is a less than 10% chance that you're pregnant


----------



## BabyDoll0077

ellitigg said:


> callypygous said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> callypygous said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> Wow lots of BFPs already! Congrats!!
> 
> I'm just rejoining BnB for, hopefully!, a second pregnancy. I'm a bit late in the Sept thread but can I join? I won't be testing until 28th.
> 
> :)
> 
> Hi Elli I'm testing the same day as you! Well at least that's when my AF is due! FX'd for you! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm also due on the 28th. Seems so far away!!Click to expand...
> 
> It DOES seem so far away. So desperate to notice some symptoms then have to remind myself it's far too early (at least for the average person) to be noticing anything. I have never paid so much attention to my cervical discharge! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Sooo glad to have you both to share my TWW! AF due 26th I think but I'm thinking I wouldn't test till 28th (ha...as if LOL). It seems SO. FAR. AWAY. Not having any symptoms either and keep telling myself I'm only like 3 dpo or something!
> 
> Lindsaygaye - it's not over till its over! :DClick to expand...



I'm also due on the 28th. I think I O'ed yesterday (according to pp, ff and cm) so I'm just entering my 2ww. Hopefully this one goes really fast as I am on my (4 week) honeymoon and we leave Hawaii for New York tonight. Then it's onto Washington, Vegas and LA. I'll be due in Vegas. I'm hoping this holiday is going to be enough of a distraction for me not to symptom spot and spend my days waiting.. And wanting to poas really bad!!!


----------



## lindsaygaye

Ladies I might not be out. I noticed that my bellybutton has been sticking out which I'd only does that when I'm pregnant. Also I I have been producing a lot of breastmilk which I only do if I'm pregnant. The only reason I have breastmilk is because I never stopped producing after I had my second child. My second child is now two and a half. 

Also when we were bding last night I started to get extremely nauseous and when I climaxed I thought I was fixing to throw up it was horrible I couldn't even enjoy it. I don't know what to make of that any suggestions?


----------



## Jbbsturm

I'm 8 dpo and I am feeling very impatient. Today I have lower back pain and abdominal twinges and tender bbs. I told myself I would wait until the 17th to test but it gets harder everyday. Hopefully I won't be disappointed. I hope everyone is doing well today. Baby dust for all! 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

wow this nausea is really kicking my butt today, and I've been crying a lot today. My poor husband! But he's been super supportive. I honestly feel like crap but I think it's a good sign.

I'm 9dpo and these are my symptoms today:

- twinges in the pelvic area
- nausea (stronger than yesterday)
- back ache
- mild cramping (but doesn't feel like AF cramps)
- headache (not strong, but noticeable)
- very tired
- feeling hormonal lol

:dust: to all!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lindsaygaye said:


> Ladies I might not be out. I noticed that my bellybutton has been sticking out which I'd only does that when I'm pregnant. Also I I have been producing a lot of breastmilk which I only do if I'm pregnant. The only reason I have breastmilk is because I never stopped producing after I had my second child. My second child is now two and a half.
> 
> Also when we were bding last night I started to get extremely nauseous and when I climaxed I thought I was fixing to throw up it was horrible I couldn't even enjoy it. I don't know what to make of that any suggestions?

Some women are just extra sensitive to developing HCG levels as high as other women. It could be you won't get your BFP until after AF is due. You're not out until the :witch: shows up!

Sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## Littlelotus

Nightnurse said:


> *Just to update, AF got me*

Sorry.to hear! Baby dust for next month.:dust:


----------



## Littlelotus

DenyseGiguere said:


> wow this nausea is really kicking my butt today, and I've been crying a lot today. My poor husband! But he's been super supportive. I honestly feel like crap but I think it's a good sign.
> 
> I'm 9dpo and these are my symptoms today:
> 
> - twinges in the pelvic area
> - nausea (stronger than yesterday)
> - back ache
> - mild cramping (but doesn't feel like AF cramps)
> - headache (not strong, but noticeable)
> - very tired
> - feeling hormonal lol
> 
> :dust: to all!

You might be implanting! I felt like that, minus the headache, at 8dpo and tested the next day and got a BFP. Good luck!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Littlelotus said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> wow this nausea is really kicking my butt today, and I've been crying a lot today. My poor husband! But he's been super supportive. I honestly feel like crap but I think it's a good sign.
> 
> I'm 9dpo and these are my symptoms today:
> 
> - twinges in the pelvic area
> - nausea (stronger than yesterday)
> - back ache
> - mild cramping (but doesn't feel like AF cramps)
> - headache (not strong, but noticeable)
> - very tired
> - feeling hormonal lol
> 
> :dust: to all!
> 
> You might be implanting! I felt like that, minus the headache, at 8dpo and tested the next day and got a BFP. Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks :) I'm probably going to test in the morning. I did have some light spotting on Wednesday but nothing since, and tons of early symptoms


----------



## Jbbsturm

DenyseGiguere said:


> wow this nausea is really kicking my butt today, and I've been crying a lot today. My poor husband! But he's been super supportive. I honestly feel like crap but I think it's a good sign.
> 
> I'm 9dpo and these are my symptoms today:
> 
> - twinges in the pelvic area
> - nausea (stronger than yesterday)
> - back ache
> - mild cramping (but doesn't feel like AF cramps)
> - headache (not strong, but noticeable)
> - very tired
> - feeling hormonal lol
> 
> :dust: to all!

Wow your symptoms sound just like mine. What day did you start having symptoms? I hope we both get out BFPs. I'm worried its all in my head.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jbbsturm said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> wow this nausea is really kicking my butt today, and I've been crying a lot today. My poor husband! But he's been super supportive. I honestly feel like crap but I think it's a good sign.
> 
> I'm 9dpo and these are my symptoms today:
> 
> - twinges in the pelvic area
> - nausea (stronger than yesterday)
> - back ache
> - mild cramping (but doesn't feel like AF cramps)
> - headache (not strong, but noticeable)
> - very tired
> - feeling hormonal lol
> 
> :dust: to all!
> 
> Wow your symptoms sound just like mine. What day did you start having symptoms? I hope we both get out BFPs. I'm worried its all in my head.Click to expand...

I'm worried about that too :( Nausea didn't start until about 2-3 days ago. I had light spotting on Wednesday. Fatigue feels like the past week. How about you? When are you testing?


----------



## Jbbsturm

I started having very mild cramps 3 dpo and backaches a few days after that. I just started to get sore bbs today and I've been tired on and off for the past few days. Today I had a wave of nausea but it only lasted a minute. It seems that ever since I got off bcp 4 months ago I have had different symptoms every month so I don't know what it all means. All I know is that I want my BFP.


----------



## Jbbsturm

Oh I'm testing the 17th.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jbbsturm said:


> Oh I'm testing the 17th.

I might hold off testing until the 17th too - AF is due around the 22nd. I'm just not 100% sure because this is our first cycle trying for #2. I just know the last day of my last period and based on the cycles I was having when we conceived our son I should be having 28-29 day cycles.

I hope we both get our BFP!


----------



## xEmmaDx

callypygous said:


> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> callypygous said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> Wow lots of BFPs already! Congrats!!
> 
> I'm just rejoining BnB for, hopefully!, a second pregnancy. I'm a bit late in the Sept thread but can I join? I won't be testing until 28th.
> 
> :)
> 
> Hi Elli I'm testing the same day as you! Well at least that's when my AF is due! FX'd for you! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm also due on the 28th. Seems so far away!!Click to expand...
> 
> It DOES seem so far away. So desperate to notice some symptoms then have to remind myself it's far too early (at least for the average person) to be noticing anything. I have never paid so much attention to my cervical discharge! :blush:Click to expand...

Lol yeah it's such a horrible waiting game. Just wish you could have sex then find out there and then lol.


----------



## justagirl2

I am so sad to report I am feeling the AF twinges. She is due Tuesday. All BFNs. Looks like I'm out. Soo sad as I was so hopeful but thus is tcc! Can't give up.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

justagirl2 said:


> I am so sad to report I am feeling the AF twinges. She is due Tuesday. All BFNs. Looks like I'm out. Soo sad as I was so hopeful but thus is tcc! Can't give up.

You're not out until the :witch: shows up :hugs: hun

I know it's frustrating. Also some women have sensitivity to the HPT's, you could still gets your this month. We're all here for support :) Heck I vent on here more then I do to my husband lol!


----------



## DSemcho

DH hates it when I vent to him about baby stuff..... Or anything really. He'll just sit there and ignore me, boo!! I think he only does that because it'll make him angry to. Except baby things, it just annoys him.


----------



## Greekgrl77

*So Im CD33 caved and took a test last night and was BFN i HAVE 1 MORE TEST SO i GUESS iLL W8 ANOTHER WEEK AND TEST AGAIN..pRAYING iM JUST EARLY.dONT HAVE A dpo DUE TO IRREGULAR PERIODS PAST MONTHS..SO i JUST TRIED TO GUESS MY oVULATION DAYS (oops capson) ..so as of now BFN and no WITCH... I hate this! 

Symptoms : just creamy /milky cm & High cervixfor past 7-8 days *


----------



## Jrepp

justagirl2 said:


> I am so sad to report I am feeling the AF twinges. She is due Tuesday. All BFNs. Looks like I'm out. Soo sad as I was so hopeful but thus is tcc! Can't give up.

I felt the same way this month, but at the end of the day, I can try again. I like to think that each month AF arrives is a month my body is just prepping for a miracle. Try to remain optimistic and positive. It will happen!



DSemcho said:


> DH hates it when I vent to him about baby stuff..... Or anything really. He'll just sit there and ignore me, boo!! I think he only does that because it'll make him angry to. Except baby things, it just annoys him.

If you need someone to vent to, you can always pm me. If I'm correct, your husband is a military man. If he's anything like my hubby (the son of a military man), he probably avoids talking about any type of feeling and hides what he feels prettty well. Just know that he does love you, and you have people you can talk to.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Just noticed just light brown discharge when I wiped (sorry for the TMI) - almost my CM has been quite increased in the past day or so. Is this a good sign?? I never had any spotting when I got pregnant with my son.


----------



## justagirl2

Jrepp said:


> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sad to report I am feeling the AF twinges. She is due Tuesday. All BFNs. Looks like I'm out. Soo sad as I was so hopeful but thus is tcc! Can't give up.
> 
> I felt the same way this month, but at the end of the day, I can try again. I like to think that each month AF arrives is a month my body is just prepping for a miracle. Try to remain optimistic and positive. It will happen!
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> DH hates it when I vent to him about baby stuff..... Or anything really. He'll just sit there and ignore me, boo!! I think he only does that because it'll make him angry to. Except baby things, it just annoys him.Click to expand...
> 
> If you need someone to vent to, you can always pm me. If I'm correct, your husband is a military man. If he's anything like my hubby (the son of a military man), he probably avoids talking about any type of feeling and hides what he feels prettty well. Just know that he does love you, and you have people you can talk to.Click to expand...

Thank you so much. It really does help to know I'm not alone. It's hard bc we all want our babies so much! One of these days it will be our time.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

justagirl2 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sad to report I am feeling the AF twinges. She is due Tuesday. All BFNs. Looks like I'm out. Soo sad as I was so hopeful but thus is tcc! Can't give up.
> 
> I felt the same way this month, but at the end of the day, I can try again. I like to think that each month AF arrives is a month my body is just prepping for a miracle. Try to remain optimistic and positive. It will happen!
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> DH hates it when I vent to him about baby stuff..... Or anything really. He'll just sit there and ignore me, boo!! I think he only does that because it'll make him angry to. Except baby things, it just annoys him.Click to expand...
> 
> If you need someone to vent to, you can always pm me. If I'm correct, your husband is a military man. If he's anything like my hubby (the son of a military man), he probably avoids talking about any type of feeling and hides what he feels prettty well. Just know that he does love you, and you have people you can talk to.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much. It really does help to know I'm not alone. It's hard bc we all want our babies so much! One of these days it will be our time.Click to expand...

Yes, we are all here for each other :) To vent, to listen, to talk....anything :) 
:hugs:


----------



## lindsaygaye

:witch: got me


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lindsaygaye said:


> :witch: got me

Awww hun I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## lindsaygaye

Thanks. I think we're gonna take a break from ttc.


----------



## justagirl2

Jrepp said:


> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sad to report I am feeling the AF twinges. She is due Tuesday. All BFNs. Looks like I'm out. Soo sad as I was so hopeful but thus is tcc! Can't give up.
> 
> I felt the same way this month, but at the end of the day, I can try again. I like to think that each month AF arrives is a month my body is just prepping for a miracle. Try to remain optimistic and positive. It will happen!
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> DH hates it when I vent to him about baby stuff..... Or anything really. He'll just sit there and ignore me, boo!! I think he only does that because it'll make him angry to. Except baby things, it just annoys him.Click to expand...
> 
> If you need someone to vent to, you can always pm me. If I'm correct, your husband is a military man. If he's anything like my hubby (the son of a military man), he probably avoids talking about any type of feeling and hides what he feels prettty well. Just know that he does love you, and you have people you can talk to.Click to expand...




DenyseGiguere said:


> Just noticed just light brown discharge when I wiped (sorry for the TMI) - almost my CM has been quite increased in the past day or so. Is this a good sign?? I never had any spotting when I got pregnant with my son.

Uh oh... AF?? Fx not!


----------



## justagirl2

So sorry! At least the wait is over and you can focus on moving on.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

justagirl2 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sad to report I am feeling the AF twinges. She is due Tuesday. All BFNs. Looks like I'm out. Soo sad as I was so hopeful but thus is tcc! Can't give up.
> 
> I felt the same way this month, but at the end of the day, I can try again. I like to think that each month AF arrives is a month my body is just prepping for a miracle. Try to remain optimistic and positive. It will happen!
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> DH hates it when I vent to him about baby stuff..... Or anything really. He'll just sit there and ignore me, boo!! I think he only does that because it'll make him angry to. Except baby things, it just annoys him.Click to expand...
> 
> If you need someone to vent to, you can always pm me. If I'm correct, your husband is a military man. If he's anything like my hubby (the son of a military man), he probably avoids talking about any type of feeling and hides what he feels prettty well. Just know that he does love you, and you have people you can talk to.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Just noticed just light brown discharge when I wiped (sorry for the TMI) - almost my CM has been quite increased in the past day or so. Is this a good sign?? I never had any spotting when I got pregnant with my son.Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh... AF?? Fx not!Click to expand...

I don't think so...AF isn't due for 6 days. Plus I've been having early pregnancy symptoms, but I haven't wanted to get my hopes up. Nausea has been really bad today, plus lots of twinges in the pelvic area. I've had symptoms for like 4-5 days. I'm hoping it's implantation.


----------



## Jalanis22

DenyseGiguere said:


> Just noticed just light brown discharge when I wiped (sorry for the TMI) - almost my CM has been quite increased in the past day or so. Is this a good sign?? I never had any spotting when I got pregnant with my son.

I also have discharge its like light yellow...is it normal


----------



## DenyseGiguere

justagirl2 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sad to report I am feeling the AF twinges. She is due Tuesday. All BFNs. Looks like I'm out. Soo sad as I was so hopeful but thus is tcc! Can't give up.
> 
> I felt the same way this month, but at the end of the day, I can try again. I like to think that each month AF arrives is a month my body is just prepping for a miracle. Try to remain optimistic and positive. It will happen!
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> DH hates it when I vent to him about baby stuff..... Or anything really. He'll just sit there and ignore me, boo!! I think he only does that because it'll make him angry to. Except baby things, it just annoys him.Click to expand...
> 
> If you need someone to vent to, you can always pm me. If I'm correct, your husband is a military man. If he's anything like my hubby (the son of a military man), he probably avoids talking about any type of feeling and hides what he feels prettty well. Just know that he does love you, and you have people you can talk to.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Just noticed just light brown discharge when I wiped (sorry for the TMI) - almost my CM has been quite increased in the past day or so. Is this a good sign?? I never had any spotting when I got pregnant with my son.Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh... AF?? Fx not!Click to expand...




Jalanis22 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Just noticed just light brown discharge when I wiped (sorry for the TMI) - almost my CM has been quite increased in the past day or so. Is this a good sign?? I never had any spotting when I got pregnant with my son.
> 
> I also have discharge its like light yellow...is it normalClick to expand...

Discharge is normal. I had it when I was pregnant with my son, but I never had it before I got my BFP. I know 1/3 women get implantation bleeding, I just never had it my first pregnancy. I thought all my symptoms were in my head, but maybe the spotting means they're not?


----------



## Jalanis22

DenyseGiguere said:


> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sad to report I am feeling the AF twinges. She is due Tuesday. All BFNs. Looks like I'm out. Soo sad as I was so hopeful but thus is tcc! Can't give up.
> 
> I felt the same way this month, but at the end of the day, I can try again. I like to think that each month AF arrives is a month my body is just prepping for a miracle. Try to remain optimistic and positive. It will happen!
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> DH hates it when I vent to him about baby stuff..... Or anything really. He'll just sit there and ignore me, boo!! I think he only does that because it'll make him angry to. Except baby things, it just annoys him.Click to expand...
> 
> If you need someone to vent to, you can always pm me. If I'm correct, your husband is a military man. If he's anything like my hubby (the son of a military man), he probably avoids talking about any type of feeling and hides what he feels prettty well. Just know that he does love you, and you have people you can talk to.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Just noticed just light brown discharge when I wiped (sorry for the TMI) - almost my CM has been quite increased in the past day or so. Is this a good sign?? I never had any spotting when I got pregnant with my son.Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh... AF?? Fx not!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Just noticed just light brown discharge when I wiped (sorry for the TMI) - almost my CM has been quite increased in the past day or so. Is this a good sign?? I never had any spotting when I got pregnant with my son.Click to expand...
> 
> I also have discharge its like light yellow...is it normalClick to expand...
> 
> Discharge is normal. I had it when I was pregnant with my son, but I never had it before I got my BFP. I know 1/3 women get implantation bleeding, I just never had it my first pregnancy. I thought all my symptoms were in my head, but maybe the spotting means they're not?Click to expand...


Well i cant remember with my daughter but yea im guessing its cervical mucus..im past my AF already


----------



## MiracleAngel

I am 8DPO too... tonight I felt a little bit of twinges in my lower abdomen... Other than that... nothing else! I will only test in a week... so impatient!!! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Jalanis22

MiracleAngel said:


> I am 8DPO too... tonight I felt a little bit of twinges in my lower abdomen... Other than that... nothing else! I will only test in a week... so impatient!!! Good luck to all of you!

Good luck miracleangel....heres some babydust :dust:


----------



## MiracleAngel

Jalanis22 said:


> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> I am 8DPO too... tonight I felt a little bit of twinges in my lower abdomen... Other than that... nothing else! I will only test in a week... so impatient!!! Good luck to all of you!
> 
> Good luck miracleangel....heres some babydust :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks a lot!! I need a lots of baby dust!!! My hopes are almost gone and also my banking account... :wacko: 

It's my second IUI. :(


----------



## Gohan3117

I know it's a bit late, but I will be testing tomorrow with a CBD and a couple Wondfo's. Also might get a blood hCG at the Doctor's tomorrow, since I'm almost 3 days late. So, if I don't get anything tomorrow morning, I'll be testing every other day until either AF shows or I get that BFP! :)


----------



## MrsT&Ben

Thought I'd update this thread. Got a bfn on the 14th BUT af still hasn't shown up so I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.... Eekkk


----------



## Hiding

BFN with FRER. AF due today so pretty sure I'm out.:cry:


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sad to report I am feeling the AF twinges. She is due Tuesday. All BFNs. Looks like I'm out. Soo sad as I was so hopeful but thus is tcc! Can't give up.
> 
> I felt the same way this month, but at the end of the day, I can try again. I like to think that each month AF arrives is a month my body is just prepping for a miracle. Try to remain optimistic and positive. It will happen!
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> DH hates it when I vent to him about baby stuff..... Or anything really. He'll just sit there and ignore me, boo!! I think he only does that because it'll make him angry to. Except baby things, it just annoys him.Click to expand...
> 
> If you need someone to vent to, you can always pm me. If I'm correct, your husband is a military man. If he's anything like my hubby (the son of a military man), he probably avoids talking about any type of feeling and hides what he feels prettty well. Just know that he does love you, and you have people you can talk to.Click to expand...

Yup he's in the Air Force. He's just always been a non-showing-emotions kind of guy, even his mom says that. Sometimes he let's it out though!!



DenyseGiguere said:


> Just noticed just light brown discharge when I wiped (sorry for the TMI) - almost my CM has been quite increased in the past day or so. Is this a good sign?? I never had any spotting when I got pregnant with my son.

How many DPO are you and when is AF due?



lindsaygaye said:


> Thanks. I think we're gonna take a break from ttc.

Aww I'm sorry hun :( How long have ya'll been TTC?



MiracleAngel said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> I am 8DPO too... tonight I felt a little bit of twinges in my lower abdomen... Other than that... nothing else! I will only test in a week... so impatient!!! Good luck to all of you!
> 
> Good luck miracleangel....heres some babydust :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks a lot!! I need a lots of baby dust!!! My hopes are almost gone and also my banking account... :wacko:
> 
> It's my second IUI. :(Click to expand...

What is it like getting an IUI? Me and DH are hopefully gonna go to a fertility specialist this month or beginning of next and I know that's one of my options... And what all do they do when they are doing that?


----------



## Skylark123

Hey I am a bit late jumping in here but I am testing on the 18th!! 

I am 12 dpo today and I just cant guess if I am or not! :shrug:

Good luck everyone! so many BFP already this month!! :happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Skylark123 said:


> Hey I am a bit late jumping in here but I am testing on the 18th!!
> 
> I am 12 dpo today and I just cant guess if I am or not! :shrug:
> 
> Good luck everyone! so many BFP already this month!! :happydance:

Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hiding said:


> BFN with FRER. AF due today so pretty sure I'm out.:cry:

You're not out until :witch: shows. Best of luck hun :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Gohan3117 said:


> I know it's a bit late, but I will be testing tomorrow with a CBD and a couple Wondfo's. Also might get a blood hCG at the Doctor's tomorrow, since I'm almost 3 days late. So, if I don't get anything tomorrow morning, I'll be testing every other day until either AF shows or I get that BFP! :)

good luck hun :hugs: keep us updated


----------



## Praytwins2013

At 5-6dpo,I had been having a pain on my left ovary when I press or massage that area, I don't press too hard and I have never had a pain like that after O and its similar to O but I know I did O cos cm and cp confirmed for me and I did have slight O pains on the day. I am also bloated, tender breasts and have lower back pain... Cant seem to love waking up early in the am for work. *sigh* it could be anything really and I think its still early for P symptoms as I assume implantation hasn't happened.

Now I am 9DPO, yeaterday (8DPO) I had loads of creamy cm, even dripping when I am peeing. CP feels hard and is low or medium. Boobies still achey and full not change in color. Woke up this am with a bad cough and sore throt accompanied by a headache. I dont want to take anythink for it as I am not sure what is safe and what isnt. I would like to think the cm from yeaterday was caused by implantation. :af:AF due 21-23, I am praying[-o&lt; so hard she stays away, its been 5 years ttc

FX for all yal mamas
:dust:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

small update on me:

10DPO (today) - 6 days before AF is due. Had some very light brown discharge last night, but nothing since. Woke up this morning and when I wiped (sorry for the tmi) there was bright red spotting. I freaked out a little and thought AF was going to visit early (which never happens). I put on a pad and went back to sleep. Got up a little while ago and noticed no more spotting, nothing. I'm hoping it was implantation!


----------



## littleone1993

Can I be added. I'm testing on the 30th!


----------



## Lmcvey84

I'm testing on Friday 20th xxx


----------



## cait

One more for September testing...

AF due tomorrow so will be testing by Friday if no show! No cramps yet (I usually have them day before), but feeling quite nauseous past two days. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Angelface2008

bluejen said:


> I'm calling it! 4 days of faint lines, getting darker each day! It's a BFP for me! Can't believe it! Good luck September ladies xxx

Congrats!!! Happy and healthy nine months to you



Nightnurse said:


> *Just to update, AF got me*




Whiteandblack said:


> Well, :witch: swooped in this morning with some awful crampies. Ugh, :(
> 
> On to October!!!

Sorry ladies :hugs: and lots of baby :dust: for next month!



justagirl2 said:


> I am so sad to report I am feeling the AF twinges. She is due Tuesday. All BFNs. Looks like I'm out. Soo sad as I was so hopeful but thus is tcc! Can't give up.

You are not out yet! Hang in there



lindsaygaye said:


> :witch: got me

:hugs: and :dust: for next month.



lindsaygaye said:


> Thanks. I think we're gonna take a break from ttc.

Last month I said I wasn't going to get my hopes up and chart and all the TTC stuff and just let it be in god's hands because another bfn is so deavestating for me after how long I wanted a child. And so I did Not trying but not preventing and just go on about my days and low and behold I got pregnant. So I would just still try but not worry to much about it and just maybe it will happen. I definitely didn't think I would get pregnant last cycle at all.


----------



## armywife03

I can not believe how many BFP there are on this thread! Congrats to all:) and for those that the witch got ..... I hope next month will be yours:)


----------



## Hiding

DenyseGiguere said:


> small update on me:
> 
> 10DPO (today) - 6 days before AF is due. Had some very light brown discharge last night, but nothing since. Woke up this morning and when I wiped (sorry for the tmi) there was bright red spotting. I freaked out a little and thought AF was going to visit early (which never happens). I put on a pad and went back to sleep. Got up a little while ago and noticed no more spotting, nothing. I'm hoping it was implantation!




DenyseGiguere said:


> Hiding said:
> 
> 
> BFN with FRER. AF due today so pretty sure I'm out.:cry:
> 
> You're not out until :witch: shows. Best of luck hun :hugs:Click to expand...

I'd like to think that, but I must admit I am baffled - I was/am so convinced I'd been lucky this month, I definitely feel different. I have had 2 BFN's now and AF is due any day, but I am getting lots of creamy CM, sore boobs etc. for example, when I go to the loo (er..bowels) I get a huge amount of CM drop out or when I wipe. I've never had this before. Yet BFN. Yet I still feel like I could be pg!! Pretty sure I'm about 14DPO now though so surely I'd have had BFP by now, especially on FRER. 

Your symptoms sound very positive!! All the best to you! :flower:


----------



## fairyy

DSemcho said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Spotting again. AF is definitely coming. Onward to October!
> 
> Ah no chick, definitely?
> Sending lots of :hugs: ur way!!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightnurse said:
> 
> 
> *Just to update, AF got me*Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whiteandblack said:
> 
> 
> Well, :witch: swooped in this morning with some awful crampies. Ugh, :(
> 
> On to October!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. She got me to!! Got in the shower and there was nothing, when I got out and tinkled BAM!
> 
> This cycle both using FertilAid, and PreSeed. BD from CD 14 - 22 every other day, with the exception of positive/strong positive OPK's. And I'm gonna use EPO maybe. Any other advice?
> 
> 
> Btw I think it's funny we call her The Witch and I'm Pagan lolClick to expand...

DSemcho: Sorry hun. Good luck this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

I forgot how frequent urination felt like...blahh!! But im loving being pregnant..im not even really bloated at all.


----------



## fairyy

Congrats to the BFPs. :flower:


----------



## Edwina1984

Im OUT. 
= ' ' ' (
see ya next month!


----------



## Greekgrl77

*CD34 witch still no show...tested sat.night BFN..=-( .I'll test again inabout 5 days..I feel I am out or maybe didnt even ovulate ..GUESS i AM STILL IN lIMBO.i HAVE NO CLUE!*


----------



## Anjali

I'm jumping in on this one! :flower:

Testing around the 28th. FXing for all you ladies, and congrats on all the bfp's so exciting!! :thumbup:


----------



## AugustBride6

I am late to the party but you can put me down to test around the 22nd! I just spent 30 minutes running through your old posts lol 

So exciting to see all of the BFP'S!!!


----------



## Jbbsturm

I'm feel very unsure today. Last night I felt pins and needles in my pelvis that I have never felt before but today my cramps are starting to feel more like my regular af cramps. I have been really looking forward to a BFP this month. Test tomorrow. Hopefully af won't show up.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jbbsturm said:


> I'm feel very unsure today. Last night I felt pins and needles in my pelvis that I have never felt before but today my cramps are starting to feel more like my regular af cramps. I have been really looking forward to a BFP this month. Test tomorrow. Hopefully af won't show up.

Good luck!


----------



## fairyy

Good luck to all who are in the TWW. 
I will be testing on 23rd or 24th.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

No more red spotting, just brown spotting now. Hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

fairyy said:


> Good luck to all who are in the TWW.
> I will be testing on 23rd or 24th.

Good luck!


----------



## Gohan3117

Took a Wondfo and a CBD this morning and both were :bfn: Although, I am going to the Doctor today, and I'm hoping to get a blood hCG test there. Still no signs of AF. Still praying for a little bean! :)


----------



## MrsT&Ben

MrsT&Ben said:


> Thought I'd update this thread. Got a bfn on the 14th BUT af still hasn't shown up so I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.... Eekkk

Got my answer the :witch: has arrived. Bit gutted as we caught first time with DS :( always next month. 

Fingers crossed for everyone else xx


----------



## callypygous

DenyseGiguere said:


> No more red spotting, just brown spotting now. Hoping this is a good sign.

Sounding very positive, FX'd for you :flower:


----------



## lilbb23

CM Punk said:


> I'm 11 DPO today and still no obvious symptoms :( I've been getting BFNs since 6 DPO on the internet cheapies. AF is due in three days and I'm worried its over for me this month... looks like I may have to start planning ahead for next cycle now.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone, and lots of baby dust! :hugs:

Good luck and baby dust!! Any updates on tests?


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hello, may I join please? I think I O'd today or yesterday so will be testing around 26th as LP is short, thanks :)

I love symptom spotting in the 2ww :haha:

:dust:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

callypygous said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> No more red spotting, just brown spotting now. Hoping this is a good sign.
> 
> Sounding very positive, FX'd for you :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks :) no more spotting as of yet, and nausea has kicked into high gear again. I'm thinking this may be my month. Fingers crossed


----------



## lilbb23

Sounds like implantation to me!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lilbb23 said:


> Sounds like implantation to me!!!

Thanks hun, I sure hope so! Was not expecting a BFP this month as this is our first cycle trying for #2


----------



## fairyy

DenyseGiguere: Good luck. It seems you are not very far from getting that BFP. Looking forward to your post where u are going to post that pic of your BFP. :)


----------



## lilbb23

Maybe you're having some great luck!! FX for you hun <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

fairyy said:


> DenyseGiguere: Good luck. It seems you are not very far from getting that BFP. Looking forward to your post where u are going to post that pic of your BFP. :)

about 5-6 days before AF should show. I might give in and test tomorrow or wait until Wednesday. I hear you can get a BFP 1-2 days after implantation. But every woman is different :)

How are you doing?


----------



## fairyy

I am good. 8/9dpo today. No IB, no symptom for me. 
At what dop u got IB ? I am sure u are preggo. :)


----------



## DSemcho

Weird question.... Does anyone ever feel an aching in their vaginal lips when you're on your period? Like a little weight is hanging off of them?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

fairyy said:


> I am good. 8/9dpo today. No IB, no symptom for me.
> At what dop u got IB ? I am sure u are preggo. :)

I'm either 9dpo or 10dpo today - I'm pretty I ovulated on either the 7th or the 8th. My cycles are usually 29 days. So my first spotting was 8dpo or 9dpo.

I hope you're right :)


----------



## fairyy

Did u experience IB during your earlier pregnancy too ?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

fairyy said:


> Did u experience IB during your earlier pregnancy too ?

Nope lol. Had some small spotting when I was about 6 weeks but that's about it. And I had a very healthy pregnancy, no problems at all. Hoping this one will be the same.


----------



## fairyy

Yes, fingers crossed. :)


----------



## Skylark123

I had spotting between 6-7 dpo and I am now 12 dpo and have slight nausea. I did a hpt this morning but it was a bfn! I have had AF like cramps the past few days but it's not due until Wed. I still feel like AF is coming though :( 

Denyse that all sounds good :) FX for you x


----------



## AmandaB2011

:winkwink: Hi Everyone- new to hear but not the 2WW. Testing can happen maybe on Wed 9/18 but my cycle hasn't been normal since my DD in December 2012. I've had a spot or two of brown tinged CM yesterday and today, with light cramping and nausea Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Fingers are crossed for all of us!!


----------



## Clairikins

I am now 15dpo (I think) and I have had three different brands of tests bfn within the time but all bring up a line after the time limit. Could I really be so unlucky to have three evaps on three different types of tests? I have tried (in order) superdrug, tesco and sure test (French). I am on holiday in France now and could only get hold of a clear blue which I will take tomorrow morning but I know they are notorious for blue dye evaps so don't know if I could trust it anyway! So frustrating! Just needed to vent. x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

DSemcho said:


> Weird question.... Does anyone ever feel an aching in their vaginal lips when you're on your period? Like a little weight is hanging off of them?

Yes I get this and had it for ages after birth of DD too, not a nice feeling :(



Clairikins said:


> I am now 15dpo (I think) and I have had three different brands of tests bfn within the time but all bring up a line after the time limit. Could I really be so unlucky to have three evaps on three different types of tests? I have tried (in order) superdrug, tesco and sure test (French). I am on holiday in France now and could only get hold of a clear blue which I will take tomorrow morning but I know they are notorious for blue dye evaps so don't know if I could trust it anyway! So frustrating! Just needed to vent. x

Aw that must be frustrating, can you see how sensitive the test you have is?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Clairikins said:


> I am now 15dpo (I think) and I have had three different brands of tests bfn within the time but all bring up a line after the time limit. Could I really be so unlucky to have three evaps on three different types of tests? I have tried (in order) superdrug, tesco and sure test (French). I am on holiday in France now and could only get hold of a clear blue which I will take tomorrow morning but I know they are notorious for blue dye evaps so don't know if I could trust it anyway! So frustrating! Just needed to vent. x

I use FRER and I had a very faint evap line, but it was too early to test anyway. Good luck on your test tomorrow!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Cont...

Oops hit go to quick! I have just bought 20 ICs and 4 x superdrug (on offer) I think I have a problem :haha: Can't wait to start POAS in a week or so!


----------



## ellitigg

Wowwweeee like 5 pages of updates to read :thumbup:

Denyse sounds really positive for you <whispers 'test test test'!> baby dust!

Anjali welcome to 28th testing, I think that's 4 of us :D

Hiding - reallllly strange as symptoms sound really positive! Keep us updated!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Skylark123 said:


> I had spotting between 6-7 dpo and I am now 12 dpo and have slight nausea. I did a hpt this morning but it was a bfn! I have had AF like cramps the past few days but it's not due until Wed. I still feel like AF is coming though :(
> 
> Denyse that all sounds good :) FX for you x

Good luck to you too! None of us are out until :witch: shows her face :)


----------



## Clairikins

Clairikins said:


> I am now 15dpo (I think) and I have had three different brands of tests bfn within the time but all bring up a line after the time limit. Could I really be so unlucky to have three evaps on three different types of tests? I have tried (in order) superdrug, tesco and sure test (French). I am on holiday in France now and could only get hold of a clear blue which I will take tomorrow morning but I know they are notorious for blue dye evaps so don't know if I could trust it anyway! So frustrating! Just needed to vent. x

[/QUOTE]Aw that must be frustrating, can you see how sensitive the test you have is?[/QUOTE]

Superdrug is 10miu, the others were both 25miu and cb is also 25miu. The Superdrug one was the earliest at 8/9dpo. Really wish I was in England to go and stock up!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi everyone!
I've updated the list, if everyone could check, just be to sure!!!

I've nothing to report myself, haven't been to the doctors yet.... I went really early last time, and ended in a CP, so this time I'm waiting a couple of weeks!!

I'm sorry to hear about the BFNs!!! Boo!!!!! Get yourselves over to Flibberty's October Testing Thread pronto! 

We've lots of new ladies which is brilliant, so I think its time to dish out another batch of the old dust.....


:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DSemcho

pinkpolkadot said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Weird question.... Does anyone ever feel an aching in their vaginal lips when you're on your period? Like a little weight is hanging off of them?
> 
> Yes I get this and had it for ages after birth of DD too, not a nice feeling :(Click to expand...

Okay just making sure... It just seems way worse than normal this time.


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> pinkpolkadot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Weird question.... Does anyone ever feel an aching in their vaginal lips when you're on your period? Like a little weight is hanging off of them?
> 
> Yes I get this and had it for ages after birth of DD too, not a nice feeling :(Click to expand...
> 
> Okay just making sure... It just seems way worse than normal this time.Click to expand...

I had that too, it felt like a lot of pressure trying to push its way out.


----------



## foursacharm

Testing Sept 24th! Thank you:)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

So tired today, thankfully my son decided to have a nap in the afternoon so I slept for an hour without stirring. This fatigue is intense! No more spotting since early this afternoon still thinking this is all a good sign! Going to try testing tomorrow.


----------



## jzgrace

K........so I tested got BFN.....and af!! BUT there is still question in me..... I read some info today about short cycles (26 day cycle). It said that due to the short cycle some women may get af even though fertilization took place because ovulation and fertilization can occur so close to af time therefore the body doesn't produce the hormone needed to stop af in time, but in actuality they are pregnant.....anyone experienced this? I'm going to test on the 20th to be sure......


----------



## Hopeful7

Hi ladies.. I didn't join this thread before because I thought I was out.. but I got 3 BFPs today!!!!! Still in shock but hoping its a sticky bean! i'm trying not to get too excited just yet! (which is impossible)


----------



## Lilly12

Hopeful7 said:


> Hi ladies.. I didn't join this thread before because I thought I was out.. but I got 3 BFPs today!!!!! Still in shock but hoping its a sticky bean! i'm trying not to get too excited just yet! (which is impossible)

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hopeful7 said:


> Hi ladies.. I didn't join this thread before because I thought I was out.. but I got 3 BFPs today!!!!! Still in shock but hoping its a sticky bean! i'm trying not to get too excited just yet! (which is impossible)

Congrats!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## DobbyForever

Hopeful7 said:


> Hi ladies.. I didn't join this thread before because I thought I was out.. but I got 3 BFPs today!!!!! Still in shock but hoping its a sticky bean! i'm trying not to get too excited just yet! (which is impossible)

Congrats! I haven't read all of the posts here, but why did you think you were out? I've been BFN all over the place, AF due Tom, could use a turnaround story


----------



## Angelface2008

Edwina1984 said:


> Im OUT.
> = ' ' ' (
> see ya next month!

:hugs: baby :dust: to you for a Halloween baby!



DenyseGiguere said:


> No more red spotting, just brown spotting now. Hoping this is a good sign.

FX'd for you ohhhh good luck!!!



MrsT&Ben said:


> MrsT&Ben said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd update this thread. Got a bfn on the 14th BUT af still hasn't shown up so I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.... Eekkk
> 
> Got my answer the :witch: has arrived. Bit gutted as we caught first time with DS :( always next month.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone else xxClick to expand...

:hugs: next month baby :dust: to you



DSemcho said:


> Weird question.... Does anyone ever feel an aching in their vaginal lips when you're on your period? Like a little weight is hanging off of them?

Hahaha I got sharp pains in my vagina before my :bfp: I heard your vagina gets swollen because of the increased blood flow. Haha I love your description I laughed out loud my DH looked at me like I had issues just now!



Hopeful7 said:


> Hi ladies.. I didn't join this thread before because I thought I was out.. but I got 3 BFPs today!!!!! Still in shock but hoping its a sticky bean! i'm trying not to get too excited just yet! (which is impossible)

:happydance: yay!!!!! Congrats to you happy and healthy nine months to you! 



My update just a happy preggo not so nervous and paranoid anymore. I fell asleep sitting up today watching the news! I didn't even realize I was sleeping until I woke up! How tired you get is insane! And using the potty! But nothing much over here.


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

BFP for me....thanx


----------



## MiracleAngel

DSemcho said:


> Yup he's in the Air Force. He's just always been a non-showing-emotions kind of guy, even his mom says that. Sometimes he let's it out though!!
> 
> 
> 
> How many DPO are you and when is AF due?
> 
> 
> 
> Aww I'm sorry hun :( How long have ya'll been TTC?
> 
> 
> 
> What is it like getting an IUI? Me and DH are hopefully gonna go to a fertility specialist this month or beginning of next and I know that's one of my options... And what all do they do when they are doing that?

Thanks a lot!! I need a lots of baby dust!!! My hopes are almost gone and also my banking account... :wacko: 

It's my second IUI. :([/QUOTE]

What is it like getting an IUI? Me and DH are hopefully gonna go to a fertility specialist this month or beginning of next and I know that's one of my options... And what all do they do when they are doing that?[/QUOTE]


We are actively trying to conceive since March. I am out of birth control pills since May of last year. This year, in march I went to my RE and he found out my left tube was blocked and needed to be removed. Surgery done in June. So tried our first IUI in august and as you can see was negative. 
I am 35 and have no more time to wait... so that's why we decided to go to IUI. In a week I will know for sure if this second try worked. I think is worth it to try. My doctor is amazing and I am sure he knows what he is doing. I am on injectables for 9 days and was not bad at all. It's a little stressful because you need also go every other day to drawn your blood and do a ultrasound to measure the size of your follicles. They say the chances are around 26% if you have no major fertility issues... it varies case to case. I also recommend acupuncture... if it really helps I have no idea, but I am sure makes me fell very relaxed!!! Please let me know if you have any specific questions you want to know!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

TrueBlueBABY said:


> BFP for me....thanx

Congrats! :dance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

still a bit of brown spotting, but it comes and goes. I really hope this is a good sign. Hopefully I'll find out for sure this week!

:dust: to all


----------



## Angelface2008

TrueBlueBABY said:


> BFP for me....thanx

Congrats :happydance: happy and healthy nine months to you Hun!


----------



## justagirl2

Well ladies... My last bit of hope is hanging by a single thread. AF due tomorrow. Feeling crampy and lots of low back pain off and on today but like many of you... Can't give up until I see red! It's so cruel... Even though there are so many things pointing at no, your heart just can't let go. It's almost just easier to get AF to put you out of the misery at this point. Just wanted to commiserate with you all on my final night of tww. 

Ps I'm eating ice cream.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

justagirl2 said:


> Well ladies... My last bit of hope is hanging by a single thread. AF due tomorrow. Feeling crampy and lots of low back pain off and on today but like many of you... Can't give up until I see red! It's so cruel... Even though there are so many things pointing at no, your heart just can't let go. It's almost just easier to get AF to put you out of the misery at this point. Just wanted to commiserate with you all on my final night of tww.
> 
> Ps I'm eating ice cream.

Good luck hun, hoping the :witch: doesn't show for you


----------



## MiracleAngel

DenyseGiguere said:


> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies... My last bit of hope is hanging by a single thread. AF due tomorrow. Feeling crampy and lots of low back pain off and on today but like many of you... Can't give up until I see red! It's so cruel... Even though there are so many things pointing at no, your heart just can't let go. It's almost just easier to get AF to put you out of the misery at this point. Just wanted to commiserate with you all on my final night of tww.
> 
> Ps I'm eating ice cream.
> 
> Good luck hun, hoping the :witch: doesn't show for youClick to expand...

Keep your positive thoughts!!! I know it sucks this waiting time... Hope your AF do not show her face!!!!


----------



## MiracleAngel

MiracleAngel said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies... My last bit of hope is hanging by a single thread. AF due tomorrow. Feeling crampy and lots of low back pain off and on today but like many of you... Can't give up until I see red! It's so cruel... Even though there are so many things pointing at no, your heart just can't let go. It's almost just easier to get AF to put you out of the misery at this point. Just wanted to commiserate with you all on my final night of tww.
> 
> Ps I'm eating ice cream.
> 
> Good luck hun, hoping the :witch: doesn't show for youClick to expand...
> 
> Keep your positive thoughts!!! I know it sucks this waiting time... Hope your AF do not show her face!!!!Click to expand...

If makes you feel better... Just had a big Ice Cream cone too!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Mmm at least you have ice cream ;). I would love some cookie dough ice cream. Picked up a symphony bar, got a craving when I saw the candy aisle. I only ever eat/ crave them when AF is near :(. I know I should expect her, but I almost cried at lunch when I thought she came. Can't imagine how devastated I will be when she's here.


----------



## MiracleAngel

DobbyForever said:


> Mmm at least you have ice cream ;). I would love some cookie dough ice cream. Picked up a symphony bar, got a craving when I saw the candy aisle. I only ever eat/ crave them when AF is near :(. I know I should expect her, but I almost cried at lunch when I thought she came. Can't imagine how devastated I will be when she's here.

Be strong! If this is not the month, you need to keep a healthy mind and body to prepare yourself for the next round! 
I am glad we have this thread to vent and share our feelings! I will keep my positive thoughts for all of us!:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## DobbyForever

True, but this month would be perfect timing since I teach. I only have this month and next month then we have to wait until next year. =\. Thank you for the positivity! I needed it :)


----------



## justagirl2

MiracleAngel said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies... My last bit of hope is hanging by a single thread. AF due tomorrow. Feeling crampy and lots of low back pain off and on today but like many of you... Can't give up until I see red! It's so cruel... Even though there are so many things pointing at no, your heart just can't let go. It's almost just easier to get AF to put you out of the misery at this point. Just wanted to commiserate with you all on my final night of tww.
> 
> Ps I'm eating ice cream.
> 
> Good luck hun, hoping the :witch: doesn't show for youClick to expand...
> 
> Keep your positive thoughts!!! I know it sucks this waiting time... Hope your AF do not show her face!!!!Click to expand...

You are so sweet! Staying positive... If for tomorrow, then for next month like you said. I need to make the best home I can for my baby.


----------



## MiracleAngel

justagirl2 said:


> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies... My last bit of hope is hanging by a single thread. AF due tomorrow. Feeling crampy and lots of low back pain off and on today but like many of you... Can't give up until I see red! It's so cruel... Even though there are so many things pointing at no, your heart just can't let go. It's almost just easier to get AF to put you out of the misery at this point. Just wanted to commiserate with you all on my final night of tww.
> 
> Ps I'm eating ice cream.
> 
> Good luck hun, hoping the :witch: doesn't show for youClick to expand...
> 
> Keep your positive thoughts!!! I know it sucks this waiting time... Hope your AF do not show her face!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You are so sweet! Staying positive... If for tomorrow, then for next month like you said. I need to make the best home I can for my baby.Click to expand...

It's been very hard for me too... So many problems with my fertility. And to make it even harder, all my friends or just had a baby or are getting pregnant! None of them knows how hard I am trying to conceive. I rather don't tell them so they don't make even more pressure on me... 
The only thing we can do is wait and hope for the best! Things just happens when the time is right!


----------



## Coco Tutu

Haha :) I just came over to announce my BFP and saw I am added already :) Thank you!
Now fingers crossed its a sticky!


----------



## Gohan3117

DenyseGiguere said:


> good luck hun :hugs: keep us updated

Thanks, love. I got a :bfn: on the CBD, but I'm not sure if I have a line eye or not...but I think I may see the faintest of the faint lines on my Wondfo. I'm testing again tomorrow, though. And I did get the blood hCG today, and I'll get results Wednesday. Got my fxd for all you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## cait

How's everyone doing today? My nausea has gone I think, but still no AF cramps or any other signs she is due. Trying to hold off til Friday to test as I've not been clockwork lately.


----------



## DSemcho

Hopeful7 said:


> Hi ladies.. I didn't join this thread before because I thought I was out.. but I got 3 BFPs today!!!!! Still in shock but hoping its a sticky bean! i'm trying not to get too excited just yet! (which is impossible)

YAY!!!!!
:happydance::happydance:



Angelface2008 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Weird question.... Does anyone ever feel an aching in their vaginal lips when you're on your period? Like a little weight is hanging off of them?
> 
> Hahaha I got sharp pains in my vagina before my :bfp: I heard your vagina gets swollen because of the increased blood flow. Haha I love your description I laughed out loud my DH looked at me like I had issues just now!Click to expand...

 It was literally the best description for it!




TrueBlueBABY said:


> BFP for me....thanx




Coco Tutu said:


> Haha :) I just came over to announce my BFP and saw I am added already :) Thank you!
> Now fingers crossed its a sticky!

Congrats you guys!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

BFN this morning, but still only 5 days before AF is due, so not giving up yet. Still have nausea, fatigue, heart burn, and the brown discharge is still coming and going, so I'm still in it :) Trying to stay positive.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Missbx

I'm not sure if I ovulated for sure but fertility friend is putting me at 3dpo for now.

Please can you put me down for testing on the 27th x


----------



## Angelface2008

Coco Tutu said:


> Haha :) I just came over to announce my BFP and saw I am added already :) Thank you!
> Now fingers crossed its a sticky!

Congrats!! :happydance: happy and healthy nine months to you.


----------



## Amalee

Congratulations to all the BFPs so far this month! 

I'm 4 - 7 DPO (didn't want to chart on the honeymoon, and I have irregular periods) and it's my first month of NTNP. I woke up with a wicked bad headache today, which hardly even happens, I'm much more of a "slow head-ache over the course of the day" kind of person. Anyone know if this could be related to anything pregnancy?

Good luck and lots of baby dust to all the women still waiting to test, or who are trying again next cycle :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Missbx said:


> I'm not sure if I ovulated for sure but fertility friend is putting me at 3dpo for now.
> 
> Please can you put me down for testing on the 27th x

good luck hun, and lots of :dust:


----------



## dollyminxture

either I'm stressed or my periods have gone to pot again, still no AF (due last Sunday) but still no BFP. put me down as a BFN and hopefully I will get a new period soon x


----------



## fairyy

jzgrace said:


> K........so I tested got BFN.....and af!! BUT there is still question in me..... I read some info today about short cycles (26 day cycle). It said that due to the short cycle some women may get af even though fertilization took place because ovulation and fertilization can occur so close to af time therefore the body doesn't produce the hormone needed to stop af in time, but in actuality they are pregnant.....anyone experienced this? I'm going to test on the 20th to be sure......

This might be right. Let us know the test result. Good luck.


----------



## Jbbsturm

BFN for me today at 10 dpo. I know it's early but now I feel like af is on her way.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Congrats all the BFPs and FX for upcoming tests! I am only 1dpo today so have ages to wait but no doubt will start testing stupidly early :haha:

Feeling a bit crampy today and the odd O type pain so far.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Jbbsturm said:


> BFN for me today at 10 dpo. I know it's early but now I feel like af is on her way.

Aw it's still early yet, you never know, which test did you use?


----------



## Jbbsturm

pinkpolkadot said:


> Jbbsturm said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me today at 10 dpo. I know it's early but now I feel like af is on her way.
> 
> Aw it's still early yet, you never know, which test did you use?Click to expand...

I used a first response. I've had mild cramps since 3dpo and a few days ago I had tingling in my pelvis. Now my bbs are getting sore, which they usually do when af is coming and my cramps feel more like af cramps.


----------



## Clairikins

I am tentatively calling a bfp. After three tests that came up positive after the time limit, this morning I had a cb positive at 3 mins:happydance: It is very faint and AF was due today and no sign as yet. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Coco Tutu

Angelface2008 said:


> Coco Tutu said:
> 
> 
> Haha :) I just came over to announce my BFP and saw I am added already :) Thank you!
> Now fingers crossed its a sticky!
> 
> Congrats!! :happydance: happy and healthy nine months to you.Click to expand...

Thanks a lot angelface! Healthy nine months to you too!!!


----------



## Coco Tutu

Clairikins said:


> I am tentatively calling a bfp. After three tests that came up positive after the time limit, this morning I had a cb positive at 3 mins:happydance: It is very faint and AF was due today and no sign as yet. Fingers crossed!

Yayyy! Congrats :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Clairikins said:


> I am tentatively calling a bfp. After three tests that came up positive after the time limit, this morning I had a cb positive at 3 mins:happydance: It is very faint and AF was due today and no sign as yet. Fingers crossed!

:happydance:


----------



## Angelface2008

Clairikins said:


> I am tentatively calling a bfp. After three tests that came up positive after the time limit, this morning I had a cb positive at 3 mins:happydance: It is very faint and AF was due today and no sign as yet. Fingers crossed!

:happydance: :happydance: congrats! Keep testing to make sure that sticky bean is sticking!

Thanks coco!


----------



## Jbbsturm

Clairikins said:


> I am tentatively calling a bfp. After three tests that came up positive after the time limit, this morning I had a cb positive at 3 mins:happydance: It is very faint and AF was due today and no sign as yet. Fingers crossed!

Congrats


----------



## lilbb23

Last night was getting AF type cramps even though I was 10 DPO and AF not due for 4/5 days. And just got into the hugest fight with OH before he went to work about my dog :( never been so depressed x


----------



## lilbb23

Congrats to all the BFps x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Jbbsturm said:


> pinkpolkadot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jbbsturm said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me today at 10 dpo. I know it's early but now I feel like af is on her way.
> 
> Aw it's still early yet, you never know, which test did you use?Click to expand...
> 
> I used a first response. I've had mild cramps since 3dpo and a few days ago I had tingling in my pelvis. Now my bbs are getting sore, which they usually do when af is coming and my cramps feel more like af cramps.Click to expand...

Hang in there, I think I got bfp on 13 dpo last time with frer, hope those are just mimicking AF symptoms FX for you.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Clairikins said:


> I am tentatively calling a bfp. After three tests that came up positive after the time limit, this morning I had a cb positive at 3 mins:happydance: It is very faint and AF was due today and no sign as yet. Fingers crossed!

Yay congrats :happydance:


----------



## justagirl2

well, officially in limbo. hoping this won't last very long and AF shows her ugly face soon so we can move on to the next cycle. good luck to everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## Jalanis22

I already made an appt and they wont c me til im 8weeks!!! Omg so farr from now


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats on new BFPs!!! Absolutely nooooo preggo signs for me but still only 5 or 6 dpo.

Duusssttttttttt!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Evening Ladies!!!

To all our new BFPs............


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance:
:happydance:
:happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

*KEEP EM COMIN!!!!!!*​
To all those that the :witch: definitely caught up with....
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs:
:hugs:
:hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:​
GET YER BACKSIDES OVER TO FLIBBERTY OCTOBER THREAD!!! XXXXX

And to those ladies who THINK :witch: is on her way...
 



Attached Files:







positive.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hopeful7

justagirl2 said:


> well, officially in limbo. hoping this won't last very long and AF shows her ugly face soon so we can move on to the next cycle. good luck to everyone still waiting to test!



I've been in limbo since mid August and was waiting for af also, then yesterday got my BFP.. maybe you still have a chance!


----------



## Hopeful7

DenyseGiguere said:


> Hopeful7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.. I didn't join this thread before because I thought I was out.. but I got 3 BFPs today!!!!! Still in shock but hoping its a sticky bean! i'm trying not to get too excited just yet! (which is impossible)
> 
> Congrats!! How many dpo are you?Click to expand...


Thanks!! and I have no idea.. i have really irregular periods so my last period started July 10th!! But I tested Sept 1st and got a BFN, then I've been having AF like cramps so thought for sure no way. Now even with my bfp still feels like im going to start any second.. hopefully my doctors appointment on Thursday will bring good news!


----------



## OwlBump

.


----------



## Hopeful7

DobbyForever said:


> Hopeful7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.. I didn't join this thread before because I thought I was out.. but I got 3 BFPs today!!!!! Still in shock but hoping its a sticky bean! i'm trying not to get too excited just yet! (which is impossible)
> 
> Congrats! I haven't read all of the posts here, but why did you think you were out? I've been BFN all over the place, AF due Tom, could use a turnaround storyClick to expand...


I had really really bad cramping for almost a week but finally tested because I never got af, and was shocked to see a bfp! I have really irregular periods & I've basically been in limbo since mid august.. No AF, all BFNs.. then finally got my BFP yesterday after not having anything since July 10th. Good luck to you!!! Don't give up until AF arrives i'm proof that you never really know! And I also don't have any real symptoms other then being tired


----------



## fairyy

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Evening Ladies!!!
> 
> To all our new BFPs............
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance:
> :happydance:
> :happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> *KEEP EM COMIN!!!!!!*​
> To all those that the :witch: definitely caught up with....
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs:
> :hugs:
> :hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:​
> GET YER BACKSIDES OVER TO FLIBBERTY OCTOBER THREAD!!! XXXXX
> 
> And to those ladies who THINK :witch: is on her way...

Aww you are supporting us in a creative way. :thumbup:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm feeling a bit down :( I still have symptoms, but also started having AF like cramps this afternoon. AF is due in 4 days.


----------



## MiracleAngel

I am 10 DPO today... I am proud I didn't test yet! Trying to keep focused at work so I don't get crazy with this TWW. No symptoms at all, other than a little bit of twinges in my lower abdomen. I think this is normal to someone that had injectable medications and is on progesterone, so I don't count as is a symptom. Get pregnant should be simple! Sex + Egg + Sperm = Baby! Why it's so hard for some of us!!!???


----------



## DSemcho

To make everyone smile a little.
Giggles.....


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zpse7b00e1b.jpg


----------



## lilbb23

Well I just got a call from the Doctor and found out I have a yeast infection and probably have had it for 5 months so feeling even worse now :/ that's probably why it's been so difficult to conceive oh my gosh why is everything happening today x

We all deserve our bfps please god


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lilbb23 said:


> Well I just got a call from the Doctor and found out I have a yeast infection and probably have had it for 5 months so feeling even worse now :/ that's probably why it's been so difficult to conceive oh my gosh why is everything happening today x
> 
> We all deserve our bfps please god

so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## lilbb23

DenyseGiguere said:


> I'm feeling a bit down :( I still have symptoms, but also started having AF like cramps this afternoon. AF is due in 4 days.

Been feeling down too today. I realized we are both due for AF the same day, last night I was having AF like cramps too. Hope that means its good news :/ too early for AF x


----------



## Jrepp

lilbb23 said:


> Well I just got a call from the Doctor and found out I have a yeast infection and probably have had it for 5 months so feeling even worse now :/ that's probably why it's been so difficult to conceive oh my gosh why is everything happening today x
> 
> We all deserve our bfps please god

I'm so sorry to hear that. Hopefully it'll be easier t concieve when you get the infection cured up.


----------



## lilbb23

Jrepp said:


> lilbb23 said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got a call from the Doctor and found out I have a yeast infection and probably have had it for 5 months so feeling even worse now :/ that's probably why it's been so difficult to conceive oh my gosh why is everything happening today x
> 
> We all deserve our bfps please god
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that. Hopefully it'll be easier t concieve when you get the infection cured up.Click to expand...


Thank you. I just urge anyone- if you have noticed your CM has changed (haven't had egg-white CM in months, it's only creamy throughout), or BD hurts, 
Get checked for a yeast. Don't want you feeling this way now. :(


----------



## DSemcho

If BD hurts it could also be PID. I had it twice in 2011 (Jan and again in April). Doctors tried to say I had Chlamydia without testing me, and then they did and it was negative.... Idiots... But the pain was so bad even a vaginal ultrasound made me cry.


----------



## lilbb23

DSemcho said:


> If BD hurts it could also be PID. I had it twice in 2011 (Jan and again in April). Doctors tried to say I had Chlamydia without testing me, and then they did and it was negative.... Idiots... But the pain was so bad even a vaginal ultrasound made me cry.

I've thought I had that before when BD hurt, but been tested multiple times, including two weeks ago, all negative. TMI, but even when they do the Pap smears, I want to cry. The nurse said it is because I'm super tight and small and have a low pelvic bone. I'm so small I couldn't even use tampons until I was 19, it just wouldn't go in :/ always said I'll probably have to have a C-section


----------



## Jrepp

lilbb23 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> If BD hurts it could also be PID. I had it twice in 2011 (Jan and again in April). Doctors tried to say I had Chlamydia without testing me, and then they did and it was negative.... Idiots... But the pain was so bad even a vaginal ultrasound made me cry.
> 
> I've thought I had that before when BD hurt, but been tested multiple times, including two weeks ago, all negative. TMI, but even when they do the Pap smears, I want to cry. The nurse said it is because I'm super tight and small and have a low pelvic bone. I'm so small I couldn't even use tampons until I was 19, it just wouldn't go in :/ always said I'll probably have to have a C-sectionClick to expand...

Have you spoken to anyone about the possibility of chronic pelvic pain?


----------



## Angelface2008

lilbb23 said:


> Well I just got a call from the Doctor and found out I have a yeast infection and probably have had it for 5 months so feeling even worse now :/ that's probably why it's been so difficult to conceive oh my gosh why is everything happening today x
> 
> We all deserve our bfps please god

So sorry to hear that Hun but at I am glad you know now because having a yeast infection that long can do so serious damage my poor sister gets the like the plague now because she had one that went unnoticed for a long time and then she got a horrible uti as a result think god they caught it :) once it is healed it will be one less thing to worry about



lilbb23 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> If BD hurts it could also be PID. I had it twice in 2011 (Jan and again in April). Doctors tried to say I had Chlamydia without testing me, and then they did and it was negative.... Idiots... But the pain was so bad even a vaginal ultrasound made me cry.
> 
> I've thought I had that before when BD hurt, but been tested multiple times, including two weeks ago, all negative. TMI, but even when they do the Pap smears, I want to cry. The nurse said it is because I'm super tight and small and have a low pelvic bone. I'm so small I couldn't even use tampons until I was 19, it just wouldn't go in :/ always said I'll probably have to have a C-sectionClick to expand...

I watched something called the business of being born on Netflix... Lets just say after watching that do whatever you can to have a vaginal delivery! Don't under estimate your beautiful body because the woman's body does incredible things... Unexplained things. :dust: to you I hope you get that :bfp: anyways despite the infection! :hugs:


----------



## justagirl2

Hopeful7 said:


> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> well, officially in limbo. hoping this won't last very long and AF shows her ugly face soon so we can move on to the next cycle. good luck to everyone still waiting to test!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in limbo since mid August and was waiting for af also, then yesterday got my BFP.. maybe you still have a chance!Click to expand...

it does give me hope! thanks for that. BUT i have been apart from my husband since the day before O so no BD'ing since then...so unless it was the looooongest journey down the fallopian tubes ever...i'm thinking i'm out. 

so excited for you though!


----------



## lilbb23

Jrepp said:


> lilbb23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> If BD hurts it could also be PID. I had it twice in 2011 (Jan and again in April). Doctors tried to say I had Chlamydia without testing me, and then they did and it was negative.... Idiots... But the pain was so bad even a vaginal ultrasound made me cry.
> 
> I've thought I had that before when BD hurt, but been tested multiple times, including two weeks ago, all negative. TMI, but even when they do the Pap smears, I want to cry. The nurse said it is because I'm super tight and small and have a low pelvic bone. I'm so small I couldn't even use tampons until I was 19, it just wouldn't go in :/ always said I'll probably have to have a C-sectionClick to expand...
> 
> Have you spoken to anyone about the possibility of chronic pelvic pain?Click to expand...

No, I haven't. What would that mean ?


----------



## lilbb23

Angelface2008 said:


> lilbb23 said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got a call from the Doctor and found out I have a yeast infection and probably have had it for 5 months so feeling even worse now :/ that's probably why it's been so difficult to conceive oh my gosh why is everything happening today x
> 
> We all deserve our bfps please god
> 
> So sorry to hear that Hun but at I am glad you know now because having a yeast infection that long can do so serious damage my poor sister gets the like the plague now because she had one that went unnoticed for a long time and then she got a horrible uti as a result think god they caught it :) once it is healed it will be one less thing to worry about
> 
> Oh no what happened to your sister? Glad it's gone now. I get recurring ones too, but usually it itches so didn't think I had it this time. At least think maybe that's why we haven't conceived and hopefully the only reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbb23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> If BD hurts it could also be PID. I had it twice in 2011 (Jan and again in April). Doctors tried to say I had Chlamydia without testing me, and then they did and it was negative.... Idiots... But the pain was so bad even a vaginal ultrasound made me cry.Click to expand...
> 
> I've thought I had that before when BD hurt, but been tested multiple times, including two weeks ago, all negative. TMI, but even when they do the Pap smears, I want to cry. The nurse said it is because I'm super tight and small and have a low pelvic bone. I'm so small I couldn't even use tampons until I was 19, it just wouldn't go in :/ always said I'll probably have to have a C-sectionClick to expand...
> 
> I watched something called the business of being born on Netflix... Lets just say after watching that do whatever you can to have a vaginal delivery! Don't under estimate your beautiful body because the woman's body does incredible things... Unexplained things. :dust: to you I hope you get that :bfp: anyways despite the infection! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much :)) :hugs:


----------



## Timetotry

I had a huge spike in temp today. I'm 6dpo. 
It went up almost a whole degree farenheit.
Now my highest temp in the cycle.

Anyone else have this?

I also have insanely sensitive, and tingly nipples.
Which is uncomfortable!!


----------



## Jrepp

lilbb23 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbb23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> If BD hurts it could also be PID. I had it twice in 2011 (Jan and again in April). Doctors tried to say I had Chlamydia without testing me, and then they did and it was negative.... Idiots... But the pain was so bad even a vaginal ultrasound made me cry.
> 
> I've thought I had that before when BD hurt, but been tested multiple times, including two weeks ago, all negative. TMI, but even when they do the Pap smears, I want to cry. The nurse said it is because I'm super tight and small and have a low pelvic bone. I'm so small I couldn't even use tampons until I was 19, it just wouldn't go in :/ always said I'll probably have to have a C-sectionClick to expand...
> 
> Have you spoken to anyone about the possibility of chronic pelvic pain?Click to expand...
> 
> No, I haven't. What would that mean ?Click to expand...

In my case, my pelvic floor is very very weak, and has been for 15 of the 29 years of my life. As a result, my pelvic floor muscles are in a constant state of tension. Anything that was inserted into my vagina hurt me very badly, whether it be a tampon, intamacy with my husband, speculum.....anything. I inadvertently found out about it when I had an ovarian cyst that I thought ruptured. Since then, I have been undergoing experimental treatment in which buvipicane is injected into the muscles on the inside of my vagina as well as nerve blocks on the outside of my vagina. I have also been undergoing physical therapy to teach my body how to process the sensation of something being inside of me and to loosen/strengthen my pelvic floor muscles. 

Try to google it and see if it sounds like something you could talk to your gyno about.


----------



## lilbb23

Jrepp said:


> lilbb23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbb23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> If BD hurts it could also be PID. I had it twice in 2011 (Jan and again in April). Doctors tried to say I had Chlamydia without testing me, and then they did and it was negative.... Idiots... But the pain was so bad even a vaginal ultrasound made me cry.
> 
> I've thought I had that before when BD hurt, but been tested multiple times, including two weeks ago, all negative. TMI, but even when they do the Pap smears, I want to cry. The nurse said it is because I'm super tight and small and have a low pelvic bone. I'm so small I couldn't even use tampons until I was 19, it just wouldn't go in :/ always said I'll probably have to have a C-sectionClick to expand...
> 
> Have you spoken to anyone about the possibility of chronic pelvic pain?Click to expand...
> 
> No, I haven't. What would that mean ?Click to expand...
> 
> In my case, my pelvic floor is very very weak, and has been for 15 of the 29 years of my life. As a result, my pelvic floor muscles are in a constant state of tension. Anything that was inserted into my vagina hurt me very badly, whether it be a tampon, intamacy with my husband, speculum.....anything. I inadvertently found out about it when I had an ovarian cyst that I thought ruptured. Since then, I have been undergoing experimental treatment in which buvipicane is injected into the muscles on the inside of my vagina as well as nerve blocks on the outside of my vagina. I have also been undergoing physical therapy to teach my body how to process the sensation of something being inside of me and to loosen/strengthen my pelvic floor muscles.
> 
> Try to google it and see if it sounds like something you could talk to your gyno about.Click to expand...

Oh my gosh, I've never heard of that. I will google it and goong to the dr thanks Hun.


----------



## Coco Tutu

Just wanted to say CONGRATS to all the new BFP and and wish that October is equally magical for those of you that the witch got you this month :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

BFN again this morning :( Had some red spotting when I tested, but now there's nothing again. I'm getting really frustrated


----------



## Angelface2008

lilbb23 said:


> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbb23 said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got a call from the Doctor and found out I have a yeast infection and probably have had it for 5 months so feeling even worse now :/ that's probably why it's been so difficult to conceive oh my gosh why is everything happening today x
> 
> We all deserve our bfps please god
> 
> So sorry to hear that Hun but at I am glad you know now because having a yeast infection that long can do so serious damage my poor sister gets the like the plague now because she had one that went unnoticed for a long time and then she got a horrible uti as a result think god they caught it :) once it is healed it will be one less thing to worry about
> 
> Oh no what happened to your sister? Glad it's gone now. I get recurring ones too, but usually it itches so didn't think I had it this time. At least think maybe that's why we haven't conceived and hopefully the only reason.Click to expand...
> 
> She has a reaction to condoms and tampons and for some weird reason they give her yeast infections , so the first time it happened she didn't know about it and it turned into a really bad UTI. She has to be extra cautious but I think it's not as bad as it use to be, but then again we are grown and I don't live with her so I can't say for sure that they don't come as frequent as they use to. I know there is this vaginal at home screening kit that lets you know if you have a uti, yeast infection or something else wrong and it might be good to have a few of those around if you get reoccurring infections. Anyways I hope it's the only reason too! Good luck and my FX'd for you.Click to expand...


----------



## fairyy

I am feeling so bad from yesterday evening after I finished cooking dinner. Started to get crampy legs and extremely gassy. From this morning I am having PMS type lighter cramps. AF is due on Sunday. She is giving me hint may be.


----------



## madetomother

Bonjour my ladies!I've had to stay away from the site to successfully stop obsessing over this stage of limbo. 


*CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR LADIES WITH LINES THIS MONTH!​ I could feel this was a lucky month.​*

I've been getting super faint positives from 8DPO up until the day of expected period, 15DPO. I am extremely in tune with my body's nuances and feel I may be pregnant, but it is difficult to believe it when one frequently sees such bright positives from other posters at 7 & 8 DPO....

I know "every woman is different"....

Anyway I am now three days "late" and will test if 7 days have passed....


----------



## Hiding

BFN again this morning, but no AF yet...CD32 today which is on the longer side for me. I'd rather AF just came now so I can move on :winkwink: think I'll be moving over to an October thread, but not giving up yet :flower:

Having real problems with this site today, difficulty loading pages so not caught up on all of this thread yet :kiss:


----------



## fairyy

I am experiencing some problem with the site also, page is not loading up. I have to close and click on the link again and again.


----------



## Angelface2008

I am having the same issues


----------



## ellitigg

6 dpo. No symptoms at all. Someone tell me they had no symptoms at 6 dpo and got BFP? Lol *impatient*


----------



## MiracleAngel

Tested today... 11 DPO... Nothing but a BFN... SAD! :bfn:


----------



## lilbb23

Angelface2008 said:


> lilbb23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbb23 said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got a call from the Doctor and found out I have a yeast infection and probably have had it for 5 months so feeling even worse now :/ that's probably why it's been so difficult to conceive oh my gosh why is everything happening today x
> 
> We all deserve our bfps please god
> 
> So sorry to hear that Hun but at I am glad you know now because having a yeast infection that long can do so serious damage my poor sister gets the like the plague now because she had one that went unnoticed for a long time and then she got a horrible uti as a result think god they caught it :) once it is healed it will be one less thing to worry about
> 
> Oh no what happened to your sister? Glad it's gone now. I get recurring ones too, but usually it itches so didn't think I had it this time. At least think maybe that's why we haven't conceived and hopefully the only reason.Click to expand...
> 
> She has a reaction to condoms and tampons and for some weird reason they give her yeast infections , so the first time it happened she didn't know about it and it turned into a really bad UTI. She has to be extra cautious but I think it's not as bad as it use to be, but then again we are grown and I don't live with her so I can't say for sure that they don't come as frequent as they use to. I know there is this vaginal at home screening kit that lets you know if you have a uti, yeast infection or something else wrong and it might be good to have a few of those around if you get reoccurring infections. Anyways I hope it's the only reason too! Good luck and my FX'd for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no that's awful :( well I went to the dr today and took just one pill and that's supposed to cure it :)Click to expand...


----------



## lilbb23

So I went to the doctor today, and got a pill so my yeast infection should be gone within 3 days!! So next cycle should be back to normal :) But the bad news I'm 12 DPO and getting AF type cramps so AF might come 3 days early :/

I see a lot
More BfPs so happy for everyone xxxx


----------



## justagirl2

my witch finally came. on to october. good luck ladies!


----------



## Jrepp

lilbb23 said:


> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbb23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbb23 said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got a call from the Doctor and found out I have a yeast infection and probably have had it for 5 months so feeling even worse now :/ that's probably why it's been so difficult to conceive oh my gosh why is everything happening today x
> 
> We all deserve our bfps please god
> 
> So sorry to hear that Hun but at I am glad you know now because having a yeast infection that long can do so serious damage my poor sister gets the like the plague now because she had one that went unnoticed for a long time and then she got a horrible uti as a result think god they caught it :) once it is healed it will be one less thing to worry about
> 
> Oh no what happened to your sister? Glad it's gone now. I get recurring ones too, but usually it itches so didn't think I had it this time. At least think maybe that's why we haven't conceived and hopefully the only reason.Click to expand...
> 
> She has a reaction to condoms and tampons and for some weird reason they give her yeast infections , so the first time it happened she didn't know about it and it turned into a really bad UTI. She has to be extra cautious but I think it's not as bad as it use to be, but then again we are grown and I don't live with her so I can't say for sure that they don't come as frequent as they use to. I know there is this vaginal at home screening kit that lets you know if you have a uti, yeast infection or something else wrong and it might be good to have a few of those around if you get reoccurring infections. Anyways I hope it's the only reason too! Good luck and my FX'd for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no that's awful :( well I went to the dr today and took just one pill and that's supposed to cure it :)Click to expand...
> 
> Did they give you the cream as well?Click to expand...


----------



## Jrepp

I went to the doctor today to get my monthly buvipicaine injections for chronic pelvic pain, and she said that my period should be normal again after my miscarriage in July. She did advise me to start testing with opk's now because I may ovulate early. I'm on cd 10, so it's only an extra 2 days before when I should start testing based on previous cycles.

Hoping for a huge positive in October.


----------



## lilbb23

Did they give you the cream as well?[/QUOTE]


No they didn't give me any cream, but I've used that before and (I probably didn't use it right/take it long enough) but it never works or me anyway :/

Just hope this pill gets rid of it completely!! Took it this morning and I already feel better :)


----------



## lilbb23

Jrepp said:


> I went to the doctor today to get my monthly buvipicaine injections for chronic pelvic pain, and she said that my period should be normal again after my miscarriage in July. She did advise me to start testing with opk's now because I may ovulate early. I'm on cd 10, so it's only an extra 2 days before when I should start testing based on previous cycles.
> 
> Hoping for a huge positive in October.

Hoping that this is your month!!!' Great luck and Fingers crossed! :))


----------



## lilbb23

justagirl2 said:


> my witch finally came. on to october. good luck ladies!

So sorry. But at least onto a new cycle and can try again :) wishing you great luck


----------



## Davis_1016

Testing September 20th! <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Davis_1016 said:


> Testing September 20th! <3

Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Davis_1016

DenyseGiguere said:


> Davis_1016 said:
> 
> 
> Testing September 20th! <3
> 
> Good luck and lots of :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks!! I'm 3 days late right now! Hoping the :witch: stays away!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Davis_1016 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davis_1016 said:
> 
> 
> Testing September 20th! <3
> 
> Good luck and lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! I'm 3 days late right now! Hoping the :witch: stays away!!Click to expand...

Oh nice! AF is still 4 days away for me, but I've had brown spotting for 4 days now, along with other symptoms. I hope we both get our BFP!


----------



## Jalanis22

Good luck ladies...keep us updated


----------



## mcwhmm

I will be testing around 21-24 lol some where in there, trying to hold off until 24th!


----------



## Hiding

Still no AF for me?! CD33 now and if I ovulated when I think, then I'm 18DPO or if I ovulated going by the big weird glob of yellow jellyish CM then I'm 15DPO. But neg CB digi yesterday. No more testing for me. Think I must be having a weird cycle and sure AF will come soon. Just want it to hurry up now!

:kiss:


----------



## callypygous

Hiding said:


> Still no AF for me?! CD33 now and if I ovulated when I think, then I'm 18DPO or if I ovulated going by the big weird glob of yellow jellyish CM then I'm 15DPO. But neg CB digi yesterday. No more testing for me. Think I must be having a weird cycle and sure AF will come soon. Just want it to hurry up now!
> 
> :kiss:

How frustrating for you, hope you get your answer soon. :hugs:


----------



## cait

Still no sign of AF here, think I'm 2 days late now so going to test tomorrow. Nervous!


----------



## callypygous

cait said:


> Still no sign of AF here, think I'm 2 days late now so going to test tomorrow. Nervous!

FX'd for you Cait :thumbup:


----------



## Skylark123

I am one day late now and AF isnt showing signs but neither is our BFP! I have been violently sick this morning and feeling exhausted with achy hips but no cramps. Could it be?? But even with all these symptoms still a BFN!!! ](*,)


----------



## cait

Ugh that sounds maddening! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Skylark123 said:


> I am one day late now and AF isnt showing signs but neither is our BFP! I have been violently sick this morning and feeling exhausted with achy hips but no cramps. Could it be?? But even with all these symptoms still a BFN!!! ](*,)

:hugs: hun

I got another BFN this morning and am pretty sure I'm out. For the last 4 days I've been experiencing brown discharge (only when I wipe), so I thought it might be implantation. AF is due in 3 days and this morning when I wiped there was some bright red blood with one tiny clot in it (again only when I wiped). I don't know what's going on anymore, I'm just tired and want AF to show up so I can move on to next month.


----------



## Skylark123

Thanks :thumbup: 

My youngest son took a while to show up as a BFP so just hoping its the same here. If we had a BFP then I could understand why I feel so ill but without it I just feel like I have been poisoned! :sick:

Denyse dont give up yet! I had the same thing between 5-7dpo which I have never experienced before but I am hopeful it was implantation. Keep us updated and good luck :hugs:

Good luck Cait! any symptoms or signs? xx


----------



## cait

Thanks Skylark. I've been nauseous on and off since Sunday, and very hungry. Just hope it's not psychosomatic! 
No AF cramps at all so that's a big one for me - usually feel them for a day or two before she rears her head. 

Denyse you're not out yet! Crossing fingers for you too!


----------



## Jrepp

I got a flashing smile on the clear blue advanced opk this morning. It seems really early in my cycle so I might go get some poas ones from target later just to confirm. I have no idea how to chart it though.


----------



## ellitigg

Good luck cait and skylark! Hope you get answers soon Denyse :hug:


----------



## Skylark123

I was convinced AF was coming as I had cramps all week and then nothing for the past 2 days. I have been ravenous the past week but now I feel pretty sickly so you never know. I am hoping its not just in my head or that I am about to have the worst AF ever! lol

What day a your testing Cait? I think I will try and be patient until the weekend if AF doesnt arrive. 

GL Jrepp for this month ttc!


----------



## callypygous

FX'd for you Cait, Skylark and Denyse!!

I'm not entirely sure how many DPO I am, I'm guessing 7DPO, but due on Fri 27th and feeling a burning sensation in my tummy today. I've been incredibly congested the last couple of days. Really hoping that they're genuine symptoms and me not just wishing it on myself! Only time will tell! :shrug:


----------



## Skylark123

GL Callypygous! FX for you too :thumbup:

I have had a cold for the past 2 weeks so I think that has confused me a lot. I know in my past pregnancies that the first sign I normally get is a blocked nose which stays with me for the full 9 months but having a cold has made it impossible to tell!


----------



## AugustBride6

I have the burning sensation too on top of cramps since about 3DPO. I told myself I wouldn't count days and be a crazy woman but I think I'm going to be. I'm over it, I just want to POAS already! :haha:


----------



## Hiding

callypygous said:


> Hiding said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF for me?! CD33 now and if I ovulated when I think, then I'm 18DPO or if I ovulated going by the big weird glob of yellow jellyish CM then I'm 15DPO. But neg CB digi yesterday. No more testing for me. Think I must be having a weird cycle and sure AF will come soon. Just want it to hurry up now!
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> How frustrating for you, hope you get your answer soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

Just read that Luteal phase is 12-16 days so hopefully I'll get AF today or tomorrow. It's funny how I hang onto a glimmer of hope (AF bring late) even though FRER and CB digi both negative! :dohh:

Thanks for your comment :flower:


----------



## callypygous

I know right? I told myself two weeks isn't long and I won't symptom spot but I'm compulsively doing it everyday, and so keen to POAS! Hoping I at least manage to hold back on that til I miss AF or lord knows how much I could potentially spend on them!

FX'd for all you girlies :hugs:


----------



## jadoechols

Hey everyone. I am new to this side of the site. I apologize in advance for my sense of humor. I'm a bit bitter this am. 

I "THiNK" we are in a TWW again. I wouldn't swear to it as Fertility "NOT MY" friend TODAY keeps moving my O date!!!! UGH!!! 

Anyway. I believe I am between 3 and 5 DPO of a really abnormal cycle. I am normally 28 days like clockwork. This one appears to be 1 million 562 thousand 555 days long!!!!! Anyone else ever feel this way???? 

Has FF ever betrayed anyone else like that?? 

I'm not sure what to think. I'm having slight cramps on my right side, which is funny since I don't have a right ovary.... hmmmm..... Figure that one out!! LOL 

I think my body has just gone bonkers and is saying you want to do what??? 

So with that being said.. Can you add me to your testing list. Hopefully this one will give me a BFP!! I will take the 27 (provided I can avoid POAS between now and then!!).

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## cait

Was going to test tomorrow Skylark but haven't actually managed to get to the chemist for a test yet so it could be Saturday. Might be better to wait as I'll hate going to work tomorrow if I get a BFN in the morning. 

Callypygous its so hard waiting to test, but I have forced myself to wait until a few days late as I don't have completely regular periods. Hope its not too torturous for you!

Good luck to all x


----------



## Jbbsturm

I got another BFN this morning CD 12


----------



## Hiding

Hiding said:


> Still no AF for me?! CD33 now and if I ovulated when I think, then I'm 18DPO or if I ovulated going by the big weird glob of yellow jellyish CM then I'm 15DPO. But neg CB digi yesterday. No more testing for me. Think I must be having a weird cycle and sure AF will come soon. Just want it to hurry up now!
> 
> :kiss:

Actually :dohh: I'm either 19 or 16 DPO so if Luteal phase is up to 16 DPO then AF should arrive today... :wacko:

Sorry for your BFN Jbbstrum. Could still turn BFP, fingers crossed!


----------



## fairyy

I will be out soon. Temperature dropped and got a clear BFN. But AF is due on 22nd. I tested with "FRER 6days Sooner", I think I can trust its BFN. :sad2:


----------



## Jrepp

Hiding said:


> callypygous said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiding said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF for me?! CD33 now and if I ovulated when I think, then I'm 18DPO or if I ovulated going by the big weird glob of yellow jellyish CM then I'm 15DPO. But neg CB digi yesterday. No more testing for me. Think I must be having a weird cycle and sure AF will come soon. Just want it to hurry up now!
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> How frustrating for you, hope you get your answer soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Just read that Luteal phase is 12-16 days so hopefully I'll get AF today or tomorrow. It's funny how I hang onto a glimmer of hope (AF bring late) even though FRER and CB digi both negative! :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for your comment :flower:Click to expand...




Hiding said:


> Hiding said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF for me?! CD33 now and if I ovulated when I think, then I'm 18DPO or if I ovulated going by the big weird glob of yellow jellyish CM then I'm 15DPO. But neg CB digi yesterday. No more testing for me. Think I must be having a weird cycle and sure AF will come soon. Just want it to hurry up now!
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Actually :dohh: I'm either 19 or 16 DPO so if Luteal phase is up to 16 DPO then AF should arrive today... :wacko:
> 
> Sorry for your BFN Jbbstrum. Could still turn BFP, fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Have you been charting? Luteal phases can be as short as 4 days and longer than 16.


----------



## Hiding

Jrepp said:


> Hiding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> callypygous said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiding said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF for me?! CD33 now and if I ovulated when I think, then I'm 18DPO or if I ovulated going by the big weird glob of yellow jellyish CM then I'm 15DPO. But neg CB digi yesterday. No more testing for me. Think I must be having a weird cycle and sure AF will come soon. Just want it to hurry up now!
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> How frustrating for you, hope you get your answer soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Just read that Luteal phase is 12-16 days so hopefully I'll get AF today or tomorrow. It's funny how I hang onto a glimmer of hope (AF bring late) even though FRER and CB digi both negative! :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for your comment :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiding said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF for me?! CD33 now and if I ovulated when I think, then I'm 18DPO or if I ovulated going by the big weird glob of yellow jellyish CM then I'm 15DPO. But neg CB digi yesterday. No more testing for me. Think I must be having a weird cycle and sure AF will come soon. Just want it to hurry up now!
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually :dohh: I'm either 19 or 16 DPO so if Luteal phase is up to 16 DPO then AF should arrive today... :wacko:
> 
> Sorry for your BFN Jbbstrum. Could still turn BFP, fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been charting? Luteal phases can be as short as 4 days and longer than 16.Click to expand...

Not charting this time - just monitoring my cycles on an app and think my Luteal phase is roughly 14 days, but read online today that 12-16 is considered normal. Looking at my cycles, my longest has been 15, so if 16 is considered 'normal' I'm using that to get my hopes down that I'm not pregnant. Considering charting for next month though.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jbbsturm said:


> I got another BFN this morning CD 12

Me too :( 

:dust: for both of us! I'm not giving up until :witch: shows


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hiding said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> callypygous said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiding said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF for me?! CD33 now and if I ovulated when I think, then I'm 18DPO or if I ovulated going by the big weird glob of yellow jellyish CM then I'm 15DPO. But neg CB digi yesterday. No more testing for me. Think I must be having a weird cycle and sure AF will come soon. Just want it to hurry up now!
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> How frustrating for you, hope you get your answer soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Just read that Luteal phase is 12-16 days so hopefully I'll get AF today or tomorrow. It's funny how I hang onto a glimmer of hope (AF bring late) even though FRER and CB digi both negative! :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for your comment :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiding said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF for me?! CD33 now and if I ovulated when I think, then I'm 18DPO or if I ovulated going by the big weird glob of yellow jellyish CM then I'm 15DPO. But neg CB digi yesterday. No more testing for me. Think I must be having a weird cycle and sure AF will come soon. Just want it to hurry up now!
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually :dohh: I'm either 19 or 16 DPO so if Luteal phase is up to 16 DPO then AF should arrive today... :wacko:
> 
> Sorry for your BFN Jbbstrum. Could still turn BFP, fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been charting? Luteal phases can be as short as 4 days and longer than 16.Click to expand...
> 
> Not charting this time - just monitoring my cycles on an app and think my Luteal phase is roughly 14 days, but read online today that 12-16 is considered normal. Looking at my cycles, my longest has been 15, so if 16 is considered 'normal' I'm using that to get my hopes down that I'm not pregnant. Considering charting for next month though.Click to expand...




Jbbsturm said:


> I got another BFN this morning CD 12

I am 12 DPO today too... I tested this morning... Another BFN... no cramps... no IB, no symptoms at all! Without hope! My AF should come in 2 days... My temperature is still very high 98.8 f but this is because of the Progesterone I am taking... I am getting my mind set for the next cycle... IVF :(


----------



## Jbbsturm

DenyseGiguere said:


> Jbbsturm said:
> 
> 
> I got another BFN this morning CD 12
> 
> Me too :(
> 
> :dust: for both of us! I'm not giving up until :witch: showsClick to expand...

 Me either


----------



## Hiding

I am 12 DPO today too... I tested this morning... Another BFN... no cramps... no IB, no symptoms at all! Without hope! My AF should come in 2 days... My temperature is still very high 98.8 f but this is because of the Progesterone I am taking... I am getting my mind set for the next cycle... IVF :([/QUOTE]

Not necessarily out - I had NO symptoms with my second. None whatsoever. Thought I was out as had a few symptoms with my first. And no IB with either child. Don't give up til AF shows. No symptoms doesn't necessarily mean no bub :flower:


----------



## Hiding

Oh, that was for MiracleBaby :flower:


----------



## fairyy

Hiding said:


> I am 12 DPO today too... I tested this morning... Another BFN... no cramps... no IB, no symptoms at all! Without hope! My AF should come in 2 days... My temperature is still very high 98.8 f but this is because of the Progesterone I am taking... I am getting my mind set for the next cycle... IVF :(

Not necessarily out - I had NO symptoms with my second. None whatsoever. Thought I was out as had a few symptoms with my first. And no IB with either child. Don't give up til AF shows. No symptoms doesn't necessarily mean no bub :flower:[/QUOTE]

My AF is due on Sunday. Got a BFN with FRER this morning.


----------



## Hiding

Sofa queen got BFN's with FRER then a BFP with digi. I hope you get your BFP x


----------



## ellitigg

callypygous said:


> I know right? I told myself two weeks isn't long and I won't symptom spot but I'm compulsively doing it everyday, and so keen to POAS! Hoping I at least manage to hold back on that til I miss AF or lord knows how much I could potentially spend on them!
> 
> FX'd for all you girlies :hugs:

Compulsive here too. Creamy CM and some mild crampy aches today. Imagination or a gassy tummy?? Lol! Stay strong with me cally, I can't afford lots of tests!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Anybody know if red spotting with tiny clots could still be implantation? I started spotting brown discharge last Sunday (a week before AF is due) and it's been off and on. Today after I tested BFN, there was red blood when I wiped with tiny clots, but it doesn't look like AF blood. I'm kinda scared :(


----------



## jaan613

got my BFP September 3, YAHOO!!!!! :) Good luck for those who are testing!!!!


----------



## fairyy

jaan613 said:


> got my BFP September 3, YAHOO!!!!! :) Good luck for those who are testing!!!!

Congrats :)


----------



## fairyy

DenyseGiguere said:


> Anybody know if red spotting with tiny clots could still be implantation? I started spotting brown discharge last Sunday (a week before AF is due) and it's been off and on. Today after I tested BFN, there was red blood when I wiped with tiny clots, but it doesn't look like AF blood. I'm kinda scared :(

Wait till u miss AF. If no BFP and AF is still a nos show then call your doctor.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

fairyy said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Anybody know if red spotting with tiny clots could still be implantation? I started spotting brown discharge last Sunday (a week before AF is due) and it's been off and on. Today after I tested BFN, there was red blood when I wiped with tiny clots, but it doesn't look like AF blood. I'm kinda scared :(
> 
> Wait till u miss AF. If no BFP and AF is still a nos show then call your doctor.Click to expand...

Thanks. This is just all new to me, I never spot before AF, and I'm normal like clock work :wacko:


----------



## MiracleAngel

Thanks! I really appreciate the support! I am so glad I found this thread!!! :)


----------



## ctskigrrl

Hi Sofaqueen. I love the idea of this and would like to join if it's not too late! (I would pm you but I don't have the requisite number of posts-sorry, I'm new at this) I'll be testing on September 30. Thanks!


----------



## Jbbsturm

Pretty sure af is coming tomorrow. :(


----------



## ellitigg

Jbbsturm said:


> Pretty sure af is coming tomorrow. :(

:hugs:


----------



## callypygous

Jbbsturm said:


> Pretty sure af is coming tomorrow. :(

:hugs: Hope that's not the case. FX'd for you :flower:


----------



## Skylark123

Ok this is getting silly now!! I am 16dpo had cramps for 2 weeks like AF was coming and nothing. No AF and No BFP on any kind of test. I had spotting at around 5-7dpo which I have never had before. Other than that I have had no symptoms whatsoever and the guessing what my body is up to is driving me mad!!!! :cry:


----------



## Hiding

Same skylark - I'm at least 17DPO now, all BFNs and loads of symptoms. AF pains since yesterday morning - but nothing. (I didn't get spotting though). What's going on?! I honestly don't think I am pregnant now, I just want to move on. But this is my longest Luteal phase, it's normally 14-15 days. 

Hope we get answers soon :flower:


----------



## Hiding

I've just checked my CP and it's gone high - I don't really monitor this but noticed while checking internal CM that CP was low and open the other day. Anyone with CP knowledge have any opinions on this for me?:shrug:


----------



## jaan613

I knew it was too good to be true. To be so lucky with my first IUI and get my BFP.

I am sad, bitter, and numb. I feel broken :(

Went into my 6w5d ultrasound today to find a gestational sac with nothing inside Even if I didnt see a heartbeat today, would have seen a yolk sac. But it was EMPTY :(

My ultrasound at 4w4d showed a gestational sac size of .69 cm and at 5w3d showed 1.16cm. Today, at 6w5d, it showed at .44cm. Such a big drop in size Also, instead of the US showing 6w5d, it only showed me at 4w1d. 

Doctor took some blood tests and a urine test and said I have a less than one percent chance of saving this pregnancy, as it looks like an anembryonic pregnancy :(

ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skylark123

jaan613 said:


> I knew it was too good to be true. To be so lucky with my first IUI and get my BFP.
> 
> I am sad, bitter, and numb. I feel broken :(
> 
> Went into my 6w5d ultrasound today to find a gestational sac with nothing inside Even if I didnt see a heartbeat today, would have seen a yolk sac. But it was EMPTY :(
> 
> My ultrasound at 4w4d showed a gestational sac size of .69 cm and at 5w3d showed 1.16cm. Today, at 6w5d, it showed at .44cm. Such a big drop in size Also, instead of the US showing 6w5d, it only showed me at 4w1d.
> 
> Doctor took some blood tests and a urine test and said I have a less than one percent chance of saving this pregnancy, as it looks like an anembryonic pregnancy :(
> 
> ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh I am so sorry to hear that. How cruel! I really hope that you get a good strong BFP again. :hugs:


----------



## Skylark123

GL Hiding! I dont know anything about CP. I dont like going up there! lol I hope we both get answers soon! Keep us updated x :thumbup:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

jaan613 said:


> I knew it was too good to be true. To be so lucky with my first IUI and get my BFP.
> 
> I am sad, bitter, and numb. I feel broken :(
> 
> Went into my 6w5d ultrasound today to find a gestational sac with nothing inside Even if I didnt see a heartbeat today, would have seen a yolk sac. But it was EMPTY :(
> 
> My ultrasound at 4w4d showed a gestational sac size of .69 cm and at 5w3d showed 1.16cm. Today, at 6w5d, it showed at .44cm. Such a big drop in size Also, instead of the US showing 6w5d, it only showed me at 4w1d.
> 
> Doctor took some blood tests and a urine test and said I have a less than one percent chance of saving this pregnancy, as it looks like an anembryonic pregnancy :(
> 
> ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## MiracleAngel

jaan613 said:


> I knew it was too good to be true. To be so lucky with my first IUI and get my BFP.
> 
> I am sad, bitter, and numb. I feel broken :(
> 
> Went into my 6w5d ultrasound today to find a gestational sac with nothing inside Even if I didnt see a heartbeat today, would have seen a yolk sac. But it was EMPTY :(
> 
> My ultrasound at 4w4d showed a gestational sac size of .69 cm and at 5w3d showed 1.16cm. Today, at 6w5d, it showed at .44cm. Such a big drop in size Also, instead of the US showing 6w5d, it only showed me at 4w1d.
> 
> Doctor took some blood tests and a urine test and said I have a less than one percent chance of saving this pregnancy, as it looks like an anembryonic pregnancy :(
> 
> ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

O sorry to hear that. This is my second cycle of IUI and I am so sad... I tested on 12 dpo and it was a BFN. I am 13 dpo today, but I am so sure I am not pregnant. Try to keep your hopes! We all will have our BFP soon!!!


----------



## Hiding

I'm out - good luck ladies :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## lilbb23

UPDATE from me BFN at 14 dpo so I'm out. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lilbb23 said:


> UPDATE from me BFN at 14 dpo so I'm out. Good luck everyone xxx

You're not out until :witch: shows up :)

Do you have any signs she's coming?


----------



## Numero1

:happydance::bfp::happydance: at 12 or 13 dpo!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Numero1 said:


> :happydance::bfp::happydance: at 12 or 13 dpo!!

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Angelface2008

lilbb23 said:


> So I went to the doctor today, and got a pill so my yeast infection should be gone within 3 days!! So next cycle should be back to normal :) But the bad news I'm 12 DPO and getting AF type cramps so AF might come 3 days early :/
> 
> I see a lot
> More BfPs so happy for everyone xxxx

That's wonderful! :dust: for your Halloween BFP. 



justagirl2 said:


> my witch finally came. on to october. good luck ladies!

:hugs: lots of :dust: for you for October 



jaan613 said:


> I knew it was too good to be true. To be so lucky with my first IUI and get my BFP.
> 
> I am sad, bitter, and numb. I feel broken :(
> 
> Went into my 6w5d ultrasound today to find a gestational sac with nothing inside Even if I didnt see a heartbeat today, would have seen a yolk sac. But it was EMPTY :(
> 
> My ultrasound at 4w4d showed a gestational sac size of .69 cm and at 5w3d showed 1.16cm. Today, at 6w5d, it showed at .44cm. Such a big drop in size Also, instead of the US showing 6w5d, it only showed me at 4w1d.
> 
> Doctor took some blood tests and a urine test and said I have a less than one percent chance of saving this pregnancy, as it looks like an anembryonic pregnancy :(
> 
> ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: I am so sorry to hear this :( there is a positive side to this you got pregnant so the fertility treatment is working! :flower: just try to do everything exactly the same this month coming up as last month! Hopefully you will get another BFP lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to you! Don't be discouraged 



Hiding said:


> I'm out - good luck ladies :flower::flower::flower:

:dust: for next month Hun :hugs:



lilbb23 said:


> UPDATE from me BFN at 14 dpo so I'm out. Good luck everyone xxx

The witch hasn't showed her face so it not over font give up hope until she does! :dust: :dust:



Numero1 said:


> :happydance::bfp::happydance: at 12 or 13 dpo!!

:happydance: happy and healthy nine months to you sweetly!


----------



## Jalanis22

Numero1 said:


> :happydance::bfp::happydance: at 12 or 13 dpo!!

Aww congrats!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats numero1!


----------



## lilbb23

DenyseGiguere said:


> lilbb23 said:
> 
> 
> UPDATE from me BFN at 14 dpo so I'm out. Good luck everyone xxx
> 
> You're not out until :witch: shows up :)
> 
> Do you have any signs she's coming?Click to expand...

I've been getting AF type cramps :( and super bloated for the past day. AF is due either today or tomorrow x


----------



## lilbb23

Numero1 said:


> :happydance::bfp::happydance: at 12 or 13 dpo!!

Congratulations :) xxx


----------



## lilbb23

Thanks Angelface :) xxxx


----------



## cait

Very late to update as have been out all day. Got my BFP this morning! Here's hoping it sticks!

:hugs: to those who are out this month, am hoping October is lucky for you all. :thumbup:


----------



## fairyy

Congrats :flower:


----------



## lilbb23

cait said:


> Very late to update as have been out all day. Got my BFP this morning! Here's hoping it sticks!
> 
> :hugs: to those who are out this month, am hoping October is lucky for you all. :thumbup:

That's great news congrats xxx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

cait said:


> Very late to update as have been out all day. Got my BFP this morning! Here's hoping it sticks!
> 
> :hugs: to those who are out this month, am hoping October is lucky for you all. :thumbup:

Congrats!


----------



## Jalanis22

cait said:


> Very late to update as have been out all day. Got my BFP this morning! Here's hoping it sticks!
> 
> :hugs: to those who are out this month, am hoping October is lucky for you all. :thumbup:

Congratsss!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

Well.... I may be testing again starting about the 30th! Cervix is moving, mucus is thinning and opk is flashing smiley!


----------



## ellitigg

Congratulations!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey beautiful ladies!!! 
Sorry I've been missing for two days.... Mental work crap going on!!

I've updated the list...... 143 testers....*. 29 BFPs*!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Lots of hugs to my beautiful ladies who got BFNs, as per my previous post..... Get ur asses over to Flibberty's October Testing Thread!!! :hugs::hugs:

And I know there are a few in limbo, and a few that think they're out for this month.... Well I'm not declaring any BFNs until the witch has DEFINITELY arrived!!!! You girls know who ye are, so keep us posted!!! :flower:

AFM, I did another digi last nite.... 2-3 weeks pregnant, so everything seems to be going right this time! I'm heading to the GP on Friday morning, with test in hand!!! :haha:

And now it's time for the dust.......



:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## Amalee

Thanks for updating! Congrats to all the ladies with BFPs!

Everyone else still waiting for theirs, good luck!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats to everyone who got BFP's!

Tomorrow is 2 days before AF - I might test again in the morning. Luckily my red spotting seems to be gone. Still experiencing brown discharge, but a lot less light and heavy than before. 

:dust: to all the ladies waiting to test....like me!


----------



## mindylou

Hello!!! I'll be testing next week sometime (26th maybe?)! I'm starting to look for answers about symptoms and I was hoping some of you lucky BFP ladies could help out the TWW community by posting your symptoms by DPO on this thread (link)! Thanks so much!!! :flower:


----------



## saucli

I will test on 9/27


----------



## Skylark123

Big Congratulations Cait! Fantastic news!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


I was yet again convinced AF would arrive last night as cramps got so bad and woke up with nothing! Just waiting for my friend so we can test again. Plllleeeeaaasseee be a BFP!!!! 

GL everyone who is testing this morning :dust:


----------



## cait

Thanks Skylark! Best of luck this morning!!


----------



## Lynsey82

I have no idea what I'm doing, but I will be 10DPO on the 22nd. So I will start testing then I guess. I took a test at 8DPO which was negative.

I ovulated at day 10 of my 33 day cycle so testing at DPO might not work? I have no clue at all


----------



## Skylark123

BFN again today. I am 3 days late now. Surely if it was going to be a positive it would show by now? are we wasiting our time now. I am 17dpo now and feeling rubbish!


----------



## OwlBump

Got my fingers crossed so tightly, Hoping i get my BFP this month. 

Congratulations to anyone who got theres x Fingers crossed to those of us still waiting x


----------



## Angelface2008

cait said:


> Very late to update as have been out all day. Got my BFP this morning! Here's hoping it sticks!
> 
> :hugs: to those who are out this month, am hoping October is lucky for you all. :thumbup:

:happydance: congrats! So exciting have a happy and healthy nine months


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Another BFN this morning :(

My husband has been so sweet. He knows how upset I've been about all this spotting and these other symptoms I've been experiencing. I got so upset after dinner yesterday. I had almost convinced myself that something was just wrong with me maybe I had a cyst or something and that's why I was spotting so much (thank you google). He hugged me and kissed me and said let's go for a walk. So after dinner we took our son and went for a nice walk and took our son to the park. It was nice. While we were walking my husband said "I think your cycles are longer, I think it's still a few days away". I backtracked my last cycle and realized he may be right, I think I'm off by a few days. So maybe AF isn't due until Tuesday or Wednesday and I'm still in this.

We're taking our son to the zoo today. I need to get my mind off all of this stuff....but so far I have no signs AF is arriving - I'm not having any cramping at all which is really strange.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Skylark123 said:


> BFN again today. I am 3 days late now. Surely if it was going to be a positive it would show by now? are we wasiting our time now. I am 17dpo now and feeling rubbish!




DenyseGiguere said:


> Another BFN this morning :(
> 
> My husband has been so sweet. He knows how upset I've been about all this spotting and these other symptoms I've been experiencing. I got so upset after dinner yesterday. I had almost convinced myself that something was just wrong with me maybe I had a cyst or something and that's why I was spotting so much (thank you google). He hugged me and kissed me and said let's go for a walk. So after dinner we took our son and went for a nice walk and took our son to the park. It was nice. While we were walking my husband said "I think your cycles are longer, I think it's still a few days away". I backtracked my last cycle and realized he may be right, I think I'm off by a few days. So maybe AF isn't due until Tuesday or Wednesday and I'm still in this.
> 
> We're taking our son to the zoo today. I need to get my mind off all of this stuff....but so far I have no signs AF is arriving - I'm not having any cramping at all which is really strange.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


Hey guys! 
Are ye sure of ur O date? I didn't O until cd20/21... So I counted 14 days from then! 

xxxx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I either ovulated on the 8th or 9th - so I could be only 12dpo, so it may still be early for me. Doesn't help I don't chart and this is only our first cycle TTC lol. It's more the spotting that concerns me at this point. It started last Sunday.


----------



## MiracleAngel

DenyseGiguere said:


> I either ovulated on the 8th or 9th - so I could be only 12dpo, so it may still be early for me. Doesn't help I don't chart and this is only our first cycle TTC lol. It's more the spotting that concerns me at this point. It started last Sunday.

Hello girls! 
I am 14 dpo today and I have no courage to test... Yesterday I had an appointment to do a blood test, and I was so stressed with work that I completely forgot. I feel a little bit of cramps and had EWCM (tmi) and this is very normal for me before IF arrives... I am just waiting for this :witch:

Will do my blood test Monday!

Baby dust to all of you!!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MiracleAngel said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I either ovulated on the 8th or 9th - so I could be only 12dpo, so it may still be early for me. Doesn't help I don't chart and this is only our first cycle TTC lol. It's more the spotting that concerns me at this point. It started last Sunday.
> 
> Hello girls!
> I am 14 dpo today and I have no courage to test... Yesterday I had an appointment to do a blood test, and I was so stressed with work that I completely forgot. I feel a little bit of cramps and had EWCM (tmi) and this is very normal for me before IF arrives... I am just waiting for this :witch:
> 
> Will do my blood test Monday!
> 
> Baby dust to all of you!!!!Click to expand...

You too!!


----------



## Jrepp

Lynsey82 said:


> I have no idea what I'm doing, but I will be 10DPO on the 22nd. So I will start testing then I guess. I took a test at 8DPO which was negative.
> 
> I ovulated at day 10 of my 33 day cycle so testing at DPO might not work? I have no clue at all

Dpo can work for you. Start testing at 14 dpo, but it could take up to 18 dpo to get a positive depending on implantation.


----------



## bigbloomerz

AF pain, and slight brown spotting. I think i'm out :(


----------



## Jbbsturm

I'm out. Af arrived today and she is mean this month. Oh well onto October. Congrats to everyone with BFPs this month.


----------



## OwlBump

Is this my BFP?! I'm 11DPO but certain i see a line! Will test again in 4 days 

https://i43.tinypic.com/30sa8ao.jpg


----------



## Lynsey82

OwlBump said:


> Is this my BFP?! I'm 11DPO but certain i see a line! Will test again in 4 days
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/30sa8ao.jpg

Looks like a pretty definite line to me! :happydance:


----------



## callypygous

OwlBump said:


> Is this my BFP?! I'm 11DPO but certain i see a line! Will test again in 4 days
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/30sa8ao.jpg

Looks like a line to me! :happydance: Test again tomorrow for a stronger line :flower:


----------



## Jalanis22

OwlBump said:


> Is this my BFP?! I'm 11DPO but certain i see a line! Will test again in 4 days
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/30sa8ao.jpg

Looks :bfp: to me!! Congratss!


----------



## ellitigg

OwlBump said:


> Is this my BFP?! I'm 11DPO but certain i see a line! Will test again in 4 days
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/30sa8ao.jpg

Looks good to me! Congrats!


----------



## fairyy

OwlBump said:


> Is this my BFP?! I'm 11DPO but certain i see a line! Will test again in 4 days
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/30sa8ao.jpg

That's a BFP. :thumbup:


----------



## Davis_1016

OwlBump said:


> Is this my BFP?! I'm 11DPO but certain i see a line! Will test again in 4 days
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/30sa8ao.jpg

Looks like a :bfp: to me! Congrats!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jrepp

OwlBump said:


> Is this my BFP?! I'm 11DPO but certain i see a line! Will test again in 4 days
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/30sa8ao.jpg

Did you happen to take a pic before you took the test apart?


----------



## MiracleAngel

Another BFN... 14 dpo
:growlmad:!!!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MiracleAngel said:


> Another BFN... 14 dpo
> :growlmad:!!!!!

When is your AF due? You're not out until the :witch: shows. I know how you feel though. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Angelface2008

Jbbsturm said:


> I'm out. Af arrived today and she is mean this month. Oh well onto October. Congrats to everyone with BFPs this month.

:hugs: here is some baby dust for October! :dust: :dust:



OwlBump said:


> Is this my BFP?! I'm 11DPO but certain i see a line! Will test again in 4 days
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/30sa8ao.jpg

Test tommorow see if you get a darker line. Did you take apart your test? Why you do that? Lol it's not a digi is it? Anywho all looks good for you!


----------



## Jrepp

Angelface2008 said:


> Jbbsturm said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. Af arrived today and she is mean this month. Oh well onto October. Congrats to everyone with BFPs this month.
> 
> :hugs: here is some baby dust for October! :dust: :dust:
> 
> Test tommorow see if you get a darker line. Did you take apart your test? Why you do that? Lol it's not a digi is it? Anywho all looks good for you!Click to expand...

I don't understand it either


----------



## Amalee

OwlBump said:


> Is this my BFP?! I'm 11DPO but certain i see a line! Will test again in 4 days

No doubt about it! Congrats!


----------



## Jalanis22

How is everybody doing?? as for me my bbs and nipps are super sore:nope: but other than that i dont have any symptoms......YET!


----------



## ellitigg

Jalanis22 said:


> How is everybody doing?? as for me my bbs and nipps are super sore:nope: but other than that i dont have any symptoms......YET!

I think I'm 10 dpo today and no symptoms so I'm not feeling like its my month but I'm not out just yet. Stay away :witch:!


----------



## Davis_1016

:shrug: Af is 7 days late... No clear bfp yet.


----------



## ellitigg

Davis_1016 said:


> :shrug: Af is 7 days late... No clear bfp yet.

Does that you had a maybe BFP? If there's a line, there's a line :D


----------



## Davis_1016

ellitigg said:


> Davis_1016 said:
> 
> 
> :shrug: Af is 7 days late... No clear bfp yet.
> 
> Does that you had a maybe BFP? If there's a line, there's a line :DClick to expand...

I think it may have been an evap.. :( going to wait and test again next week.


----------



## ellitigg

Davis_1016 said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davis_1016 said:
> 
> 
> :shrug: Af is 7 days late... No clear bfp yet.
> 
> Does that you had a maybe BFP? If there's a line, there's a line :DClick to expand...
> 
> I think it may have been an evap.. :( going to wait and test again next week.Click to expand...

Pesky evaps :( :dust: for next week!


----------



## callypygous

ellitigg said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> How is everybody doing?? as for me my bbs and nipps are super sore:nope: but other than that i dont have any symptoms......YET!
> 
> I think I'm 10 dpo today and no symptoms so I'm not feeling like its my month but I'm not out just yet. Stay away :witch:!Click to expand...

I'm 10 dpo too hun and not feeling any obvious symptoms. If anything my boobs are aching less than normal (they usually get sensitive in week lead up to AF) and they're only aching a bit on the sides (which I think tbh is me looking for something!). But hey, everybody is different, some people don't get symptoms until much later so let's keep the faith and keep :af: away!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Good Morning Ladies,

Well after everything I've gone through the past week (all the crazy spotting, worrying, and all the other symptoms) I finally have an answer...

I got my :bfp: this morning!!!! Very faint, but it's there and appeared just after a minute.

:happydance:

Thank you ladies for all of your continued support and encouragement, it really helped me through this last week.

:dust: to all of you!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130922_033533_866.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DenyseGiguere said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well after everything I've gone through the past week (all the crazy spotting, worrying, and all the other symptoms) I finally have an answer...
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning!!!! Very faint, but it's there and appeared just after a minute.
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your continued support and encouragement, it really helped me through this last week.
> 
> :dust: to all of you!


:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:​


----------



## Angelface2008

DenyseGiguere said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well after everything I've gone through the past week (all the crazy spotting, worrying, and all the other symptoms) I finally have an answer...
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning!!!! Very faint, but it's there and appeared just after a minute.
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your continued support and encouragement, it really helped me through this last week.
> 
> :dust: to all of you!

OMG I see it! There is a line! Yay :happydance: :headspin: :yipee: I want to see that line get darker! Congrats!!!! Happy and healthy nine months to you and your sticky bean!


----------



## cait

Congratulations denyse!! Brilliant news x

:happydance:


----------



## AugustBride6

Congrats to all the BFP's!!!!

I tested this morning at 11DPO and BFN. Hopefully its just too early, ill test again the 24th as planned


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Congratulations Denyse!!!!! I'm glad you have a (good) answer to why you've had a really confusing week! H&H 9 months!!! :)


----------



## Kenziekaykay

I'm out AF showed up three days early....


----------



## Jalanis22

ellitigg said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> How is everybody doing?? as for me my bbs and nipps are super sore:nope: but other than that i dont have any symptoms......YET!
> 
> I think I'm 10 dpo today and no symptoms so I'm not feeling like its my month but I'm not out just yet. Stay away :witch:!Click to expand...

I hope it stays that way cause i dont want to have morning sickness again..and still have no bumpp.


----------



## Jalanis22

callypygous said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> How is everybody doing?? as for me my bbs and nipps are super sore:nope: but other than that i dont have any symptoms......YET!
> 
> I think I'm 10 dpo today and no symptoms so I'm not feeling like its my month but I'm not out just yet. Stay away :witch:!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 10 dpo too hun and not feeling any obvious symptoms. If anything my boobs are aching less than normal (they usually get sensitive in week lead up to AF) and they're only aching a bit on the sides (which I think tbh is me looking for something!). But hey, everybody is different, some people don't get symptoms until much later so let's keep the faith and keep :af: away!Click to expand...

Before i missed my Af only thing i saw different was my bbs...they werent as sore as now but i saw em different.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm freaking out a little because I did a digital 3 hours after my FRER but it was negative. But they're more sensitive aren't they? My line is still faint on the FRER so I shouldn't be worried that the digital shows negative? AF isn't due until tomorrow.


----------



## Jalanis22

DenyseGiguere said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well after everything I've gone through the past week (all the crazy spotting, worrying, and all the other symptoms) I finally have an answer...
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning!!!! Very faint, but it's there and appeared just after a minute.
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your continued support and encouragement, it really helped me through this last week.
> 
> :dust: to all of you!


See Denyse never lose hope... Congrats you got your :bfp: already...welcome to the club lol


----------



## Jalanis22

DenyseGiguere said:


> I'm freaking out a little because I did a digital 3 hours after my FRER but it was negative. But they're more sensitive aren't they? My line is still faint on the FRER so I shouldn't be worried that the digital shows negative? AF isn't due until tomorrow.

Girl dont worry about the digis...i got mine both NOT PRGNANT and all my frers and cheapies were positive


----------



## MiracleAngel

DenyseGiguere said:


> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> Another BFN... 14 dpo
> :growlmad:!!!!!
> 
> When is your AF due? You're not out until the :witch: shows. I know how you feel though. Hang in there :hugs:Click to expand...

My AF is due tomorrow... I did not test today... have one HPT left. I just have lower back pain today. No cramps, but no CM... sorry TMI.
I am already in a conversation with my husband about our next step... IVF. So sad I have to go through this method... so invasive. 
I will do my blood test tomorrow with or without AF. 

Thanks for your reply and good luck to all of us!


----------



## MiracleAngel

denysegiguere said:


> good morning ladies,
> 
> well after everything i've gone through the past week (all the crazy spotting, worrying, and all the other symptoms) i finally have an answer...
> 
> I got my :bfp: This morning!!!! Very faint, but it's there and appeared just after a minute.
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your continued support and encouragement, it really helped me through this last week.
> 
> :dust: To all of you!

congrats!!!!!!! Happy 9 months to you!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jalanis22 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out a little because I did a digital 3 hours after my FRER but it was negative. But they're more sensitive aren't they? My line is still faint on the FRER so I shouldn't be worried that the digital shows negative? AF isn't due until tomorrow.
> 
> Girl dont worry about the digis...i got mine both NOT PRGNANT and all my frers and cheapies were positiveClick to expand...

Thanks hun, I knew I shouldn't have used it so quickly after the FRER regular test lol. I never used digital with my last pregnancy.

Going to call the doctor tomorrow and hopefully make an appointment for the next week or so.

Thanks to everyone for your well wishes this morning :)


----------



## MiracleAngel

Don't worry! It's very, very, very rare a false positive! It's a BFP!!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MiracleAngel said:


> Don't worry! It's very, very, very rare a false positive! It's a BFP!!!!

Thanks :)


----------



## Skylark123

Congratulations Denyse that is super news!! I know you were worried this week. It must be such a relief to have good news!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ellitigg

Brilliant news Denyse! That was some IB you had! Happy 9 mths xx


----------



## Davis_1016

DenyseGiguere said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well after everything I've gone through the past week (all the crazy spotting, worrying, and all the other symptoms) I finally have an answer...
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning!!!! Very faint, but it's there and appeared just after a minute.
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your continued support and encouragement, it really helped me through this last week.
> 
> :dust: to all of you!

Congrats!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Skylark123 said:


> Congratulations Denyse that is super news!! I know you were worried this week. It must be such a relief to have good news!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks hun :hugs:

Yes, I've been quite worried. The spotting was just threw me off, but I guess it was implantation bleeding. I still have it but it's very light and still brown. I guess it's true what they say, every pregnancy is different!

I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Davis_1016 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well after everything I've gone through the past week (all the crazy spotting, worrying, and all the other symptoms) I finally have an answer...
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning!!!! Very faint, but it's there and appeared just after a minute.
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your continued support and encouragement, it really helped me through this last week.
> 
> :dust: to all of you!
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

ellitigg said:


> Brilliant news Denyse! That was some IB you had! Happy 9 mths xx

Thanks hun :hugs:

Yes, some IB lol. Never experienced it before so it was a bit scary! Feeling some relief today that's for sure. I'm still having some spotting but it's still very light.


----------



## Nanaki

I am to test on 26th. Had couple of symptoms currently but got to wait til 26th :-( lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Nanaki said:


> I am to test on 26th. Had couple of symptoms currently but got to wait til 26th :-( lol

Good luck hun, lots of :dust:

I know what you mean, waiting is the worst part!


----------



## ellitigg

Ladies with BFPs, anyone get really emotional in the TWW? This evening just had a major crying jag out of nowhere. Hoping it's not a sign that AF is on the way.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

ellitigg said:


> Ladies with BFPs, anyone get really emotional in the TWW? This evening just had a major crying jag out of nowhere. Hoping it's not a sign that AF is on the way.

My husband has been convinced I've been pregnant for a couple of days. He made the comment that I'm more hormonal and sensitive than usual. I usually get emotional before AF arrives, but I was even more so this past week.

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## ellitigg

DenyseGiguere said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> Ladies with BFPs, anyone get really emotional in the TWW? This evening just had a major crying jag out of nowhere. Hoping it's not a sign that AF is on the way.
> 
> My husband has been convinced I've been pregnant for a couple of days. He made the comment that I'm more hormonal and sensitive than usual. I usually get emotional before AF arrives, but I was even more so this past week.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!!Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm the same, major crying like that is rare for me but I normally get emotional before AF. With #1 I had a ton of symptoms and I knew before I tested so I'm not that hopeful but keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Jalanis22

I know im preggo but i just wanted to see if the cheapie got darker than when i had tested at 15dpo and here it is...

Love it


----------



## halo521

Hi ladies!!! May I join? I will be testing on 9/30.

Congrats to all the BFP's so far!!!


----------



## callypygous

ellitigg said:


> Ladies with BFPs, anyone get really emotional in the TWW? This evening just had a major crying jag out of nowhere. Hoping it's not a sign that AF is on the way.

I was blubbing watching the oldies singing on the X Factor yesterday.. like you I don't know if it's AF hormones or a symptom!

Are you waiting til you're due or are you going to test beforehand? I promised myself that I would wait til Friday (when AF is due) to test, but the wait is driving me crazy and I'm thinking about getting an FRER and testing on Tues (when I'll be 10-12 dpo). 

Still not decided though. If I can keep myself busy and my mind off it I'll do my best to not test lots otherwise this TTC lark could get expensive!


----------



## Jrepp

callypygous said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> Ladies with BFPs, anyone get really emotional in the TWW? This evening just had a major crying jag out of nowhere. Hoping it's not a sign that AF is on the way.
> 
> I was blubbing watching the oldies singing on the X Factor yesterday.. like you I don't know if it's AF hormones or a symptom!
> 
> Are you waiting til you're due or are you going to test beforehand? I promised myself that I would wait til Friday (when AF is due) to test, but the wait is driving me crazy and I'm thinking about getting an FRER and testing on Tues (when I'll be 10-12 dpo).
> 
> Still not decided though. If I can keep myself busy and my mind off it I'll do my best to not test lots otherwise this TTC lark could get expensive!Click to expand...

I am always emotional, so I don't think it's a sign for me. I think it's just hormones (which may or may not be pregnant). Fingers crossed for you.

I'm going in tomorrow for an MRI on my foot and I'm nervous because I think I will o either tomorrow or Tuesday. Do mri's have any impact on ttc like X-rays do?


----------



## ellitigg

callypygous said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> Ladies with BFPs, anyone get really emotional in the TWW? This evening just had a major crying jag out of nowhere. Hoping it's not a sign that AF is on the way.
> 
> I was blubbing watching the oldies singing on the X Factor yesterday.. like you I don't know if it's AF hormones or a symptom!
> 
> Are you waiting til you're due or are you going to test beforehand? I promised myself that I would wait til Friday (when AF is due) to test, but the wait is driving me crazy and I'm thinking about getting an FRER and testing on Tues (when I'll be 10-12 dpo).
> 
> Still not decided though. If I can keep myself busy and my mind off it I'll do my best to not test lots otherwise this TTC lark could get expensive!Click to expand...

Unless I get some really strong symptoms I'll wait till at least Friday with you. Only 5 days away. I'm at work full time so that should keep my mind off it a bit.


----------



## jenmcn1

I wasn't planning on the 2 WW...YET...but here I am. Waiting. We were planning on TTC baby#3 in November...but you know...things happen...lol...and here I am.
I have a 4yo DS, and 15month old DD, so it's good timing if it actually happens this month for us. We will see. I'm testing next week Friday Sept 28th,. Anyone else?


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Jenmcn1: AF for me is due on the 28th but I probably won't be testing until the 11th or 12th :(


----------



## katiecakes

:witch: showed her ugly face today!


----------



## BrittBS

I'll be testing the 25th if AF doesn't show.


----------



## fairyy

I am out. AF is here.


----------



## Jbbsturm

DenyseGiguere said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> Well after everything I've gone through the past week (all the crazy spotting, worrying, and all the other symptoms) I finally have an answer...
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning!!!! Very faint, but it's there and appeared just after a minute.
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Thank you ladies for all of your continued support and encouragement, it really helped me through this last week.
> 
> :dust: to all of you!

Congrats. So happy for all the ladies with little beans.


----------



## callypygous

Sorry to hear that Fairyy and KatieCakes :hugs:
:dust: for October


----------



## OwlBump

Hello ladies, i know i didn't say alot here but it's nice to be involved in group threads so I wanted to thank you all so much :) 

I just got my second :bfp: was obvious this time. 

Best of luck to you all xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

OwlBump said:


> Hello ladies, i know i didn't say alot here but it's nice to be involved in group threads so I wanted to thank you all so much :)
> 
> I just got my second :bfp: was obvious this time.
> 
> Best of luck to you all xx

Awww well done Owl!!! 
Delighted for you!!
We might bump into each other in First Tri!

xxx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm kinda depressed this morning. Tested again and it was BFN :(


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DenyseGiguere said:


> I'm kinda depressed this morning. Tested again and it was BFN :(

What? What did you test with? 
Could you get ur hands on a digi??

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Sofaqueen77 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I'm kinda depressed this morning. Tested again and it was BFN :(
> 
> What? What did you test with?
> Could you get ur hands on a digi??
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

FRER, just like yesterday. 

Basically what happened was I went to test this morning with FMU to make sure the line got darker, but nothing happened (not enough urine maybe?) so I used the second test and got the BFN. Is it possible to get a BFN because I peed again so soon?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DenyseGiguere said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I'm kinda depressed this morning. Tested again and it was BFN :(
> 
> What? What did you test with?
> Could you get ur hands on a digi??
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> FRER, just like yesterday.
> 
> Basically what happened was I went to test this morning with FMU to make sure the line got darker, but nothing happened (not enough urine maybe?) so I used the second test and got the BFN. Is it possible to get a BFN because I peed again so soon?Click to expand...

I know my experience with FRERs isnt great.. I got stark BFNs at 9 and 10 dpo (while I was getting lines on cheapies).... and then a BFP on a digi at 11 dpo (after a 2hour hold)!

Have you any more tests? Try to hold for four hours, and seriously limit ur liquid intake!!

Im sure ur second line will appear!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

No more tests, but I'm off today and was going to go over to Shoppers to get something anyway, so I'll pick up a few more and try testing this afternoon. Going to try and not having any liquids between now and then.


----------



## AugustBride6

I'm out. AF is here.

Off to October! Good luck ladies :)


----------



## callypygous

AugustBride6 said:


> I'm out. AF is here.
> 
> Off to October! Good luck ladies :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:dust: for next month xxx


----------



## lorojovanos

Can I be added? I'm testing the 30th


----------



## ellitigg

DenyseGiguere said:


> I'm kinda depressed this morning. Tested again and it was BFN :(

Oh hun :( I don't know what's going on. Was it a different type of test?


----------



## ellitigg

Argh sorry my update was late, you answered that. Let us know what happens xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

ellitigg said:


> Argh sorry my update was late, you answered that. Let us know what happens xx

Thanks hun, my last test was at 7:30 and haven't had anything to drink or peed. Going out to pick up a few tests and try about 12:30. Is 4.5 hours a long enough wait for an accurate result?


----------



## MTG

Add me to the list please for Sept 28


----------



## Angelface2008

katiecakes said:


> :witch: showed her ugly face today!




fairyy said:


> I am out. AF is here.

Sorry hunnies! :hugs: baby :dust: for the month of October! 



DenyseGiguere said:


> I'm kinda depressed this morning. Tested again and it was BFN :(

No! Test again! I saw that line! A line is a line! FREFs can be iffy 



AugustBride6 said:


> I'm out. AF is here.
> 
> Off to October! Good luck ladies :)

:hugs: baby :dust: for you Hun


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Angelface2008 said:


> katiecakes said:
> 
> 
> :witch: showed her ugly face today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> I am out. AF is here.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry hunnies! :hugs: baby :dust: for the month of October!
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I'm kinda depressed this morning. Tested again and it was BFN :(Click to expand...
> 
> No! Test again! I saw that line! A line is a line! FREFs can be iffy
> 
> 
> 
> AugustBride6 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. AF is here.
> 
> Off to October! Good luck ladies :)Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: baby :dust: for you HunClick to expand...

Thanks hun, I took another test and it's another BFN :( Maybe I'm having a chemical :(


----------



## fairyy

DenyseGiguere: Take one with FMU tomorrow.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

fairyy said:


> DenyseGiguere: Take one with FMU tomorrow.

I have one test left, I plan to use it in the morning. Will keep you guys updated. Thanks for all the continued support :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

DenyseGiguere said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere: Take one with FMU tomorrow.
> 
> I have one test left, I plan to use it in the morning. Will keep you guys updated. Thanks for all the continued support :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww its ok hun, were all here to support you and everyone.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jalanis22 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere: Take one with FMU tomorrow.
> 
> I have one test left, I plan to use it in the morning. Will keep you guys updated. Thanks for all the continued support :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww its ok hun, were all here to support you and everyone.Click to expand...

Thanks, I appreciate it :) I've done my fair share of crying today, I feel like such a wreck. I hope I get answers soon. AF is due tomorrow. I wish the spotting would stop :(


----------



## cait

Fingers crossed for you denyse. I think waiting til morning is the best plan. :hugs:


----------



## Angelface2008

I remember when I had my chemical pregnancy back in 2011. It's make you feel like a fool when you get a positive and then negatives across the board. I am hoping something else happens and you get that bfp instead of your AF


----------



## Jalanis22

Angelface2008 said:


> I remember when I had my chemical pregnancy back in 2011. It's make you feel like a fool when you get a positive and then negatives across the board. I am hoping something else happens and you get that bfp instead of your AF

Good luck hun.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thanks ladies, I'll update in the morning :)


----------



## Jrepp

DenyseGiguere said:


> Thanks ladies, I'll update in the morning :)

Good luck


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jrepp said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, I'll update in the morning :)
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...

Thanks hun. I really appreciate all the words of support I've received today, it means a lot to me :hugs:


----------



## Angelface2008

Jalanis22 said:


> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> I remember when I had my chemical pregnancy back in 2011. It's make you feel like a fool when you get a positive and then negatives across the board. I am hoping something else happens and you get that bfp instead of your AF
> 
> Good luck hun.Click to expand...

My sticky bean is sticking so far! Thank you


----------



## pinkpolkadot

DenyseGiguere said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere: Take one with FMU tomorrow.
> 
> I have one test left, I plan to use it in the morning. Will keep you guys updated. Thanks for all the continued support :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww its ok hun, were all here to support you and everyone.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate it :) I've done my fair share of crying today, I feel like such a wreck. I hope I get answers soon. AF is due tomorrow. I wish the spotting would stop :(Click to expand...

Good luck for this morning FX!

I tested early this morning 8DPO BFN no surprise! Got a cold and a sore feeling in uterus area but no sore BBs which was a big clue for me last time :(


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Another faulty test :( No lines or anything.

I have none left. I guess I'll just wait to make an appointment with the doctor. I may not get answers for a while :(


----------



## ellitigg

DenyseGiguere said:


> Another faulty test :( No lines or anything.
> 
> I have none left. I guess I'll just wait to make an appointment with the doctor. I may not get answers for a while :(

Big :hug: hun. I'm sorry you're going through this x


----------



## Skylark123

Aww Denyse why dont you just get a cheapo one just to try one more time and try and put your mind at rest while your waiting to see a doctor. GL hope everything is ok x :thumbup:


----------



## Skylark123

Just an update from me. Can anyone see a line?? x

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test178707


----------



## cait

maybe a very faint one Skylark? I'm not familiar with this brand of test though. 

Denyse, keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you. x


----------



## Skylark123

Its just a cheap dip stick one. We are going to try a different one at the weekend as its still so faint on this one. We have a digi one sat waiting but its not as sensitive I dont think. I think if you invert the image its a bit clearer to see :happydance:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Skylark123 said:


> Just an update from me. Can anyone see a line?? x
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test178707

Yes I see something!


----------



## Hera

I might be deemed a little late for this as AF due in two days (26th) but have already tested and am so far inconclusive - not sure that officially makes me a 26th tester but if poss to go on record would be good :winkwink:


----------



## MiracleAngel

I am out for this month... AF showed her face last night. Going to my Re today to talk about IVF. :cry:
Good luck to all of you waiting for your BFP!!!


----------



## Hera

:( hugs miracleangel - GL for October xx


----------



## ellitigg

:hugs: miracle :( GL for October

Hera - AF due 26th for me too! :)


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hera said:


> :( hugs miracleangel - GL for October xx

Thanks all! Will keep posting about my new journey... So not prepared for this again! :wacko:

:hug:


----------



## Hera

Ellitig - fingers crossed xx these two days are killing me (I'm very impatient) and my tests are driving me up the wall lol (I'm a big early tester!) had a variety of results so far LOL


----------



## pinkpolkadot

:hugs: miracleangel


----------



## halo521

Skylark--

I see it!! Test again in a few days to see if it gets darker!! GL!!

Miracle--

Sorry about AF hunny :hugs: Hope October is your month!!


----------



## jadoechols

I am so freaking frustrated.... MY not so friendly fertility friend changed my O date a few days back. It went from 9/14 to 9/16 well then it changes it back to 9/14. Temp drop day before yesterday and then even more yesterday. So I'm sure AF is coming this weekend. I have been even more moody than usual. Guess it's time to call the doc and see what magic she can work. Never had a 34 day cycle before. So still not sure what's going on. 

UGH


----------



## Davis_1016

Tested this morning, bfn. Although it wasn't with fmu and I didn't hold it or have that much urine. So maybe that's it.... Hopefully! 9 days late.... So tired of this!


----------



## AugustBride6

Might be back, might not.....straight confuzled....

Yesterday I was 12DO, took an FRER test in the morning BFN. Then I had some brown discharge when I went potty (sorry for the mental pic). I've also had mild cramping for the last week. I thought for sure it was AF, seemed like it, only a few days early. I took myself off the list thinking AF was in town and I haven't had any spotting since. What in the world is going on here. I guess I will just play the waiting game for the next few days.


----------



## Davis_1016

Skylark123 said:


> Just an update from me. Can anyone see a line?? x
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test178707

Congrats!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

My test was faulty this morning :( no line or anything. I cried a lot this morning. My hormones are in overdrive. AF is due today and no signs she's coming. Red liquidy mucus today, not sure what that means. Not a lot of brown discharge.

I don't know what to think, and I don't want to spend any more money on tests :cry:


----------



## ellitigg

AugustBride6 said:


> Might be back, might not.....straight confuzled....
> 
> Yesterday I was 12DO, took an FRER test in the morning BFN. Then I had some brown discharge when I went potty (sorry for the mental pic). I've also had mild cramping for the last week. I thought for sure it was AF, seemed like it, only a few days early. I took myself off the list thinking AF was in town and I haven't had any spotting since. What in the world is going on here. I guess I will just play the waiting game for the next few days.

Cramping and spotting can both be good signs and 12 dpo can be early for some pregnancies to get a BFP. It's not over until AF comes. I would wait and test again :)


----------



## Skylark123

jadoechols said:


> I am so freaking frustrated.... MY not so friendly fertility friend changed my O date a few days back. It went from 9/14 to 9/16 well then it changes it back to 9/14. Temp drop day before yesterday and then even more yesterday. So I'm sure AF is coming this weekend. I have been even more moody than usual. Guess it's time to call the doc and see what magic she can work. Never had a 34 day cycle before. So still not sure what's going on.
> 
> UGH




AugustBride6 said:


> Might be back, might not.....straight confuzled....
> 
> Yesterday I was 12DO, took an FRER test in the morning BFN. Then I had some brown discharge when I went potty (sorry for the mental pic). I've also had mild cramping for the last week. I thought for sure it was AF, seemed like it, only a few days early. I took myself off the list thinking AF was in town and I haven't had any spotting since. What in the world is going on here. I guess I will just play the waiting game for the next few days.




DenyseGiguere said:


> My test was faulty this morning :( no line or anything. I cried a lot this morning. My hormones are in overdrive. AF is due today and no signs she's coming. Red liquidy mucus today, not sure what that means. Not a lot of brown discharge.
> 
> I don't know what to think, and I don't want to spend any more money on tests :cry:

You guys these symptoms your having are the same as mine! 

I had spotting 5-7dpo which I thought could have been a light AF as it was heavier than I expected for spotting and I've never had spotting before. From the week before AF was due I had terrible cramps and still do. I was convinced whole time AF was on her way. Felt tired, really hungry, low, had a cold and just felt miserable. Then about 2 days ago I had lots of wet cm and felt like I had wet myself. I tested with opk as thought I might be O and got my cycle mixed up because of bleeding. Got a strong positive on opk and bfn on hpt. Today I got faint bfp and strong positive on opk still. I am testing again tomorrow but feel the test is right. Iam 20dpo today and 6 days late for AF so it has taken a while for my bfp to show even faintly so don't give up hope!!! Some take longer than others. GL! I am hoping our bfp is clearer tomorrow


----------



## DenyseGiguere

The doctor can't see me until October 1, and he won't send me for a blood test before hand. I started bleeding heavier about an hour ago, it's bright red and very mucusy :cry:


----------



## jadoechols

Hugs Denyse!!! Hang in there... 

Thanks Sky - Maybe there is hope. I feel like I'm on pins and needles right now. I know it is too early to test so I don't even want to try. I'm just a wreck right now. I'm sure my family wants to lock me in my room!!! 

Fingers crossed for all of us!!!!! 

D


----------



## ellitigg

DenyseGiguere said:


> The doctor can't see me until October 1, and he won't send me for a blood test before hand. I started bleeding heavier about an hour ago, it's bright red and very mucusy :cry:

Oh no :cry: I'm sorry hun. Is this when AF was due?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

ellitigg said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> The doctor can't see me until October 1, and he won't send me for a blood test before hand. I started bleeding heavier about an hour ago, it's bright red and very mucusy :cry:
> 
> Oh no :cry: I'm sorry hun. Is this when AF was due?Click to expand...

AF is due today. I have a faint BFP on Sunday. Been spotting since last Sunday. It only got mucusy in the last hour. I don't know what to think. :cry:


----------



## Skylark123

jadoechols said:


> Hugs Denyse!!! Hang in there...
> 
> Thanks Sky - Maybe there is hope. I feel like I'm on pins and needles right now. I know it is too early to test so I don't even want to try. I'm just a wreck right now. I'm sure my family wants to lock me in my room!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of us!!!!!
> 
> D

Sorry I forgot to mention that I had a huge temp drop yesterday and today again which was matching your symptoms you have! 

Oh Denyse I am so sorry to hear that. Can you not ring first thing an go in then instead of booking in advance? :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Skylark123 said:


> jadoechols said:
> 
> 
> Hugs Denyse!!! Hang in there...
> 
> Thanks Sky - Maybe there is hope. I feel like I'm on pins and needles right now. I know it is too early to test so I don't even want to try. I'm just a wreck right now. I'm sure my family wants to lock me in my room!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of us!!!!!
> 
> D
> 
> Sorry I forgot to mention that I had a huge temp drop yesterday and today again which was matching your symptoms you have!
> 
> Oh Denyse I am so sorry to hear that. Can you not ring first thing an go in then instead of booking in advance? :hugs:Click to expand...

Nope, the doctor is so busy most times you have to book 2 weeks in advance. Is red mucus a sign of anything?? Still doesn't look like AF


----------



## Skylark123

DenyseGiguere said:



> Skylark123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jadoechols said:
> 
> 
> Hugs Denyse!!! Hang in there...
> 
> Thanks Sky - Maybe there is hope. I feel like I'm on pins and needles right now. I know it is too early to test so I don't even want to try. I'm just a wreck right now. I'm sure my family wants to lock me in my room!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of us!!!!!
> 
> D
> 
> Sorry I forgot to mention that I had a huge temp drop yesterday and today again which was matching your symptoms you have!
> 
> Oh Denyse I am so sorry to hear that. Can you not ring first thing an go in then instead of booking in advance? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, the doctor is so busy most times you have to book 2 weeks in advance. Is red mucus a sign of anything?? Still doesn't look like AFClick to expand...



The bleed I had early on was like a red mucus which is why I wasnt sure if it was a light period or IB. Dont lose hope! You need to get another test even if its just a cheap one for £1. It will help you figure out whats going on xx


----------



## Anjali

My ovulation date is slightly late so I won't be testing this weekend, but probably the week after. Haven't been sleeping well and it's probably delayed ovulation. See you all next month!


----------



## Hera

Denyse - hang in there, it ain't over yet!! I had similar thing that I had positive with digi cb but all frer and unbranded have been either negative or so faint that you need to perform some serious yoga so it catches the light right!! :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hera said:


> Denyse - hang in there, it ain't over yet!! I had similar thing that I had positive with digi cb but all frer and unbranded have been either negative or so faint that you need to perform some serious yoga so it catches the light right!! :)

Thanks hun. AF is due today, about 2 hours ago I noticed bright red mucus/cm when I wiped and a bit on my pad. Not sure what is going on but it doesn't look like AF :cry:


----------



## fairyy

Where is the link for October thread ?


----------



## BrittBS

:witch: showed today :(


----------



## Jrepp

DenyseGiguere said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> The doctor can't see me until October 1, and he won't send me for a blood test before hand. I started bleeding heavier about an hour ago, it's bright red and very mucusy :cry:
> 
> Oh no :cry: I'm sorry hun. Is this when AF was due?Click to expand...
> 
> AF is due today. I have a faint BFP on Sunday. Been spotting since last Sunday. It only got mucusy in the last hour. I don't know what to think. :cry:Click to expand...

I'm really sorry. I think it's probably AF on her way in.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jrepp said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> The doctor can't see me until October 1, and he won't send me for a blood test before hand. I started bleeding heavier about an hour ago, it's bright red and very mucusy :cry:
> 
> Oh no :cry: I'm sorry hun. Is this when AF was due?Click to expand...
> 
> AF is due today. I have a faint BFP on Sunday. Been spotting since last Sunday. It only got mucusy in the last hour. I don't know what to think. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really sorry. I think it's probably AF on her way in.Click to expand...

My co-worker calmed me down a bit this afternoon. When she was pregnant with her daughter, she went through exactly what I am going through and she had a healthy pregnancy, so I'm not sure what's going on. We're heading to the urgent care clinic after dinner to see if they can do a test. I'm still a bit hopeful that I'm still pregnant. I hope so :(


----------



## halo521

Good luck honey!!! Praying for you!


----------



## Jalanis22

DenyseGiguere said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> The doctor can't see me until October 1, and he won't send me for a blood test before hand. I started bleeding heavier about an hour ago, it's bright red and very mucusy :cry:
> 
> Oh no :cry: I'm sorry hun. Is this when AF was due?Click to expand...
> 
> AF is due today. I have a faint BFP on Sunday. Been spotting since last Sunday. It only got mucusy in the last hour. I don't know what to think. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really sorry. I think it's probably AF on her way in.Click to expand...
> 
> My co-worker calmed me down a bit this afternoon. When she was pregnant with her daughter, she went through exactly what I am going through and she had a healthy pregnancy, so I'm not sure what's going on. We're heading to the urgent care clinic after dinner to see if they can do a test. I'm still a bit hopeful that I'm still pregnant. I hope so :(Click to expand...

Good luck hun keep us updated.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm saddened to report that I am not pregnant. We went to the urgent care clinic and they confirmed it. I have to go for an ultrasound on Thursday morning. It was either a chemical or a cyst on my ovary that popped. They don't believe it's a chemical. I guess I should take some comfort in that. Still it hurts. I truly felt pregnant. I honestly feel so down right now I can't even put it into words.

Thank you all for your words of encouragement and support.


----------



## Jalanis22

DenyseGiguere said:


> I'm saddened to report that I am not pregnant. We went to the urgent care clinic and they confirmed it. I have to go for an ultrasound on Thursday morning. It was either a chemical or a cyst on my ovary that popped. They don't believe it's a chemical. I guess I should take some comfort in that. Still it hurts. I truly felt pregnant. I honestly feel so down right now I can't even put it into words.
> 
> Thank you all for your words of encouragement and support.

Aww its ok hun as long you are o.k then nothing to worry about...good thing you know the answer and you will go from there for recuperation...next month can be your month :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

DenyseGiguere said:


> I'm saddened to report that I am not pregnant. We went to the urgent care clinic and they confirmed it. I have to go for an ultrasound on Thursday morning. It was either a chemical or a cyst on my ovary that popped. They don't believe it's a chemical. I guess I should take some comfort in that. Still it hurts. I truly felt pregnant. I honestly feel so down right now I can't even put it into words.
> 
> Thank you all for your words of encouragement and support.

Oh, I am so sorry! I had a chemical in July so I know exactly how you are feeling. Keep us posted as to what the ultrasound shows


----------



## Davis_1016

DenyseGiguere said:


> I'm saddened to report that I am not pregnant. We went to the urgent care clinic and they confirmed it. I have to go for an ultrasound on Thursday morning. It was either a chemical or a cyst on my ovary that popped. They don't believe it's a chemical. I guess I should take some comfort in that. Still it hurts. I truly felt pregnant. I honestly feel so down right now I can't even put it into words.
> 
> Thank you all for your words of encouragement and support.

So sorry to hear this. I know this is very hard to deal with. Lots of hugs and hopefully you can find out what's going on!


----------



## Jrepp

Cd 16 and finally got a solid smiley and positive dip stick using early evening urine held from about 2pm to 7:30pm! Let the baby making commence!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jrepp said:


> Cd 16 and finally got a solid smiley and positive dip stick using early evening urine held from about 2pm to 7:30pm! Let the baby making commence!

Good luck and lots of :dust: your way


----------



## Angelface2008

Skylark123 said:


> Just an update from me. Can anyone see a line?? x
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test178707

I see the line very very faint but I see it keep testing! :dust: to you Hun!



MiracleAngel said:


> I am out for this month... AF showed her face last night. Going to my Re today to talk about IVF. :cry:
> Good luck to all of you waiting for your BFP!!!




BrittBS said:


> :witch: showed today :(

:hugs: and miracle angel I wish you the best of luck with the choice of IVF :dust: to you and may god bless you! 



DenyseGiguere said:


> I'm saddened to report that I am not pregnant. We went to the urgent care clinic and they confirmed it. I have to go for an ultrasound on Thursday morning. It was either a chemical or a cyst on my ovary that popped. They don't believe it's a chemical. I guess I should take some comfort in that. Still it hurts. I truly felt pregnant. I honestly feel so down right now I can't even put it into words.
> 
> Thank you all for your words of encouragement and support.

:hugs: I was sure you were too and I am glad they aren't leaning toward the chemical and I pray that it's just a funky AF and its nothing else. I am glad they are going to look into it further and not brush it off. I wish you the best and the silver lining is once this all passes you have next month! Baby :dust: to you and you are in my thoughts tonight! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:



Jrepp said:


> Cd 16 and finally got a solid smiley and positive dip stick using early evening urine held from about 2pm to 7:30pm! Let the baby making

:yipee: :dust: :yipee:


----------



## ellitigg

I woke in the night needing to pee which is unheard of. I wasn't going to test till Fri but I had an old digi which is 9mths past its use by so I used it. It came back pregnant but both the 1-2weeks bit and the 3+ bit came up soooo hmm :/ Serves me right for using an old test lol. I read afterwards on the clear blue site that out of date tests can give false positives. Off to the POAS shop at lunchtime. Eeep!


----------



## ellitigg

DenyseGiguere said:


> I'm saddened to report that I am not pregnant. We went to the urgent care clinic and they confirmed it. I have to go for an ultrasound on Thursday morning. It was either a chemical or a cyst on my ovary that popped. They don't believe it's a chemical. I guess I should take some comfort in that. Still it hurts. I truly felt pregnant. I honestly feel so down right now I can't even put it into words.
> 
> Thank you all for your words of encouragement and support.

Really sorry for this news Denyse. I'm glad you got answers and can hopefully move on to next month. Do you have a TTC/pregnancy journal so we can stay in touch?


----------



## cait

So sorry Denyse. I hope you get some explanation soon.

Best of luck to you for October xxx


----------



## Hera

Denyse I am so sorry hon all my FC for October for you :) xx


----------



## Amalee

ellitigg said:


> I woke in the night needing to pee which is unheard of. I wasn't going to test till Fri but I had an old digi which is 9mths past its use by so I used it. It came back pregnant but both the 1-2weeks bit and the 3+ bit came up soooo hmm :/ Serves me right for using an old test lol. I read afterwards on the clear blue site that out of date tests can give false positives. Off to the POAS shop at lunchtime. Eeep!

Oooh good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## xEmmaDx

12 DPO and BFN :(


----------



## jadoechols

well ovufriend and FF are both being evil witches this morning. Ovufriend took away what it marked as O day. And FF has changed it for the 3rd time. temp was the same today as it was yesterday, so 3 days in a row for low temp. So AF will prob be here this weekend.


----------



## ellitigg

Boo :( AF arrived. Onto October! Good luck everyone who's still in xx


----------



## fairyy

ellitigg said:


> Boo :( AF arrived. Onto October! Good luck everyone who's still in xx

Sorry dear. Good luck this cycle. 
Btw where is the link to the October thread ?


----------



## Skylark123

We did 5 strip tests this morning and could only get faint line but its definitely still there!! so we are calling it as its on all the tests after a minute so a lines a line lol We are going to test at weekend with a digi to see if it comes up. Just wish it had been darker today but its defo there!! :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

Skylark123 said:


> We did 5 strip tests this morning and could only get faint line but its definitely still there!! so we are calling it as its on all the tests after a minute so a lines a line lol We are going to test at weekend with a digi to see if it comes up. Just wish it had been darker today but its defo there!! :happydance:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Yayyy Congrats :flower:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Skylark123 said:


> We did 5 strip tests this morning and could only get faint line but its definitely still there!! so we are calling it as its on all the tests after a minute so a lines a line lol We are going to test at weekend with a digi to see if it comes up. Just wish it had been darker today but its defo there!! :happydance:

Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## AugustBride6

Woop Woop!

Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

Yay!! Congrats!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

So sorry Denyse! Hoping you get better results next month! 
Congratulations!! To the bfp!!!! 

Afm; AF is due in 2 days and I haven't had ANY symptoms of anything (AF or preg) so I guess time will tell.

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## jadoechols

YAY Skylark! 

Well, I'm out. :witch: caught me unawares.... You would think with all this planning and counting and everything... But NOOOOO. I make the mistake of walking down the hall at work and BAMMO! All at once. I think she got a nosebleed running into my cervix. 

Sorry. just a bit bitter this month!!! 

Here's to next month!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey all, sorry I've been MIA the last few days!!!
I had a bit of spotting yesterday evening and this morning, so I was a bit frantic!!!
I pulled in a favour at woke and got an abdominal scan which showed nothing!!! So the lovely midwife did a vaginal scan which showed a thickened uterine lining, which she seemed pleased with and a little gestational sac! We couldn't see anything in it, but she wasn't worried! 
I got hcg done too, have to ring for the results in the morning, have to get hcg done again on Friday evening, and again on Monday morning to make site my numbers are doubling! 
She also wants to scan me again in two weeks! 

Right I'm off to catch up with everyone's posts, I'll be updating the list too!!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

OMG! So much as happened....

Denyse, I am so sorry to hear your news! We are all here for a chat or to distract you, whatever you need!!! :hugs:

And I'm sorry to hear of all the other BFNs..... Get your butts over to Flibberty's October Hopes-Testing Thread!!! It's in the TWW Forum!! 

Lots of :happydance::happydance: for the latest BFPs!!!! Happy, happy, happy!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jenniferannex

Please can I join in? :) I've only just seen this, I'm abit late but I tested today sept 25th and got a BFP :happydance:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

jenniferannex said:


> Please can I join in? :) I've only just seen this, I'm abit late but I tested today sept 25th and got a BFP :happydance:

Of course!!! Congrats!!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you :D x


----------



## fairyy

Can I have the link to "Flibberty's October Hopes-Testing Thread"


----------



## Sofaqueen77

fairyy said:


> Can I have the link to "Flibberty's October Hopes-Testing Thread"

There ya go sweetie! Tell her I sent ya!!! Xxxxxxx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1988995-october-hopes-testing-thread.html


----------



## fairyy

Sofaqueen77 said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Can I have the link to "Flibberty's October Hopes-Testing Thread"
> 
> There ya go sweetie! Tell her I sent ya!!! Xxxxxxx
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1988995-october-hopes-testing-thread.htmlClick to expand...

Sure. Thank you. :)


----------



## callypygous

jenniferannex said:


> Please can I join in? :) I've only just seen this, I'm abit late but I tested today sept 25th and got a BFP :happydance:

Congrats Jennifer!
:happydance:


ellitigg said:


> Boo :( AF arrived. Onto October! Good luck everyone who's still in xx

Elli that is rubbish news I'm sorry. :hugs: Especially after the false positive :( Well.. the first time was only a practice round right? Baby :dust: for next month. I have a feeling I'll be joining you soon!



Skylark123 said:


> We did 5 strip tests this morning and could only get faint line but its definitely still there!! so we are calling it as its on all the tests after a minute so a lines a line lol We are going to test at weekend with a digi to see if it comes up. Just wish it had been darker today but its defo there!! :happydance:

Congrats Skylark! :happydance: H&H 9 months!


----------



## fairyy

Though I didn't get BFP this time. But I would say this is the best testing thread ever. The creator of this thread(Sofaqueen) also got BFP. That's simply amazing. What a lucky month. Happy healthy 9months to all the BFP's and :dust: to all the hopefuls still waiting for those two pink lines. :flower:

Sofaqueen be in touch. I wanna be your stalker. :winkwink:
Are you on any other thread or do you have your own journal ???


----------



## Jalanis22

Wow if i counted right theres 32 :bfp: including myself!! Wow that a lot and the month is not finished yet.


----------



## jenniferannex

Love the positivity in this thread! Think i will fit right in :D good luck to everyone due to test :flower:


----------



## Jalanis22

jenniferannex said:


> Love the positivity in this thread! Think i will fit right in :D good luck to everyone due to test :flower:

Aww congratss on your :bfp: exciting isnt it....but for me its like the TWW for my first midwife visit and scan :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

jenniferannex said:


> Love the positivity in this thread! Think i will fit right in :D good luck to everyone due to test :flower:

Congratulations. Your due on my birthday!


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you! Both :) ohhh am I? Exciting!!

Bet you can't wait for your scan jalanis!!


----------



## halo521

jenniferannex said:


> Love the positivity in this thread! Think i will fit right in :D good luck to everyone due to test :flower:

Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

How many DPO were you?


----------



## jenniferannex

halo521 said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> Love the positivity in this thread! Think i will fit right in :D good luck to everyone due to test :flower:
> 
> Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How many DPO were you?Click to expand...

I was 13dpo when I got my first very faint positive, but the day after I got a not pregnant on a digi, soI was so reluctant to believe it and thought the test was wrong, I tested so many times with only faint lines, I only believed I was pregnant today when I got a BFP on a CB digi. 1 day late from AF :happydance:


----------



## Jalanis22

jenniferannex said:


> Thank you! Both :) ohhh am I? Exciting!!
> 
> Bet you can't wait for your scan jalanis!!

I sure am i cant wait! When i had scheduled the appt it was 3 weeks away so now its 2 weeks away it feels like its taking forever but almost there.


----------



## mindylou

Spotting today... but VERY unusual compared to my typical period. I usually don't have any AF symptoms until the second I get it and then GUSH (sorry tmi). Today I felt a very faint feeling, not even painful, all day. Then right before dinner time I saw a small amount of spotting and the cramping increased but not as much as usual. SO... this could be implantation from my second LH surge OR wicked AF trying to get my hopes up.

Can anyone relate with my chart? What a wacky cycle! :wacko:


----------



## Jrepp

I feel like I should know the answer to this question, but I am still somewhat confused. I got a positive opk last night at 7:30 pm, and again today at 8am, 2:30pm and 6:30pm. We had bedroom fun o. Friday night, Sunday night and last night (Tuesday after getting a positive opk).

My question is: do you ovulate while you have a positive on an opk or do you ovulate once it turns negative?


----------



## Jalanis22

Jrepp said:


> I feel like I should know the answer to this question, but I am still somewhat confused. I got a positive opk last night at 7:30 pm, and again today at 8am, 2:30pm and 6:30pm. We had bedroom fun o. Friday night, Sunday night and last night (Tuesday after getting a positive opk).
> 
> My question is: do you ovulate while you have a positive on an opk or do you ovulate once it turns negative?

I really dont know how to nswer that because ive never used an opk but since i know my cycle days i would do it on a fertility calendar and i aint gonna lie since the first day of being fertile we :sex: til the day after ovulation..all those days were fun baby making and i came out preggo, it was barely our first month TTC didnt think i would get preggo quick...so good luck hun.


----------



## Jrepp

Jalanis22 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I should know the answer to this question, but I am still somewhat confused. I got a positive opk last night at 7:30 pm, and again today at 8am, 2:30pm and 6:30pm. We had bedroom fun o. Friday night, Sunday night and last night (Tuesday after getting a positive opk).
> 
> My question is: do you ovulate while you have a positive on an opk or do you ovulate once it turns negative?
> 
> I really dont know how to nswer that because ive never used an opk but since i know my cycle days i would do it on a fertility calendar and i aint gonna lie since the first day of being fertile we :sex: til the day after ovulation..all those days were fun baby making and i came out preggo, it was barely our first month TTC didnt think i would get preggo quick...so good luck hun.Click to expand...

I'm going to try to get my hubby to bd tonight, but don't know if I'll be successful or not.


----------



## mindylou

Jrepp said:


> I feel like I should know the answer to this question, but I am still somewhat confused. I got a positive opk last night at 7:30 pm, and again today at 8am, 2:30pm and 6:30pm. We had bedroom fun o. Friday night, Sunday night and last night (Tuesday after getting a positive opk).
> 
> My question is: do you ovulate while you have a positive on an opk or do you ovulate once it turns negative?

I think it's 24-28 hours after your + OPK, but I BDed 3 days before, on O day, and 2 days after to be safe.


----------



## CM Punk

I'm out :( 8 days late and then AF had to show up :(


----------



## justagirl2

CM Punk said:


> I'm out :( 8 days late and then AF had to show up :(

Awe so sorry CM! Come join us in October!


----------



## callypygous

BabyDoll0077 said:


> So sorry Denyse! Hoping you get better results next month!
> Congratulations!! To the bfp!!!!
> 
> Afm; AF is due in 2 days and I haven't had ANY symptoms of anything (AF or preg) so I guess time will tell.
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

I'm due on 27th and same as you. Got no normal PMS symptoms (except moody) and no obvious pregnancy symptoms. FX'd for us :flower:


----------



## Hera

Tested again today and still inconclusive - boots own brand BFN, CB digi BFP :/ so far no sign of AF so FC 

Congrats to all the BFPs :)) sorry for all the BFNs - keeping everything crossed for you that October is your month xx


----------



## callypygous

Got impatient and tested with suresign pregnancy test today, not with FMU. It was :BFN: :cry: AF due tomorrow.


----------



## Lynsey82

AF due in 5 days and BPF on FRER today.

I don't think this is my month

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## mindylou

I'm out! AF is here in full force! :(


----------



## AugustBride6

I am still just hanging out waiting for something to happen lol 

No AF, Tested this morning and got a BFN. 

Tick Tock :coffee:


----------



## Timetotry

I'm out :(

I was so hopeful this month; we tried eod, I had spotting around ovulation and around 9dpo. 

Sigh.

Not sure how to approach it next month.....


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I am in limbo, got spotting when I wipe but possible squinter on HPT, hanging in there to see what happens tomorrow!


----------



## Hera

Lynsey - you're not out til your out :) xx

Mindy, Time and all other BFNs - sorry to hear, keeping everything crossed for October x :dust: 

Pink, August & anyone else in limbo - hoping you get a BFP soon xx 

Just to update - having asked peeps to check out my p stick (glamorous eh!!) I am confirming a BFP :) yay xx


----------



## lmbhj

Congrats Hera! I did see your BFP on the other thread! Congrats congrats congrats!

AF due Oct 1st...I'm a POASA and i dont' care who knows it! lol 
I would be SURPRISED to find someone worse than me!


----------



## jenniferannex

Hoping October is the the month for who didn't get BFPs this month! Good luck to all still to test and congratulations Hera :happydance:


----------



## Hera

Lol lmb - I feel pretty bad about the amount of sticks I have ruined (I don't pay this much for stuff I can re-use lol!!)


----------



## Jrepp

What do you think of this opk?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Amalee

That's positive, Jrepp!

It looks like I'm moving on to October. I started spotting today and got a BFN yesterday :(


----------



## Jrepp

This is so confusing! I had 6 days of flashing smiley faces on the digital opk, and got my first solid smiley and positive dip test on 9/24 at 7:30pm. It was still positive when I checked on my lunch break at 2:15 this afternoon. At last count I was at 44 hours of positive opk's.


----------



## Angelface2008

Skylark123 said:


> We did 5 strip tests this morning and could only get faint line but its definitely still there!! so we are calling it as its on all the tests after a minute so a lines a line lol We are going to test at weekend with a digi to see if it comes up. Just wish it had been darker today but its defo there!! :happydance:

:yipee: congrats Hun have a wonderful pregnancy!



jadoechols said:


> YAY Skylark!
> 
> Well, I'm out. :witch: caught me unawares.... You would think with all this planning and counting and everything... But NOOOOO. I make the mistake of walking down the hall at work and BAMMO! All at once. I think she got a nosebleed running into my cervix.
> 
> Sorry. just a bit bitter this month!!!
> 
> Here's to next month!!

:hugs: it's okay Hun :dust: to you for a Halloween conception!



jenniferannex said:


> Please can I join in? :) I've only just seen this, I'm abit late but I tested today sept 25th and got a BFP :happydance:

:yipee: have a wonderful healthy nine months!



CM Punk said:


> I'm out :( 8 days late and then AF had to show up :(




mindylou said:


> I'm out! AF is here in full force! :(

:dust: for October :hugs:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Congrats all the new BFPs, can't keep up! :dust: everybody else!

Got a faint BFP this morning after thinking I was out...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-out-now-glimmer-hope-update-post-18-a-2.html


----------



## callypygous

pinkpolkadot said:


> Congrats all the new BFPs, can't keep up! :dust: everybody else!
> 
> Got a faint BFP this morning after thinking I was out...
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-out-now-glimmer-hope-update-post-18-a-2.html

Congrats!


----------



## AugustBride6

:witch: is finally here, just in time for the weekend. she's so rude sometmes!

Off to October!


----------



## jenniferannex

Good luck for all October testers! FX this is your month :flower:


----------



## Donna79x

Well I am 13 or 14 DPO and got a BFN this morning. AF is due Sat or Sunday so fingers crossed she doesn't arrived.

Will test again tomorrow morning xxx


----------



## xEmmaDx

AF came today, so pissed off, upset, fed up and angry. How can it be so hard for some and then so easy for others. Getting sick fed up of this same shit every month you get symptoms then bam she comes. Sorry for ranting just had a really bad day.


----------



## jenniferannex

Emma :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

xEmmaDx said:


> AF came today, so pissed off, upset, fed up and angry. How can it be so hard for some and then so easy for others. Getting sick fed up of this same shit every month you get symptoms then bam she comes. Sorry for ranting just had a really bad day.

:hugs:

I felt exactly the same way this month after a faint BFP and then the heavy bleeding. It's so frustrating!!

Hope you get a BFP soon :)


----------



## Jbbsturm

xEmmaDx said:


> AF came today, so pissed off, upset, fed up and angry. How can it be so hard for some and then so easy for others. Getting sick fed up of this same shit every month you get symptoms then bam she comes. Sorry for ranting just had a really bad day.

I felt like this too. All we can do is just keep trying. When it's meant to happen it will. Good luck next month.


----------



## callypygous

xEmmaDx said:


> AF came today, so pissed off, upset, fed up and angry. How can it be so hard for some and then so easy for others. Getting sick fed up of this same shit every month you get symptoms then bam she comes. Sorry for ranting just had a really bad day.

I'm sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## MTG

BFN - see ya in Oct


----------



## Jalanis22

I really didnt believe ppl that said you may show earlier with your 2nd pregnancy and yes its true!! Even though its all bloat and stuff. I was worried my pooch would stay while baby bump would grow in time... My jeans still fit me but i can see my wrinkly pooch stretching already so its not that wrinkly anymore....


----------



## jenmcn1

I tested this morning and I got my BFP!!!! I'm still in shock!!!! Can't believe I'm going to be a mom to 3 kids!!!!!!!!!


----------



## callypygous

jenmcn1 said:


> I tested this morning and I got my BFP!!!! I'm still in shock!!!! Can't believe I'm going to be a mom to 3 kids!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## jenmcn1

callypygous said:


> jenmcn1 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning and I got my BFP!!!! I'm still in shock!!!! Can't believe I'm going to be a mom to 3 kids!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you!:)


----------



## Skylark123

jenmcn1 said:


> I tested this morning and I got my BFP!!!! I'm still in shock!!!! Can't believe I'm going to be a mom to 3 kids!!!!!!!!!

Yay Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Angelface2008

jenmcn1 said:


> I tested this morning and I got my BFP!!!! I'm still in shock!!!! Can't believe I'm going to be a mom to 3 kids!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!! :) have a healthy and happy nine months


----------



## Jalanis22

jenmcn1 said:


> callypygous said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenmcn1 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning and I got my BFP!!!! I'm still in shock!!!! Can't believe I'm going to be a mom to 3 kids!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congrats!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!:)Click to expand...

Aww congratss!!:happydance:


----------



## fairyy

jenmcn1 said:


> I tested this morning and I got my BFP!!!! I'm still in shock!!!! Can't believe I'm going to be a mom to 3 kids!!!!!!!!!

Congrats :flower:
Wow what a month. Thanks September.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

jenmcn1 said:


> I tested this morning and I got my BFP!!!! I'm still in shock!!!! Can't believe I'm going to be a mom to 3 kids!!!!!!!!!

Congrats :)


----------



## Angelface2008

Guess that's wraps up September! Congrats again to all the mothers that started growing their peanuts! And good luck to everyone else!


----------



## BabyDoll0077

Not sure if I should move over to the October thread or not. I'm 3 days late for AF but can't get my hands on a test for a few more days to a week!! :(


----------



## Skylark123

Yay congrats to all you mummies to be! H & H 9 months to you all xx

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## callypygous

BabyDoll0077 said:


> Not sure if I should move over to the October thread or not. I'm 3 days late for AF but can't get my hands on a test for a few more days to a week!! :(

Aww good luck! I am five days late now, but tested BFN yesterday. I don't know whether to join the October thread either! I am never late, but I've heard of this happening to a lot of women when they start ttc...

FX'd for you :) x


----------



## BabyDoll0077

callypygous said:


> BabyDoll0077 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should move over to the October thread or not. I'm 3 days late for AF but can't get my hands on a test for a few more days to a week!! :(
> 
> Aww good luck! I am five days late now, but tested BFN yesterday. I don't know whether to join the October thread either! I am never late, but I've heard of this happening to a lot of women when they start ttc...
> 
> FX'd for you :) xClick to expand...

Thanks. AF arrived this morning so I am joining the October thread soon. I was hoping my body wasn't going to stuff me around now but it was expected. Good luck to you hun! Hopefully I won't see you on the October thread but if I do, baby dust!! And good luck!!!!


----------



## callypygous

BabyDoll0077 said:


> callypygous said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDoll0077 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should move over to the October thread or not. I'm 3 days late for AF but can't get my hands on a test for a few more days to a week!! :(
> 
> Aww good luck! I am five days late now, but tested BFN yesterday. I don't know whether to join the October thread either! I am never late, but I've heard of this happening to a lot of women when they start ttc...
> 
> FX'd for you :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks. AF arrived this morning so I am joining the October thread soon. I was hoping my body wasn't going to stuff me around now but it was expected. Good luck to you hun! Hopefully I won't see you on the October thread but if I do, baby dust!! And good luck!!!!Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear that, lots of baby :dust: for October :flower:


----------



## fairyy

Happy healthy 9months to all the ladies who are expecting and good luck to rest of us still waiting for that BFP. Hopefully we will catch it this time.
:dust:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey lovely ladies...

So as we reach the end of our September journey.... I want to say a HUGE CONGRATS to all our ladies who got their treasured BFPs!!

And to all those ladies who are still waiting..... I'm hoping to see you in Flibberty's Thread in October! 

Starting this testing thread was a life saver for me, it kept me going while I obsessed my way through my TWW, I've made loads a new friends who, even though some of us will move to different forums/threads, I'm sure we'll run into each other!!!

Lots of love, 

Linda xxxxx


----------



## noodles13

Sorry to add this post now but I got my bfp real Early and forgot to update you..... good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

noodles13 said:


> Sorry to add this post now but I got my bfp real Early and forgot to update you..... good luck to everyone xxx

Congratss!!! Happy & healthy 9 months hun.


----------

